# DENA4LIFE MODEL CAR CLUB



## DENA4LIFE_SB

WHO READY 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUrVg-Rji1Y...ayer_detailpage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNuM7c_Y2U...ayer_detailpage


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI...ayer_detailpage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI...ayer_detailpage 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzENRwEhP44...ayer_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMFYcJJ2vuE...ayer_detailpage 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 4 MORE U TUBE US MZSLOWBOB


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3A8jLBukPs...ayer_detailpage 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3A8jLBukPs...ayer_detailpage 




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

I like your tangerine 64.. its on the bumper each time.. what motor do you use for the nose? :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

circus hoppers


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I see u working looking good show some video 















> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 22 2011, 01:22 PM~19933391
> *I like your tangerine 64.. its on the bumper each time.. what motor do you use for the nose?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ART2ROLL

A forum with just hoppers cool i like whats posted so far heres my caprice.


----------



## hocknberry

that g-house usin servo's in the rear?!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9RUv3vl-Z4


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 23 2011, 08:08 PM~19945165
> *that g-house usin servo's in the rear?!
> *




thats cool bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I need some resin model cars if know 2 get them let me know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The new shit and we got a nomad working on it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

he almost ready will paint soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

its over


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

2 many toys























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3A8jLBukPs


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

SOMEBODY HOP


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 18 2011, 08:22 PM~20125379
> *SOMEBODY HOP
> *


stop it


----------



## gmorg

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 18 2011, 07:26 PM~20124937
> *2 many toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3A8jLBukPs
> *


we gonna get dayday out the way or wut


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 18 2011, 08:22 PM~20125379
> *SOMEBODY HOP
> *


Hey youngster, you pretty much seen most of the lifted models i am working with..
but when i build something else that jumps i will get it on video.. I still feel like 
I need to figure out how to make my cars move they way I want them to move..
yo I hope your not throwing away all the parts that you dont use when you make your hoppers? i could use alot of the things that you dont use..
like any left over cadilac parts.. the frame from the nomad.. seats windows 
bumpers all that shit is still worth some dollars... better five dollars for a frame and 
a-arms and motor than to toss them in the trash... rear axles.. grill all that..


----------



## dayday2014

im servin both yal chippers


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dayday2014_@Mar 19 2011, 02:06 PM~20129654
> *im servin both yal chippers
> *


  :wow:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I still have some parts will post






> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 01:24 AM~20126993
> *Hey youngster, you pretty much seen most of the lifted models i am working with..
> but  when i build something else that jumps i will get it on video.. I still feel like
> I need to figure out how to make my cars move they way I want them to move..
> yo I hope your not throwing away all the parts that you dont use when you make your hoppers? i could use alot of the things that you dont use..
> like any left over cadilac parts.. the frame from the nomad.. seats windows
> bumpers all that shit is still worth some dollars... better five dollars for a frame and
> a-arms and motor than to toss them in the trash... rear axles..  grill all that..
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dayday2014+Mar 19 2011, 02:06 PM~20129654-->
> 
> 
> 
> im servin both yal chippers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-arturo rios_@Feb 23 2011, 06:17 PM~19944092
> *A forum with just hoppers cool i like whats posted so far heres my caprice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


click picture for video. trying some shit out for my 76 caprice..
got to get that booty right...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I see you I like what ur doing with that lock up






> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 01:08 AM~20158332
> *Probably..
> click picture for video.  trying some shit out for my 76 caprice..
> got to get that booty right...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

Man If this damn phone would stop trippin id post da 80 monte carlo I just sold . But ill have sum new shyt in youtube pretty soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yea post that shit up bro what name you under on the tube




> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 23 2011, 10:05 PM~20165951
> *Man If this damn phone would stop trippin id post da 80 monte carlo I just sold . But ill have sum new shyt in youtube pretty soon
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Iam back I can post again way 2 deep


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB+Mar 28 2011, 04:33 PM~20203329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Iam back I can post again way 2 deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohee 61
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXMAN_@Mar 23 2011, 10:05 PM~20165951
> *Man If this damn phone would stop trippin id post da 80 monte carlo I just sold . But ill have sum new shyt in youtube pretty soon
> *


hey stranger..


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 THAT WHITE 6DUECE IS HARD AS FUCK, 61 IS CLEAN TOO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

who got a nomad :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN

:cheesy: :0 A DAWG WHY YO SOLDERING GUN LOOK LIKE A REAL BLAMER LOL. WHERE YOU GET YO JOHNSONS . . .I NEED ALOT OF EM FOR THE LOW!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

that SOLDERING GUN putting in work but the motors come from hoppin hydros
luxman my little rel in the 909 he said got you out the way with his 63
thats his nomad going from the shop 2 the 909



> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 28 2011, 09:43 PM~20206360
> *:cheesy:  :0 A DAWG WHY YO SOLDERING GUN LOOK LIKE A REAL BLAMER LOL. WHERE YOU GET YO JOHNSONS . . .I NEED ALOT OF EM FOR THE LOW!!!!
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Its over got 2 Ls kits in the mail time 2 make clean Ls :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN

TELL HIM IM WIT IT, FINISHIN UP A 59 RITE NOW, GOT A LS TOO BUT CANT PICK A COLOR FOR IT. IM CHEVYORNUTHIN ON YOUTUBE MAN I SEEN DAT ONE VIDEO YOU GOT A GANG OF CARS HOMIE.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

his nomad not done yet still at the the shop I seen u on youtube my little rel live in he 909 he said he know you moriyon he will be ready friday 




> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 28 2011, 10:01 PM~20206570
> *TELL HIM IM WIT IT, FINISHIN UP A 59 RITE NOW, GOT A LS TOO BUT CANT PICK A COLOR FOR IT. IM CHEVYORNUTHIN ON YOUTUBE MAN I SEEN DAT ONE VIDEO YOU GOT A GANG OF CARS HOMIE.
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

I USED TO LIVE L.A. HOW HE KNOW ME. SHYT DATS COOL WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA DO YO LS. YOU SHOULD DO A MODEL OF DAT BROWN N GOLD ONE :0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

he a little kid he said you know his fam but my Ls is going 2 be red or green going 2 do 2 have 3 clips in he mail



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twFp42vkRhE

All he need is he kit and paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 28 2011, 10:09 PM~20206657
> *I USED TO LIVE L.A. HOW HE KNOW ME. SHYT DATS COOL WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA DO YO LS. YOU SHOULD DO A MODEL OF DAT BROWN N GOLD ONE :0
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 28 2011, 10:39 PM~20206922
> *he a little kid he said you know his fam but my Ls is going 2 be red or green going 2 do 2 have 3 clips in he mail
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twFp42vkRhE
> 
> All he need is he kit and paint  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 any ***** thts wanna hopp thiss d4l and tht nomad is mine


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

he said he know you your name is vic rich not going 2 put ur whole name but he said he always go 2 your girl house with his model cars but now you live in atl





> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 28 2011, 10:09 PM~20206657
> *I USED TO LIVE L.A. HOW HE KNOW ME. SHYT DATS COOL WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA DO YO LS. YOU SHOULD DO A MODEL OF DAT BROWN N GOLD ONE :0
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

HAD 2 MAKE SOMETHING HIT THE BUMPER NO MORE TALKING JUST HOPPING


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 29 2011, 05:13 PM~20212388
> *HAD 2 MAKE SOMETHING HIT THE BUMPER NO MORE TALKING JUST HOPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just got in.. i will be back on tonight.. with the bumper on the table.
the 64 looks good...


----------



## Hydrohype

House call in the 626 sun.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 02:33 AM~20216223
> *House call in the 626 sun.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool vid Markie!!


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 02:33 AM~20216223
> *House call in the 626 sun.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: clean hopper


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks Gentleman.. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 30 2011, 04:45 AM~20216418
> *:wow: clean hopper
> *



hopp tht mutha fucka against my nomad.... you dont want to do that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

he cool bro he just showing us going 2 paint nomad 2day club wet wet




> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 08:43 AM~20217588
> *hopp tht mutha fucka against my nomad.... you dont want to do that
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 08:43 AM~20217588
> *hopp tht mutha fucka against my nomad.... you dont want to do that
> *


 you probably right.. lol
yall Dena boys stay scrappin... :biggrin: I got a lifted nomad too.. but its just lay
and play... its a 58..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

THAT s my little rel when he see his cars work u cant tell him shit but he cool show us your nomad taking off




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 08:55 AM~20217681
> *you probably right.. lol
> yall Dena boys stay scrappin... :biggrin:  I got a lifted nomad too.. but its just lay
> and play... its a 58..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 09:08 AM~20217733
> *THAT s my little rel when he see his cars work u cant tell him shit but he show us your nomad taking off
> *


 lol i figured as much..
the nomad should be at the end of this video..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

That what I talking about I love it. got a rag 62 and 76 caprice in the mail the sun just came out you know what time it is :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 AM~20218082
> *lol i figured as much..
> the nomad should be at the end of this video..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I forgot that mack 10 is heat 2 keep hopping D.4.L. M.C.C


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 AM~20218082
> *lol i figured as much..
> the nomad should be at the end of this video..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you aint ready..... and how do you out videos on there


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 09:17 AM~20218082
> *lol i figured as much..
> the nomad should be at the end of this video..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice video Hydro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN I MUST KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT OR I'LL BE BANNED !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2011, 10:28 AM~20218671
> *MAN  I  MUST  KEEP  MY  MOUTH  SHUT  OR  I'LL  BE  BANNED  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 12:01 PM~20218879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


darkside i know you dont want none of this


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 11:05 AM~20218929
> *darkside i know you dont want none of this
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

hahaha



> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 12:11 PM~20218986
> *:fool2:
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

sb bro wutts uhp with the nomad


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

going 2 post in 1 hour




> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 01:52 PM~20219712
> *sb bro wutts uhp with the nomad
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

okay bro 



> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 02:02 PM~20219771
> *going 2 post in 1 hour
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

All most ready 



















ALL most bandy time LIL Rel 
























> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220194
> *okay bro
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Before I forget I post yo shit on you tube 

:cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIqeVNa8QPU :cheesy: 

I only gave u 1 will hop more when the paint dry :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysegu1QTxs8


----------



## dena4life lilg1

thank you im workin and thtz me hittin my red 4



> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 03:29 PM~20220558
> *Before I forget I post yo shit on you tube
> 
> :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIqeVNa8QPU  :cheesy:
> 
> I only gave u 1 will hop more when the paint dry  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysegu1QTxs8
> *


----------



## darkside customs

CAN YOU GUYS LEARN ME HOW TO BUILD ONE OF THOSE CLEAN ASS HOPPERS YOU BUILT??? :roflmao: :twak: :fool2:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

IT DEPENDS WHAT TYPE OF CAR DO YOU WANNA MAKE A HOPPER



> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 04:52 PM~20221255
> *CAN YOU GUYS LEARN ME HOW TO BUILD ONE OF THOSE CLEAN ASS HOPPERS YOU BUILT???  :roflmao:  :twak:  :fool2:
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes we will working on like 4 cars rite now look bandy




























THAT s 1 coat rel no clear 




> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 04:52 PM~20221255
> *CAN YOU GUYS LEARN ME HOW TO BUILD ONE OF THOSE CLEAN ASS HOPPERS YOU BUILT???  :roflmao:  :twak:  :fool2:
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

need a new hood 4 my 64 can not wet 2day I am sick


----------



## dena4life lilg1

YOU GONE CLEAR COAT THE WHIP? EVEN THOUGH ITS STILL WET



> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 05:01 PM~20221324
> *yes we will working on like 4 cars rite now look  bandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT s 1 coat rel no clear
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MAN after all that talking Iam ready to cut something can not wait 4 my 62 and LS clips fuck this will have 2 do


----------



## dena4life lilg1

YOU GONNA CLEAR COAT HIM OR NO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

U know it and after it dry I am going 2 put it on the bumper




> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 05:04 PM~20221355
> *YOU GONE CLEAR COAT THE WHIP? EVEN THOUGH ITS STILL WET
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

HAHAHAHAH ITS GONE GO UP IN ONE LICK



> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 05:16 PM~20221444
> *U know it and after it dry I am going 2 put it on the bumper
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you already know mousie b not ready




> HAHAHAHAH ITS GONE GO UP IN ONE LICK


----------



## dena4life lilg1

WE GONE BREAK HIM OFF



> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 05:20 PM~20221488
> *you already know mousie b not ready
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

he done just 1 hour 2 dry he so wet killing day day














































Bandy rel





> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 30 2011, 05:22 PM~20221503
> *WE GONE BREAK HIM OFF
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## richphotos

Your hoppers are... interesting.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 31 2011, 11:51 AM~20227919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I see you..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## dena4life lilg1

> he done just 1 hour 2 dry he so wet killing day day
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DSCN0600%20(Medium).JPG[/img
> im so wet
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DSCN0601%20(Medium).JPG
> wet!!! they aint ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandy rel
> [/quote
> tt5rrf5


----------



## Hydrohype

> he done just 1 hour 2 dry he so wet killing day day
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DSCN0600%20(Medium).JPG[/img
> im so wet
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DSCN0601%20(Medium).JPG
> wet!!! they aint ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandy rel
> [/quote
> tt5rrf5
> 
> 
> 
> thats the bizzniss.. put on your gas mask,, got paint fumes in the 626!
> looks good..
Click to expand...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

look 4 lil g1


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 31 2011, 03:32 PM~20229380
> *look 4 lil g1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man kill it ima break that fool off


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 31 2011, 03:32 PM~20229380
> *look 4 lil g1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It's workin..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

o ok


I got this 4 day day going 2 the wet soon


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 31 2011, 04:19 PM~20229672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o ok
> I got this 4 day day going 2 the wet soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man let that paint dry fool! at least wait until Saturday? the hop pit aint going 
nowhere!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

and what you know about 














> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 04:22 PM~20229688
> *Man let that paint dry fool! at least wait until Saturday? the hop pit aint going
> nowhere!
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

THAT s what I said looking 4 lil g 1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 04:12 PM~20229606
> *It's workin..
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 31 2011, 04:33 PM~20229753
> *I know been working on my rel car but now Iam about 2 fuck with my hard top 62 and what you know about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

it take that long for the paint to dry bro?



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 04:22 PM~20229688
> *Man let that paint dry fool! at least wait until Saturday? the hop pit aint going
> nowhere!
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

bout to post the ace in 10 min


----------



## dena4life lilg1

about to post


----------



## 65rivi

This might be a stupid question bro... but what does DENA stand for?... just curious


----------



## dena4life lilg1

before 5 min untill i post after


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

pasadena cail





> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:14 PM~20231002
> *This might be a stupid question bro... but what does DENA stand for?... just curious
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> pasadena cail
> YOU AINT EVEN IN CALI!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## dena4life lilg1

yes but he grew up in cali



> pasadena cail
> YOU AINT EVEN IN CALI!!!!!!!! :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DSCN0600%20(Medium).JPG[/img
im so wet

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DSCN0601%20(Medium).JPG
wet!!! they aint ready



























PIAINT LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 1 2011, 12:11 AM~20232771
> *yes but he grew up in cali
> *


OH OHH... WE GOT BACK UP...LOL...

EAH WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU CALLIN AT 2:00 YOUR TIME TODAY? :dunno: :twak:

I KNOW WHAT HAPPEND YOUR ASS GOT ALL SMOKED OUT AN FORGOT!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ha ha ha so why dose my tracking number say thats where my stuff its going lol just playing just got a house out here go back all the time



> pasadena cail
> YOU AINT EVEN IN CALI!!!!!!!! :0
Click to expand...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

smoke 2 much of that shit and been out all day you see I havent been posting all day





> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 10:13 PM~20232792
> *OH OHH... WE GOT BACK UP...LOL...
> 
> EAH WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU CALLIN AT 2:00 YOUR TIME TODAY? :dunno:  :twak:
> 
> I KNOW WHAT HAPPEND YOUR ASS GOT ALL SMOKED OUT AN FORGOT!
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 12:16 AM~20232825
> *smoke 2 much of that shit and been out all day you see I havent been posting all day
> *


SHT DONT CALL MY HOUSE NOW FOO ITS 1:17 A.M. BRO IF YOU DONT CATCH ME TOMORROW BEFORE NOON YOUR TIME .... I WONT BE BACK TILL LATE SUNDAY.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok will call you tomorrow I need a 59 impala you know somebody




> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 10:18 PM~20232846
> *SHT DONT CALL MY HOUSE NOW FOO ITS 1:17 A.M. BRO IF YOU DONT CATCH ME TOMORROW BEFORE NOON YOUR TIME .... I WONT BE BACK TILL LATE SUNDAY.
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

post the car little rel


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 31 2011, 05:11 PM~20230030
> *it take that long for the paint to dry bro?
> *


depending on the kind of paint.. and how thick it is laid on? it can feel dry, but still 
have some airing out to do..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

O ok good looking I might paint the 59 tomorrow :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 11:44 PM~20233491
> *depending on the kind of paint.. and how thick it is laid on? it can feel dry, but still
> have some airing out to do..
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tell dave I got 2


----------



## dena4life lilg1

bob can you fix this cracked frame 































> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 12:14 AM~20233596
> *tell dave I got 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I have 2 see it is that a 62





> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 1 2011, 12:32 AM~20233648
> *bob can you fix this cracked frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

before


















after


----------



## dena4life lilg1

yea its a duece



> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 12:39 AM~20233665
> *I have 2 see it is that a 62
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I see you I cant wait 2 my 76 caprice get here






> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 1 2011, 12:39 AM~20233666
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok





> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 1 2011, 12:40 AM~20233668
> *yea its a duece
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

bro you keep makin me mad you know i want tht glass house


> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 12:44 AM~20233676
> *I see you I cant wait 2 my 76 caprice get here
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The mad man


----------



## dena4life lilg1

chippin


> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 01:09 AM~20233742
> *The mad man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you so funny





> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 1 2011, 01:17 AM~20233757
> *chippin
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

hahahahaha


> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 01:25 AM~20233782
> *you so funny
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I cant sleep but 2 fix the 62 and show you something




> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 1 2011, 01:26 AM~20233784
> *hahahahaha
> *


----------



## dena4life lilg1

well get the workin bro


> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 1 2011, 01:29 AM~20233799
> *I cant sleep but 2 fix the 62 and show you something
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

look what I got


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I just got 1 of my cars and look at this bullshit 






















4 sale a motor for 25 cent


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 2 2011, 10:56 AM~20242353
> *I just got 1 of my cars and look at this bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sale a motor for 25 cent
> *


 looks like a 61.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

its a 62 hard top





> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:02 AM~20242395
> *looks like a 61.
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

here it is 















got this shit on ebay but you know Iam going 2 give him a new make over you cant tell its D4L


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

716 Iam not going lie that 62 rag is my new favorite model that shit so so sssssoooooo wet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

jevries you the man

:wow:







:wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 10:53 AM~20264718
> *jevries you the man
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


Good to see they made it!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Day DAY its over for that sand A lot son


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

just got most of my stuff you cant tell its D4L


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Man I see you dont play you stand by your word I am happier then a kid in a candy store :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 5 2011, 10:54 AM~20264729
> *Good to see they made it!
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I need 2 paint I just her working she ready 2 hop


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 2 2011, 10:56 AM~20242353
> *I just got 1 of my cars and look at this bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sale a motor for 25 cent
> *


 remember, any of these bottom's or parts from these bottom's are right up my 
alley.. I could use them... pay pal standing buy... 
65-66 , 58-59-60 bottom's I go through like CRACK! LOL i GOT SOME AMT 64 BOTTOMS I WILL TRADE FOR THEM..


----------



## machio

Dam homie,u putin in some major work,nice biulds,MAD PROPS...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I paid 4 those last cars I wish I could paint like that the 62 is so fucking wet 





> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 5 2011, 02:39 PM~20266225
> *Dam homie,u putin in some major work,nice biulds,MAD PROPS...
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you know you my boy this shit is nothing 2 me all of those motors are coming out they do look good I cant lie but if u need them let me know I have the motors 4 all my cars I ever build still 





> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 01:26 PM~20265774
> *remember, any of these bottom's or parts from these bottom's are right up my
> alley.. I could use them...  pay pal standing buy...
> 65-66 , 58-59-60 bottom's I go through like CRACK! LOL i GOT SOME AMT 64 BOTTOMS I WILL TRADE FOR THEM..
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> 716 Iam not going lie that 62 rag is my new favorite model that shit so so sssssoooooo wet :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU THIS CAR WAS SICK!! I GO THIS FROM PANCHO..HE IS THE ONE WHO PIANTED THIS AN BUILT IT ..HE'S A GREAT PAINTED AS WELL AS A BUILDER.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]

I SEE YOU GOT AHOLD OF RICK AT SCALE DREAMS... :biggrin: 

I TOLD YA HE HAS ALL THE GOODIES YOU'LL EVER NEED... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 12:41 PM~20265509
> *I need 2 paint I just her working she ready 2 hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sand that spoiler off the trunk and you got a killer! Ima have to get me another LS clip  . A where you get that old 64 and 63 kit still in the wrap like dat!!!!


----------



## dena4life lilg1

chipper


> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 12:41 PM~20265509
> *I need 2 paint I just her working she ready 2 hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 10:47 AM~20264671
> *716 Iam not going lie that 62 rag is my new favorite model that shit so so sssssoooooo wet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 got more pictures of the 1/1 chevy this duce is sitting on?


----------



## dena4life lilg1

yea post pics of the real car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you know that shit is coming off i got them from gseed 





> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 5 2011, 09:13 PM~20269956
> *:0 sand that spoiler off the trunk and you got a killer! Ima have to get me another LS clip  . A where you get that old 64 and 63 kit still in the wrap like dat!!!!
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

good looking out on that scale dreams info And I hit up pancho he gonna wet me






>


I SEE YOU GOT AHOLD OF RICK AT SCALE DREAMS... :biggrin: 

I TOLD YA HE HAS ALL THE GOODIES YOU'LL EVER NEED... :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

[/QUOTE]


----------



## darkside customs

>


[/quote]
Those look nice....
I got a couple of sheets from Dig and they are top notch man....

You wont regret getting them from him....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

not done yet


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

gold or green


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

almost ready for paint


----------



## BRAVO

holy wheelie bars


----------



## dena4life lilg1

wutt uhp had to bring the d4l topic back


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 7 2011, 04:00 PM~20284909
> *holy wheelie bars
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DAY DAY I hope you ready 4 The real 76 hopper about 2 take the motor out and lock it up just 4 you


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 9 2011, 11:45 AM~20297924
> *DAY DAY  I hope you ready 4 The real 76 hopper about 2 take the motor out and lock it up just 4 you
> *


 I see you still at it! 
when the sun comes back out I will take some out door shot's of Bad Ass..
and when you ready, I send you the 64 body in trade for them motor's and some of those 
suspension piece's if you want?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok 





> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 9 2011, 12:02 PM~20298011
> *I see you still at it!
> when the sun comes back out I will take some out door shot's of Bad Ass..
> and when you ready, I send you the 64 body in trade for them motor's and some of those
> suspension piece's if you want?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

I think you will be killin them in the hop pit with this?


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 9 2011, 07:11 PM~20297456
> *
> *


Debo think he got mind contol on me, when he tell me to shut up, I shut up....but when he leave, i be talking again


----------



## dena4life lilg1

slow bob this is my plastic trey doors open and all that


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 06:35 PM~20305812
> *slow bob this is my plastic trey doors open and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


About time I see something normal in here , nice work.....


----------



## dena4life lilg1

man scram with that



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 06:55 PM~20305941
> *About time I see something normal in here , nice work.....
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

That tre is a jada diecast. Look at the license plate a nd what you can see of the hinges.


----------



## dena4life lilg1

alright you know everthing how you gone tell me my car isnt plastic



> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 10 2011, 07:08 PM~20306053
> *That tre is a jada diecast. Look at the license plate a nd what you can see of the hinges.
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 10 2011, 10:08 PM~20306053
> *That tre is a jada diecast. Look at the license plate a nd what you can see of the hinges.
> *



:roflmao: Busted.


----------



## dena4life lilg1

no im not because its plastic


> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 07:11 PM~20306079
> *:roflmao: Busted.
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 10:11 PM~20306074
> *alright you know everthing how you gone tell me my car isnt plastic
> *


Prove me wrong........... take a hammer to it. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

alright 



> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 10 2011, 07:13 PM~20306097
> *Prove me wrong........... take a hammer to it.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://image.rakuten.co.jp/auc-aicamu/cabi...img56935517.jpg

Nice try.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20306150
> *http://image.rakuten.co.jp/auc-aicamu/cabi...img56935517.jpg
> 
> Nice try.
> *


See that, I called his ass out and he wanted to argue. :roflmao: the hinges were a dead giveway.


----------



## dena4life lilg1

okay you got that one


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 06:19 PM~20306150
> *http://image.rakuten.co.jp/auc-aicamu/cabi...img56935517.jpg
> 
> Nice try.
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 10:23 PM~20306182
> *okay you got that one
> *


Grim is a veteran to the plastic. You didn't know? :biggrin: You got Rev. though. That's just cause he has one good eye.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 10:25 PM~20306198
> *Grim is a veteran to the plastic. You didn't know? :biggrin: You got Rev. though. That's just cause he has one good eye.
> *


You know it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 07:25 PM~20306198
> *Grim is a veteran to the plastic. You didn't know? :biggrin: You got Rev. though. That's just cause he has one good eye.
> *


Nah, it's cause i'm on my iPhone , I just saw it didn't have a mile of coat hanger hanging off it .... That in itself was cause for celebration....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

On second look and zoom , I see the Jada plate on the rear ... Gtfo with that shizznit ...


----------



## dena4life lilg1

***** this d4l topicx i can do wuttevr i want and get outta out post




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 07:43 PM~20306349
> *On second look and zoom , I see the Jada plate on the rear ... Gtfo with that shizznit ...
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 10:45 PM~20306368
> ****** this d4l topicx i can do wuttevr i want and get outta out post
> *


You need to stop throwin the "N" word around like you're a hard ass "G" before you catch a "B" (that's BAN in case you didn't know). Damn e thugs. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

hahahahahah your funny


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 11:08 PM~20306597
> *hahahahahah your funny
> *


I'm not even gonna lower myself to your level. Go ahead and talk your shit and build your circus hoppers and buy a diecrap and claim you built it....... I'm out.


----------



## darkside customs

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yea he wet take that motor out and cut that






> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 06:35 PM~20305812
> *slow bob this is my plastic trey doors open and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Apr 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20305812
> *slow bob this is my plastic trey doors open and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SO WRONG!!!!!!!!! HHAHAHA!! LOL!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

on the way


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 11 2011, 09:22 PM~20315840
> *on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we gone break day day off


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## richphotos

lmfao, the fail is strong in this one...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 12 2011, 03:33 PM~20321660
> *lmfao,  the fail is strong in this one...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 04:03 PM~20321895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:chuck:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 04:19 PM~20306150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> *


busted ass epic fail..... :uh: there are a lot of us on here in this forum that have been building model cars and collecting diecast for more than 20 years.... takes something really rare, old, and obscure to fool us.....


----------



## hocknberry

before you make this one another circus hopper, you should send it my way!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 12 2011, 07:53 PM~20323878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before you make this one another circus hopper, you should send it my way!
> *


X2 POOR PERRYS RESIN... :tears:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you fucking clown




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 07:58 PM~20323946
> *X2 POOR PERRYS RESIN... :tears:
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I LOVE coat hanger 




> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 11:08 PM~20326054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:06 PM~20330537
> *you fucking clown
> *


:roflmao: IM THE CLOWN? PUT DOWN THE COATHANGERS SON.... BASE ROCKS ARE BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH, AND THAT OF THE PLASTIC MODEL YOU ARE DESTROYING....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

show me how to hop then





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20330626
> *:roflmao: IM THE CLOWN? PUT DOWN THE COATHANGERS SON.... BASE ROCKS ARE BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH, AND THAT OF THE PLASTIC MODEL YOU ARE DESTROYING....
> *


----------



## [email protected]

this thread is classic, right up there with the trip around the way mini took with hearses caddy lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man get out of here with all that talking and show some hopping


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:20 PM~20330647
> *show me how to hop then
> *


WELL YOU SURE AS HELL DONT NEED A MILE OF HANGER TO DO IT.... HONESTLY, IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT, NO HOPPER WOULD REALLY USE A SETUP LIKE THAT. PUT SOME TIME AND EFFORT AND YOUR BUILDS WOULD BE 100% NICER, WE ARE CRINGING BECAUSE WE KNOW WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN TO THOSE POOR CARS.... 



REAL HOPPER, NOTICE THE LACK OF BULLSHIT HANGING OFF OF IT , AND THE CORRECT PLACEMENT OF THE WHEELS....:cheesy: 






























/THREAD......


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Reverend Hearse


get out of here and go fix up all those rust buckets in your yard


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:26 PM~20330709
> *Reverend Hearse
> get out of here and go fix up all those rust buckets in your yard
> *


:roflmao: WHAT RUST BUCKETS? YOU MUST BE ONE BLIND STUPID MOTHERFUCKER.... 

BUT WHATEVER, KEEP TEARING UP KITS, POST THEM UGLY SHITS UP, I NEED A GOOD LAUGH ON A REGULAR BASIS...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:25 PM~20330692
> *WELL YOU SURE AS HELL DONT NEED A MILE OF HANGER TO DO IT.... HONESTLY, IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT, NO HOPPER WOULD REALLY USE A SETUP LIKE THAT. PUT SOME TIME AND EFFORT AND YOUR BUILDS WOULD BE 100% NICER, WE ARE CRINGING BECAUSE WE KNOW WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN TO THOSE POOR CARS....
> REAL HOPPER, NOTICE THE LACK OF BULLSHIT HANGING OFF OF IT  , AND THE CORRECT PLACEMENT OF THE WHEELS....:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /THREAD......
> *


 I get your point Rev. I like this trey. but I still dont see no action?
I saw another car in your collection equipped with more than one motor! 
raise that booty up.. and lets see the nose move? :biggrin: 

P.S. the hanger movie clip was hella funny..


----------



## richphotos

and those poor LS front clips.... could be put to a real project.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man this same bullshit 63 kill it hop that rag so we can see what it do cause I know you dont want it with me











> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:25 PM~20330692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /THREAD......
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man stop it that shit dont move





> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 03:33 PM~20330771
> *I get your point Rev. I like this trey. but I still dont see no action?
> I saw another car in your collection equipped with more than one motor!
> raise that booty up.. and lets see the nose move? :biggrin:
> 
> P.S.  the hanger movie clip was hella funny..
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

so so funny lets hop for some cash with my cany ls




> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20330785
> *and those poor LS front clips.... could be put to a real project.
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

so them rust buckets that will never hit the road again in this life or the next and I will post my nice looking cars if you dont like my cars stay out my post this is a D4L post you dont have hoppers no way






> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:30 PM~20330746
> *:roflmao: WHAT RUST BUCKETS? YOU MUST BE ONE BLIND STUPID MOTHERFUCKER....
> 
> BUT WHATEVER, KEEP TEARING UP KITS, POST THEM UGLY SHITS UP, I NEED A GOOD LAUGH ON A REGULAR BASIS...
> *


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:39 PM~20330828
> *so so funny lets hop for some cash with my cany ls
> *


I would really like to know where you got your inspiration on building these hoppers... because I have never seen anything like this. in my entire life.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

GOD THIS GUY MUST BE THE DIPSHIT OF THE YEAR.... :roflmao: 


NEED SOME PICS TO SHOW YOU THERES NO RUST IN MY BUCKETS? NEVER HIT THE ROAD EH? I DROVE MY LAC LAST WEEKEND. OH , AND I WAS HITTING SWITCHES WHILE DOING IT,, 

FUCK YOUR COAT HANGERS.... LEARN TO ACTUALLY BUILD, THEN YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE TO TEAR UP SO MUCH COOL SHIT



I CAN GO OUTSIDE _ RIGHT NOW _ AND HOP A * REAL CAR * , CAN YOU????? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

This baby lock up man I did that when I was like ten years old lets hop 4 money show lay it low how a clean model car out hops a car with hangers 





























/THREAD......
[/quote]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

WHERE ARE THE PICS SHOW US SHOW US SHOW US





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:46 PM~20330884
> *GOD THIS GUY MUST BE THE DIPSHIT OF THE YEAR.... :roflmao:
> NEED SOME PICS TO SHOW YOU THERES NO RUST IN MY BUCKETS?  NEVER HIT THE ROAD EH? I DROVE MY LAC LAST WEEKEND. OH , AND I WAS HITTING SWITCHES WHILE DOING IT,,
> 
> FUCK YOUR COAT HANGERS.... LEARN TO ACTUALLY BUILD, THEN YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE TO TEAR UP SO MUCH COOL SHIT
> I CAN GO OUTSIDE  RIGHT NOW  AND HOP A  REAL CAR  , CAN YOU?????  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 03:44 PM~20330869
> *I would really like to know where you got your inspiration on building these hoppers... because I have never seen anything like this. in my entire life.
> *












GO METH!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

fuckin children and their hangers. U fucks are a bunch of Jerry's kids retards.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MAN I GOT TOYS YOU DONT LOW RIDE YOU TALK SHIT AND SHOW YOU LITTLE SON HOW TO KEEP RUST BUCKETS SAYING YOU GOING 2 FIX THEM CLOWN


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:49 PM~20330914
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS SHOW US SHOW US SHOW US
> *


I ONLY GONNA SAY THIS ONCE,SINGLE TO THE NOSE, MARZZOCHI #9, RUNNING 48V, 4 TONS, EXTENDED 5/8 ... GO SEE THE BUILD THREAD... SEARCH THE BIG GREEN BITCH....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

NOT THIS PIC YOUR CAR POST YOUR CAR




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:50 PM~20330920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO METH!!!!
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MAN KILL IT ALL REAL LOW RIDES KEEP PICS OF THERE CARS COME ON AND YOU LIKE 35 





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:52 PM~20330943
> *I ONLY GONNA SAY THIS ONCE,SINGLE TO THE NOSE,  MARZZOCHI #9, RUNNING 48V, 4 TONS, EXTENDED 5/8 ... GO SEE THE BUILD THREAD... SEARCH THE BIG GREEN BITCH....
> *


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:48 PM~20330901
> *This baby lock up man I did that when I was like ten years old lets hop 4 money show lay it low how a clean model car out hops a car with hangers
> 
> *


this is my last post in this thread, then i will just come in here for laughs. 

Homie, What kind of drugs are you on.... nothing about what you build, think, or type is realistic. Honestly. of course the crap you build is going to out hop anything, them ugly ass things could out hop a rabbit, only because you have the wheels sticking 6" past the bumper of the car, but does that make it ok, NO.. it just looks stupid, and you keep on making yourself look like an ass with each response. One day, you will come out of your hallucination dream and realize how dumb this really is, and try to build something else, by that time, you will have lost so many brain cells, your hand eye coordination will be shot.. unless it already is, and that is why you build hoppers like this?


----------



## darkside customs

each time a dena4life member comments is the equivalent to a step further back on the short bus


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DO YOU HOP IN REAL LIFE OR JUST MODEL CARS BECAUSE WE HAVE A 62 THAT DOSE 120 AND THE TIRES ARE PAST THE BACK BUMPER





> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 03:55 PM~20330973
> *this is my last post in this thread, then i will just come in here for laughs.
> 
> Homie, What kind of drugs are you on.... nothing about what you build, think, or type is realistic. Honestly. of course the crap you build is going to out hop anything, them ugly ass things could out hop a rabbit, only because you have the wheels sticking 6" past the bumper of the car, but does that make it ok, NO.. it just looks stupid, and you keep on making yourself look like an ass with each response. One day, you will come out of your hallucination dream and realize how dumb this really is, and try to build something else, by that time, you will have lost so many brain cells, your hand eye coordination will be shot.. unless it already is, and that is why you build hoppers like this?
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 03:55 PM~20330968
> *MAN KILL IT ALL REAL LOW RIDES KEEP PICS OF THERE CARS COME ON AND YOU LIKE 35
> *


REALLY FOOL, IM 26.... AND I DONT KEEP THE PICS I MAKE THEM AS NEEDED.... :0 


















ANOTHER FAMOUS HEARSE OWNING OF A NOOB IN 5....4...






















3.......








2.......



1.....






































FUCK YOU AND YOUR ''HOPPERS'' COME GET SOME!!! FROM THE STREETS, TO THE STREETS!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I kNOW you dont have real car and you dont hop but this D4L


----------



## darkside customs

come on down, your the next contestant on "the dipshit aint right"


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:02 PM~20331051
> *I kNOW you dont have real car and you dont hop but this D4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOOL ANYBODY CAN CUT AND PASTE A HOPPER VID, GO TAKE A PIC, RIGHT NOW , WITH YOUR NAME AND TODAY DATE , WITH YOUR HOPPER...  :wow:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man That is rust bucket so the body if you just drove it d4l would drive your nasty shit in 2 a tree doing 90




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:00 PM~20331028
> *REALLY FOOL, IM 26.... AND I DONT KEEP THE PICS I MAKE THEM AS NEEDED.... :0
> ANOTHER FAMOUS HEARSE OWNING OF A NOOB IN 5....4...
> 3.......
> 2.......
> 1.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR ''HOPPERS'' COME GET SOME!!! FROM THE STREETS, TO THE STREETS!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 04:02 PM~20331052
> *come on down, your the next contestant on "the dipshit aint right"
> *


Boom. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:04 PM~20331085
> *man That is rust bucket so the body if you just drove it d4l would drive your nasty shit in 2 a tree doing 90
> *


WHAT RUST? YOU ARE FUCKING BLIND AND STUPID..... AINT A SPOT OF RUST IN MY RIDE HOMIE....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man I am 24


----------



## darkside customs

d4l? So does that mean u guys use laffy taffy for glue?


----------



## richphotos

am I the only one who noticed the lack of wheels poking a couple feet behind the bumpers of any of the hoppers in that video that was posted?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:07 PM~20331108
> *man I am 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT YOUR PARENTS CARS, YOUR CARS, WITH YOUR NAME ON THEM ,COME ON, SHOW ME... IVE SEEN THOSE OLD ASS PICS ALREADY HERE.. I WANT TO SEE TODAYS PICS.. :0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

U was cool but you keep talking show your real cars




> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 04:07 PM~20331111
> *d4l? So does that mean u guys use laffy taffy for glue?
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you clown you seen my model 62 but not my real cars and my house is clean not nasty like yours




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:08 PM~20331126
> *NOT YOUR PARENTS CARS, YOUR CARS, WITH YOUR NAME ON THEM ,COME ON, SHOW ME...  IVE SEEN THOSE OLD ASS PICS ALREADY HERE.. I WANT TO SEE TODAYS PICS..  :0
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

if you show us your cars body I will pull out all my cars and take pic 02 town car 63 impala 96 fleet wood what you got 2 say now plus all my models bitch ass *****


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:10 PM~20331148
> *you clown you seen my model 62 but not my real cars and my house is clean not nasty like yours
> *


YOU TALK A LOT OF SHIT FOR SUCH A DUMB ASS PERSON. I WOULD WAGER TO BET YOUR MOUTH IS A BIT MORE CONTROLLED WHEN FACE TO FACE WITH SOMEONE...  



AND MY HOUSE IS CLEAN ENOUGH TO BE HEALTHY , AND DIRTY ENOUGH TO BE HAPPY, DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT WITH YOUR CHANGING THE SUBJECT BULLSHIT, WHERE THE PICS FROM TODAY, OF YOUR CARS??? PUT UP OR SHUT UP...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

not like will post 4 lay it low and 4 you and clown ass dark IAm going 2 burn 1 maybe 2





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:13 PM~20331180
> *YOU TALK A LOT OF SHIT FOR SUCH A DUMB ASS PERSON. I WOULD WAGER TO BET YOUR MOUTH IS A BIT MORE CONTROLLED WHEN FACE TO FACE WITH SOMEONE...
> AND MY HOUSE IS CLEAN ENOUGH TO BE HEALTHY , AND DIRTY ENOUGH TO BE HAPPY, DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT WITH YOUR CHANGING THE SUBJECT BULLSHIT, WHERE THE PICS FROM TODAY, OF YOUR CARS??? PUT UP OR SHUT UP...
> *


----------



## darkside customs

fuck jerrys kids, i think its the ronald mcdonald house kids


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:16 PM~20331205
> *not like will post 4 lay it low and 4 you and clown ass dark IAm going 2 burn 1 maybe 2
> *


CAN ANYONE TRANSLATE THIS JIBBERISH FOR ME? ALL I SEE IS

'' I DONT REALLY OWN ANYTHING THAT I POSTED, MY HOMIE WITH THE FLEETWOOD AND 63 ISNT HOME FOR ME TO FAKE THE PICS, I THINK ILL CHANGE THE SUBJECT...'' 

AND HOMIE, IM GONNA BURN ONE OR 2 MYSELF, BUT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN US IS I AINT BULLSHITTIN! :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

This shit is classic right here. :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 06:24 PM~20331268
> *CAN ANYONE TRANSLATE THIS JIBBERISH FOR ME? ALL I SEE IS
> 
> '' I DONT REALLY OWN ANYTHING THAT I POSTED, MY HOMIE WITH THE FLEETWOOD AND 63 ISNT HOME FOR ME TO FAKE THE PICS, I THINK ILL CHANGE THE SUBJECT...
> 
> AND HOMIE, IM GONNA BURN ONE OR 2 MYSELF, BUT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN US IS  I AINT BULLSHITTIN! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude now do you really need to post that pic and prove to all of use that your stupidness is amplified even worse then it already is !


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

D4L never smoke that mid





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:24 PM~20331268
> *CAN ANYONE TRANSLATE THIS JIBBERISH FOR ME? ALL I SEE IS
> 
> '' I DONT REALLY OWN ANYTHING THAT I POSTED, MY HOMIE WITH THE FLEETWOOD AND 63 ISNT HOME FOR ME TO FAKE THE PICS, I THINK ILL CHANGE THE SUBJECT...''
> 
> AND HOMIE, IM GONNA BURN ONE OR 2 MYSELF, BUT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN US IS  I AINT BULLSHITTIN! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 07:26 PM~20331291
> *Dude now  do  you  really  need  to  post that  pic  and  prove  to  all  of  use  that  your  stupidness  is  amplified even  worse  then  it  already  is  !
> *


:roflmao: that explains the crossed eyes.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:26 PM~20331291
> *Dude now  do  you  really  need  to  post that  pic  and  prove  to  all  of  use  that  your  stupidness  is  amplified even  worse  then  it  already  is  !
> *


NAH THE HERB CALMS MY A.D.D. , ITS BETTER THAN THE MEDS, WHICH MAKE ME MOODY AND TIRED....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

its mid thats no good




















here is your pic now show your body




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:26 PM~20331291
> *Dude now  do  you  really  need  to  post that  pic  and  prove  to  all  of  use  that  your  stupidness  is  amplified even  worse  then  it  already  is  !
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man yall talking crazy 2 me this clown on ssi




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:30 PM~20331327
> *NAH THE HERB CALMS MY A.D.D. , ITS BETTER THAN THE MEDS, WHICH MAKE ME MOODY AND TIRED....
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:32 PM~20331351
> *its mid thats no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is your pic now show your body
> *



COME ON NOW WHY YOU NEED TO SEE HIS BODY I JUST ATE DINNER !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20331351
> *
> here is your pic now show your body
> *


YOU WANT TO SEE MY BODY? FUCKING ****..... :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:33 PM~20331359
> *man yall talking crazy 2 me this clown on ssi
> *


SSI? SHIT BITCH I WORK 2 JOBS... NO SSI HERE..... MY SPRAY SETUP IS WORTH MORE THAN YOUR CARS....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I'm add something to this thread with looking at !


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

no **** but this dude on ssi talking crazy 2 a person with real CARS so if you out hopping your shit like he said would you post a pic??????????




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20331364
> *COME  ON  NOW  WHY  YOU  NEED  TO  SEE  HIS  BODY  I  JUST  ATE  DINNER !
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

There you go rev, show your "body", but at least make it clean and tasteful. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

lmao at the rollercoaster of jibberish


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

which 1






> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20331379
> *SSI? SHIT BITCH I WORK 2 JOBS... NO SSI HERE.....  MY SPRAY SETUP IS WORTH MORE THAN YOUR CARS....
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20331384
> *I'm  add  something  to  this  thread  with  looking  at  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dig_derange

everybody is a sucker for drama huh? :biggrin: there's like no building goin on in here

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: dig_derange, brantstevens, darkside customs, DENA4LIFE_SB, grimreaper69, chevyguy97, MAZDAT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20331351
> *img]
> here is your pic now show your body
> *


***, HERE YA GO, ENJOY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:36 PM~20331385
> *no **** but this dude on ssi talking crazy 2 a person with real CARS so if you out hopping your shit like he said would you post a pic??????????
> *


Yet you have showed your own shit hopping yet either ? 

I think we all got sucked in to watching 2 retards tring to jump rope with a stick !


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man want you want 2 see hop




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20331408
> *Yet    you  have  showed  your  own  shit    hopping  yet  either  ?
> 
> I  think  we  all  got  sucked  in to  watching  2  retards  tring  to  jump  rope  with  a  stick  !
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20331408
> *Yet    you  have  showed  your  own  shit    hopping  yet  either  ?
> 
> I  think  we  all  got  sucked  in to  watching  2  retards  tring  to  jump  rope  with  a  stick  !
> *


NOPE I AM WAITING FOR HIS REAL 62 HOPPER WITH WHEELS PAST THE BACK BUMPER, NOW THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE.....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

If you dont like my cars stay out my post


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:39 PM~20331416
> *man want you want 2 see hop
> *


Well your pics have showned a 63, a crown vic but your vedio contained a monte


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB+Apr 13 2011, 04:40 PM~20331424-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont like my cars stay out my post
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF YOU COULD CALL THOSE PLASTIC BEASTS CARS.... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:40 PM~20331426
> *Well your  pics  have  showned  a  63,  a  crown  vic  but  your  vedio  contained  a  monte
> *


VIDEOWNED :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LoL ! I just seen something that made me laugh really good in this topic!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:39 PM~20331421
> *NOPE I AM WAITING FOR HIS REAL 62 HOPPER WITH WHEELS PAST THE BACK BUMPER, NOW THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE.....
> *


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20331351
> *its mid thats no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is your pic now show your body
> *


holy shit, you ARE retarded. Look at how you wrote 4/13/11.. it looks like it took you about 3 times just to get the 1's right.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

town car D4L dont fuck with no crown vics





> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:40 PM~20331426
> *Well your  pics  have  showned  a  63,  a  crown  vic  but  your  vedio  contained  a  monte
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 04:42 PM~20331440
> *holy shit, you ARE retarded. Look at how you wrote 4/13/11.. it looks like it took you about 3 times just to get the 1's right.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

its cool when I hop in my 63 2nite I will throw it out the window 





> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 04:42 PM~20331440
> *holy shit, you ARE retarded. Look at how you wrote 4/13/11.. it looks like it took you about 3 times just to get the 1's right.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20331445
> *town car D4L dont fuck with no crown vics
> *


D4L THIS, D4L THAT, WASNT YOU JUST ''LOOKING FOR A CLUB'' LAST WEEK? :0 BET THEY ARE AS TIRED AS WE ARE OF YOUR WORTHLESS DRIBBLE, ITS MORON DIPFUCKS LIKE YOU THAT BRING THIS SITE DOWN, YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED YOU.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20331459
> *its cool when I hop in my 63 2nite I will throw it out the window
> *


SO IS IT A 62 OR 63? YOU HAVE GIVEN 2 STORIED IN 30 MINUTES, WE AINT THAT SHORT ATTENTION SPANNED DUMBASS....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AND WHERE IS THE ''CLEAN SHIT'' YOUR TOPIC TITLE SAYS? ALL I SEE HERE IS PARTS BOX'' HOPPERS''....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

never I asked who this 1 club because I heard he haves model cars I ride in real life are you fucking crazy





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20331461
> *D4L THIS, D4L THAT, WASNT YOU JUST ''LOOKING FOR A CLUB'' LAST WEEK?  :0 BET THEY ARE AS TIRED AS WE ARE OF YOUR WORTHLESS DRIBBLE, ITS MORON DIPFUCKS LIKE YOU THAT BRING THIS SITE DOWN, YOUR MOTHER SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED YOU.....
> *


----------



## brantstevens

Can this thread name be changed to "The Humour Thread" ? Cause this shit is hilarious!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what real car 63 model car 62 rag with a candy


quote=Reverend Hearse,Apr 13 2011, 04:46 PM~20331465]
SO IS IT A 62 OR 63? YOU HAVE GIVEN 2 STORIED IN 30 MINUTES, WE AINT THAT SHORT ATTENTION SPANNED DUMBASS....
[/quote]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tell me about it I Am leaving it alone 



> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 13 2011, 04:48 PM~20331476
> *Can this thread name be changed to "The Humour Thread" ? Cause this shit is hilarious!
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 06:42 PM~20331440
> *holy shit, you ARE retarded. Look at how you wrote 4/13/11.. it looks like it took you about 3 times just to get the 1's right.
> *


Common on man stright lines are hard to do unless your Hearse !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:43 PM~20331445
> *town car D4L dont fuck with no crown vics
> *


 WHat the hell you think that Linc is ?


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:50 PM~20331495
> *Common  on  man  stright  lines  are  hard    to do  unless  your  Hearse !
> *


 :wow: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK ! I watch that video 3x now and never seen a 62 where the rear axle was extended pass the bumper ! And if it was to be that white 1 with a blue then that thang sucks ass if it only got up that high ! hell it did even sit on its ass !


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20331500
> *WHat  the  hell  you  think  that  Linc  is  ?
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:55 PM~20331535
> *what
> *


LOL ! WHAT A RETARD !


----------



## darkside customs

tell yo mama use the hanger, love the hanger


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yep thats the 1 doing 120 but did see my boy LS so wet looking like pancho wet him





> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:54 PM~20331529
> *OK !  I  watch  that  video  3x  now  and  never  seen  a  62 where  the  rear  axle  was  extended  pass  the  bumper  !  And  if  it  was  to  be  that  white  1  with  a  blue    then  that  thang  sucks  ass  if  it  only  got  up  that  high !    hell  it  did  even  sit    on  its  ass  !
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

we did a lot of talking AND IAM high now. so can yall post some clean cars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

zmkyrs2-cIo&feature=related


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sup Homie!! Let's HOP!! 











62, gainst yo 62 PLAYA!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

now you cool cause thats funny ass fuck




> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 13 2011, 05:25 PM~20331806
> *Sup Homie!! Let's HOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62, gainst yo 62 PLAYA!!
> *


----------



## darkside customs

tell yo mama use the hanger, love the hanger


----------



## 8-Ball

wow is all i have to say about this topic. and i watched the video and not once did i see anything that said d4l i saw goodtimes and strickly ridin and other clubs but not one that said d4l. i never even heard anyone say d4l.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yea the first car said dena4life the LS look you never heard of d4l then you dont lowride ask the makers of lay it low about d4l or just come out and ride or yea do you have a car




> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 05:33 PM~20331882
> *wow is all i have to say about this topic. and i watched the video and not once did i see anything that said d4l i saw goodtimes and strickly ridin and other clubs but not one that said d4l. i never even heard anyone say d4l.
> *


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 13 2011, 05:25 PM~20331806
> *Sup Homie!! Let's HOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62, gainst yo 62 PLAYA!!
> *


:rofl: now that will get ya sky high!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:37 PM~20331922
> *yea the first car said dena4life the LS look you never heard of d4l then you dont lowride ask the makers of lay it low about d4l or just come out and ride or yea do you have a car
> *


well if you say so buddy and no i have never heard of d4l in all the years i have been around lowriders. so i guess those who know know and those who dont dont know.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I feel you we got show cars and hoppers we in california we stay putting it down you are wayout there so you might know we gonna have 2 come out 2 a car show out your way




> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 05:48 PM~20332056
> *well if you say so buddy and no i have never heard of d4l in all the years i have been around lowriders. so i guess those who know know and those who dont dont know.
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> Sup Homie!! Let's HOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62, gainst yo 62 PLAYA!!
> 
> 
> Now that's funny!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

> Sup Homie!! Let's HOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Sup Homie!! Let's HOP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62, gainst yo 62 PLAYA!!
> Now that's funny!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is to funny !
Click to expand...


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Vance.... That shit is funny as fuck.....

Here's what I think.... You D4L guys need to get your shit together, go on Jevries thread, and Hydrohypes thread, and do your research and come back with something besides the coathanger bullshit.... Im not one to knock anyones build, ever..... However, I think McLovin builds damn fine models compared to you guys.... Enuff said.... Have a good nite...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 05:33 PM~20331882
> *wow is all i have to say about this topic. and i watched the video and not once did i see anything that said d4l i saw goodtimes and strickly ridin and other clubs but not one that said d4l. i never even heard anyone say d4l.
> *


 :biggrin: okay I want to reply but I cant.. I am laughing so fuckin hard
right now..
scrape init you are fuckin stupid funny for that one... damm that shit was
funny as fuck.. i fuckin started crying and i could not breath..
On my momma that shit was funny!
Any way,, I cant co-sign any of the d4L models because I have already spoke on them and I know that most of those cars are thrown together for a whole 
different purpose other than to floss on this thread..
But I can Co-sign on the validity of Dena4life Car club.. that monte you see in the video was indeed a d4L car..and most of the other cars you see in that video..
The Dude hoppin the car in the white t-shirt is one of the main Boy's from d4L
and they been making there way around the west coast since before I retired from 
active lowriding.. i dont think there is any Cali, Nev. or Az, car club with hoppers,
who have not had to bump heads with those fools.. trust me they have got the 
clout in the streets over here.. and with all the cars they build and tear up?
I would imaging that they have the funds to build show cars too.. 
the cleanest thing that i personally seen one of Darell's homies build was a 2 door 
brougham... but it did not stay clean for very long.. because there purpose is to do battle... 24/7 all day every day.. and as soon as a d4l car breaks? they come with another one, like cock roaches...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

About time A real lowrider comes around man they dont ride they take 1 year 2 put together 1 model car IAm going 2 paint and put the chrome and shit on just bullshiting around not playing with my cars. they dont even know d4l D now where they low ride at:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And in the LS you see the dena4life plaque dont you :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 10:45 PM~20335138
> *:biggrin:  okay I want to reply but I cant.. I am laughing so fuckin hard
> right now..
> scrape init you are fuckin stupid funny for that one... damm that shit was
> funny as fuck..  i fuckin started crying and i could not breath..
> On my momma that shit was funny!
> Any way,, I cant co-sign any of the d4L models because I have already spoke on them and I know that most of those  cars are thrown together for a whole
> different purpose other than to floss on this thread..
> But I can Co-sign on the validity of Dena4life Car club..  that monte you see in the video was indeed a d4L car..and most of the other cars you see in that video..
> The Dude hoppin the car in the white t-shirt is one of the main Boy's from d4L
> and they been making there way around the west coast since before I retired from
> active lowriding.. i dont think there is any Cali, Nev. or Az, car club with hoppers,
> who have not had to bump heads with those fools.. trust me they have got the
> clout in the streets over here.. and with all the cars they build and tear up?
> I would imaging that they have the funds to build show cars too..
> the cleanest thing that i personally seen one of Darell's homies build was a 2 door
> brougham... but it did not stay clean for very long.. because there purpose is to do battle... 24/7 all day every day.. and as soon as a d4l car breaks? they come with another one, like cock roaches...
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 11:24 PM~20335415
> *About time A real lowrider  comes around man they dont ride they take 1 year 2 put together 1 model car IAm going 2 paint and put the chrome and shit on just bullshiting around not playing with my cars. they dont even know d4l D now where they low ride at:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And  in the LS you see the dena4life  plaque dont you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know after everybody talking back and forth
the only thing that you can do now? 
is to pull the Lincoln or the Cadi out into the street and take a video of what the nose 
do, with you on the switch and and then show Rev the trunk set ups of both cars..
It's still not safe for me to come to your thread? I am fuckin laughing to hard.. :biggrin: damm that shit was funny..


----------



## dena4life lilg1

where reverned hearse at thiss is real den 4 life we will break you off just in case you thinik those arent our cars you see the plaque


----------



## dena4life lilg1

you must of droped the soap in jail for putin this pic up ***




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20331406
> ****, HERE YA GO, ENJOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

BACK AGAIN WITH THE BULLSHIT I SEE.... 
YOU GOT A CLEAN LS, AND SOME CLEAN 1:1 RIDES, BUT YOU GUYS GOT SOME SHITTY ASS ATTITUDES.... MAYBE AN ASS KICKING WOULD DO YOU FUCKS SOME GOOD....


----------



## richphotos

he must be the slow one front row second one from the right...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2011, 10:08 PM~20420360
> *BACK AGAIN WITH THE BULLSHIT I SEE....
> YOU GOT A CLEAN LS, AND SOME CLEAN 1:1 RIDES, BUT YOU GUYS GOT SOME SHITTY ASS ATTITUDES.... MAYBE AN ASS KICKING WOULD DO YOU FUCKS SOME GOOD....
> *


 no shit ..... Nice 1:1s , shitty models , and shittier attitudes ..... Maybey ass kickings would do some good for the ebangers ...


----------



## harborarea310

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 03:35 PM~20331384
> *I'm  add  something  to  this  thread  with  looking  at  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!


----------



## dena4life lilg1

http://youtu.be/9hmhGzi6L10
NEW BEAST JUST BUILT


----------



## MKD904

Pretty un realistic.....but good job making it do a back flip...


----------



## darkside customs

lmao.... An olympic gymnast aint got shit on you guys hoppers


----------



## OFDatTX

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

almost there still need some work rel. I might post something working 4 you


----------



## brantstevens

I thought this topic died, but obviously not!


----------



## darkside customs

one could only pray lol


----------



## undead white boy

wtf is up with those builds? send the built up ones to mclovin and send all the untouched kits to me and get the fuck off of lil forums all togeather


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

THE 62 IAM working on


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the 59 almost done


----------



## hoppinmaddness

I like the 59 wat color is that 
Still tryin 2 decide on the color of mine


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## hoppinmaddness

Let me just get a hold of some johnsons and a servo for my 63


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Let me just get a hold of some johnsons and a servo for my 63


WHAT U GOING 2 DO THEN


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MY 63


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MY BOY TED 63


----------



## hoppinmaddness

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> WHAT U GOING 2 DO THEN


 I already ordered dem from HH so they should get here by friday ill post pics of my 63 wen I get hom still need 2 paint it


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Bro do u now how to make custom t sliders cuz I dont wnt to buy dem


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> I like the 59 wat color is that
> Still tryin 2 decide on the color of mine


look


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> I already ordered dem from HH so they should get here by friday ill post pics of my 63 wen I get hom still need 2 paint it


what happen 2 your pics


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Bro do u now how to make custom t sliders cuz I dont wnt to buy dem


NO sir


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm just curious because I'm not really knowledgeable about hoppers but what's the deal with the axles being _behind_ the car instead of _under_ the car?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

some other hoppers just getting wet


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

working on the lack


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Tonioseven said:


> I'm just curious because I'm not really knowledgeable about hoppers but what's the deal with the axles being _behind_ the car instead of _under_ the car?


its not like a real car its just for fun plus we hop for cash its who dose the most inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

THE 70


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Bro do u now how to make custom t sliders cuz I dont wnt to buy dem



Leave those alone u cant hop with t slides:rofl::rofl:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

nice


----------



## hoppinmaddness

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what happen 2 your pics


 Real soon jst got done wit da hinges nd motor just waiting 4 supplies 2 get 2 me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Real soon jst got done wit da hinges nd motor just waiting 4 supplies 2 get 2 me


o ok just put the top on the lack


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

just put the top on the lack


----------



## richphotos

:inout:


----------



## Tonioseven

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> its not like a real car its just for fun plus we hop for cash its who dose the most inches


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> its not like a real car its just for fun plus we hop for cash its who dose the most inches


 Man I dont know bro, I been hoppin models since the early 90s when it was really crackin and we used to hop fun/money/pinkslips . . . And it was about who could hop the highest which was standing straight up . . .if both cars did that then it was who ever last the longest and catch the most licks. but its bout being clean too and realistic but like you said yall not building like real cars.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

LUXMAN said:


> Man I dont know bro, I been hoppin models since the early 90s when it was really crackin and we used to hop fun/money/pinkslips . . . And it was about who could hop the highest which was standing straight up . . .if both cars did that then it was who ever last the longest and catch the most licks. but its bout being clean too and realistic but like you said yall not building like real cars.


 true bro have u made any hoppers


----------



## LUXMAN

hoppinmaddness said:


> true bro have u made any hoppers


 Lmao what you mean recently? I got sumthin comin real soon bro . When you see my topic cone back to the top there will be plenty pics and videos.


----------



## LUXMAN

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> THE 70


 Im sorry bro I know yall only build for competition, but DAWG!!!! if you trimmed that car wit gold bare metal to match the daytons -that bitch woild be killin ! ! ! Who ever sprayed it can paint good. And sprayin the bottom always make em look cleaner, nice job yall.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LUXMAN said:


> Man I dont know bro, I been hoppin models since the early 90s when it was really crackin and we used to hop fun/money/pinkslips . . . And it was about who could hop the highest which was standing straight up . . .if both cars did that then it was who ever last the longest and catch the most licks. but its bout being clean too and realistic but like you said yall not building like real cars.


man you know I got clean shit I like to hop it take to much time setting down putting all that shit on but I have seen ppl cleaner than me but know 1 I mean no 1 can beat me hopping thats what its all about me and you are you so we will leave it at that but if some what to hop let me know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LUXMAN said:


> Im sorry bro I know yall only build for competition, but DAWG!!!! if you trimmed that car wit gold bare metal to match the daytons -that bitch woild be killin ! ! ! Who ever sprayed it can paint good. And sprayin the bottom always make em look cleaner, nice job yall.


I wet the 70 its not done yet its just ready 2 hop thats why I showed it but good looking out luxman


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LUXMAN said:


> Lmao what you mean recently? I got sumthin comin real soon bro . When you see my topic cone back to the top there will be plenty pics and videos.


HOW long is it going to take I want to see some video


----------



## hoppinmaddness

jst layed down the primer


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mb :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Did you get your stuff yet And i got a 63 2 brand new just missing a hood do you have 1 for me????





hoppinmaddness said:


> jst layed down the primer


----------



## hoppinmaddness

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Did you get your stuff yet And i got a 63 2 brand new just missing a hood do you have 1 for me????


 No they havnt came nd I can try 2 make u one or jst let me look in my box full of spare parts


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

good looking out working on the 62 should have video soon




hoppinmaddness said:


> No they havnt came nd I can try 2 make u one or jst let me look in my box full of spare parts


----------



## hoppinmaddness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGskMtEmLiY&feature=channel_video_title here you go bro its not finished


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> D4L never smoke that mid



LMAO!:rofl:

Kentucky don't eitha... Give a ***** a headache..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The Ygs trying 2 learn


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

we cant be beat with D4L the team


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*YGs part 2*

YGs part 2


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

if you got A HOPPER POST SOME VIDEO


----------



## LUXMAN

Man where dat clean 70 on the gold ones at ? Soon as my johnsons come in the mail ima be standin straight up waving chrome A arms at you lol. Its all love tho keep doin it big


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes sir cant wait just love to see hopping models u know u oy and its all good will post some of my car in like 2 hours got 2 roll up and string up 




LUXMAN said:


> Man where dat clean 70 on the gold ones at ? Soon as my johnsons come in the mail ima be standin straight up waving chrome A arms at you lol. Its all love tho keep doin it big


----------



## LUXMAN

Roll up and string up! I like dat lol. They dont be feelin me when I say string em up! lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

@ luxman my post yo car on my page so when my club get on they can see yo s**t my bad 2 much w**d last night but iam ready 2 day i got a 57 blue it hot will post some video I fu**ed up the lack it bad will post some need to take all the paint off of it but I dont know how use some paint thinner but it messed my body up might have been to strong


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Roll up and string up! I like dat lol. They dont be feelin me when I say string em up! lol  

you know they not taking off like that they love taking 1 to 2 years on a model car and letting it fu**ing sit on a desk or just look at it F that call me a big kid say my shit not tight all that I bet I have more fun hopping my shit then they do just looking lol Then when they need money they sell them builds 2 ppl like me that dont care take the motor out throw it and all those little nice looking wires lol and open a fresh BIG BAD JOHNSON then back bumper time they see that and be so so mad like do you know how long it took me on that car 1 whole year i say it 24 mins to put it on the bumper lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

this met8to dad we need all the og to come back out keep this shit going strong


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok with all these hoppers I have to get back in the model room now lol I see you my boy


----------



## LUXMAN

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> this met8to dad we need all the og to come back out keep this shit going strong


 Man that Lac is hard ,lovin the 3 wheel action. T bars in tha back jyst dont lock up high enough tho.


----------



## LUXMAN

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> @ luxman my post yo car on my page so when my club get on they can see yo s**t my bad 2 much w**d last night but iam ready 2 day i got a 57 blue it hot will post some video I fu**ed up the lack it bad will post some need to take all the paint off of it but I dont know how use some paint thinner but it messed my body up might have been to strong


 A we should just post all these vids and new ones in my how to hydraulics topic and keep that shit at da tip of da list lol, but its cool bro, shyt just hit my youtube page yall can see my stuff . chevyornuthin in youtube


----------



## Met8to

at luxman my dad put the t slider short so it sits as low as possible heres a video of both our cars my 59 is using complete extended upper a arm n lower a arms for a realistic hopper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owebEa-ieMY&sns=fb


----------



## Met8to

this 60 is no hopper but i got 62 impala suprise for everybody in the model hopper world http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBX4sP2A7l4&sns=fb


----------



## Lowridingmike

Single motor








Full interior








Coming back soon completely redone!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Lowridingmike said:


> Single motor
> View attachment 399849
> 
> 
> Full interior
> View attachment 399850
> 
> 
> Coming back soon completely redone!
> View attachment 399852


 Lets see som vid now looks good


----------



## Lowridingmike

hoppinmaddness said:


> Lets see som vid now looks good


Man I wish. I'ts hard enough getting a ***** to email ya pics off they iphone lol. I don't have a digi camera anymore, and no picphone. If we play Modern Warfare anytime soon I'll see if my homie can get video and send, if he can I'll shoot vid of my 61 too and do a build up of a hopper just b/c I know I can record it now, and I have nothign but cars and time. It's winter, ain't built a new hopper in a while either. That ones been built 5+years... Old news!


----------



## Met8to

dope regal


----------



## Lowridingmike

Thanks for the compliments. THeres guys on here Luxman, HydroHype, Jevries and bunch of others that are building some next level hoppers. REal nice, I like the old school stuff though I'm ready to string em up and get down.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> this met8to dad we need all the og to come back out keep this shit going strong


Man dis lac works well. Can't really tell but looks fresh too, not all gutted out w/ super long u-bars


----------



## LGV-903

nice work mann and whut kind of string are u using on ur hopper??


Reverend Hearse said:


> WELL YOU SURE AS HELL DONT NEED A MILE OF HANGER TO DO IT.... HONESTLY, IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT, NO HOPPER WOULD REALLY USE A SETUP LIKE THAT. PUT SOME TIME AND EFFORT AND YOUR BUILDS WOULD BE 100% NICER, WE ARE CRINGING BECAUSE WE KNOW WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN TO THOSE POOR CARS....
> 
> 
> 
> REAL HOPPER, NOTICE THE LACK OF BULLSHIT HANGING OFF OF IT , AND THE CORRECT PLACEMENT OF THE WHEELS....:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /THREAD......


----------



## LGV-903

nice mc :bowrofl:


Minidreams Inc. said:


> I'm add something to this thread with looking at !


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes sir i just my hood 4 the 64 today post a hopper i will get in the lap i been playing ps3 waiting for hoppers to show up i got riders 4 days i will post video 2nite maybe


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

@ 903 i got a ls iam working on its hot it needs paint will post pic


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*not mine my boys m8*

yes sir


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

@mike looks good what it do yall going to have me charge the batteries lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yes sir


Wow, that 59 is hard. I have to say that's one of the rawwest so far Iv'e seen!


----------



## jevries

'59 hops nice!



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yes sir


----------



## Met8to

thanks guys that my 59 impala and my dads caddy my 59 has all working front n back suspension for a hopper


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yea that my boys *Met8to* ​







aka m8 cars nice just posting 4 him i will show u my 59 lol its not done but it hot and wet D4L


----------



## Met8to

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIJG4P98pTo&feature=colike heres my 62


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i see you i will post my 62 its not done but its hot


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


THIS IS JUNK U KNOW WHAT MY CARS R ABOUT THATS Y U DONT GET BACK AT ME LOOK AT YOUR CARS AND LOOK AT MINE IM SURE EVERYBODY WILL AGREE WITH ME I GOT PAINT MATCHING TIRES AND RIMS PAINTED INTERIOR ALL BUMPERS NOT 12 GLUESTICKS GLUED ON THE BOTTOM OF MY CARS ALL HEADLIGHTS PAINTED BOTTOM SOME DO MAJOR INCHES AND STILL HAVE THE MOTORS UNDER THE GOOD FULL BLOWN V8 WITH THE HOOD AND THE TRUNKS AND YES MY HOODS CLOSE THE GREATEST THING OF ALL NO HANGARS COMMING OUT THE BACK OF MY CARS LEAVE THE WINGS FOR THE HATCHBACK HONDAS AND THE INTEGRAS THESE ARE HOPPERS NOT TRANSFORMERS GET AT ME WITH SOME CLEAN SHIT AND THEN COME C ME


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> we cant be beat with D4L the team


YOU NOT THAT HARD TO BEAT U KNOW THAT IM sd4l A 1 MAN ARMY LOL NO TEAM
THAT 61 IS JUNK I THOUGHT IT WAS GRAVE DIGGER AT FIRST BECAUSE OF THE FRONT END ITS HIGHER THEN THE BACK LOL


----------



## San Diego 619

http://youtu.be/C58-RFri_qo
HERE TAKES NOTES


----------



## San Diego 619

http://youtu.be/x0shKWkPHgE
HERE TAKE NOTES


----------



## dink

Met8to said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIJG4P98pTo&feature=colike heres my 62


That duce is bad ass


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*San Diego 619* stop it u caN never beat me our the team u know that u got some cool cars but not doning no inches I GOT CLEAN ASS CARS BUT I DONT HOP THEM THAT LIKE I HOP THE REST THE 1S U CAN NEVER BEAT LOL AND U SEEN MY REAL CAR IN SD OH YEA I DIDNT SEE U WHEN WE CAME OUT THE LAST 4 TIMES LOL


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> *San Diego 619* stop it u caN never beat me our the team u know that u got some cool cars but not doning no inches I GOT CLEAN ASS CARS BUT I DONT HOP THEM THAT LIKE I HOP THE REST THE 1S U CAN NEVER BEAT LOL AND U SEEN MY REAL CAR IN SD OH YEA I DIDNT SEE U WHEN WE CAME OUT THE LAST 4 TIMES LOL


DID U BRING UR CAR NO HUH U JUS CAME WITH YOUR TEAM HUH:thumbsdown:IM ONLY 21 AND HAVE HAD carSSSS YEAH WITH AN S I HOP THEM TRASH THEM RIDE THEM PAINT THEM CANDY PATTERNED ROOF DRIVING DOING 90 BEAT U SEEN MY REGAL ALREADY DONT BE LYING NOW AND I WILL HAVE SOME NEW STREET SHIT COMMING OUT REAL SOON ON SOME TOWNCAR TYPE SHIT AND ANOTHER HOPPER LATER RIGHT NOW IM GOIN OFF SOME CLEAN TYPE SHIT AND WHAT REAL CAR DO U HAVE WHAT IS IT AND WHAT COLOR CUZ I MEAN I DO KNOW THE WHOLE LOWRIDER SCENE


----------



## Lowridingmike

San Diego 619 said:


> DID U BRING UR CAR NO HUH U JUS CAME WITH YOUR TEAM HUH:thumbsdown:IM ONLY 21 AND HAVE HAD carSSSS YEAH WITH AN S I HOP THEM TRASH THEM RIDE THEM PAINT THEM CANDY PATTERNED ROOF DRIVING DOING 90 BEAT U SEEN MY REGAL ALREADY DONT BE LYING NOW AND I WILL HAVE SOME NEW STREET SHIT COMMING OUT REAL SOON ON SOME TOWNCAR TYPE SHIT AND ANOTHER HOPPER LATER RIGHT NOW IM GOIN OFF SOME CLEAN TYPE SHIT AND WHAT REAL CAR DO U HAVE WHAT IS IT AND WHAT COLOR CUZ I MEAN I DO KNOW THE WHOLE LOWRIDER SCENE


Damn you a beast. I'm 22 wit a kid, and wouldn't dare even wanna build anything that does 90 for the fact of knowing it's gonna get broke.. lol The car*s* part is a problem though. I can't get rid of all mine.:angry: But enough wit the shit talkin. Post pics of *CLEAN* hoppers. Not silly long u-bar, clothes hanger hanging off the back non-working rear end having pos's! Got a '67 coming soon. Old school u-bar setup, front/back, no weight, full interior flocked. clean paint(prolly kandy and pearl), chrome/gold foil. Anybody wanna build off on that caliber lemme know! Not doing any servo/moving control arm setup on this one!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DRIVING DOING 90

what car u got doing that lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

servos are a no no we hop u see how high my models go i like the look yall have but if we hop like they do in real life it goes by inches


----------



## Met8to

i got servos in my 59 and 62 and they both slam bumper and my 62 three wheel each corner fully detailed


----------



## Met8to

@sandiego619 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqaQydPSQxs&sns=fb here take notes on a real hopper with an engine shutting urs down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

that's nice


----------



## Met8to

i got your bak dena


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> servos are a no no we hop u see how high my models go i like the look yall have but if we hop like they do in real life it goes by inches


u wanna talk about real life i never seen big john pr darell with box tubing comming out their real cars so quit it with the real life shit:thumbsdown:


----------



## San Diego 619

my shit way cleaner than dena car and my shit will serve met8to cars too all of them but they r tight and super clean


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> i got your bak dena


http://youtu.be/ELw2ApXKxIU
http://youtu.be/ApMISFcQ0V0
http://youtu.be/aWwL-t_7A2E
DOES IT LOOK LIKE I NEED HELP


----------



## Met8to

yea your cars will serve my cars but my cars are legit street hoppers compard to those things u call hoppers with the u bar all stretched out with no detail what so ever talk when you got a legit hopper with the actual rear suspension


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Met8to said:


> yea your cars will serve my cars but my cars are legit street hoppers compard to those things u call hoppers with the u bar all stretched out with no detail what so ever talk when you got a legit hopper with the actual rear suspension


----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL THE DENA4LIFE MCC HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :yes:


----------



## sg90rider

I got something for all you chippers mondo if you want it frist just pick up your phone and hit me


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Did this 6 years ago I was using servos back then.


----------



## jevries

Works like a charm!



OJ Hydraulics said:


> Did this 6 years ago I was using servos back then.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## San Diego 619

U KNOW IT A TONE LET THESE FOOLS KNOW WE BE BUILDING SOME CLEAN BUMPER CHECKIN SHIT 
I KNOW U KNOW MY MODELS HUH BOUT TO BRING OUT THIS 57 WAGON BIG CAR ROCKIN STRAIGHT UP PLENTY OF TIMES BACK TO BACK


----------



## sg90rider

When can I get to serve that I'm ready hit squad hydros


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat up dena here another one from da maddness


----------



## San Diego 619

NEW 63 IMPALA COMMING OUT BLACK AND RED SOOPER CLEAN METAL TOO GONNA BE SHITTIN ON SOME MODEL CARS ULL C


----------



## San Diego 619

AND IM BUILDING THIS JUS TOO SHOW U GUYS I CAN BUILD CARS TOO DO INCHES AND CLEAN CARS JUS WAIT AND C


----------



## Met8to

im sure you can build cars but can you still have all the detial like engine cylinders springs that compress like a real car using the original suspension not using ubars that stretch to the back bumper im only 16 and i serve with my street hoppers wait til i get a legit show hopper goin with engine just wait


----------



## San Diego 619

WELL HURRY UP *****:ninja:


----------



## Met8to

oh its comming its a 94 impala SS so be prepared


----------



## 502Regal

San Diego 619 said:


> http://youtu.be/ELw2ApXKxIU
> http://youtu.be/ApMISFcQ0V0
> http://youtu.be/aWwL-t_7A2E
> DOES IT LOOK LIKE I NEED HELP


 Yes.



Met8to said:


> yea your cars will serve my cars but my cars are legit street hoppers compard to those things u call hoppers with the u bar all stretched out with no detail what so ever talk when you got a legit hopper with the actual rear suspension


I feels ya brah. but people that build cars diff styles will never see eye to eye. I only do b/c I adknowledge I started somewhere along the lines of a gluebomb u-bar hopper and haven't come too awfully far. lol


----------



## Met8to

and i respect that mike but thing is sandiego over there is trying to compare to a beginner and that not even koo so i respect anything that hops but when it comes down to the wire its all about the fun and legit hoppers im only 16 and before i use to have major glue bombs and now im considered a second jevries i think


----------



## San Diego 619

U THINK UR A SECOND JEVRIES POST UP A CAR U GOT HOPPINGCLEAN AND DRIVING WITH FULL INTERIOR AND MOTOR ILL WAIT ................


----------



## San Diego 619

DO U GOT MODELS THAT LEAVE THE FLOOR CUZ I AINT SEEN U POST NE THING SO SHHHHHHHHHHHHH:twak:


----------



## Met8to

TF i wouldn't talk cuz all you got is a dam coat hanger u bar! enough said


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> TF i wouldn't talk cuz all you got is a dam coat hanger u bar! enough said


in thought we were talking about hopping look at dena4life model cars and u guys aint saying shit about that i think my cars are decent and do inches ur car does no inches what so ever and you know it if we all get togetherit will bo to hop it wont be for looks and thats ur 62 it is clean im not hating at all its the business but its doin nothin NOTHING


----------



## ART2ROLL

Having a hopper that can look real and get inches is not to easy. If you want to hop it your gonna do just about anything to get those inches. Including using a u-bar and some crazy lock up in the rear end. All the cars ive seen here are tight and all got thier own style and as far as getting those wheels in the air. Dena gets it. Dont gotta look real just got's to do the job. Yeah met8to got's some nice shit going there' hopping and they look good. 619 gots them hittin hard, just waiting for them to flip comletely over. Seems to me there should be a hop off.


----------



## Mlopez63

I agree with Art2roll on that hop off.


----------



## Met8to

im all for the hop off but only way it goin down is the whole car has to be complete no missing front bumper rear suspension has to include complete interiors and HAS TO HAVE THE ENGINE now my 96 is all ready hopping bumper just needs paint and clean up with details


----------



## Met8to

oh yea and 619 i got the only hopper with full suspension motor carpet with interior out there its the only one of its kind besides the 63 that i did up for my dad so i think im right there with art2roll n jevries


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> oh yea and 619 i got the only hopper with full suspension motor carpet with interior out there its the only one of its kind besides the 63 that i did up for my dad so i think im right there with art2roll n jevries


FOR SOME REASON ONLY U THINK THAT IM BUMPER CHECKIN UP AND DOWN STRAIGHT UP AND HERE IN DAYGO WITH OUR MODELS IF YOU GET STUCK OR FLIP YOU LOSE SO BRING IT METAL CARS NOT NO PLASTIC CRAP OH SORRY UR 62 IS PLASTIC AINT IT SHOW ME SOME METAL CARS U GOT DOIN INCHES NOT STOCK OR FLIPPING N WE CAN TALK


----------



## Met8to

Alrite since you cant handle plastic i got metal.63 impala comming straight for you


----------



## 502Regal

Met8to said:


> Alrite since you cant handle plastic i got metal.63 impala comming straight for you


:drama:

I'm on hoppin hydros site right now tryna get Johnsons. Been itching to build a hopper lately, nows the time.


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> Alrite since you cant handle plastic i got metal.63 impala comming straight for you


and since ur cars are soo clean u say and nobody fuckin with them u might wanna cleanup the rearend on ur 62 its gunked with glue and foil wrapped over the glue REALLY!
its awr time i will go build a clean ass chevy for your 62 impala and YES it will be a hopper and it will be metal i got a black and red 63 plastic comming out for you YES i do kiddo its goin down like the titanic in a major way let me show u that u r not the only one its not hard to run a few lil gears brah

GAME TIME


----------



## sg90rider

Shit let me and big boy and jojo always got something ready at all times hit squad all day what it do mondo pick up ur phone


----------



## Met8to

Ha yea your right it may have all that glue but look at me im only 16 look at the age diffrence yea you may think its not hard to run lil gears but trust me you got your work cut out for you and honestly do as many inches as you want i can do inches too but in the remember who has the a fully detailed in engine wired up with clean interior with actual rug in the car with a front clip compared to your missing front bumpers but hey on the bright side your STILL DOING INCHES with a half complete car


----------



## Met8to

oh yea and remember your metal hopper has to have an engine and interior if not your not worth my time


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> oh yea and remember your metal hopper has to have an engine and interior if not your not worth my time


not a problemlet me show u what i can do with a metal car bring it kiddo


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> Ha yea your right it may have all that glue but look at me im only 16 look at the age diffrence yea you may think its not hard to run lil gears but trust me you got your work cut out for you and honestly do as many inches as you want i can do inches too but in the remember who has the a fully detailed in engine wired up with clean interior with actual rug in the car with a front clip compared to your missing front bumpers but hey on the bright side your STILL DOING INCHES with a half complete car


all my cars complete dash interior n since u wanna cry that u got some carpet i bought some for u but no junk here a big 1/18 scale car convertable 5th wheel u name it im building my cars right now jus for u all bumper and some


----------



## San Diego 619

San Diego 619 said:


> all my cars complete dash interior n since u wanna cry that u got some carpet i bought some for u but no junk here a big 1/18 scale car convertable 5th wheel u name it im building my cars right now jus for u all bumper and some


well the motor is in and the rearend is done and the frontend


----------



## Met8to

u kno ill let you own metal hoppers because i personaly hate them so ill just stick with my plastic OG hoppers no dam heavy case car


----------



## San Diego 619

Met8to said:


> u kno ill let you own metal hoppers because i personaly hate them so ill just stick with my plastic OG hoppers no dam heavy case car


U ONLY DO PLASTIC CARS NO METAL REAL CARS


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo you tube my hopper under 64 model car hopper the dark purple one


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> all my cars complete dash interior n since u wanna cry that u got some carpet i bought some for u but no junk here a big 1/18 scale car convertable 5th wheel u name it im building my cars right now jus for u all bumper and some


House call !!!!!!!!


----------



## Met8to

technically plastic OG cars are the real cars they got all the detail in them compared to metal which you guys just thro u bars on with high over powered volts n motors to call it a hopper look back in lowrider bicycle magazines not once did you ever see metal hoppers plastic with always be the real car compared to metal


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Man I'm not tryna net beef but met8to u gettin annoying saying the same shit. We know you have a nice plastic hopper. Just leave it alone. You never hear J saying he's the best over and over and over. Then u keep saying your car is the only one of its kind.... Really? I been messing around with 2 my self.. n I'm know for a fact J can but to ass wit a wireless car in a sec. And so can Art. I'm Jus sayin. Jus keep took about your business n Jus know you good you don't ha e to keep knockn these otheres dudes because they don't like the new style yet.. u_bars are the og way any ways


----------



## Met8to

i never once mentioned im the best nor would i have reason to if this guy didnt start downing the persons thread a starter and hes over here tryn to get on it so i stepped up to back up and actually is 1st n 1 of a kind do you see anybody with full suspension hopping dnt think so now j is on a higher level im sure he can build one just like mine with ease art is more about dancers from what i sed and his hopper is dope but im separate from both im not knocking on nobody they started knocking back so wat do i do sit there and look pretty dnt think so... and you been working on some your self huh step up to the plate and join this hop off then no beef intended just letting you all know im not against u bars i used u bars all 6 of my 16 years of my life of course they r OG but plastic models are also OG and are the real cars metal for is just ridiculous my personal opinion


----------



## Met8to

you kno wat i take back everything i have posted on here not my place to judge your hoppers everyone has diffrent methods and mine is very diffrent but any as an apologie to my trash tlk or etc lets end it here and let our cars do the talking simple as that im only doin plastic hoppers so you wanna hope has to be plastic done deal


----------



## San Diego 619

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Man I'm not tryna net beef but met8to u gettin annoying saying the same shit. We know you have a nice plastic hopper. Just leave it alone. You never hear J saying he's the best over and over and over. Then u keep saying your car is the only one of its kind.... Really? I been messing around with 2 my self.. n I'm know for a fact J can but to ass wit a wireless car in a sec. And so can Art. I'm Jus sayin. Jus keep took about your business n Jus know you good you don't ha e to keep knockn these otheres dudes because they don't like the new style yet.. u_bars are the og way any ways


perfect words
and yes u bars r og of the most ogs lol


----------



## San Diego 619

I WAS JUS TRYNA SAY ANYBODY CAN GET A PLASTIC CAR 2 DO INCHES BUT GIVE YOURSELF A RUN SOMETIMES AND DO A METEL CAR


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> Mondo you tube my hopper under 64 model car hopper the dark purple one


I JUS SEEN IT HAT 64 IS THE BUSINESS I NEED TO ROLL TO NIG BOYS AND BUILD THESE THINGS WIT YALL LIKE WAAAAAAAAY BACK WHEN MY NIGG


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> I JUS SEEN IT HAT 64 IS THE BUSINESS I NEED TO ROLL TO NIG BOYS AND BUILD THESE THINGS WIT YALL LIKE WAAAAAAAAY BACK WHEN MY NIGG


Is ur number the same


----------



## Met8to

your right give my self a run but with my suspension set up i got a while to go


----------



## Dre1only

Bring it back :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike

bucket central... 2 chainz!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

bucket central... 2 chainz!

what you want to hop???????


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> bucket central... 2 chainz!
> 
> what you want to hop???????


Hell yeah foo, you wanna hop? I mean somethign clean too. Tell me how you wanna do dis.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

pull up then


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

when it comes to that front going up no 1 can beat me try me


----------



## Dre1only

Can't say they ain't clean what up tho were your brother at homie ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

if he not in the 909 he in the hood and the car are not just for looks they work to waiting on mike to pull or any of the homies that just want to hop for fun dre i got a lack that works to but i did not like the way the paint came out but i will still hop it just not going to finish it


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> if he not in the 909 he in the hood and the car are not just for looks they work to waiting on mike to pull or any of the homies that just want to hop for fun dre i got a lack that works to but i did not like the way the paint came out but i will still hop it just not going to finish it


THAT'S WHAT'S UP HOMIE I'M IN VA. NOW, BEEN OUT HERE FOR A MINUTE, BACK WITH THE FAM, SHIT I NEED TO GET BACK OUT THERE SHIT I REMEMBER YOU THO LIL MORGAN, CAPONE, RONNIE LOL SHIT THAT SHIT WAS BACK IN THE 90's? SB WHAT YOU SHOULD DO IS BUILD A STRAIGHT UP HOPPER AND GIVE IT UP IN THE RADICAL SHOW'EM WHAT TIME IT IS ???


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*little mike you dont want it*

little mike that's over your whole car :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*you only got b4 the hose broke lol*

baby lock up for you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*dre this is the one i was telling you about did not like the paint*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

working on the 59 you want some little mike :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i have no rules just hop D4L


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 515250


SBack that shit up homie ,go make a house call on that ass.... What cha gonna do with them windows tho sprayed clear on them and fuck them off , you know easy off takes paint off if your gonna repaint ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dre after i hop on little mike i am going to fix my Ls it needs work and house call no 1 want to hop cause my back dont go down lmao and look how high my cars go who want it???? cause little mike dont i dont paint that good so that 90 will be waiting on someone else to paint dre i will show you the ls soon bro i moved to a new house so my stuff is packed try ing to unpack and dre and met what cars you working on


----------



## Lowridingmike

As yo gotti would say... Lemme take em to school. Fuck that circus ugly ass hot glue bomb ass, the rear end don't ever come down ahving ass, no foil havin ass, splotchy paint having ass, No knockoff havin ass, no detail having ass, wheres at least soem trim or decals the kit came with having ass, weighted buckets you call cars. Watch the difference between quality and a clown shoe.




















See that it's called foilwork. Takes time and patience, but that's the difference between men and boys round here.






Guts clean boy.






I mean clean. flocked and all homie. step on up.






Whats that? No weight, showin it all for the camera and a heavy ass motor b/c guess what? Mines a lowrider. The ass goes up. And it comes back DOWN.






Thats right ass in the weeds.
you can park those buckets next to the 62 thats headed to the junkyard in our garage because I build for quality and well as fun.









Youtube. BUmper check. this is how you hop classy. THose cars are not in my league. get on my level. then get your inches up. Make sure its still a lowrider too.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Schools back in. Lesson two. How to take Nothing and make it into SOMETHING. Even my ugliest attempts look better than a glue bomb. 

First take a car that used to be a glue bomb from your early childhood liek so.








Then make it look like something with a lil paintwork and silver paint pen, no need for foil all the time.







Since you can't paint interiors, the come out blotchy, you can always try the tingos approch? Even if you're bad at it looks better than your guts.













Even add some resin skirts, I mean anything to make it look like a real car. Not a cartoon.
Don't need weight either, a stong motor will pull you interior in the air, promise!







Then you can do this all day off 6 volts.





I can bring out the big boys. But you gotta catch these first..







































2 chainz! No weight.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lesson III. How to boogie. Now I'm old school. We believe gangstas didn't dance, they boogie'd down, and like Brett Kopitz said, "Okay, so whats the back do?" Lemme show you.

First build some aight guts... No blotches, try enamel w/ no metallics or pearls to get you started.









Then a chassis wher eyou can hide all four motors plus wirign w/o any problems. Oh yeah, no wieght either.








Then you put juice to it and... You getting down like james brown.






Go ask met8to, he builds some nice rides. Maybe he can show you a thing or two bout lowriding. But comparing this









Against this.









Isn't looking good for you brah.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> working on the 59 you want some little mike :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i have no rules just hop D4L


What a waste. THose are my colors too. Could've been a nice ride. Rather it turned out like this than that. At least this is clean!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

THose cars are not in my league

lmao u know better and i dont need to talk to no 1 about models lol my cars go over your whole car u want to hop in real life i got clean real cars impalas 63 and 62 you??? joke you just like the rest call me out get hopped on then start cry ing you can never see d4l with models or real cars you fucking clown now stay off my page with them lame ass cars you got they dont even do 2 inches you need to talk to met lmao


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama: Haters gon hate. Seems like someone is butt hurt. I'm a-okay w/ my cars being nice and not having hangers shooting out of em to get the lil air I grab. I mean gosh how far past the bumper can I go? I'd take the itme out to build something as hideous as you to show that any idiot can build an ugly statue, however it would b e awaste of my tiem and $$$. And as far as real cars go. You're right I don't have 60's impalas. BUt what me and my club do have is some mean clean street rides that are on the streets everyday of our lives period. And just like the models our cars will get air. No car in the club is ugly or under 30" for reals brah. So it is what it is. I dunno who's letchu know your model cars are garbage before, but its a real lowriding nikka dis time homie. But everybody likes diff stuff. You like buckets. I like cleanliness. Not perfection, but presentable. I wouldn't take a single car you own to a show ever.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what me and my club do have is some mean clean street rides that are on the streets everyday of our lives period

joke what tape yall on??? who yall beat ????? have yall ever been to sd la kc az???? have yall ever did 120inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*bitch ass mike stay off my page go hop you nasty 2 inch cars*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

can you beat that :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'm on a few tapes including when caliswangin came to lousiville for shouther showdown, the BRAND NEW big fish vol 64 showin my ass swangin my fleetwood, I've been to kc, chi, st. lou, etc., not the west though, we're some of the best in our city, shutting big names down at their own events, and I'll never in my life wanna do 120 inches in anythign but a roller coaster. after 40-50, ya'll can hang dat shit up. Being honest.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


I can't tell what the hell it is? Is your esxhsue crossign each other in the tunnel? I'mma need you to post a lowrider. Or at least a car.


----------



## Lowridingmike

I can see this is gonna be like arguing with a minitrucker about primer.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike that was a test hop just for you he is not ready yet but i seen your cars are so weak in the front so i just gave you some more lol we call that 12:30 go talk to met about that lol and i smoke that good boy i see you got a nasty ls lets hop i will be ready in a few need to get on it dre met u see this clown cars he say they clean what a joke


----------



## Lowridingmike

Smoked this shit too long, therefore dro does NOTHING TO ME. :sad: very not kool. On the other hand, hell these fools will tell you that you hop buckets too. Dre builds pretty clean cars like Met, where does your hoopties fit in? Thats a regal not an ls and it's dirty to my standards. This is my clean ls.















You making me wanna cut it and show you how it's done. Why is it a youngin from Kentucky gotta school a "o.g." from cali bout whats really good? Happens in 1:1 too, all these years we looked to cali int he 90's and early 2000's to show us top quality and give us somethign to go for but the last 10 yrs int he hop game at least the midwest been putting out the cleaner hoppers doing 50-70 and cali got buckets 90"+ hardly any clean street cars around. Mufasa puttin it down for low volt single pump street car, but not many following...


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'm at work I'll get more video later when I bring my regal back out just fo ryou. It's been put up for almst 2 yrs.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

all this talking hop plz hop lol u called me out now u talking bull


----------



## Dre1only

LoL


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> all this talking hop plz hop lol u called me out now u talking bull


Okay. but Just so theres no confusion I'm not hopping against anything that doesn't look like a car ot has a goofy lookin hanger out the back of it. I'll even hop with tyour wheels pushed back but the cartoon stuff is out. Put some spinners on some of those rims too. I'll letchu pick though, you want my regal which I'll have to put back together or soemthing brand new. I wanna serve you w/ my 61 bubblettop. I'll build it, take pics, put it on the bumper with WAY less volts and than I gurantee you're using and no weight, show the guts, foilwork, paint, then we can open a post to let the crowd decide? Deal? That'll give you time to work on whatever.


----------



## Lowridingmike

no exhaust throwing up gang signs either.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

can you say candy let see mike hate some more


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

funny how you talking about the exhaust but not those inches lol or hopping it


----------



## Dre1only

Yall gone crazy in this bitch so what up tho is it go'n down ... SB the paint look cool on the caddy what it ain't Denver enough for you ...What up Mike them Dena boys is out there homie not say'n yall ain't but them boys got history ...


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> funny how you talking about the exhaust but not those inches lol or hopping it


You're right. I ain't talkin no mos shit. til I post some pics.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> can you say candy let see mike hate some more


Now dats hot!


----------



## Met8to

If you guys wanna really settle this both make a fresh new car no hangers in the back! Just use a well lifted or even stretch rear suspension glued down and hopp the front simple clean! Inches! Ill judge personay aside of the King Of Street hop off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dre what it do and yea i wanted it to be red red but i used a new under coat of paint and it came out bad to me should have been red and tan mike got me ready to hop the 62 but his cars are a joke post some video so i can see some cars going over 2 inches thats not mine


----------



## Met8to

And lowriding mike im talking about a home made ride not that weak ass hoppin hydros chassis either all made from original undies from the model kit!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> Yall gone crazy in this bitch so what up tho is it go'n down ... SB the paint look cool on the caddy what it ain't Denver enough for you ...What up Mike them Dena boys is out there homie not say'n yall ain't but them boys got history ...


Oh yea I'mma hop em. I gots to. It's roll Models mcc in here and we always down to make a statement. As well as an example. Exhibit A.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> If you guys wanna really settle this both make a fresh new car no hangers in the back! Just use a well lifted or even stretch rear suspension glued down and hopp the front simple clean! Inches! Ill judge personay aside of the King Of Street hop off





Met8to said:


> And lowriding mike im talking about a home made ride not that weak ass hoppin hydros chassis either all made from original undies from the model kit!


Oh yea I'm down wit dis shit! But I'm using at least a amt 64 promo chassis.


----------



## Met8to

Alrite remeber its a hopper so no u bars in the rear! So better luck to u on scratch making a rear suspension for that one piece undercarriage


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met ppl cry to much i don't know how to play with them servos and i will waste time building a car for him look at his inches bro i don't build models to say i have the cleanest modes my time goes in my real cars lol i mean how can he beat the king of hopping and he only does 2 inches not a hater but i like the way the back works on all yall cars but if you been to a real hop you don't off your back do you??? you win off that front you said you fuck with big john and the how high crew have you see some of the cars they hop not clean at all but they stay winning that money


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> Alrite remeber its a hopper so no u bars in the rear! So better luck to u on scratch making a rear suspension for that one piece undercarriage


Watch me.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met ppl cry to much i don't know how to play with them servos and i will waste time building a car for him look at his inches bro i don't build models to say i have the cleanest modes my time goes in my real cars lol i mean how can he beat the king of hopping and he only does 2 inches not a hater but i like the way the back works on all yall cars but if you been to a real hop you don't off your back do you??? you win off that front you said you fuck with big john and the how high crew have you see some of the cars they hop not clean at all but they stay winning that money


He didn't say it had to go up and down, he said it had to have a rear end.


----------



## Lowridingmike

BOut to get On the phone w/ HH gettin a motor, some string and some rims.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

my 59 haves a rear end no bars on it you did not just see it and my 62 haves all the parts no bars lets hop u called me out days ago now you a no show and you want me to build a new car for a no show guy keep that bullshit in the 502 boy u not ready


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met ppl cry to much i don't know how to play with them servos and i will waste time building a car for him look at his inches bro i don't build models to say i have the cleanest modes my time goes in my real cars lol i mean how can he beat the king of hopping and he only does 2 inches not a hater but i like the way the back works on all yall cars but if you been to a real hop you don't off your back do you??? you win off that front you said you fuck with big john and the how high crew have you see some of the cars they hop not clean at all but they stay winning that money


Yea i get you but no servos are needed just a simple stand still rear suspension .... Yup i hang at the shop with haus and chipper but since jon and chipper are on vacation u kno lol i jus see haus nope not the cleanest but theyvare clean and get up big time like his malibu and 4door caprice did major work!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*rear end on it no basket on the back now what*


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> my 59 haves a rear end no bars on it you did not just see it and my 62 haves all the parts no bars lets hop u called me out days ago now you a no show and you want me to build a new car for a no show guy keep that bullshit in the 502 boy u not ready


I'm building and hopping my car on your topic with or without you. And it's gonna be clean.


----------



## Lowridingmike

And I can't load new video from work now can I? lolz If you call me out at home like post whatchu go right now it might be a diff story for you. I'm not a no show, I'm right here. Ask anybody if I say I'mm ado something, you have a show on your hands cause I'mma do it.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

see met i can talk to you cause you see real cars go over 80 90 and 100 so u know whats up i know i hope i have my new 63 done bout time D come home cause i know when he get back D4L is going to go hard met so you know about d4l then??


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


Thats it right there! U have the rear in it looks like mike has to the building


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> see met i can talk to you cause you see real cars go over 80 90 and 100 so u know whats up i know i hope i have my new 63 done bout time D come home cause i know when he get back D4L is going to go hard met so you know about d4l then??


Yup im waiting for big D to get out so i can serve him lol ya i kno a lil somthing about d4l u guys do it big with some clean ass rides!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met u seen his models


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met u seen his models


Naaa not yet?


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> see met i can talk to you cause you see real cars go over 80 90 and 100 so u know whats up i know i hope i have my new 63 done bout time D come home cause i know when he get back D4L is going to go hard met so you know about d4l then??


Didn't hear? Midwest had mor ethan one car int eh 90's 100's. All of em have hopped in Lousiville.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what gang banging wait to he done son


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

this haves a rear end and a moon you want to hop ?????????????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the 62 been waiting on you or anybody who want it no basket rear end and all that one more pick off ls rear end


----------



## dig_derange

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> the 62 been waiting on you or anybody who want it no basket rear end and all that one more pick off ls rear end


:thumbsup: cool shit man, how ya been?


----------



## Lowridingmike

No need to build anythign new. I'll hop you with one I'm building. Chillax, when I get home 2nite it's going down.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dig whats up my boy long time no talk to how you been where them clean ass cars you got?? and i need some of your stuff they got me back hopping i need some red and black ones plus some other stuff i hope the deals are still on


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

No need to build anythign new. I'll hop you with one I'm building. Chillax, when I get home 2nite it's going down.

lol after i hop all over you i will clean my pool and dive in


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> No need to build anythign new. I'll hop you with one I'm building. Chillax, when I get home 2nite it's going down.
> 
> lol after i hop all over you i will clean my pool and dive in


LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Naaa not yet?

met you cant tell d nothing about his cars bro he says he is the best but not true maybe with rl cars team what team who team all stars boy


----------



## Met8to

Lol he thinks that until i break him off


----------



## Lowridingmike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/285216-lowridingmike-s-wip-s.html

For th enew booties that didn't know. 10+ yrs in dis. 1:1 and in scale.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met i was going to go over hoppens house to learn how to work that back but he haves a lot going on right now or my 63 would have the back going up and down just for the king hop but on the rl bro i like what yall doing with that back when i 1st seen jevries do it i was dam that boy killing them now more ppl are doing it and i love that shit man but one day you have to build one just for inches thats the hard part


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lol he thinks that until i break him off

get him met for me plz lol


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Lol he thinks that until i break him off
> 
> get him met for me plz lol


Trust me i will lol and i got my 96 just for inches


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/285216-lowridingmike-s-wip-s.html
> 
> For th enew booties that didn't know. 10+ yrs in dis. 1:1 and in scale.


I been doing this for the 17years of my life real cars model cars and lowrider bikes


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met whats the 96??? 10 years bro only 26 but been around the game forever my ppl was in the big bad outlaw car club and had low low shops where i had to wash clean ass low lows thats why love this shit now


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> I been doing this for the 17years of my life real cars model cars and lowrider bikes


x2, bout 17 18 yrs since I was 4 or 5, family been doin git way longer. And here's a sneak peek of the rims and tires I'm using. It's a Lindberg Don nicholson 61 bubble top gonna paint it revving red from testors w/ a possible purplicious fade if I have enough on all chomes and redwalls. Prolly either swept or straight 2 ear spinners. Wanna do ither all red or an all tan interior. Prolly all tan w/ tan flocking.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met whats the 96??? 10 years bro only 26 but been around the game forever my ppl was in the big bad outlaw car club and had low low shops where i had to wash clean ass low lows thats why love this shit now



Outlawz had BADASS lowriders. Bunch of blacks doin it too! Mr.. Mars be on here..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*i have to many 61 most are like 8 years or more*

so many 



























      [/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowridingmike

SOunds liek me with 4's and 3's. It got so bad this espring I was sellign em brand new in the box w/ shrink wrap for like 10-12 bucks, 15 shipped. lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

61


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike d4l


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

d4l hop off like 4 years back


----------



## Met8to

Thats the 96 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
King Of Street coupe


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

not a d4l car but his shit clean


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*not d4l but just giving props*

nice cars bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> not a d4l car but his shit clean


Cleanest car on the page even though it ain't on the bumper!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met thats working my boy i like that one


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

d4l 96


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike can you go that high????


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike can you go that high????


I've been higher. Thats only a g-body. I've stood impalas up like dat back int he day with no rear moved back. It just snatched the wheels off the ground where they were. I'mma have a history lesson an a matter of hours. just had my ol lady put the camera on charge. 7.2 volts and a johnson motor. no 9.6, car battey12v, or 13v ps2 adapters. Low volts low amperage just to make it harder.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> Thats the 96 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> King Of Street coupe


This car works. And looks somethign like a car too.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

old 61


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i have no rules bro this all fun and games just hop what u got


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike your club not ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

big john and d


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i have no rules bro this all fun and games just hop what u got


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Lowridingmike said:


> I've been higher. Thats only a g-body. I've stood impalas up like dat back int he day with no rear moved back. It just snatched the wheels off the ground where they were. I'mma have a history lesson an a matter of hours. just had my ol lady put the camera on charge. 7.2 volts and a johnson motor. no 9.6, car battey12v, or 13v ps2 adapters. Low volts low amperage just to make it harder.


Ps 2 8.5 that's less than the average model on 9.6 so on a good day I'm still in the game ons ps 2 adapter its all in fun homie Im build'n off scrap not rolll'n look'n for beef in a hop you like shit or not who cares I build for Dre1only , Hot Boy and my sons unfortunately we gotta holla free Hot Boy my son my soldier anyway what what I'm say'n is yall got different styles different opion somebody mite feel your shit and might not bottom line do what you do best build something hop show case it what ever the case may be I don't buy Johnson motors only thing xtras out of a kit is dz, Mike you got some clean builds don't trip ...


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> This car works. And looks somethign like a car too.


Everything that came with this kit is built and inside the car even the engine a-arms uppers and lowers with rear suspension servoed up switch under dash and switch for front


----------



## dig_derange

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> dig whats up my boy long time no talk to how you been where them clean ass cars you got?? and i need some of your stuff they got me back hopping i need some red and black ones plus some other stuff i hope the deals are still on


yeah no shit.. finished a 70 monte. it's in the LUGK vs Drag Lo buildoff thread. Got a few more in the works, but gotta keep them off the radar for the Supershow.. just a fe months away.. but yeah bro, just get at me whenever. 

I've got a new set of window decals of hydro companies I'm sure you can use 









I can rearrange one of these however you need


----------



## GreenBandit

Love them decals!


----------



## Lowridingmike

seats are purple and carpet is flocked. Just needs foil and trim paint.









Also using a 59 inpala dash color matched to body w/ plenty of chrome on it.

heres the kit I used









Revvin red w/ purplelicious fade, all by hand and can no back taping. not good pics, cell phone sucks ass but it's wet. Had to redo too b/c my daughter grabbed a whole side of this car while it was ringing wet freshl cleared. when I re did I added the fade just b/c it's classic lowridingmike style and would tie in a contrast color to the interior.









'62 impala bottom with 64 front end grafted in all I have to do is cut for u-bars, install motor, string up, foil, mount rims, do a quick suspension build and it's bumper time in class in under 48 hrs probably.










I took more pics better showing the fade and the dash inside the interior as well as a mock up pic but my ol ladys grumpy, sleepy and wanted to go to bed instead of emailing me the res tof the pics off the phone so.. that's all for now! :thumbsup: Representing roll models mcc showing how kentucky sets the bar...


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 516068
> View attachment 516069



Bumperrrrrrrrr check!



Lowridingmike said:


> seats are purple and carpet is flocked. Just needs foil and trim paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also using a 59 inpala dash color matched to body w/ plenty of chrome on it.
> 
> heres the kit I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revvin red w/ purplelicious fade, all by hand and can no back taping. not good pics, cell phone sucks ass but it's wet. Had to redo too b/c my daughter grabbed a whole side of this car while it was ringing wet freshl cleared. when I re did I added the fade just b/c it's classic lowridingmike style and would tie in a contrast color to the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '62 impala bottom with 64 front end grafted in all I have to do is cut for u-bars, install motor, string up, foil, mount rims, do a quick suspension build and it's bumper time in class in under 48 hrs probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took more pics better showing the fade and the dash inside the interior as well as a mock up pic but my ol ladys grumpy, sleepy and wanted to go to bed instead of emailing me the res tof the pics off the phone so.. that's all for now! :thumbsup: Representing roll models mcc showing how kentucky sets the bar...


Aight can't wait to get home, and just got to work! lolz. We now have a name for her. "Aces High" That means we're playing NO JOKERS for you spade playas. gotta wait for the mailman to drop off a few things and find some fishing line that won't snap as easy as the crap I'm using and I'mma be 100% ready.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok so you got some heart now and you want to hop???? give me like a week the Ls will be ready but if you want to hop the 62 you can :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dig pm me your phone num


----------



## Lowridingmike

coogi. week sound cool. If I finish early (prolly will) I'll swang the ace. I'm ready to put this thing on the roof. It's damn pretty too, my color scheme is shittin.

BTW: my package from Amber & Jeff from hoppin hydros is in the air. I love those guys their customer service rocks. Can't wait til if gets here. Last piece of the puzzle is to wait and see it these guys from ebay will combine shipping on my foil and I'll be set. I have some gold and chrome foil but not a whole bunch. Might not have to wait on that at all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Eee I can't wait it's gonna look so tight on deez!


----------



## Lowridingmike

WHere's everybody at? It was all hyped up yesterday, now I'm puttin it down for my city and club nobody is anywhere to be found? lolz I can't wait this is gonna be so hot! I'mma be PISSED though if my package isn't here by Friday though, I tried to order in enough time..

TTT for some real lowriding cats doing they thang! West Vs. Midwest it gets no better! THis hopoff is LIVE meaning new pics everyday of progress! Constant updates! So stay tuned! Will it be the richly backgrounded cali boy from the home of hopping and lowriding? Or the strong rooted Stanley Stanton-bred ******* ingenuity of the Kentucky boy? We'll see!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Lowridingmike said:


> seats are purple and carpet is flocked. Just needs foil and trim paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also using a 59 inpala dash color matched to body w/ plenty of chrome on it.
> 
> heres the kit I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revvin red w/ purplelicious fade, all by hand and can no back taping. not good pics, cell phone sucks ass but it's wet. Had to redo too b/c my daughter grabbed a whole side of this car while it was ringing wet freshl cleared. when I re did I added the fade just b/c it's classic lowridingmike style and would tie in a contrast color to the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '62 impala bottom with 64 front end grafted in all I have to do is cut for u-bars, install motor, string up, foil, mount rims, do a quick suspension build and it's bumper time in class in under 48 hrs probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took more pics better showing the fade and the dash inside the interior as well as a mock up pic but my ol ladys grumpy, sleepy and wanted to go to bed instead of emailing me the res tof the pics off the phone so.. that's all for now! :thumbsup: Representing roll models mcc showing how kentucky sets the bar...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

this is a hop of not a build off i don't build for ppl to say he so clean i build to hop so we hopping????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hydro one day you have to show me how to work the back like that but nice video and met u did not fb me in on the chat with you and hydro you don't like me no more lol joke


----------



## Met8to

Im not inthis build off but i got my 62 96 and elco to hop with u guys im busy on a 62 vert for shows right now


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

that's cool met this shit is all fun and games bro hop whatever got and when is the show


----------



## Met8to

Next modelshow is in san diego next lowrider show is augest 5 or 12? In bakersfield


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> WHere's everybody at? It was all hyped up yesterday, now I'm puttin it down for my city and club nobody is anywhere to be found? lolz I can't wait this is gonna be so hot! I'mma be PISSED though if my package isn't here by Friday though, I tried to order in enough time..
> 
> TTT for some real lowriding cats doing they thang! West Vs. Midwest it gets no better! THis hopoff is LIVE meaning new pics everyday of progress! Constant updates! So stay tuned! Will it be the richly backgrounded cali boy from the home of hopping and lowriding? Or the strong rooted Stanley Stanton-bred ******* ingenuity of the Kentucky boy? We'll see!:thumbsup:


Damm:rofl: I thought Dre was Burnt? I hope your materials get delivered in time too, because you sound pretty excited over there.. I have a feeling everybody is gonna pop off with some strong shit between now and the 1st of Aug, 
Myself I am crunching out another frame so i can put (NO BAIL) grey 76 caprice in the hopping pit just incase (Skylight)
65 wagon or (Abraxas) 73 caprice aint ready by then!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Yeah I'm hyped bout this one. I effin can't find my bmf for my life. I've lost too much stuff lately! All I did last night was get the rear end built and under the car but it's still in styrene whte b/c no paint pens or foil is anywhere to be found at my crib. I dunno what my ol lady did wit my stuff. Plus I have my daughter every night til her mom gets off round 2 in the morning so it's hard to work with her by myself. She was whiney and fussy yesterday too.. I miss this age when I could put a bottle in her mouth and sit here there for a while..








Now she's into EVERYTHING! Grrr...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> seats are purple and carpet is flocked. Just needs foil and trim paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also using a 59 inpala dash color matched to body w/ plenty of chrome on it.
> 
> heres the kit I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revvin red w/ purplelicious fade, all by hand and can no back taping. not good pics, cell phone sucks ass but it's wet. Had to redo too b/c my daughter grabbed a whole side of this car while it was ringing wet freshl cleared. when I re did I added the fade just b/c it's classic lowridingmike style and would tie in a contrast color to the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '62 impala bottom with 64 front end grafted in all I have to do is cut for u-bars, install motor, string up, foil, mount rims, do a quick suspension build and it's bumper time in class in under 48 hrs probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took more pics better showing the fade and the dash inside the interior as well as a mock up pic but my ol ladys grumpy, sleepy and wanted to go to bed instead of emailing me the res tof the pics off the phone so.. that's all for now! :thumbsup: Representing roll models mcc showing how kentucky sets the bar...


looks good homie good luck with the new mcc homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Say homie I had a question this whole time iv just been qurios to know what DENA4LIFE means?


----------



## Lowridingmike

pina's LRM replica said:


> looks good homie good luck with the new mcc homie


Naw we been around. Check us out! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/319657-roll-models-kit-builders.html


pina's LRM replica said:


> Say homie I had a question this whole time iv just been qurios to know what DENA4LIFE means?


THink dey from Pasadena.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Oh ok dats wuz up homie prob just me hadnt heard the name before an the mcc name I get it now the DENA part cool you homies doin ur thang


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Yeah I'm hyped bout this one. I effin can't find my bmf for my life. I've lost too much stuff lately! All I did last night was get the rear end built and under the car but it's still in styrene whte b/c no paint pens or foil is anywhere to be found at my crib. I dunno what my ol lady did wit my stuff. Plus I have my daughter every night til her mom gets off round 2 in the morning so it's hard to work with her by myself. She was whiney and fussy yesterday too.. I miss this age when I could put a bottle in her mouth and sit here there for a while..
> View attachment 516603
> 
> 
> Now she's into EVERYTHING! Grrr...
> 
> View attachment 516604


she's beautiful. 





 this is the main guy I think of when you say Dena4life, Big Daryl, I remember when his ass had braids,, these fools would hop any body where any time.. the other guy is my old homie Big John, founder of how high hydraulics.. he's on a little vacation right now.. I've known him for about 18 years...


----------



## Met8to

Hydrohype said:


> she's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the main guy I think of when you say Dena4life, Big Daryl, I remember when his ass had braids,, these fools would hop any body where any time.. the other guy is my old homie Big John, founder of how high hydraulics.. he's on a little vacation right now.. I've known him for about 18 years...


Ya big jon is presidentof our GoodTimes socal chapter darrell is on a lil vacation too cant wait til its over with thO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

see mike we hop for real can u say inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I get it now the DENA part cool you homies doin ur thang

yup that's why and good looking out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

my boy ted


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> see mike we hop for real can u say inches


Nope but I can say sorry for the WEIGHT! lolz Everybody out there's using it, it's just these guys are fun to watch do it. ALWAYS klownin on young hogg and the rest of the lowrider videos!


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> Nope but I can say sorry for the WEIGHT! lolz Everybody out there's using it, it's just these guys are fun to watch do it. ALWAYS klownin on young hogg and the rest of the lowrider videos!


There is no weight jus placement of batteries and pumps im only 17 i seen how they do their setups at the shop its all legit they just have little secrets to their setups NO weight ALL POWER


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> There is no weight jus placement of batteries and pumps im only 17 i seen how they do their setups at the shop its all legit they just have little secrets to their setups NO weight ALL POWER


Youngin theres more than what meets the eye must've never swung real car before or built one. and if you tell me they don't put weigh in any of their cars I'mma have to laugh at you. Once you get to the big #'s 90's 100's ALL OF EM HAVE WEIGHT! Daryl's 62 got hella weight. 

BTW: I'm on the bumper with my 61 FINALLY. Was a lil harder than I thought it would be. Almost thought I might have to use weight. But it was my hoppin string too thick (was usuing damn near twine) and my batt was alot deader than I thought. Put a charge on it and things got snappy. pics after midnight when ol lady get home w/ cell phone camera.


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> Youngin theres more than what meets the eye must've never swung real car before or built one. and if you tell me they don't put weigh in any of their cars I'mma have to laugh at you. Once you get to the big #'s 90's 100's ALL OF EM HAVE WEIGHT! Daryl's 62 got hella weight.
> 
> BTW: I'm on the bumper with my 61 FINALLY. Was a lil harder than I thought it would be. Almost thought I might have to use weight. But it was my hoppin string too thick (was usuing damn near twine) and my batt was alot deader than I thought. Put a charge on it and things got snappy. pics after midnight when ol lady get home w/ cell phone camera.


I hit switches on a real before many times i had an s10 on 2pumps 6 batteries 8 switches until it was stolen ... Honestly its not led weight its legit weight meaning the placement of the batteries is what gives it a little more up more less also help from the piston pump putting out so much psi to the oil pumping through the hoses so u cant tell me its all weight when u reach those 90+ inches i may be ypung but sir i kno what im talking about!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Alright buddy whatever you say. Dem shits is weighted. yeah it takes power, but it also takes weight. and I mean more than just pumps and batteries. Ask em, they'll prolly tell you the truth. 1000lbs is hard to hide. Ask big Al .lolz he ain't shy at all. but heres the pics promised. Next comes video with detail finished pics.

59 dash.










locked up.









Bumper check!









It's in there buddy.









I'm faded faded faded my nikka I'm faded faded and I don't give a....









Young moolah baybeh! Free hand rattle can no backtape no airbrush...









Yes this lil firecracker was still up 2 in the mornin hangin tough wit daddy. Shes sleepin like a log now though!


----------



## Dre1only

Looks cool Mike I believe that's the one scream'n for the gold ones lol ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hop that sh.it mike


----------



## Lil Brandon

Mike took a lil unexpected vacation due to some messed up paper work a police dept had in there files if you get what I mean. Not sure exactly when he will be back around but I'm sure it won't be to long he's got plenty if support behind him. So until them... 


Oh ps metato. I have a whole lot of friends out west some with some heavy hitters! 110 inches plus. When you move the rear end way back like a clown car, you have to use eight to get it past the pivot point. Not a argument at all all geometry lil homie. Sometimes it's cool to sit back and learn too! Just sayin...


----------



## Dre1only

Lil Brandon said:


> Mike took a lil unexpected vacation due to some messed up paper work a police dept had in there files if you get what I mean. Not sure exactly when he will be back around but I'm sure it won't be to long he's got plenty if support behind him. So until them... Oh ps metato. I have a whole lot of friends out west some with some heavy hitters! 110 inches plus. When you move the rear end way back like a clown car, you have to use eight to get it past the pivot point. Not a argument at all all geometry lil homie. Sometimes it's cool to sit back and learn too! Just sayin...


 tell the homie Mike keep his head up,


----------



## Hydrohype

Lil Brandon said:


> Mike took a lil unexpected vacation due to some messed up paper work a police dept had in there files if you get what I mean. Not sure exactly when he will be back around but I'm sure it won't be to long he's got plenty if support behind him. So until them...
> 
> 
> Oh ps metato. I have a whole lot of friends out west some with some heavy hitters! 110 inches plus. When you move the rear end way back like a clown car, you have to use eight to get it past the pivot point. Not a argument at all all geometry lil homie. Sometimes it's cool to sit back and learn too! Just sayin...


damm that's to bad. thanks for the info Brandon..


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​
​


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> tell the homie Mike keep his head up,


Hell yeah. old ass '09 warrant got extradicted to Chicago. I was on papers in Ky in '09, so it got thrown out. My package is here of course so.. I'mma finish this car and get back to wha tI do best. Riding low and slow..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> tell the homie Mike keep his head up,


Thanks Dre!



Dre1only said:


> Looks cool Mike I believe that's the one scream'n for the gold ones lol ...


I got gold pots and pans (roadster caps) w/ chrome three prongs goin on it...



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hop that sh.it mike


I just did. Put my new Big Daddy johnson motor in it w/ the new hoppin hydros line and.... Ohhhhhh I can't wait til I can get this thing on video, ya'll gonna be pissed! I love this thing it swangs HARD! off just 7.2 volts too, most power I've ever had in a hopper it works PERFECTLY! If you hit it right most the time it comes back down too.. No statue of liberty shit real HOPPING. I know videos or go home.. Coming soon amigos comign soon...



Lil Brandon said:


> Mike took a lil unexpected vacation due to some messed up paper work a police dept had in there files if you get what I mean. Not sure exactly when he will be back around but I'm sure it won't be to long he's got plenty if support behind him. So until them...
> 
> Love my family, always got my back thanks Brandon Roll models and luxurious IV life..
> 
> 
> Oh ps metato. I have a whole lot of friends out west some with some heavy hitters! 110 inches plus. When you move the rear end way back like a clown car, you have to use eight to get it past the pivot point. Not a argument at all all geometry lil homie. Sometimes it's cool to sit back and learn too! Just sayin...


Take em to school brandon, they only know what they're being "told" lolz. Thats wha tI love bout the midwest. ****** ain't scared to say it is what it is...



Hydrohype said:


> damm that's to bad. thanks for the info Brandon..


Every dog has his day.


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks Dre!
> 
> 
> I got gold pots and pans (roadster caps) w/ chrome three prongs goin on it...
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. Put my new Big Daddy johnson motor in it w/ the new hoppin hydros line and.... Ohhhhhh I can't wait til I can get this thing on video, ya'll gonna be pissed! I love this thing it swangs HARD! off just 7.2 volts too, most power I've ever had in a hopper it works PERFECTLY! If you hit it right most the time it comes back down too.. No statue of liberty shit real HOPPING. I know videos or go home.. Coming soon amigos comign soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Take em to school brandon, they only know what they're being "told" lolz. Thats wha tI love bout the midwest. ****** ain't scared to say it is what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> Every dog has his day.


Im not being told nothing i seeen the car built right infront of my eyes at the shop completely frame up no weights just batterys and pumps!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hope you don't mean daryl's 62. thats the car in the 110's and if so you're getting hit by lightning. lolz

here my shit. on the bumper checkn 24/7.


----------



## Lowridingmike

My package from Hoppin Hydros. Some gansta whites, redwalls, etc. big daddy johnson motor, and some hoppin string...









heres the setup in place no weight all power of course..









and this is how we get shit done.









Gotta love this shit.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## Dre1only

Welcome back Homie,hope what ever you went through is do.e and over with ...


----------



## Doc.

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....................have you tried "crazy glue"... instead of using dat hot GLUE like CRAZY;;;;;;;:rimshot:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> Welcome back Homie,hope what ever you went through is do.e and over with ...


It is, I was on papers in Ky in 09 so there was no way they notified me I was subpoena'd or my p.o. would've sent me back personally. They checked $hit out and threw it out and sent me home. I knew it was a crock but the cop had a warrant, he had to do his job...



Doc. said:


> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....................have you tried "crazy glue"... instead of using dat hot GLUE like CRAZY;;;;;;;:rimshot:


Thats the whole point I was here to display. Take some pride in your work, we're still lowriding here.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike that did not even beat the 59 lol but the ls top had to get a repaint he will be ready in a day or so


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike that did not even beat the 59 lol but the ls top had to get a repaint he will be ready in a day or so


How so, it stands straight up pullin the rear wheels off the ground. It barely keeps from flipping? I can't get no higher than standing straight up/ flipping! lolz I'll post new vid with the string slack dialed in snatchin tonight. Only way you got me licked is if the 59 is longer not including the bumper kit homie. I can respect a tie. But I just finished the interior an dI'm here to tell you. Not only is my car doing the same inches as any impala standing straight up youcould ever build unless it's a limo, but it's cleaner too. Your g-body will automatically be beat, it's shorter. But enuff talk. I'm getting back to work. Seems the midwest has won yet again. Pull up when you think you're ready. Even if you stand one straight up too, it'll be a tie. lolz But mine are always cleaner amigo, so show me a clean one standing up with full interior and you'll have my touche, it gets no better than that. Sky is the limit.... til it flips over.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i had to redo my top but give me a few days mike and it over lol but you can let the 62 hop over that car you just built up to you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Seems the midwest has won yet again. Pull up when you think you're ready. Even if you stand one straight up too, it'll be a tie

ARE YOU FUCKING HIGH my car is doing over 11 lol let me see your car do over 8 lol it cant you know how i know i won you cant see you gas tank lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i had to redo my top but give me a few days mike and it over lol but you can let the 62 hop over that car you just built up to you


Srry bout the paint issues, hope all goes well, however, you might wanna bring an impala. It's a disadvantade to you having a g-body. Mine snatches the back wheels off the ground, it's all I can do to keep it from flipping (disqualification). I can't go no higher than standing straight up so... EIther stand an impala up or don't take this ass whoopin personally. Glad to see your exhaust on this one's no throwing gang signs. I was getting intimidated at first. Just got back from Chicago (gangland) lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


so you beat this?????


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Seems the midwest has won yet again. Pull up when you think you're ready. Even if you stand one straight up too, it'll be a tie
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING HIGH my car is doing over 11 lol let me see your car do over 8 lol it cant you know how i know i won you cant see you gas tank lol


We'll hop by rulers, fine by me. All I have is pd sticks in my office (millimeters) and none are tall enough to measure my car and the all go over 150 mm. so.. When I get hoem we'll see. If that monte is truely over 11 inches (which I doubt if my car isn't, mine might be over 11), then we'll have work to do on my end.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so you beat this?????


I'm fuckin dat bucket up. Plus mine got chrome, video/audio, paint, etc. So... I kicked your bucket and looked good doing it. lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i got the 62 doing a little over 12 and i know u cant see that you can never beat me sorry bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

chrome, video/audio, paint, show me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ls is doing 10 the 59 is doing 11 i hop by inches not by looks real hoppers will tell you ....you lost to the 59 for sure lol your car did go up nd get stuck lol but only did like a 7 to 9 inches not over 10 look at the angle you front end is not straight up is at 10 lol mine 12


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lowridingmike said:


>


what a joke look at your stuck car sitting on the bumper thats how i know you can never ever beat me why you think i have baskets clown cause my cars go way past yours and the bumper the only way you have a chance is to hop a g body vs a impala and you still not might not win from what i see


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

start this 64


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what a joke look at your stuck car sitting on the bumper thats how i know you can never ever beat me why you think i have baskets clown cause my cars go way past yours and the bumper the only way you have a chance is to hop a g body vs a impala and you still not might not win from what i see


Okay. one that battery was with no slack in the string off a toast 7.2 and it still snatched rear wheels off the ground, it stands straight up. And if I want it to not get stuck, all I gotta do is lower the rear, it's nothing but a thang. It hits so hard now it NEVER gets stuck. I'm having a problem keeping it from flipping over to be honest, however, I'mma continue to dial it in and add detail rather than build an ugly basket. So like I said, we'll see. And over 6 and some change inches, but thats standing STRAIGHT UP ON THE BACK WITHT HE WHEELS OFF THE GROUND. So either I call bull shit, or your back wheels are 4 inches behind your car. They're not. So I smell bullshit. It's aight brah. THe pics will tell. Everybody here had an impala they can stand staight up and measure what they really do. so.....


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> chrome, video/audio, paint, show me


Don't worry I got resin for days (audio/video), you see that paint, and the chrome is goin down as we speak. pics/video or nothing. Don't worry, on their way to you homie. I know.. Iknow... But I never speak something that I don't do or am not doing. You should know this by now son. Step ya game up.


----------



## Lowridingmike

All you see, switches and teeth.. along with them rear wheels snatchin.. lolz It be different if what we're doign here is hard or something, then theres a since or accomplishment to go w/ your pride. But you mad this KY boi is doin this $hit wit ease and makin it look good. Thats why it's galled "Ace's High" B/c I don't play games wit these jokers. lolz


----------



## Met8to

Here get broke off http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player and forsale


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> Here get broke off http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player and forsale


Clean, dats what I'm talkin bout. But mine hits almost IDENTICALLY as far as how it stanches the rear wheels off and almost flips. Looks like you got yours dailed in pretty good where it won't flip though. Good luck on the sale! Outta curiouslity, put that on the ruler, how many inches is it doing realistically. These 60's impalas are almost 7" standing straight up in the air.


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> Clean, dats what I'm talkin bout. But mine hits almost IDENTICALLY as far as how it stanches the rear wheels off and almost flips. Looks like you got yours dailed in pretty good where it won't flip though. Good luck on the sale! Outta curiouslity, put that on the ruler, how many inches is it doing realistically. These 60's impalas are almost 7" standing straight up in the air.


Standing straight up on bumper in the air its about 8 1/2 inches


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> Standing straight up on bumper in the air its about 8 1/2 inches


Damn. Front to back my whole car is bout 8 and some change. lolz Do ya'll measure from the bottom of the tires when ya'll hop?


----------



## Met8to

Yea i measure fro body is 8 1/2 inches but bottom of tire is exactly 7 inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

but bottom of tire is exactly 7 inches tell him met that how you hop by the bottom of the tires not your whole car you can never see me to you kick them wheels back


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*lets see it and lets hop*

ok


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

give it a few days


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

one day cut ready to hop


----------



## Lowridingmike

I got the video uploading onto photobucket now... You'll see what it do and what I mean by it's rabbid. I can't keep it from flippin..lolz Had to pull foil off due to error, and still gotta put some trim, steering wheel, exhaust, column, lenses,, back bumper then I think it's done ater a re-clear over everything. Time to move on to my other buildoff 64. After this vid, my appearance will be well known. Ain't nobody here doing more inches than flipping.


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> I got the video uploading onto photobucket now... You'll see what it do and what I mean by it's rabbid. I can't keep it from flippin..lolz Had to pull foil off due to error, and still gotta put some trim, steering wheel, exhaust, column, lenses,, back bumper then I think it's done ater a re-clear over everything. Time to move on to my other buildoff 64. After this vid, my appearance will be well known. Ain't nobody here doing more inches than flipping.


You flip you lose you get stuck you lose those are real street rules for any hopper lol but im not gonna lie that 61 works!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Welp I lost for now then, cause this thang doin backflips and I can't stop it. I even thought about weighting the front. Might put my 6 v hoppin hydros batt on a good charge and see it it calms it down. even at a low 7.2 v this thing is killin it.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i got the 64 with the baby lock up for you mike


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lock up on deez! (ps I haven't watched the video yet so if theres somethign wrong wit it oh well.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice video mike but that was 6 or 7 here is a 7 and a half lol mine fell it did not flip


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i got the 64 i cut today for you to if you want a preview of whats to come D4L i got brand new cars for days you not ready


----------



## Lowridingmike

ere


DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You need to look at the video again. I lowered and pushed back the rear wheels to the bumper where yours is after lookin at that green booger 59 and I REFUSE to cage my shit and make it ugly so it dont flip. Our cars are the same length which means we hit the same. standing straight up. So we go just as high as each other and yours is still gettin shat on in looks. If I put a cage on I'd be the kang round hurr legally. but fuck politics, I will not cage it to make it legit. our would hit the same but mines is cleaner. lolz get dat bobo shit outta here and build a cleaner statue next time.
> 
> nice video mike but that was 6 or 7 here is a 7 and a half lol mine fell it did not flip


----------



## Lowridingmike

ppick your bucket up off the floor and take that rollcage off the ass. put it on d's wit clean undies paint and gutz den come holla at me..


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

_You need to look at the video again. I lowered and pushed back the rear wheels to the bumper where yours is after lookin at that green booger 59 and I REFUSE to cage my shit and make it ugly so it dont flip. Our _cars_ are the same length which means we hit the same. standing straight up. So we go just as high as each other and yours is still gettin shat on in looks. If I put a cage on I'd be the kang round hurr legally. but fuck politics, I will not cage it to make it legit. our would hit the same but mines is cleaner. lolz get dat bobo shit outta here and build a cleaner statue next time._

_mike you are a real clown now and i don't even want to hop you cause i see all you do is .lie you just keep at it tell the truth plz why kick your car back and do all that if you said you beat the 59 lmao?????????????????????????the 59 is doing a little over 7 my 62 is the car you was suppose to hop doing 8inches now b4 we hop show your car on a ruler so the whole word can see you cant beat me how can you ever say you win ..when the bumper stops your cars lol my cars might not be super clean but they all hot as you can see i got the 64 with the baby lock up for you we can put all cars on a ruler and they go so so high oh yea tell e what car i ever hopped and you did not see my gas tank lol_


----------



## Lil Brandon

Met8to said:


> You flip you lose you get stuck you lose those are real street rules for any hopper lol but im not gonna lie that 61 works!


Can't compare theses cars with real street cars rules lol. I could go on for days then! I'm just sayin I been in the streets while you were in your pull ups homie! Now on another hand street rules are way diff on the west coast from the mid west. For example you all can keep that rear wheel under the back bumper. That's clown Hoppin. Why you arguin wit these kids still mike? Go back to buildin your old style. They see things diff from us. Nothing wrong with that either. Just a no win argument when both parties are on 2 diff images.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lil Brandon said:


> Can't compare theses cars with real street cars rules lol. I could go on for days then! I'm just sayin I been in the streets while you were in your pull ups homie! Now on another hand street rules are way diff on the west coast from the mid west. For example you all can keep that rear wheel under the back bumper. That's clown Hoppin. Why you arguin wit these kids still mike? Go back to buildin your old style. They see things diff from us. Nothing wrong with that either. Just a no win argument when both parties are on 2 diff images.


Just breakin a few fools off while talkin shit. I'm stuck home wit the kid and ain't got nothin better to do than serve these fools roll model style. But my work hre is done. Built a car in bout 3 days total, mad dat shit fresher than anything dude got, i had fun! It all started when I was talkin shit bout dudes buckets being buckets anywayz. The rules are post pics of gtfo. So I built something to post pics of. lolz Show dis joker this shit is easy.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Can't compare theses cars with real street cars rules lol. I could go on for days then! I'm just sayin I been in the streets while you were in your pull ups homie! Now on another hand street rules are way diff on the west coast from the mid west. For example you all can keep that rear wheel under the back bumper. That's clown Hoppin. Why you arguin wit these kids still mike? Go back to buildin your old style. They see things diff from us. Nothing wrong with that either. Just a no win argument when both parties are on 2 diff images.

you right bro i ride in la sd lv az ie real hopping and if i ever see mike in is real car i will show him how d4l real cars work better then are models i am no kid mike just likes to lie is all his car works i never said it did not it kind of clean but doing 8 inches that's what its not doing cut that weak ass mid west shit out boy this the west coast and we hop on rulers to see the winner of a hop off so your right we do have diffident rulers i can say this about mike if he would stop the lies he would get more respect for hopping and taking a lost like a man i have 5 rulers i will show you 8 inches on all 5 mike


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Built a car in bout 3 days total, mad dat shit fresher than anything dude got

more lies that car had paint on it some 1 else did thatl lol come on it takes more than 3 days for paint to dry more lies its cool mike a little under 7 inches beat 7 and a half mid west boy i tell you


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Can't compare theses cars with real street cars rules lol. I could go on for days then! I'm just sayin I been in the streets while you were in your pull ups homie! Now on another hand street rules are way diff on the west coast from the mid west. For example you all can keep that rear wheel under the back bumper. That's clown Hoppin. Why you arguin wit these kids still mike? Go back to buildin your old style. They see things diff from us. Nothing wrong with that either. Just a no win argument when both parties are on 2 diff images.
> 
> you right bro i ride in la sd lv az ie real hopping and if i ever see mike in is real car i will show him how d4l real cars work better then are models i am no kid mike just likes to lie is all his car works i never said it did not it kind of clean but doing 8 inches that's what its not doing cut that weak ass mid west shit out boy this the west coast and we hop on rulers to see the winner of a hop off so your right we do have diffident rulers i can say this about mike if he would stop the lies he would get more respect for hopping and taking a lost like a man i have 5 rulers i will show you 8 inches on all 5 mike


You do that. your car is only 8.5 inches. If you're htting 8 then so am I. I'll post picsby ruler when you do. and I gets all the respect for and from my hood homie. pull up, my lac will get served. thats the truth. this 77 hops lower than the 93 for sho you prolly would serve the 93. is what it is, I'll admit whats true, but this model shit. I came, I saw, and I conqured.You came, got called out, built another bucket, and this lil ***** got witchu. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Built a car in bout 3 days total, mad dat shit fresher than anything dude got
> 
> more lies that car had paint on it some 1 else did thatl lol come on it takes more than 3 days for paint to dry more lies its cool mike a little under 7 inches beat 7 and a half mid west boy i tell you


I lov the hate! this is great! I painted that car 100% myself one shot laquer out o the testors can and had to do it twice b/c my daughter put her hand in it when it was all red w/o the purple. thats WHY I added the purple fade. 3 days to dry, wtf?lolz this car was white styren when I started, ask lil brandon. ihe was wit me when I got it, $7 at the antique toy mall. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

anbody thats ever used one shot knows good and well that shits dry and sandable in 4-5 hours tops. that was a complement. I did so well so fast you thought I cheated. lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

anbody thats ever used one shot knows good and well that shits dry and sandable in 4-5 hours tops. that was a complement. I did so well so fast you thought I cheated. lolz

so you say ok well may be i might be wrong but my cars taking longer then that to dry and its 115 out side lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike show us your car on a ruler plz so we can stop all this talking i will open up a brand new model right now if you show me your beating mine on the ruler plz show us you keep say ing you beat me


----------



## Lowridingmike

okay I know the rules, pics or nothin. my wife will be here w/ the camera soo, she's bout off of work.


----------



## Dre1only

Lord have mercy :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Built a car in bout 3 days total, mad dat shit fresher than anything dude got --lol sorry it takes me more then 3days lol i am still not done but he looking good 


anbody thats ever used one shot knows good and well that shits dry and sandable in 4-5 hours tops. that was a complement. I did so well so fast you thought I cheated. lolz --my cars take longer but you seen mine b4 paint 

_ou need to look at the video again. I lowered and pushed back the rear wheels to the bumper where yours is after lookin at that green booger 59 and I REFUSE to cage my shit and make it ugly so it dont flip. -- and you beat me lol 

okay I know the rules, pics or nothin. my wife will be here w/ the camera soo, she's bout off of work.-- dam mike where your wife at or you kicking it back more lmao :rofl::rofl::rofl: _


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

still needs a little work but he ready to take off


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> still needs a little work but he ready to take off


I like this. 
i want to see bigger, more clearer pictures.. I think Im feeling how the bar comes out of the lower A-arm! you should cut off the old tire mounts.. I guess Im just to old, because i cant get use to the rear end being back like that.. I look at them on real cars and scratch my head in confusion.. to each is own though..


----------



## Lil Brandon

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> still needs a little work but he ready to take off


You know I've really been tryin my hardest to keep my fingers to myself, this is no way my argument but, you guys talkin alot of cash $hit! Lol I must say!! With that being said I guess I'll voice my opinion and take it how u want....


But thats got to be the ugliest thing I've ever seen in my life! Lol! Very loud! 
What a waste of a good model! And wtf is up with a roll cage?? The wheels under the bumper is bad enough. Lookin like a perfectly good model on stilts lol. I mean I'm not hatin, just saying. I hate to say it too cuz lil is already full of enough shit talkers so add me to the list! 
Wish I could photo shop right now lol it would be a pic of a clown on real tall stilts.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Ohh forgot. 

West coast boi!


----------



## LUXMAN

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> still needs a little work but he ready to take off



aww shit . comin pretty fuckin hard there buddy. i cant wait to see dis take off . . .


----------



## Lowridingmike

Here we go. 
Exhibit A. a regular amt 64 impala. only a lil over 8 inches tall.









Exhibit b mine is the same hitting bout 7" at it's peak..









Which means exhibit c, an impala is gonna serve your ls wit the rainbow tape sumthin seriou, ven if it flips!. lol clip ya wheel studs brah, your cars got toenails and shit.

love fuckin wit cha brah, you got a nice monte on the real I likes it on the low.
59 impala chrome speaker grill insert, flocked, 








Flocked screens fallin, chrome all over dat dash detailed out for ya, thinkin bout droppin some phot etch off in it..








Old school on dem bolt ons pushed to the bumper..








Clean belly, my exhaust aint bout to be throwin no gang signs.








No air*brush no back taping, no nothin but one shot laquer and a still breeze. Like a haircut, called the lowridingmike fade.








Now I gotta work on letten deez glide.








And dis sparkle..









Something for ya ls...































*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you have to go from the bottom of the front tire so i win lol the ruler never lies D4L


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lets hop that g body that will be a fair hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

going to wet him in a day or so


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you have to go from the bottom of the front tire so i win lol the ruler never lies D4L


You havn't posted your "build off car" on the ruler so how so. You haven't even put anything that applied to the contest rules int eh first place on here bya ruler. I win homie.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I think Im feeling how the bar comes out of the lower A-arm! you should cut off the old tire mounts.

yea i see what u mean in the front i use the back ones for tires but the front i will cut good looking out bro


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lets hop that g body that will be a fair hop


You could never build anythign clean enough for me to cut my monte. Thats a show car, you wouldn't know nothing bout that. $200-$300 and ain't even close.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I think Im feeling how the bar comes out of the lower A-arm! you should cut off the old tire mounts.
> 
> yea i see what u mean in the front i use the back ones for tires but the front i will cut good looking out bro


Yea, clip dem toenails!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

You haven't even put anything that applied to the contest rules int eh first place on here bya ruler. I win homie.

what rules lol only rules D4L haves is no flipping which you keep doing you might say my basket are this and that but my shit dont flip


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Yea, clip dem toenails! lol i will put the ls on the ruler for you but you need your back wheels on the ground on you next pic bro


----------



## Hydrohype

AAAhhhhight. between Dre. SB, Mike, even Met.. yall mo fo's been having me LMAO for a few day's now..yall sick fools ganna have me lookin for a throw away body.. and Im gonna come over to the retarded side and put a Hydro twist on a double radical category hopper.. so far when ever i open my fat mouth I have come with something.. so I am saying it now.. give me a couple weeks. maybe a month? and i am going to come with something retarded.. It might make you laugh like a mother fucker when you see it? but its going to end this argument over inch's once and for all.. after this, you will need a yard stick not a ruler!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

You could never build anythign clean enough for me to cut my monte. Thats a show car, you wouldn't know nothing bout that. $200-$300 and ain't even close.

come on my boy sell that shit on your car for like 8 bucks get my 62 is is shitting on that on me and its not cut


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You haven't even put anything that applied to the contest rules int eh first place on here bya ruler. I win homie.
> 
> what rules lol only rules D4L haves is no flipping which you keep doing you might say my basket are this and that but my shit dont flip


Sort term memory loss. lemme go quote em again since you've forgotten so fast. Rules of engagement are as follows.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> If you guys wanna really settle this both make a fresh new car no hangers in the back! Just use a well lifted or even stretch rear suspension glued down and hopp the front simple clean! Inches! Ill judge personay aside of the King Of Street hop off





Met8to said:


> And lowriding mike im talking about a home made ride not that weak ass hoppin hydros chassis either all made from original undies from the model kit!


Refer to page 26...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

It might make you laugh like a mother fucker when you see it? but its going to end this argument over inch's once and for all.. after this, you will need a yard stick not a ruler!

hey man it all fun and games i am just happy ppl building hoppers is all but i hate when ppl talk big and they inches are not so big lmao post whatever you want its what u want to build f what the others say it for fun lol i know i am happy as hell and lil b who are you??? do you hop models???


----------



## Lowridingmike

Met8to said:


> If you guys wanna really settle this both make a fresh new car no hangers in the back! Just use a well lifted or even stretch rear suspension glued down and hopp the front simple clean! Inches! Ill judge personay aside of the King Of Street hop off





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You could never build anythign clean enough for me to cut my monte. Thats a show car, you wouldn't know nothing bout that. $200-$300 and ain't even close.
> 
> come on my boy sell that shit on your car for like 8 bucks get my 62 is is shitting on that on me and its not cut


Bwahahahaha. you're such a kidder.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Yea, clip dem toenails! lol i will put the ls on the ruler for you but you need your back wheels on the ground on you next pic bro


Why? thats not where my car peaks. It hardly ever keeps the back wheels on the ground. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> AAAhhhhight. between Dre. SB, Mike, even Met.. yall mo fo's been having me LMAO for a few day's now..yall sick fools ganna have me lookin for a throw away body.. and Im gonna come over to the retarded side and put a Hydro twist on a double radical category hopper.. so far when ever i open my fat mouth I have come with something.. so I am saying it now.. give me a couple weeks. maybe a month? and i am going to come with something retarded.. It might make you laugh like a mother fucker when you see it? but its going to end this argument over inch's once and for all.. after this, you will need a yard stick not a ruler!


Pull up.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Why? thats not where my car peaks. It hardly ever keeps the back wheels on the ground. lolz

man you keep at it lol your car is not doing that we all watch the video lol stop it like i said see you talking about all this other shit talking about the ruler you car is on doing like a 7 with the back wheels off the ground that's sad lol we can both make a video with cars on ruler and let some one call it cause it looks like that's the only way i will get my when my LS might get your lame ass impala


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

_







Originally Posted by *Met8to* 
If you guys wanna really settle this both make a fresh new car no hangers in the back! Just use a well lifted or even stretch rear suspension glued down and hopp the front simple clean! Inches! Ill judge personay aside of the King Of Street hop off

_

_







Originally Posted by *Met8to* 
And lowriding mike im talking about a home made ride not that weak ass hoppin hydros chassis either all made from original undies from the model kit!

_

Refer to page 26...


thats met talking not me i told you to hop my 62 you said no


----------



## Hydrohype

yesss zir! Im serous,, im laughing like mother fucker and i have not even started it yet... Im thinking i need something hotter than a johnson?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yesss zir! Im serous,, im laughing like mother fucker and i have not even started it yet... Im thinking i need something hotter than a johnson? dam my boy you not coming to play what kinda car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i stay ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike if you want it let me know


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Why? thats not where my car peaks. It hardly ever keeps the back wheels on the ground. lolz
> 
> man you keep at it lol your car is not doing that we all watch the video lol stop it like i said see you talking about all this other shit talking about the ruler you car is on doing like a 7 with the back wheels off the ground that's sad lol we can both make a video with cars on ruler and let some one call it cause it looks like that's the only way i will get my when my LS might get your lame ass impala


Haters gon hate. my car flips which means it hits PAST standing straight up.

I think you mad, I told you I wouldn't hop that bucket of a 62 and it's back wheels are where mine are. Your ls is considered served. It's aight though, women lie, men lie, numbers don't lie. Your impalas are only 8 inches maxing at 7 inches unless the wheels are past the back bumper. That's not my style, so in that case I'm only hopping my clean car against clean cars that look good. An you mad! lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Met8to*
> If you guys wanna really settle this both make a fresh new car no hangers in the back! Just use a well lifted or even stretch rear suspension glued down and hopp the front simple clean! Inches! Ill judge personay aside of the King Of Street hop off
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Met8to*
> And lowriding mike im talking about a home made ride not that weak ass hoppin hydros chassis either all made from original undies from the model kit!
> 
> _
> 
> Refer to page 26...
> 
> 
> thats met talking not me i told you to hop my 62 you said no


You submitted to it.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i stay ready


Please don't waste any more perfectly good models.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike if you want it let me know


Please don't do it. That 62 deserves WAY better man, you're making people cry like hotrodders at a lowrider hop competition.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike i broke you off already go build something new clown lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the 77 about 90% done


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

baby lock up to make it fair lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike your a hater lamo and you no and i no you can never beat me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you talking about the 49er 62 lol i would break you off again but we all know all you going to do is lie about it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

85% done but i might still make a video D4L


----------



## Hydrohype

SB. your shit is lookin tighter and tighter man,, you masked of that interior pretty good.,.and i like the color of the 70's monte.
that's what you call baby lock up? damm.. im not mad at you youngsta! me I am still wondering what i am going to do? I ran my fat mouth again last night. and said i was going to come with something retarded.. i got a secret Rolex that is 9 inch's long but i just dont know if i can see it with a rear axle that starts in the back under the gas tank.. lol i said I would never do that shit.. lol 
fuck it..it's only 45 year old plastic,,get ready homies...


----------



## Dre1only

Yeah SB your cars are look'n good homie and the MC looks str8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Okie dokie witcha fraken-hoppers. at least the deuce has somewhat clean interior. Hmm, I got a77 I was gonna do inco gold as well. Pics don't lie, you didn't beat me w the car you built to hop against me when I called you out. You can't beat me w/ anythign that doesn't have a basket period. but I'll see you at the super show. Hope you lace dem herb deeks yuou talkin bout up tight, b/c they didn't stop makin em when they mad eyours.. just needs some barrels and it's on..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> Yeah SB your cars are look'n good homie and the MC looks str8 :thumbsup:


 TY This is the 64 i was telling you about it was cool to i hit it with the wrong clear coat lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> SB. your shit is lookin tighter and tighter man,, you masked of that interior pretty good.,.and i like the color of the 70's monte.
> that's what you call baby lock up? damm.. im not mad at you youngsta! me I am still wondering what i am going to do? I ran my fat mouth again last night. and said i was going to come with something retarded.. i got a secret Rolex that is 9 inch's long but i just dont know if i can see it with a rear axle that starts in the back under the gas tank.. lol i said I would never do that shit.. lol
> fuck it..it's only 45 year old plastic,,get ready homies...


its all fun and games ...........i got a secret Rolex that is 9 inch's long but i just dont know if i can see it with a rear axle that starts in the back under the gas tank.. lol i said I would never do that shit.. lol 

your shit is lookin tighter and tighter man, with a baby lock stuff don't pop off as much so i can but more pieces on them lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

_that's what you call baby lock up? lol working on 4cars all have baby lock ups i took the 62 down a little the 64 is doing the most but i need to repaint it __this is the 61 she ready to play just need to wet it _


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike you cant beat me let it go


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> TY This is the 64 i was telling you about it was cool to i hit it with the wrong clear coat lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Damn I love yellow 64s.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> _that's what you call baby lock up? lol working on 4cars all have baby lock ups i took the 62 down a little the 64 is doing the most but i need to repaint it __this is the 61 she ready to play just need to wet it _


I see chroem undies. So is this one gonna look like something or what? You can keep the piece on swangin, justuse loctie gel super glue. Or super glue brand gel. you can set w/e you're glue dead nutz and it'll stay and get a good bind, doesn't fog as bad as the liquid stuff, and is pretty stong. Every very slight blue moon I may loose a wiper or door handle but since switching to the name brand gels, only thign to break lately is I DID have that flip down t.v. fall off Ace's high's headliner once while hopping. but it was b/c I painted it then glued to the paint. You have to have a clean surface to glue to in order for ca glue to work or else it'll fall off an take the paint with it..


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike you cant beat me let it go


I shat on your monte like a falcon on a statue.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

u flip master lol flip and you lose everybody knows that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i will hop anybody for fun but if we hopping for the crown then we have to put cars on a ruler and thats that my boy


----------



## Lowridingmike

Actually I have a confession to make. SInce I put a bumper on my car not only does it not flip or get stuck... It doesn't hit as high (standing straight up) like it used to. It actually has an angle to it now bu tI don't care, it's working like it should and still killin your monte. If you wanna build soemthign else to compete against it thats hop rule legal gimme a shout. Till then, keep ya frankenstein hoppers on the shelf.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Actually I have a confession to make. SInce I put a bumper on my car not only does it not flip or get stuck... It doesn't hit as high (standing straight up) like it used to. It actually has an angle to it now

lol and look at my cars they stand at 12.30 lol plus if your bumper is stopping your car you must have kick it back down now show us all how many inches you doing plz you said you beat me right show us all


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*going to wet her soon*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*60 doing inches*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*1 of the baby lock up cars*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*64 need a better view*


----------



## Dre1only

Keep hop'n homie, foil that Monte up, my 66 will be in the super show :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>



they doin high inches for sure... but honestly ugly as fuck! wheels under the bumper looks horrible. i like the monte better with the "baby lock up"


----------



## rollindeep408

PINK86REGAL said:


> they doin high inches for sure... but honestly ugly as fuck! wheels under the bumper looks horrible. i like the monte better with the "baby lock up"



Just like real life I'd rather see a clean as fuck normal lock up ride with bumpers doing mid 30s to 40s than bumper less junk doing 90s


----------



## Hydrohype

rollindeep408 said:


> Just like real life I'd rather see a clean as fuck normal lock up ride with bumpers doing mid 30s to 40s than bumper less junk doing 90s






Damm now you and Pink speak up after i already started working on the ass end of my first cricket hopper!~


----------



## Hydrohype

DOES THIS CAR LOOK LIKE IT WOULD TURN DOWN A HOP?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

they doin high inches for sure... but honestly ugly as fuck! wheels under the bumper looks horrible. i like the monte better with the "baby lock up"

thats cool long as you see the inches is all i care about its all fun and games to me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 533573
> View attachment 533574
> 
> DOES THIS CAR LOOK LIKE IT WOULD TURN DOWN A HOP?




no but looks like you are gong to be doing lots of inches with that lock up you might be the king for real with that one lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> Keep hop'n homie, foil that Monte up, my 66 will be in the super show :nicoderm:


i want to show you the 64 i was telling you about but cant stop playing madden


----------



## Dre1only

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lil Brandon

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 533573
> View attachment 533574
> 
> 
> DOES THIS CAR LOOK LIKE IT WOULD TURN DOWN A HOP?


Damn that was a nice cadillac. If you was gonna do that to it u should have given to me I would have taken it lol.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lil Brandon said:


> Damn that was a nice cadillac. If you was gonna do that to it u should have given to me I would have taken it lol.



ha ha ha ha .. what do ya mean? WAS A NICE CADILLAC? it still is nice. and its going to be even nicer when its completed..

I needed a soldier for the next battle.. and I looked at her with her cracked windshield and broken post. and she stepped up and volunteered. It's not everyday you see a 60's lac. and you sure dont see em as a hopper ... I gotta get some G-bodys (monte's and regals) on my hoppin team and a vert 68, and 74 glasshouse..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

back in the lab


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*baby lock up working*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*this is the 64 dre i have to do it over its still ready for a hop*


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


 ok homie I see ya still do'n your thang I hope that other thang works for you I know it'll look real good cause yo shit be get'n up there  ...


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha .. what do ya mean? WAS A NICE CADILLAC? it still is nice. and its going to be even nicer when its completed..
> 
> I needed a soldier for the next battle.. and I looked at her with her cracked windshield and broken post. and she stepped up and volunteered. It's not everyday you see a 60's lac. and you sure dont see em as a hopper ... I gotta get some G-bodys (monte's and regals) on my hoppin team and a vert 68, and 74 glasshouse..


 I heard that shit trust me I had 1 back in the days front & back " UNTOUCHABLE " ON STRAIGHT AXLES, THAT AND A 66 T- BIRD !!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> ok homie I see ya still do'n your thang I hope that other thang works for you I know it'll look real good cause yo shit be get'n up there  ...


ty dre she got a new look now will post some pics soon


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ty dre she got a new look now will post some pics soon


 I'll be back to see whats up :nicoderm: ... :drama: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the b4 pic


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 543300
> the b4 pic


 so thats why you called Met8to out :roflmao: ... I used elmers paint pen for the red walls & white walls ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yea was going to show him a little something something D4L style he dry now i will post pic today


----------



## Dre1only

My computer stop posting back on the phone smfh lol


----------



## Dre1only

I'm gonna hop this bitch in a video nose only the gold belongs to my my future ragg top :yes: ...


----------



## Hydrohype

you know I like them big chevy's Dre! 

S.B i got to say, those nose of you cars always jumps quick and responsive, slams the bumpers and then returns... If I do get that kind of height? it tends to stay on the bumper and and not give me that return I want.. first my nose seams week, then it finally hits the bumper and then wants to stay, it gets a little frustrating.. any way that duce is working,, but i still like the Monte carlo with the regular rear end.. and what ever happened to the clean and detailed parts you were gonna use?


----------



## machio

I see u keep stepping your game up D4life,I remember when peeps were tryin to clown on your style,next thing u know,other cats busting out the cricket hoppers.nice work.


----------



## darkside customs

machio said:


> I see u keep stepping your game up D4life,I remember when peeps were tryin to clown on your style,next thing u know,other cats busting out the cricket hoppers.nice work.


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

machio said:


> I see u keep stepping your game up D4life,I remember when peeps were tryin to clown on your style,next thing u know,other cats busting out the cricket hoppers.nice work.


Cricket hoppers for inches. Definatley not for style.. lolz His style is Horrid. His drive to stay the highest is immaculate. lolz :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> you know I like them big chevy's Dre!
> 
> S.B i got to say, those nose of you cars always jumps quick and responsive, slams the bumpers and then returns... If I do get that kind of height? it tends to stay on the bumper and and not give me that return I want.. first my nose seams week, then it finally hits the bumper and then wants to stay, it gets a little frustrating.. any way that duce is working,, but i still like the Monte carlo with the regular rear end.. and what ever happened to the clean and detailed parts you were gonna use?


It takes power, w/ power it'll hit hard and come down hard. I'm tellin you, the big daddy johnson motor from hoppin hydros+ round 9 V = All th epower you'll need to stand up w/ rear motor, full interior, all parts/mouldings/bumpers, it'll carry all that weight to the top w/ ease.. These guys also use HELLA volts. A lil slack in the string is definatly helpful, however too much will have your car not dumping when it comes down.. Good luck!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 543568
> I'm gonna hop this bitch in a video nose only the gold belongs to my my future ragg top :yes: ...


i see you looking good bro i have a few i will show you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

machio said:


> I see u keep stepping your game up D4life,I remember when peeps were tryin to clown on your style,next thing u know,other cats busting out the cricket hoppers.nice work.


lol yes sir its about inches at the end of the day and its all fun and games if we all build with servos how could we have a king lmao cant wait to see your car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lowridingmike said:


> Cricket hoppers for inches. Definatley not for style.. lolz His style is Horrid. His drive to stay the highest is immaculate. lolz :thumbsup:



lol you know you love my style stop it mike and pull out a car so D4L can you know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

my 70 mike kick back doing inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

worked on my 59 a little


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

king met this one was just for you lol


----------



## Hydrohype

626 staying busy over there!.. thats right..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


 You've been busy, I'm dig'n the line up homie ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes sir got to many cars in the shop i need to fix 1 then move on but i just cant stop hopping mike you see that 70 that's not for play doing more than all your cars will ever do lmao


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> 626 staying busy over there!.. thats right..


did you see the ls haven't been working on in a life time but i might fix it up this week i need to get the 61 ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> You've been busy, I'm dig'n the line up homie ...


yes sir put that madden down for a day and got in the lab i need to see some hopping did you see the 64 i call it purple haze


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


 DAM HOMIE THATS WE GONNA CALL YOU THE MAD HOPPER ...



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


 WHERE YOU AT MET PULL UP ...



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


 TALK'N BOUT INCHES THAT ONE IS BOUT TO HIT THE WHOLE FOOT, CALL THAT BITCH " WHO WANT IT " MUTHA FUCKA THAT BITCH GETS UP :h5: ...


----------



## Hydrohype

OKAY SB. We got to talk, 

First off, Is somebody doing some of your work for you? LIKE PAINT'S OR MINOR ASSEMBLY? because the cars get cleaner for a minute 

but then they seam to go back to lookin like you did not want to finish them? HEY BRAH DONT TRIP, I GET PAINTS AND INTERIOR 

DETAIL ALL THE TIME FROM DIFFERENT PEOPLE, AND I WILL NEVER DO MY OWN BMF TO SAVE MY MOMMA! BUT FOR THAT REASON 

IT MAKES ME A GOOD JUDGE ON WHAT MAKES A CLEAN CAR! YOU KNOW i AM NOT A BIG FAN OF CARS WITH CRICKET AXLE'S! BUT 

i SEE THAT IT DOES HAVE A PLACE IN THE WORLD OF HOPPING, (I HATE THEM MORE ON REAL CARS THAN I DO ON MODELS) 

YOUR SHIT HAS COME A LONG WAY SINCE THE FIRST TIME i SEEN A D4L MODEL. AND YOU GOT MY RESPECT AND OTHER MOTHER 

FUCKERS ATTENTION... SO LET ME TELL YOU A FEW THINGS ABOUT YOUR CARS? 

FIRST OFF, YOUR VIDEOS ARE TO SHORT. THEY TEASE THE FUCK OUT OF ME, SLOW THE HELL DOWN b-DOG, AND LET THE CAMERA 

GIVE US SOME NICE CLOSE UPS OF ALL THOSE WHIPS.. AND DONT JUST END THE VIDEO AFTER 2 OR 3 LICKS...IT'S FRUSTRATING AS HELL LOL

SECOND OFF, YOU OR YOUR BROTHER OR BIG HOMIE SHOULD FINISH THOSE CARS..(.BEFORE YOU START BANGING ON 3 MORE)

A NICE PAINT WILL LOOK 100 TIMES BETTER, WITH SOME BMF ON IT, AND AT LEAST THE FRONT WINDSHIELD GLUED IN THEM. WITH THE GRILL AND

HEAD LIGHTS...(IT'S ANOTHER STORY IF THE WINDSHIELD FLY'S OUT WHILE YOUR HOPPING)THAT MIGHT LOOK KIND OF DOPE WHEN IT HAS BEEN HOPPING IN SLOW MOTION!



I SUCK AT INTERIOR DETAIL, BUT YOU GOT TO PUT THE DASH BOARD AND THE STEERING WHEEL IN THE CAR HOMIE! I DONT WANT TO SEE YOU

CHEAT YOURSELF LIKE THAT, THE CARS ARE TOO NICE..

AND ONCE YOU HAVE A COMPLETE INTERIOR CAGE, WITH WINDOWS GLUED INTO PLACE? YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND GLUE THE 

INTERIOR TO THE BODY. AND ONCE THE INTERIOR IS GLUED TO THE BODY? YOU CAN DRILL 2 LITTLE HOLES IN THE FRAME SO YOU 

CAN SCREW THE FRAME TO THE BOTTOM OF THE INTERIOR CAGE, AND THUS GET RID OF THOSE RUBBER BANDS THAT YOU USE TO 

HOLD THE FRAME IN PLACE....AND WHEN YOU NEED TO MAKE ADJUSTMENTS OR REPAIRS? YOU JUST TAKE IT OFF WITH YOUR 

SCREWDRIVER AND DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO.. THEN PUT EVERYTHING BACK WHEN YOUR DONE..

THE HANGERS THAT YOU USE FOR WILLY BARS? WOULD LOOK A LITTLE BETTER IF YOU GOT SOME PLIERS AND STRAIGHTENED

THEM OUT SO THEY WOULD BE A LITTLE MORE EVEN.. 

DUDE, WHEN I AM ON THIS SITE? I HIT YOUR THREAD MORE THAN I HIT THE BIG DOG'S AND OG BUIDERS. BECAUSE ALOT OF GUYS 

ARE SO GOOD? i AM ALMOST BURNED OUT ON ALL THERE SKILL, CANDY PAINTS AND DETAIL. THEY ARE ON LEVEL'S THAT I COULD 

NEVER RELATE TO.. SO i SOMETIMES DONT EVEN LOOK AT THERE SHIT ANYMORE! I KNOW i WILL SEE THEM LATER ON FACEBOOK OR IN 

MAGAZINE'S OR A YOUTUBE SHOW VIDEO OR SOMETHING.. I AM NOT THE ONLY PERSON TO REALIZE? THAT SOMETIMES THE NEW

BLOOD IS MORE INTERESTING THAN THE OG'S! (WELL BROTHA, THAT'S MY 2 CENTS):thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

First off, Is somebody doing some of your work for you? LIKE PAINT'S OR MINOR ASSEMBLY? nope its only one worker at my shop and that's me lol i have cashed out for a few cars then cut them but for the most part i do all my work just never finish them that why the seats are never glued in and you see the rubber bands after i stop with the lazy shit i can get one all the way done just love hopping 

YOUR SHIT HAS COME A LONG WAY SINCE THE FIRST TIME i SEEN A D4L MODEL. AND YOU GOT MY RESPECT AND OTHER MOTHER 

FUCKERS ATTENTION

ty bro they see them inches lmao where king met at lllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllll come get broke off met with that big mouth you got 

FIRST OFF, YOUR VIDEOS ARE TO SHORT. THEY TEASE THE FUCK OUT OF ME, SLOW THE HELL DOWN b-DOG, AND LET THE CAMERA 

GIVE US SOME NICE CLOSE UPS OF ALL THOSE WHIPS.. AND DONT JUST END THE VIDEO AFTER 2 OR 3 LICKS...IT'S FRUSTRATING AS HELL LOL my bad just got the video making so they should be longer now need a cam man or lady 

SECOND OFF, YOU OR YOUR BROTHER OR BIG HOMIE SHOULD FINISH THOSE CARS..(.BEFORE YOU START BANGING ON 3 MORE) thats whats wrong now i just cant help my self i might be working on a car but after paint a little bmf and a hop or two its time to move on lol you see my ls still needs bmf from 3weeks back to much madden and weed oh yea and need cars coming out 

I SUCK AT INTERIOR DETAIL, BUT YOU GOT TO PUT THE DASH BOARD AND THE STEERING WHEEL IN THE CAR HOMIE! I DONT WANT TO SEE YOU

CHEAT YOURSELF LIKE THAT, THE CARS ARE TOO NICE.. some of the dash boards or wheels might not be done might need that other paint on them thats why i say they not done just test hops 

THE HANGERS THAT YOU USE FOR WILLY BARS? WOULD LOOK A LITTLE BETTER IF YOU GOT SOME PLIERS AND STRAIGHTENED

THEM OUT SO THEY WOULD BE A LITTLE MORE EVEN.. not made to look even my boy made to make the car stop at highest point and they working 

WHEN I AM ON THIS SITE? I HIT YOUR THREAD MORE THAN I HIT THE BIG DOG'S AND OG BUIDERS. BECAUSE ALOT OF GUYS 

ARE SO GOOD? i AM ALMOST BURNED OUT ON ALL THERE SKILL, CANDY PAINTS AND DETAIL. THEY ARE ON LEVEL'S THAT I COULD 

NEVER RELATE TO.. SO i SOMETIMES DONT EVEN LOOK AT THERE SHIT ANYMORE! I KNOW i WILL SEE THEM LATER ON FACEBOOK OR IN 

MAGAZINE'S OR A YOUTUBE SHOW VIDEO OR SOMETHING.. I AM NOT THE ONLY PERSON TO REALIZE? THAT SOMETIMES THE NEW

BLOOD IS MORE INTERESTING THAN THE OG'S! (WELL BROTHA, THAT'S MY 2 CENTS):thumbsup:

you right some ppl on here are like wow how did you do that super clean and they are the man for clean cars they know who they are and just like them i am the man for them inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*61 about to get wet*

61


----------



## Lowridingmike

You'll never know what hit you. Bwahahahaha... I'll keep you posted. I do like the color on that 70 and the roof. Thats nice. BUt we gotta teach you waht velcro is man the rubber bands gotta quit it! lolz My impy served the monte you built from what I can see... See you at the supershow.. Hint. It's a 60's model, one you can't just go out and buy, and it's fresh.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just one of your problems... And its not even done! lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lowridingmike said:


> You'll never know what hit you. Bwahahahaha... I'll keep you posted. I do like the color on that 70 and the roof. Thats nice. BUt we gotta teach you waht velcro is man the rubber bands gotta quit it! lolz My impy served the monte you built from what I can see... See you at the supershow.. Hint. It's a 60's model, one you can't just go out and buy, and it's fresh.


you did a flip a then a flip again how you beat me lol rubber bands are cause they still need more work done to them but i see you have respect for them inches now tell me you want that and i will build a 60 to you know D4L for life boy and i got a 60 wag u cant buy them at the hobby store hand made you need it with my 60 wag its band new just got cashed out for a 62 if you need a hop let me know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


that been done mike


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you did a flip a then a flip again how you beat me lol rubber bands are cause they still need more work done to them but i see you have respect for them inches now tell me you want that and i will build a 60 to you know D4L for life boy and i got a 60 wag u cant buy them at the hobby store hand made you need it with my 60 wag its band new just got cashed out for a 62 if you need a hop let me know


Wagon vs wagon lets do it then. I'm not putting no basket on mine so if you do you autumatically win in your book. And my 61 don't flip no mo son after I put bumpers on it and made a few adjustments. King of the Streets in the midwest right here somebody come tell me different its Roll Models bish and we sum country boys that be runnin shit. Remember, quality and realisitic or I'm not hoppin you so don't play no games, gimme ya best shot den. IF we both just stand em up its a draw and comes down to who's is the cleanest doing th enumbers.. You don't want it for real, you want dat mickey mouse cage shit, not that real street shit. And when you get bored, try the ass switch. We can dance too!


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> that been done mike


^^^^^ One ugly bucket. I wouldn't hop you with that. Too ragedy. I'll send you a trunk free, pm the addy.


----------



## Lowridingmike

I can send the back bumper too. you'r eon your own on dem etch-a-sketch whitewalls.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

just got this


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> just got this


I just came from the store too.. lolz If you got a michael round you, use this!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lowridingmike said:


> I just came from the store too.. lolz If you got a michael round you, use this!!!


nice all i had was the 40%off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

One ugly bucket. I wouldn't hop you with that. Too ragedy. I'll send you a trunk free, pm the addy. your a joke your car is not cleaner then this you fucking fool :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> One ugly bucket. I wouldn't hop you with that. Too ragedy. I'll send you a trunk free, pm the addy. your a joke your car is not cleaner then this you fucking fool :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I was dead serio. Paint I call it even, you have no foil, just box chrome, mine is now foiled,mine is got a fade, your guts are sketchy like a kid did em, Mine arent and they're flocked as well, and lets see the belly, you don't wanna do dat homie. I'll show you every inch of the 61.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lets play how you want it you talking to the king


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

we can do all that and put them on a ruler i win all the way around D4L u see that 18v u cant see that hand in front of my face like john cena


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> we can do all that and put them on a ruler i win all the way around D4L u see that 18v u cant see that hand in front of my face like john cena


I got a wagon. Lets do it. Remember, clean and no cages. Don't be mad I wouldn't hop against that bucket ya got there with tha edward scissorhands in the back witht he rubber bands and no trunk. lolz And you're right. I was talkin to the king soon as I seen this topic and said to myself, "this guy can't be serio.."


----------



## Lowridingmike

I bet ain't a shirt in your wardrobe hung all the hangers you be molestin these cars wit. Starch or press *****? Starch! lolz


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> I bet ain't a shirt in your wardrobe hung all the hangers you be molestin these cars wit. Starch or press *****? Starch! lolz




Mike you is a mothha fuckin fool.this ni##a said; aint no shirts hung up around your house....lmao... SB homie,, what are we gonna do with you? i give you credit for reading all that shit 
I wrote, and you replied to everything except for the rubber bands.,., Dog take five extra minutes and secure that frame in there with some screw's ... it will give you that much more bragging rights against mike!

I bet if I told this fool it would give him more inch's if he lost the rubber bands? it would be a done dah dah! 

that 60 is clean.. but damm..finish something.... i want to see the ls and the other monte..


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> Mike you is a mothha fuckin fool.this ni##a said; aint no shirts hung up around your house....lmao... SB homie,, what are we gonna do with you? i give you credit for reading all that shit
> I wrote, and you replied to everything except for the rubber bands.,., Dog take five extra minutes and secure that frame in there with some screw's ... it will give you that much more bragging rights against mike!
> 
> I bet if I told this fool it would give him more inch's if he lost the rubber bands? it would be a done dah dah!
> 
> that 60 is clean.. but damm..finish something.... i want to see the ls and the other monte..


 X2, SB you know, you got to show them somethen :ninja: chop that shit up use some plastic you can get the supplies from the hobby shop,I know you got the potential to build a clean ride so make one and shut this shit down !!! :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> X2, SB you know, you got to show them somethen :ninja: chop that shit up use some plastic you can get the supplies from the hobby shop,I know you got the potential to build a clean ride so make one and shut this shit down !!! :sprint: :sprint:


What these guys said.. ^^^


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

and you replied to everything except for the rubber bands.,., Dog take five extra minutes and secure that frame in there with some screw's

i was doing that back in 5th grade i know how but you must have over read i said most of my guts are not done yet that's why i don't glue them in and every knows if you see the rubber bands you will see big big inches not like king met 1 or 2 inches cars mike also hats of to dre and big mark and a few others but met8 i need that and mike i beat you but if you want some more let me know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

X2, SB you know, you got to show them somethen :ninja: chop that shit up use some plastic you can get the supplies from the hobby shop,I know you got the potential to build a clean ride so make one and shut this shit down !!! 

takes to long my boy a whole 2week or 3 on one car is way to much time for me i cut them in like 45 mins i can play with a hot car all day with no paint but can they play with a clean car all day no the parts going to start popping off doing all them inches i do but if you like met8 or mike then you cool cause we all know your cars don't go that high


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> X2, SB you know, you got to show them somethen :ninja: chop that shit up use some plastic you can get the supplies from the hobby shop,I know you got the potential to build a clean ride so make one and shut this shit down !!!
> 
> takes to long my boy a whole 2week or 3 on one car is way to much time for me i cut them in like 45 mins i can play with a hot car all day with no paint but can they play with a clean car all day no the parts going to start popping off doing all them inches i do but if you like met8 or mike then you cool cause we all know your cars don't go that high


Thats the whole point in quality. you may hit half in inch to an inch higher than me with those robot wars cars witht eh cages, and my shit don't pop off when I hop. I build with quality, So does met. and if you ever watch met's 2 door new impala hop, it hops just as high as mine and we both have cars that stand up, pick the back wheels off the ground.. Don't hate, participate. And no sir. I served your monte you built for tha thop. Post it on the stick showin you beat me then b/c I got pics of mine on the stick and you know that monte got served... take that ugly ass rainbow tape off while you at it, use it to hold your car togehter.. And you must've missed the VELCRO part huh? Gonna make some bs excuse to why your cars a re buckets (my guts aren't done.." lolz.. You should seen me when I read that shit I was like...










Whenever you ready, clean non-caged vs. clean non caged, you can't beat me or met in the real hop game.. If hopping empty shells on coat hangers is being king, call me the jester.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Lowridingmike said:


> Thats the whole point in quality. you may hit half in inch to an inch higher than me with those robot wars cars witht eh cages, and my shit don't pop off when I hop. I build with quality, So does met. and if you ever watch met's 2 door new impala hop, it hops just as high as mine and we both have cars that stand up, pick the back wheels off the ground.. Don't hate, participate. And no sir. I served your monte you built for tha thop. Post it on the stick showin you beat me then b/c I got pics of mine on the stick and you know that monte got served... take that ugly ass rainbow tape off while you at it, use it to hold your car togehter.. And you must've missed the VELCRO part huh? Gonna make some bs excuse to why your cars a re buckets (my guts aren't done.." lolz.. You should seen me when I read that shit I was like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you ready, clean non-caged vs. clean non caged, you can't beat me or met in the real hop game.. If hopping empty shells on coat hangers is being king, call me the jester.


----------



## Hydrohype

OKAY I DONT GET IT? if you bang a car up for a whole week. and then get another car to bang up? why not got back and finish the first car? so you have a clean piece to look at in your display case.. then when your done flippin up the new car? and you want to bang something else? go ahead and finish up the second car... somebody commented about getting my back windows because sooner or later i am going to have a shit load of back windows because of the way I like to do my hoppers now..

On that same note, You must have whole fucking treasure chest of all kind of unused parts,,,grill's windshields, skirts, body's, seats ect..

what are we gonna do with you man? Are you still in the Dena? Get me a pass from all the baby G's out there and i will come 

check you out when i finish my 67 cadi.. and we can video tape a hop..and maybe i can talk you into finishing something? 

I use to dip some of my lo lo's out there and lay my shit at Roscoe's while I fucked up some chicken..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>



make all the jokes you want but you cant fuck with me on that hopping and go to a low rider show and see if you win in the hop pit by how clean you are or by your inches ...........and oh that's only one more inch than you and met right


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

go ahead and finish up the second car... somebody commented about getting my back windows because sooner or later i am going to have a shit load of back windows because of the way I like to do my hoppers now..

lol don't you find it funny how you have your own style with no back window and your cars do more than mikes and mets lol more inches is the game that's why you are king right and that's fine with me not cause of your paint or bmf lol but u like what u like mike likes what he like and the same for me one day i might get around to finishing them look how long it took some for paint but you see nobody pulls up to hop cause they all know


----------



## Tonioseven

Lowridingmike said:


> I got a wagon. Lets do it. Remember, clean and no cages. Don't be mad I wouldn't hop against _*that bucket ya got there with tha edward scissorhands in the back witht he rubber bands and no trunk.*_ lolz And you're right. I was talkin to the king soon as I seen this topic and said to myself, "this guy can't be serio.."





Lowridingmike said:


> _*I bet ain't a shirt in your wardrobe hung all the hangers you be molestin these cars wit.*_ Starch or press *****? Starch! lolz


*I don't mean any disrespect to anybody but that shit is funny as HELL!!!

*



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> make all the jokes you want but you cant fuck with me on that hopping and go to a low rider show and see if you win in the hop pit by how clean you are or by your inches ...........and oh that's only one more inch than you and met right


SEE THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT? THAT VIDEO WAS 80 PERCENT BETTER THAN ALL THE OTHER VIDEOS.. THAT SLOW MOTION IS THE MOTHER FUCKIN BUSINESS.. I LOVE THAT SHIT.. AND YEA THAT HALF BUILT 70 IS REALLY DOING SOME HEIGHT! GOOD JOB SB! YOU KNOW YOU GOT RESPECT FROM US.? BUT YOU STILL A SICK INDIVIDUAL HA HA HA KEEP IN IT REAL..


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> make all the jokes you want but you cant fuck with me on that hopping and go to a low rider show and see if you win in the hop pit by how clean you are or by your inches ...........and oh that's only one more inch than you and met right


the 2nd to the last hit the whole car came off the ground, I still say make 1 clean as a bitch car show material you ain't got nothin but time give yourself a dead line build and come out swang'n :nicoderm: ...


----------



## darkside customs

Rubber bands and coat hangers :roflmao:


----------



## Met8to

my cars can go as high as yours all i got to do is stratch the rear out so dont tempt me cuz no shit talk ill break you off in you own game dawg its nothing plain point


----------



## MAZDAT

I never seen a real car(1:1) hopper with the rear axle right under the bumper, I think scale hoppers should be built just like the 1:1's to make it more realistic looking. Just my .02


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> I never seen a real car(1:1) hopper with the rear axle right under the bumper, I think scale hoppers should be built just like the 1:1's to make it more realistic looking. Just my .02


Yea Maz, many fool's are doing there 1/1's with super long trailing arm's so rear end is back to the gas tank almost to the bumper, and the car's dont lay for shit. they have one purpose one purpose only! trying to get air.. Yea I am not a big fan at all of the look, 
but fuck it. unless I hit the lottery? the model table is the closest I will ever come to a hoppin pit... real car's in a hoppin circle totally dont interest me at all anymore... when I was at the Good Times show, with Met and Young Hogg, I left before they started the official hop...


----------



## MAZDAT

Hydrohype said:


> Yea Maz, many fool's are doing there 1/1's with super long trailing arm's so rear end is back to the gas tank almost to the bumper, and the car's dont lay for shit. they have one purpose one purpose only! trying to get air.. Yea I am not a big fan at all of the look,
> but fuck it. unless I hit the lottery? the model table is the closest I will ever come to a hoppin pit... real car's in a hoppin circle totally dont interest me at all anymore... when I was at the Good Times show, with Met and Young Hogg, I left before they started the official hop...



Nothing like the conventional hoppers, ass all the way up and hitting back bumper

http://youtu.be/lrOq5QsJTbQ


Or Jevries hopper....awesome! and realistic

[url]http://youtu.be/EJokaWo4GG8
[/URL]


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm just old school, that's all


----------



## Hydrohype

coming soon!


----------



## KingSw1$h

Hydrohype said:


> OKAY I DONT GET IT? if you bang a car up for a whole week. and then get another car to bang up? why not got back and finish the first car? so you have a clean piece to look at in your display case.. then when your done flippin up the new car? and you want to bang something else? go ahead and finish up the second car... somebody commented about getting my back windows because sooner or later i am going to have a shit load of back windows because of the way I like to do my hoppers now..
> 
> On that same note, You must have whole fucking treasure chest of all kind of unused parts,,,grill's windshields, skirts, body's, seats ect..
> 
> what are we gonna do with you man? Are you still in the Dena? * Get me a pass from all the baby G's out there and i will come
> 
> check you out when i finish my 67 cadi*.. and we can video tape a hop..and maybe i can talk you into finishing something?
> 
> I use to dip some of my lo lo's out there and lay my shit at Roscoe's while I fucked up some chicken..


Hydro, I absolutely love reading your posts. You've had me laughing so hard I was cryin. LMFAO.


----------



## Hydrohype

KingSw1$h said:


> Hydro, I absolutely love reading your posts. You've had me laughing so hard I was cryin. LMFAO.





ha ha ha you should not incurage me? I will only get worse lol ..But I asked the homie SB to get me a pass? because there is some Gang affiliations in many people's neighborhoods,, and some time a little diplomacy in advance can help keep the peace and help people have a good time!


----------



## KingSw1$h

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha you should not incurage me? I will only get worse lol ..But I asked the homie SB to get me a pass? because there is some Gang affiliations in many people's neighborhoods,, and some time a little diplomacy in advance can help keep the peace and help people have a good time!


I just found it amusing because I have family in Dena. And this is not the only one of your posts that had me falling out of my hospital bed because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha you should not incurage me? I will only get worse lol ..But I asked the homie SB to get me a pass? because there is some Gang affiliations in many people's neighborhoods,, and some time a little diplomacy in advance can help keep the peace and help people have a good time!



you all good my boy you coming to hang with DENA4LIFE


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 547255
> View attachment 547256
> View attachment 547257
> View attachment 547258
> View attachment 547259
> View attachment 547260
> View attachment 547261
> 
> 
> View attachment 547263
> 
> coming soon!


 waiting to see this hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MAZDAT said:


> I'm just old school, that's all


 you cool with me we all like what we like you cant be mad at the next man for having his own style


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> my cars can go as high as yours all i got to do is stratch the rear out so dont tempt me cuz no shit talk ill break you off in you own game dawg its nothing plain point


boy stop lol lets see it you talk a good one you cool and all and have some nice clean cars but you have one car doing big inches every shop dose you from the west you should know better...... but i can say your big body is nice and i like the inches stratch the rear out plz whatever that means


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

going to get back on the 61


----------



## Tonioseven

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you cool with me we all like what we like _*you can't be mad at the next man for having his own style*_


_*Truth spoken*_.


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> boy stop lol lets see it you talk a good one you cool and all and have some nice clean cars but you have one car doing big inches every shop dose you from the west you should know better...... but i can say your big body is nice and i like the inches stratch the rear out plz whatever that means


I think its a typo (stratch)or(stretch) :dunno: :roflmao: what you think :rimshot: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nuff said.


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> boy stop lol lets see it you talk a good one you cool and all and have some nice clean cars but you have one car doing big inches every shop dose you from the west you should know better...... but i can say your big body is nice and i like the inches stratch the rear out plz whatever that means


 remember its not hard to get a car on the bumper with an oversized u bar with a big johnson try doing it woth a 130 mubachi motor then we can.talk n trust me.i got somthing right around your area giv me a cool min after im done witj my dads 63


----------



## face108

Lowridingmike said:


> Nuff said.


Thas how u feel??? Sale it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

mike is that the same one that was all broke up?? if so you a bad man nice car sale out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

remember its not hard to get a car on the bumper with an oversized u bar with a big johnson try doing it woth a 130 mubachi motor then we can.talk n trust me.i got somthing right around your area giv me a cool min after im done witj my dads 63

you said at my game so stop all that talking about mubachi motors and hop post a video of a car hopping and stop all yo talking about what u can and going to do you not no king


----------



## Met8to

What ever you say but remeber ur as far from king as i am no matter how style of the builder of a hopper no car should be hopped incomplete or half assed in my n others opinoins i back.you cuz you got inches? But the way you do you cars anybody can do the same exavt setup as yours doing the same inches remember that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> What ever you say but remeber ur as far from king as i am no matter how style of the builder of a hopper no car should be hopped incomplete or half assed in my n others opinoins i back.you cuz you got inches? But the way you do you cars anybody can do the same exavt setup as yours doing the same inches remember that


been waiting on some one to show me you should step up and do it but i like your cars they are clean and all that but you talking like you build it all but your cars doing no inches and you no if they was going as high as mine you would have been posted a video but don't trip i have some servos on they way going to do a car like yours and lil mikes to show you anybody can read and follow the directions but you see the inches my do and i am happy with that one day i will finish a car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

baby lock with a rear end we can hop this


----------



## Met8to

My cars will never hav directions they are 100% scratch made check that! Also been doing inches in the most realistic way like everyone else your hoppers are far from coming close to a real car last i checked models are always n have been.compared to the real lowriders n yours cant even.come close because no car out there has the rear tires farther than the bumper n never will and i dnt just waste xars like you i perish my builds and they have to be detailed


----------



## face108

Sb pull up bro


----------



## Hydrohype

KingSw1$h said:


> I just found it amusing because I have family in Dena. And this is not the only one of your posts that had me falling out of my hospital bed because I was laughing so hard.



Dude that's real good to know.. I confess,, The Hydro is hella burnt.. lol but laughter is bomb ass medicine for me on this end..






DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you all good my boy you coming to hang with DENA4LIFE


Yea D4L, I figure why not? when my lac is done I will take a road trip on the 210 and come check you out? we can get a hop going on camera, and maybe you can buy a mo fo some CHICKEN N WAFFLES? I USE TO TEAR ROSCOE'S A NEW ASSHOLE! ONE TIME I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET SOME NOOOKY FROM A ROSCOES WAITRESS... NERD'S LIKE ME GET SPRUNG ON GHETTO GIRLS WITH BOOTY!


----------



## Lowridingmike

face108 said:


> Thas how u feel??? Sale it


I had to wait almost 2 yrs for this one.. lolz Finally got one fo rmy b-day.. Hit up Lil Brandon or Tbone11 on here.. Tbone casts, Brandon is on his side of town and talks to him directly more..



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike is that the same one that was all broke up?? if so you a bad man nice car sale out


 Nope, the broke up one is a different car just for parts (I need the posts out of it..)


----------



## MAZDAT

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you cool with me we all like what we like you cant be mad at the next man for having his own style


Its all good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Met8to said:


> My cars will never hav directions they are 100% scratch made check that! Also been doing inches in the most realistic way like everyone else your hoppers are far from coming close to a real car last i checked models are always n have been.compared to the real lowriders n yours cant even.come close because no car out there has the rear tires farther than the bumper n never will and i dnt just waste xars like you i perish my builds and they have to be detailed


Was thinking the same thing.... Never seen a real low low with the damn rear tires out past the bumper when locked up.... SMH.... 

However, who are we to tell someone how to build their car... I mean, if he likes it like that then more power to him... Me personally, I wanna replicate like the real 1:1s are...

Just my 2 centavos...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> Sb pull up bro


 on who


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

darkside customs said:


> Was thinking the same thing.... Never seen a real low low with the damn rear tires out past the bumper when locked up.... SMH....
> 
> However, who are we to tell someone how to build their car... I mean, if he likes it like that then more power to him... Me personally, I wanna replicate like the real 1:1s are...
> 
> Just my 2 centavos...



see this guy came around he was the num 1 hater when i first joined this site if you don't like it that's cool but who are you to tell me how to build is all i am saying


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lowridingmike said:


> I had to wait almost 2 yrs for this one.. lolz Finally got one fo rmy b-day.. Hit up Lil Brandon or Tbone11 on here.. Tbone casts, Brandon is on his side of town and talks to him directly more..
> 
> Nope, the broke up one is a different car just for parts (I need the posts out of it..)


ok cool you had me like dam how much they hitting for i need a few of them do he make 2doors to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> My cars will never hav directions they are 100% scratch made check that! Also been doing inches in the most realistic way like everyone else your hoppers are far from coming close to a real car last i checked models are always n have been.compared to the real lowriders n yours cant even.come close because no car out there has the rear tires farther than the bumper n never will and i dnt just waste xars like you i perish my builds and they have to be detailed


man you a crybaby and starting to act like a hater my boy you said you can build like everybody not me i got my way and i love it come get some and stop all this fucking talking bring yo dad car i will break him off to don't care about no paint no parts motor trans none of that for the last time little kid all i care about is doing inches so stop asking me can i do this with a motor you broke up and build up and all that bs you said bring that bs to the hop pit and watch what happens to you and this weak ass motor u keep talking about i have not been in my model room in days but i will today and get on my 61 post a video you got all these cars doing all these inches let us see it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Yea D4L, I figure why not? when my lac is done I will take a road trip on the 210 and come check you out? we can get a hop going on camera, and maybe you can buy a mo fo some CHICKEN N WAFFLES? I USE TO TEAR ROSCOE'S A NEW ASSHOLE! ONE TIME I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET SOME NOOOKY FROM A ROSCOES WAITRESS... NERD'S LIKE ME GET SPRUNG ON GHETTO GIRLS WITH BOOTY![/QUOTE]


we got some nice ones in there now u going to love them cant wait to see you in the hood i will pull got my 63 so you can see how i do my real cars going back in the lab today met talking 2 much lol but the end of this video is just for you my boy and that 64 is for luxman but met can get it to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> Sb pull up bro


 u see my shop i stay with a car ready to hop


----------



## Met8to

My dads car is on.servos homie so cgeck yourself before blabbing like i said you may not care but i do im.a dedicated builder that sets me far apart from what you do which is hop half assed i hate to talk all this but i say this over and over im getting ready for vegas in 2weeks after vegas ill break your happy ass off in seconds just wait my cars break people of in style yours dont shit but hop ugly status belonging in a trash can whith all that hot glue u could probably fill a dam soda can ha its ridiculous but just wait and catch me when im ready after supershow amd ill even break you off in front of darrell


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lol met your a joke servo man i love hot glue that's why my cars go so high darrell will get you out the way and tell you don't try fucking with me or ted lol trash can my cars go over your whole car i got this 61 coming soon trash can lmao


----------



## Met8to

Yea servo man gets paid to check that. Ph not after i get home i got A 64 promo vert setup gonna just launch over all your cars just wait


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Yea D4L, I figure why not? when my lac is done I will take a road trip on the 210 and come check you out? we can get a hop going on camera, and maybe you can buy a mo fo some CHICKEN N WAFFLES? I USE TO TEAR ROSCOE'S A NEW ASSHOLE! ONE TIME I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET SOME NOOOKY FROM A ROSCOES WAITRESS... NERD'S LIKE ME GET SPRUNG ON GHETTO GIRLS WITH BOOTY!



we got some nice ones in there now u going to love them cant wait to see you in the hood i will pull got my 63 so you can see how i do my real cars going back in the lab today met talking 2 much lol but the end of this video is just for you my boy and that 64 is for luxman but met can get it to 



[/QUOTE]


ha ha ha ha ha.. SB YOU GONNA MAKE ME CATCH A DIRTY TEST WITH THE P.O. 

I like the demm 62's and that El co.. and the glasshouse... i wonder if i came with some sizzers just to take off all those rubbers band's, would I survive long enough to make it back to the 210? lol 

I like that video, i looked at it twice before I got a contact high..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> Yea servo man gets paid to check that. Ph not after i get home i got A 64 promo vert setup gonna just launch over all your cars just wait


Yea servo man gets paid to check that. a my boy i am not saying you don't i said your cars are nice and clean can you read??? i no y'all sell cars that's why y'all don't have that many money makes the world go around not model cars my boy keep doing what u doing not hating on your style just seen you say you can build like me and mike in a day or whatever you said but never seen no car all talk that's not cool even mike try ed so he can talk but you need to prove your self little boy i build a car to hop you now your is broke get


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ha ha ha ha ha.. SB YOU GONNA MAKE ME CATCH A DIRTY TEST WITH THE P.O. 

I like the demm 62's and that El co.. and the glasshouse... i wonder if i came with some sizzers just to take off all those rubbers band's, would I survive long enough to make it back to the 210? lol 

I like that video, i looked at it twice before I got a contact high..[/QUOTE]

u see that big big green box that's screws i just don't use them cause u know i need to finish a car first :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ha ha ha ha ha.. SB YOU GONNA MAKE ME CATCH A DIRTY TEST WITH THE P.O.
> 
> I like the demm 62's and that El co.. and the glasshouse... i wonder if i came with some sizzers just to take off all those rubbers band's, would I survive long enough to make it back to the 210? lol
> 
> I like that video, i looked at it twice before I got a contact high..


u see that big big green box that's screws i just don't use them cause u know i need to finish a car first :roflmao:[/QUOTE]


:thumbsup:


----------



## face108

O ok im ready i got sum ready for whoever imma put a video up when i get home


----------



## darkside customs

Jesus... This topic reads like a fucking Down's syndrome convention.... 
The homie Met8to is a dedicated builder and has some of the cleanest shit I've seen...


----------



## darkside customs

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> see this guy came around he was the num 1 hater when i first joined this site if you don't like it that's cool but who are you to tell me how to build is all i am saying


Reading is your friend my nig.... As I said... Who am I to tell you how to build your rides... IF YOU LIKE IT, THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS... JUST KEEP BUILDING AND STFU WITH THE BULLSHIT...


----------



## LUXMAN

Whers that LS I saw yall buildin? I wanna see that.


----------



## Dre1only

SB what up homie I tried to holla at you last nite to let you know its appreciate your haters week :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: and on that note do what you like:ninja: keep build'n :h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ok cool you had me like dam how much they hitting for i need a few of them do he make 2doors to



Everybody wants in.. lolz THose who know.. You WILL see a 2 door from Roll Models though.. Just a lil heads up.. It ain' tmine though so I can't speak too much on it.. Its a drop. lolz


----------



## Dre1only

HEY SB DIDN'T YOU SAY YOU WANNA SEE SOME'N _HOP WELL HERES A LITTLE SOME'N FOR YOU !!! 



_


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> HEY SB DIDN'T YOU SAY YOU WANNA SEE SOME'N _HOP WELL HERES A LITTLE SOME'N FOR YOU !!!
> 
> 
> 
> _


tHIS DUDE IS SERVING EVERY THREAD.. LOL THAT'S RIGHT. THATS HOW YOU DO IT.. GOT TO HIT SOME CORNERS WHEN YOU GET YOUR SHIT UP AND RUNNING... I SEE YA!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LUXMAN said:


> Whers that LS I saw yall buildin? I wanna see that.


 it only one person here thats me my boy i posted a video of it hopping but i never finished it did a little bmf


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> HEY SB DIDN'T YOU SAY YOU WANNA SEE SOME'N _HOP WELL HERES A LITTLE SOME'N FOR YOU !!!
> 
> 
> 
> _


nice nice i like it ...its nice to see some one hopping now we just have to get met and mike to post a video we all know hydrohype got cars for days


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice nice i like it ...its nice to see some one hopping now we just have to get met and mike to post a video we all know hydrohype got cars for days


Not looking good over here.. I don't have a camera anymore. Going through a seperation... Again. lolz:thumbsdown:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> O ok im ready i got sum ready for whoever imma put a video up when i get home


you still not home its been 3days


----------



## face108

I been put a video up on my thread

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59gMCxPrK_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

The other one on my thread wen i finish my 63 thats going up too


----------



## Hydrohype

the link did not work for me.. so I went to you tube.. the 64 and the 59 are really nice..


----------



## face108

Hydrohype said:


> the link did not work for me.. so I went to you tube.. the 64 and the 59 are really nice..


Thanks hydro i gotta catch up to yo level and try the servos


----------



## Met8to

Here ya go "only in.california 61" i talk the talk and walk the walk lol and all the shit talk im doing in the video dont take serious its all fun and games no booty tickling here lmao lets go SB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTMCnT83Bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## face108

Met8to said:


> Here ya go "only in.california 61" i talk the talk and walk the walk lol and all the shit talk im doing in the video dont take serious its all fun and games no booty tickling here lmao lets go SB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTMCnT83Bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That shit tight


----------



## Dre1only

THERES NO EXTRA LONG U BARS HERE SO YOU MIGHT WANNA THINK ABOUT THAT STATEMENT YOU MADE THE LENGHT OF A U BAR HAS NOTH'N TO DO WITH THE HOP !!! SB ON 1 AGAIN ...


----------



## face108

Where sb at? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oMkQbaRUoM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## KingSw1$h

Dre1only said:


> THERES NO EXTRA LONG U BARS HERE SO YOU MIGHT WANNA THINK ABOUT THAT STATEMENT YOU MADE THE LENGHT OF A U BAR HAS NOTH'N TO DO WITH THE HOP !!! SB ON 1 AGAIN ...


That's a clean ass Impala, Dre.


----------



## Dre1only

Hey Swish I talked to SB last Nite he was in the shop so expected homie he's come'n, with some clean shit pics won't be leaked so just be ready but I got some'n in the cut bout to come out for any body its already built just back in the shop for upgrades, don't fuck with me :nono: :run: ... thanks for the comp on the 63 .........


----------



## KingSw1$h

Dre1only said:


> Hey Swish I talked to SB last Nite he was in the shop so expected homie he's come'n, with some clean shit pics won't be leaked so just be ready but I got some'n in the cut bout to come out for any body its already built just back in the shop for upgrades, don't fuck with me :nono: :run: ... thanks for the comp on the 63 .........


Hell yeah. This should be interesting.. :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> Hey Swish I talked to SB last Nite he was in the shop so expected homie he's come'n, with some clean shit pics won't be leaked so just be ready but I got some'n in the cut bout to come out for any body its already built just back in the shop for upgrades, don't fuck with me :nono: :run: ... thanks for the comp on the 63 .........


SPEAKING OF LEAKED PICTURES? TRUTH BE TOLD I AM TRYING TO HANG ON TO THIS CROWN.. 

FOR A LITTLE WHILE LONGER!






























 TRYING TO KEEP IT ACTIVE..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*on my way stopping mets dads house 1st then coming for you*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> SPEAKING OF LEAKED PICTURES? TRUTH BE TOLD I AM TRYING TO HANG ON TO THIS CROWN..
> 
> FOR A LITTLE WHILE LONGER!
> View attachment 550698
> View attachment 550701
> View attachment 550702
> View attachment 550703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO KEEP IT ACTIVE..


Man you can keep your Crown but you know its gonna cost you ain't noth'n free everybody knows you gotta walk that walk when you talk that talk somebody gonna get there feel'ns hurt somebody gonna go home cry'n,somebody might wanna commit suicide,wait,wait,wait a fuck'n minute what the hell yall betta come out Swang'n on them thangs, I wonder should I make the grasshopper ? grasshpper vs. cricket mmmmhhh


----------



## Met8to

Hydrohype said:


> SPEAKING OF LEAKED PICTURES? TRUTH BE TOLD I AM TRYING TO HANG ON TO THIS CROWN..
> 
> FOR A LITTLE WHILE LONGER!
> View attachment 550698
> View attachment 550701
> View attachment 550702
> View attachment 550703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO KEEP IT ACTIVE..


Hey hydro your goin radical crown for this one


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> Man you can keep your Crown but you know its gonna cost you ain't noth'n free everybody knows you gotta walk that walk when you talk that talk somebody gonna get there feel'ns hurt somebody gonna go home cry'n,somebody might wanna commit suicide,wait,wait,wait a fuck'n minute what the hell yall betta come out Swang'n on them thangs, I wonder should I make the grasshopper ? grasshpper vs. cricket mmmmhhh


ha ha ha ha Dre i got to hand it to SB. getting the cricket to stand up is not as easy as i thought it would be! my first run at the bumper and all she did was some potato chippin.






.






(I really need a supply of some brass gromits too)












(Met8go)Hey hydro your goin radical crown for this one

where ever I think I can fit in big Met..


----------



## Dre1only

Shit homie I seen the video your right it was get'n up but it could not hit the back bumper,know'n you tho determination will get you there,SB hold'n it down tho D4L mad hoppers :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> Shit homie I seen the video your right it was get'n up but it could not hit the back bumper,know'n you tho determination will get you there,SB hold'n it down tho D4L mad hoppers :drama:


I made some change's yesterday..(Still with no weight,and still looks the same) but she does hit that booty on demand now!

I got to give D4L his stripes, because his cars are responsible for making me dream up this caddy monster! 

I hope you guys like the finished product?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

let me see it i will pull mine out and hit it for you show you big inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you know it had to go to the er but i am out now on bed rest but had to make a video cant let them say they beat me


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you know it had to go to the er but i am out now on bed rest but had to make a video cant let them say they beat me


 :dunno: :drama: ...


----------



## Hydrohype

I thought this was ironic!


----------



## Dre1only

mwahahahahahahaha :roflmao: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dont cry about the cars in my video just look at them inches D4L on top as always


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lets hop then


----------



## KingSw1$h

I got a question. Why you set the rear wheels so far back??


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> I got a question. Why you set the rear wheels so far back??


Don't go there bro, you'll open up a whole can of worms. LOL


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Don't go there bro, you'll open up a whole can of worms. LOL


If you say so, homie.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

KingSw1$h said:


> I got a question. Why you set the rear wheels so far back??


for more inches is all


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

my 61 is way over you and your dads car face you see my 63 old car way way over that 63 you had it was nice but you have to do more inches hats of to you met you doing more inches and looking clean


----------



## Met8to

That was a easy win for me my single broke you off straight street car my shit lays both ends so like i said that was easy


----------



## Met8to

grimreaper69 said:


> Don't go there bro, you'll open up a whole can of worms. LOL


LMFAO!


----------



## face108

That 61 clean sb my 63 flip too much gotta make some minor adjustments im bare metalin some other projects so imma do the 63 in the am


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> my 61 is way over you and your dads car face you see my 63 old car way way over that 63 you had it was nice but you have to do more inches hats of to you met you doing more inches and looking clean


 KING of INCHES,STILL STAND'N TALL,STILL KNOCK'N'UM OFF,YET THE ONLY ONE'S I COULD TAKE MY HAT OFF TO ARE THE ONES WHO TRY, YOU KNOW YOU GOT MORE OUT THERE WHO WILL TRY ...


----------



## face108

Dre1only said:


> KING of INCHES,STILL STAND'N TALL,STILL KNOCK'N'UM OFF,YET THE ONLY ONE'S I COULD TAKE MY HAT OFF TO ARE THE ONES WHO TRY, YOU KNOW YOU GOT MORE OUT THERE WHO WILL TRY ...


You win some and you loose some but u live to hop another day lmao me no punk bish i will get more inches and better hops once i go back to the drawing board lol


----------



## MAZDAT

Dre1only said:


> KING of INCHES,STILL STAND'N TALL,STILL KNOCK'N'UM OFF,YET THE ONLY ONE'S I COULD TAKE MY HAT OFF TO ARE THE ONES WHO TRY, YOU KNOW YOU GOT MORE OUT THERE WHO WILL TRY ...



I think if you put those rear wheels farther back, you'll get some mean air :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Jiminy Cricket hoppers are the shit son :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> That was a easy win for me my single broke you off straight street car my shit lays both ends so like i said that was easy


lmao stop playing met my 61 was over you whole car now if you say you beat me cause yo back go up or your paint lmao then fine but inches we all can see who won that hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> You win some and you loose some but u live to hop another day lmao me no punk bish i will get more inches and better hops once i go back to the drawing board lol


yes sir that's all you need is more inches other than that you have nice cars


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lets hop then


61 ALL DAY LONG.. IS THE SHIT.. GOOD STUFF..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

61 ALL DAY LONG.. IS THE SHIT.. GOOD STUFF..

it works to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

u see that 1st hit from the mad hopper so many inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Dre1only

darkside customs said:


> Jiminy Cricket hoppers are the shit son :roflmao::roflmao:


 hey Dark Side you got any hoppers ?


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao stop playing met my 61 was over you whole car now if you say you beat me cause yo back go up or your paint lmao then fine but inches we all can see who won that hop


Like i said i killed you off single pump status its not hard to back bumper a car with a johnson and 10 volt battery mines a street car and i broke it off


----------



## face108

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aFUzvsMf2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aFUzvsMf2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player



nice caprice i need 3 of them hook me up look like you put a candy on him to getting some nice inches 2 keep at it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> Like i said i killed you off single pump status its not hard to back bumper a car with a johnson and 10 volt battery mines a street car and i broke it off


so how did you win??????????????????????????????????????plz tell me plz


----------



## face108

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice caprice i need 3 of them hook me up look like you put a candy on him to getting some nice inches 2 keep at it


Thanks Im working on a 2 door caprice now i got the 4 door from modelhaus its candy blue and green with black patterns think im going to make another bottom for it tho


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dam a 2door u the man with them cars how can i be down i need a 2door right now where u get them at


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met you cant beat me my boy i build this car just for you and only you but you did not want none of it now u bring your dads car wait to my red 61 is done i am going to get him



 out the way clean to


----------



## face108

I got it from rozay on here he also had a 2 door big body drop im trying to get more casted he gonna talk to his caster so ill keep you posted


----------



## darkside customs

I can't... I wanna say it so bad... I just can't ....


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met you cant beat me my boy i build this car just for you and only you but you did not want none of it now u bring your dads car wait to my red 61 is done i am going to get him
> 
> 
> 
> out the way clean to


 aint shit but a bucket on wheels haha been there done that now u cant even step to my pops hes way out of both our levels an OG builder so i broke u off for him haha his 63 dont even hop and still does something none of your cars do and can come close to which is being complete and laying frame bumper and either way no hydros still lookn better than ny of yours


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


> I can't... I wanna say it so bad... I just can't ....



:roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> hey Dark Side you got any hoppers ?


he knows better that's why he moved from the the 619 cause i came to see him with my models and real car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


>


its not a walk in park getting big inches is it????? nice job but he getting stuck


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

darkside customs said:


> I can't... I wanna say it so bad... I just can't ....


man get build a hopper and let your car talk to many ppl talking with no cars y'all do got that real life down but with y'all mouths not inches have not seen you bring a car out in like a year u still build or just a cheerleader now


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> aint shit but a bucket on wheels haha been there done that now u cant even step to my pops hes way out of both our levels an OG builder so i broke u off for him haha his 63 dont even hop and still does something none of your cars do and can come close to which is being complete and laying frame bumper and either way no hydros still lookn better than ny of yours



lmao so now you beat cause your dad is a og builder???? man you talking about so much other stuff talk about how you did more inches then me oh thats right you cant cause it never happen my bad met and i only have one car 1 ..1 one car you got that's not cut and its my show car that 62 rag and i know that clean so keep hating on me and when my red 61 is done u will see my whole under belly something we never seen from noooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeee of your baby inch hopping as cars when you said you did not want to hop that lux2 cause u know better no basket all bumper and he was going to be clean just stop working on him after the test hop but like i always say you talking about every thing but them inches the j man is the only one who gets a past from me cause he is the man of the model hopping world hands down you lame just like the rest of the ppl who watched art video on how to and luxman boy stop in my 3 stacks


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

give me the word i will post a new video i got toys


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90i will make that video 2day 4 you of the diecrap


----------



## Met8to

Yea haha he will school you easy simple said he just to busy working to pay bills and me watching art2rolls how to yea he showed me wassup........BUT TIL THIS DAY A COMPLETE YEAR IM STILL THE ONLY ONE WITH A MODEL CAR ON FULL A-ARMS SUSPENSION MOTOR INCLUDED FULL DETAIL ON BUMPER LIKE I SAID U NEED A BIG JOHNSON.TO GET INCHES CANT STEP TO MY GAME THAT SIMPLE BROKE U OFF WHOSE NEXT?


----------



## Met8to

http://youtu.be/Xk5sjrLXZ80 even.this breaks off most of your cars and this is even cleaner too


----------



## darkside customs

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> he knows better that's why he moved from the the 619 cause i came to see him with my models and real car





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> man get build a hopper and let your car talk to many ppl talking with no cars y'all do got that real life down but with y'all mouths not inches have not seen you bring a car out in like a year u still build or just a cheerleader now


You did what?? Nah homeboy... You must got me confused with another fool on here ...

The only cheerleader I see is you homie...

Been building... And have finished builds that I have done recently...
I don't build hoppers, however, if I was to ever build one I'm sure I could build one without the use of coat hangers and I know it wouldn't look like Timmy from Souh Park created it...

So, with that bein said, I will kindly leave you to jump back into your Martha Stewart mode of hopper style...

HAVE A GREAT DAY!

Guess you gonna school me on how you gas hop??


----------



## darkside customs

Oh yea...
Them Dena4Life boys don't play








:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only

Met8to said:


> Yea haha he will school you easy simple said he just to busy working to pay bills and me watching art2rolls how to yea he showed me wassup........BUT TIL THIS DAY A COMPLETE YEAR IM STILL THE ONLY ONE WITH A MODEL CAR ON FULL A-ARMS SUSPENSION MOTOR INCLUDED FULL DETAIL ON BUMPER LIKE I SAID U NEED A BIG JOHNSON.TO GET INCHES CANT STEP TO MY GAME THAT SIMPLE BROKE U OFF WHOSE NEXT?






 AS OF RIGHT NOW YOU JUST MAY BE THE ONE WITH THE " INCHES " WITH WORK'N A-ARMS BUT YOUR NO LONGER THE ONLY ONE ON A-ARMS :roflmao: ... YEP,AIN'T NO ONE GAVE ME THE GAME BUT I DID PAY ATTENTION TO TO THE POSABLE FRONT ENDS FORUM AND A 51 BEL-AIR BY ART2ROLL SO WHEN I START HIT'N INCHES MET I WILL SAY I WAS MOTIVATED BY JEVRIES,ART2ROLL & YOU !!! SO WITH THAT BE'N SAID GAME TIME ... OH AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I'M READY BELIEVE THAT MWHAHA MWHAHAHAHA HA :bowrofl: ... OH YEAH PUT TOGETHER FROM SCRAPS & LEFT OVERS FROM MY PREVIOUS KITS, WITH NO ADVICE  :shh: ...


----------



## Met8to

Oh i see you dre doing some badass frobt work on that 66 gettn down u will get those inches i kno u will!


----------



## Dre1only

,


Met8to said:


> Oh i see you dre doing some badass frobt work on that 66 gettn down u will get those inches i kno u will!


 THANKS MET,TO INFINITY AND BEYOND LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

darkside customs said:


> You did what?? Nah homeboy... You must got me confused with another fool on here ...
> 
> The only cheerleader I see is you homie...
> 
> Been building... And have finished builds that I have done recently...
> I don't build hoppers, however, if I was to ever build one I'm sure I could build one without the use of coat hangers and I know it wouldn't look like Timmy from Souh Park created it...
> 
> So, with that bein said, I will kindly leave you to jump back into your Martha Stewart mode of hopper style...
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!
> 
> Guess you gonna school me on how you gas hop??



you all talk so you forgot how d4l came to the sd with are models and real cars and you did not even show up to the car show lol ask all the sd riders they will tell you we came and did 121 inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met8to said:


> Yea haha he will school you easy simple said he just to busy working to pay bills and me watching art2rolls how to yea he showed me wassup........BUT TIL THIS DAY A COMPLETE YEAR IM STILL THE ONLY ONE WITH A MODEL CAR ON FULL A-ARMS SUSPENSION MOTOR INCLUDED FULL DETAIL ON BUMPER LIKE I SAID U NEED A BIG JOHNSON.TO GET INCHES CANT STEP TO MY GAME THAT SIMPLE BROKE U OFF WHOSE NEXT?


lol you the only one with full a arms and i am the only one kick back the a a basket so with that said we both got are on style just you had to copy art first lol when yo dad been building cars right??? what a joke met say what you want about my cars just pull up and get broke off like yo pops use to Dena4life


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you cool you dont have hate in you like some others just all this clowns talking but never post no video to back it up is all go to darksides page and see his last build lmao drop more cars in 7 weeks then you in 2 years oh it cause it moved to atl my bad


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> its not a walk in park getting big inches is it????? nice job but he getting stuck


 I WAS HOPING SOMEBODY WOULD SAY SOMETHING ABOUT HER GETTING STUCK! HA HA HA 

GENTLEMEN PREPARE FOR PHASE TWO OF MY VERT CADDY! MMUUU HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

WATCH HOW i GET HER UN-STUCK!:rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

money mike where you have not seen you post a hopper ever since i broke you off i know you got a cam so kill that shit my boy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i am the only one that can say that no 1 else can even come close to those inches and after you get it to work you will fill like the real king not cause of the paint or its a rag cause you will know no matter how many ppl call they self the king you will prove them wrong on a ruler this is met but your wheels are to far back that's why you getting all them inches if you kick them under the car i will get you that s met lmao jk


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol you the only one with full a arms and i am the only one kick back the a a basket so with that said we both got are on style just you had to copy art first lol when yo dad ybeen building cars right??? what a joke met say what you want about my cars just pull up and get broke off like yo pops use to Dena4life


 A joke u could never break.off my dad his cars are way way to badass and clean for you to even touch straight stand still simple paint cleaner than a whistle! Me yea i did that broke u off like i say 20times talk all the shit cuz all you can use is a BIG JOHNSON on.you cars and you keep ignoring it LOL talk about being a LAME step up to.the game BIG JOHNSONS ARE USED IN EVERY HOPPER EXCEPT MY 61 so accept u cant step up to already accept the LOSS


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met step what up my ass locking up you lucky youtube is fucking up right now or i would post a video fck all that paint you or dad cant see me king of hopping yes sir inches post a video or stop it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

This thread is lame as FUCK!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

SlammdSonoma said:


> This thread is lame as FUCK!



so is your mom now stfu you air bag rider


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its better than sittin on a big johnson...explain that. Wait never mind just fuck off better yet. Mom jokes,?? Really? Showin that 14 year old age off like a true unspoken *** in the closet... grow the fuck up. Thats the reason why layitlow has went to the shithole cuz of dickridin fuck like yourself. Seriously ifvyour a man grow up and act like one e thug.


----------



## machio

It's like every body come up in here plexin.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

did you read its says dena4life this my page you dont even build hoppers why you in here???? to start shit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you tube back up video time talking is over met you want this


----------



## face108

Lol dam cant we all get along lmao every body got there own technique in hoppers or just regular models if u use full suspension r u bars im jus sayin


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

:boink::boink::guns:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

have to add slowmo


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> money mike where you have not seen you post a hopper ever since i broke you off i know you got a cam so kill that shit my boy


Nope actually I'm tryna fuck my b/m tonight so she'll bring her camera and laptop over.. lolz So if you see pics and vid tonight don't be surpised. And you got broke off, you ain't break shit but your rubberbands and coat hangers out. I try not to talk shit unless I'm ready to pull up. I can technically pull up but this the interwebz. Pics or it didn't happen, so I must play by the rules.. Plus I got alot of show car shit going on. Resins and shit I been workin on...


----------



## Lowridingmike

machio said:


> It's like every body come up in here plexin.


Oh yea dis is the streets homie..


----------



## Mlopez63

DENA4LIFE you don't know me and i don't know you. Your style is your style and i ain't hating keep doing what you do. I personally been doing the U-bar setup for 20+ yrs and oshit gets boring. Real modelers will step up there game and find new challenges to make them realistic. My son has mastered it with yes help of Jervis and Art but that just raise and lower with servos. Hopping with a-arms well thats all him. I only posting because you mention you will brake me off like i used to well i didn't know you knew me. I don't brag or call out no one ain't my style but if you and my son want to go head to head i will personally take him to meet up with you but there is 2 different styles of setups so both of you can claim your own. Now if he builds a setup like yours and you do the same then you can have a hop off and go from there. Don't call me out cause really i ain't got the time.


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :boink::boink::guns:


You flipped YOU LOST! haha


----------



## Met8to

that was easy! LOL


----------



## Met8to

I did that broke off all your cars! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## darkside customs

First of all homeboy... Last year when you was in SD, I was laid up in a fuckin hospital... That's the reason I wasn't there... I could give two fucks bout what you build... I just find it amusing that you think you guys are King Kong big shit with the wire hanger hang ups.... 7 builds I have completed this year and a couple more on the way... I build clean not all raggedy Ann and Andy...

Again, HAVE A NICE DAY!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Dre1only said:


> AS OF RIGHT NOW YOU JUST MAY BE THE ONE WITH THE " INCHES " WITH WORK'N A-ARMS BUT YOUR NO LONGER THE ONLY ONE ON A-ARMS :roflmao: ... YEP,AIN'T NO ONE GAVE ME THE GAME BUT I DID PAY ATTENTION TO TO THE POSABLE FRONT ENDS FORUM AND A 51 BEL-AIR BY ART2ROLL SO WHEN I START HIT'N INCHES MET I WILL SAY I WAS MOTIVATED BY JEVRIES,ART2ROLL & YOU !!! SO WITH THAT BE'N SAID GAME TIME ... OH AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I'M READY BELIEVE THAT MWHAHA MWHAHAHAHA HA :bowrofl: ... OH YEAH PUT TOGETHER FROM SCRAPS & LEFT OVERS FROM MY PREVIOUS KITS, WITH NO ADVICE  :shh: ...


That's WTF Im talkin about D1O !!! Hells yeah! That 66 is tight!


----------



## Mlopez63

First most stop stiring the pot. Reason why I didn't want to post. Words can be interpreted as one feels.


----------



## darkside customs

What's up Marcos Sr.?


----------



## Mlopez63

What's up darkside customs.QUOTE=darkside customs;16050244]What's up Marcos Sr.?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hydrohype

See this is One reason why I dont listen when fools get mad at me when i say: (I AM NOT A REAL BUILDER) because if i get to 

caught up in being the best or trying TO gain skills? I will get mad at myself or too depressed when I see someone who comes out that is better than me.

.. things that look good but look to hard for me? lol like foil? I shake that off and say : damm,

it's a good thing i only pretend to be a builder> cuzz i aint fucking with that shit!.. I AM MY OWN WORST CRITIC AND MY

OWN WORST ENEMY. SO I AM USED TO NOT GETTING PROPS AND ME JOCKING MY OWN MODELS.. BECAUSE IF IT COMES 

OFF OF MY TABLE AND GO'S ON TO FILM? THAT'S ME SAYING: GOOD JOB MARKIE, i LIKE THIS SHIT. regardless if the (so called) 

talented fools dont see what I see! (Good taste is something that now-one can take from you) 

So S.B. I give you props for standing your ground. you like what you like and regardless of what we tell you? your gonna 

keep doing what you do the only way you know how, or the only way you want to do! And your going to keep jocking your 

own models even if everybody else try's to put them down! 

Tarzan a.k.a Met lol is ANOTHER HOMIE, and his thing?? is growth and taking the hobby to newer levels.. He is sprung 

because he is gotten some stripes from some of the Big Boys,, including his pops.. NOW YOU GUYS ARE BUMPING HEADS!

ALONG WITH MIKE AND FACE AND WHO EVER ELSE! BUT ALL OF US HOPPERS KNOW? THAT THIS IS ALL IN FUN AND THIS IS 

HOW YOU KNUCKLE HEADS COMMUNICATE! AND AINT NOBODY GETTIN BUTT HURT AND NOBODY NEEDS TO BE IN SB'S 

THREAD CALLING ANYBODY NAMES,, UNLESS THEY ARE INVITED OR HAVE SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY. 

SOMEBODY SAID THAT LAYITLOW HAS GONE TO SHIT? I DONT THINK SO, WE TOOK OUT THE TRASH A FEW MONTH'S 

AGO WHEN ALL THOSE OFF TOPIC, NON MODEL ASSHOLES WHERE COMING TO THE SITE MAKING A MESS OF EVERYBODY'S

POST! DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER THAT? SO LETS NOT ACT LIKE THE SAME FOOLS THAT FUCKED EVERYTHING UP IN THE 

PLACE... THIS IS SB'S HOUSE.. AND HE HAS BEEN COOL ABOUT LETTING ALL OF HIS HOPPING HOMIES COME HEAR AND

SHOOT THE SHIT.. AND OG MLOPEZ i AM SURE HE MEANT NO DIS WHEN HE BE CALLING OUT tARZAN ALL THE TIME! 

US OTHER OG'S WONT LET NOTHING GET OUT OF HAND.. WEATHER WE ON A WEB SITE OR AT A CAR SHOW IN THE STREET!

WE KEEPING THE PEACE!


----------



## face108

Hydrohype said:


> See this is One reason why I dont listen when fools get mad at me when i say: (I AM NOT A REAL BUILDER) because if i get to
> 
> caught up in being the best or trying gain skills? I will get mad at myself or too depressed when I see someone who comes out
> 
> that is better than me.. things that look good but look to hard for me, lol like foil? I shake that off and say : damm,
> 
> it's a good thing i only pretend to be a builder> cuzz i aint fucking with that shit!.. i AM MY OWN WORST CRITIC AND MY
> 
> OWN WORST ENEMY. SO I AM USED TO NOT GETTING PROPS AND ME JOCKING MY OWN MODELS.. BECAUSE IF IT COMES
> 
> OFF MY TABLE AND ON TO FILM? THAT'S ME SAYING: GOOD JOB MARKIE, i LIKE THIS SHIT. regardless if the (so called)
> 
> talented fools dont see what you see! (Good taste is something that nowone can take from you)
> 
> So S.B. I give you props for standing your ground. you like what you like and regardless of what we tell you? your gonna
> 
> keep doing what you do the only way you know how, or the only way you want to do! And your going to keep jocking your
> 
> own models even if everybody else try's to put them down!
> 
> Tarzan a.k.a Met lol is ANOTHER HOMIE, and his thing?? is growth and taking the hobby to newer levels.. He is sprung
> 
> because he is gotten some stripes from some of the Big Boys,, including his pops.. NOW YOU GUYS ARE BUMPING HEADS!
> 
> ALONG WITH MIKE AND FACE AND WHO EVER ELSE! BUT ALL OF US HOPPERS KNOW? THAT THIS IS ALL IN FUN AND THIS IS
> 
> HOW YOU KNUCKLE HEADS COMMUNICATE! AND AINT NOBODY GETTIN BUTT HURT AND NOBODY NEEDS TO BE IN YOUR
> 
> THREAD CALLING ANYBODY NAMES,, UNLESS THEY ARE INVITED OR HAVE SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY.
> 
> SOMEBODY SAID THAT LAYITLOW HAS GONE TO SHIT? I DONT THINK SO, WE TOOK OUT THE TRASH A FEW MONTH'S
> 
> AGO WHEN ALL THOSE OFF TOPIC, NON MODEL ASSHOLES WHERE COMING TO THE SITE MAKING A MESS OF EVERYBODY'S
> 
> POST! DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER THAT? SO LETS NOT ACT LIKE THE SAME FOOLS THAT FUCKED EVERYTHING UP IN THE
> 
> PLACE... THIS IS SB'S HOUSE.. AND HE HAS BEEN COOL ABOUT LETTING ALL OF HIS HOPPING HOMIES COME HEAR AND
> 
> SHOOT THE SHIT.. AND OG MARKOS? i AM SURE HE MEANT NO DIS WHEN HE BE CALLING OUT tARZAN ALL THE TIME!
> 
> US OTHER OG'S WONT LET NOTHING GET OUT OF HAND.. WEATHER WE ON A WEB SITE OR AT A CAR SHOW IN THE STREET!
> 
> WE KEEPING THE PEACE!


Aman! 

I like the servo that jevries, art, and met do.. im gonna try it but i dont kno where to put all the pins and what they even use for the pins... im used to u bars SB kic his wheels bac like the real cars do on crenshaw now thats his style so i can take critisim its jus a hobby for me not the way of life lol if i like it thas all that matters....


----------



## darkside customs

Mlopez63 said:


> What's up darkside customs.QUOTE=darkside customs;16050244]What's up Marcos Sr.?


[/QUOTE]
Chillin, killin... Can I have that Regal?


----------



## Mlopez63

Well said Hydrohype. I got a video of my Regal on met8 YouTube.QUOTE=Hydrohype;16050294]See this is One reason why I dont listen when fools get mad at me when i say: (I AM NOT A REAL BUILDER) because if i get to 

caught up in being the best or trying TO gain skills? I will get mad at myself or too depressed when I see someone who comes out that is better than me.

.. things that look good but look to hard for me? lol like foil? I shake that off and say : damm,

it's a good thing i only pretend to be a builder> cuzz i aint fucking with that shit!.. I AM MY OWN WORST CRITIC AND MY

OWN WORST ENEMY. SO I AM USED TO NOT GETTING PROPS AND ME JOCKING MY OWN MODELS.. BECAUSE IF IT COMES 

OFF OF MY TABLE AND GO'S ON TO FILM? THAT'S ME SAYING: GOOD JOB MARKIE, i LIKE THIS SHIT. regardless if the (so called) 

talented fools dont see what I see! (Good taste is something that now-one can take from you) 

So S.B. I give you props for standing your ground. you like what you like and regardless of what we tell you? your gonna 

keep doing what you do the only way you know how, or the only way you want to do! And your going to keep jocking your 

own models even if everybody else try's to put them down! 

Tarzan a.k.a Met lol is ANOTHER HOMIE, and his thing?? is growth and taking the hobby to newer levels.. He is sprung 

because he is gotten some stripes from some of the Big Boys,, including his pops.. NOW YOU GUYS ARE BUMPING HEADS!

ALONG WITH MIKE AND FACE AND WHO EVER ELSE! BUT ALL OF US HOPPERS KNOW? THAT THIS IS ALL IN FUN AND THIS IS 

HOW YOU KNUCKLE HEADS COMMUNICATE! AND AINT NOBODY GETTIN BUTT HURT AND NOBODY NEEDS TO BE IN SB'S 

THREAD CALLING ANYBODY NAMES,, UNLESS THEY ARE INVITED OR HAVE SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY. 

SOMEBODY SAID THAT LAYITLOW HAS GONE TO SHIT? I DONT THINK SO, WE TOOK OUT THE TRASH A FEW MONTH'S 

AGO WHEN ALL THOSE OFF TOPIC, NON MODEL ASSHOLES WHERE COMING TO THE SITE MAKING A MESS OF EVERYBODY'S

POST! DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER THAT? SO LETS NOT ACT LIKE THE SAME FOOLS THAT FUCKED EVERYTHING UP IN THE 

PLACE... THIS IS SB'S HOUSE.. AND HE HAS BEEN COOL ABOUT LETTING ALL OF HIS HOPPING HOMIES COME HEAR AND

SHOOT THE SHIT.. AND OG MLOPEZ i AM SURE HE MEANT NO DIS WHEN HE BE CALLING OUT tARZAN ALL THE TIME! 

US OTHER OG'S WONT LET NOTHING GET OUT OF HAND.. WEATHER WE ON A WEB SITE OR AT A CAR SHOW IN THE STREET!

WE KEEPING THE PEACE![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mlopez63

Let me think about it. QUOTE=darkside customs;16050341][/QUOTE]
Chillin, killin... Can I have that Regal?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> its not a walk in park getting big inches is it????? nice job but he getting stuck











WE INTERRUPT THIS PROGRAM TO BRING YOU A SPECIAL REPORT!

Hydrohype's Cadillac now has two separate servo's working the rear end. and at six volt's it hits the bumper and no longer

get's stuck. at seven volt's it flips over at will! film when ever i feel like making one! 

we now return you to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Lowridingmike

Mlopez63 said:


> Well said Hydrohype. I got a video of my Regal on met8 YouTube.QUOTE=Hydrohype;16050294]See this is One reason why I dont listen when fools get mad at me when i say: (I AM NOT A REAL BUILDER) because if i get to
> 
> caught up in being the best or trying TO gain skills? I will get mad at myself or too depressed when I see someone who comes out that is better than me.
> 
> .. things that look good but look to hard for me? lol like foil? I shake that off and say : damm,
> 
> it's a good thing i only pretend to be a builder> cuzz i aint fucking with that shit!.. I AM MY OWN WORST CRITIC AND MY
> 
> OWN WORST ENEMY. SO I AM USED TO NOT GETTING PROPS AND ME JOCKING MY OWN MODELS.. BECAUSE IF IT COMES
> 
> OFF OF MY TABLE AND GO'S ON TO FILM? THAT'S ME SAYING: GOOD JOB MARKIE, i LIKE THIS SHIT. regardless if the (so called)
> 
> talented fools dont see what I see! (Good taste is something that now-one can take from you)
> 
> So S.B. I give you props for standing your ground. you like what you like and regardless of what we tell you? your gonna
> 
> keep doing what you do the only way you know how, or the only way you want to do! And your going to keep jocking your
> 
> own models even if everybody else try's to put them down!
> 
> Tarzan a.k.a Met lol is ANOTHER HOMIE, and his thing?? is growth and taking the hobby to newer levels.. He is sprung
> 
> because he is gotten some stripes from some of the Big Boys,, including his pops.. NOW YOU GUYS ARE BUMPING HEADS!
> 
> ALONG WITH MIKE AND FACE AND WHO EVER ELSE! BUT ALL OF US HOPPERS KNOW? THAT THIS IS ALL IN FUN AND THIS IS
> 
> HOW YOU KNUCKLE HEADS COMMUNICATE! AND AINT NOBODY GETTIN BUTT HURT AND NOBODY NEEDS TO BE IN SB'S
> 
> THREAD CALLING ANYBODY NAMES,, UNLESS THEY ARE INVITED OR HAVE SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY.
> 
> SOMEBODY SAID THAT LAYITLOW HAS GONE TO SHIT? I DONT THINK SO, WE TOOK OUT THE TRASH A FEW MONTH'S
> 
> AGO WHEN ALL THOSE OFF TOPIC, NON MODEL ASSHOLES WHERE COMING TO THE SITE MAKING A MESS OF EVERYBODY'S
> 
> POST! DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER THAT? SO LETS NOT ACT LIKE THE SAME FOOLS THAT FUCKED EVERYTHING UP IN THE
> 
> PLACE... THIS IS SB'S HOUSE.. AND HE HAS BEEN COOL ABOUT LETTING ALL OF HIS HOPPING HOMIES COME HEAR AND
> 
> SHOOT THE SHIT.. AND OG MLOPEZ i AM SURE HE MEANT NO DIS WHEN HE BE CALLING OUT tARZAN ALL THE TIME!
> 
> US OTHER OG'S WONT LET NOTHING GET OUT OF HAND.. WEATHER WE ON A WEB SITE OR AT A CAR SHOW IN THE STREET!
> 
> WE KEEPING THE PEACE!


[/QUOTE]

^^^ Did not read.


----------



## darkside customs

:wave: how y'all doin?


----------



## Met8to

darkside customs said:


> :wave: h ow y'all doin?


Great james lol jus waiting for mr.SB to come back but i think my car hopped him off his own thread lol?


----------



## Dre1only

Scur-rape-init said:


> That's WTF Im talkin about D1O !!! Hells yeah! That 66 is tight!


THANK YOU SCUR-RAPE-INIT GOT GET SOME RAID GOT TO MANY BUGS IN IT:x: ...


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


>


I KNEW YOU DO SOME'N LIKE THAT :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only

Met8to said:


> that was easy! LOL


VERY CLOSE TO SB's STYLE THAT SHIT WAS FLY'N & HOP'N LOL:roflmao: ...


----------



## Dre1only

SlammdSonoma said:


> This thread is lame as FUCK!


 T_THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD _ :run: ... 



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so is your mom now stfu you air bag rider


 _YOU KEEP THEM HATERS DON'T YOU _:facepalm: ...


----------



## Dre1only

Met8to strikes it up



 SB where you at homie :dunno: .


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> SB where you at homie :dunno: .


OMG this video GOES HARD!!!! G shit, look at kinfolk in th eback giving the finger in the beginnin.. lolz plus dat muhfucka SNAPS! SOundtrack on point reppin his set wit dat SoCali shit I'm lovin it. way to rep yours youngin! Now thats a cage! lolz


----------



## Met8to

Lowridingmike said:


> OMG this video GOES HARD!!!! G shit, look at kinfolk in th eback giving the finger in the beginnin.. lolz plus dat muhfucka SNAPS! SOundtrack on point reppin his set wit dat SoCali shit I'm lovin it. way to rep yours youngin! Now thats a cage! lolz


Lmaoo the finger was not aimed towards abybody just to let you all know and well i had rep the SoCal n put it down


----------



## Dre1only

Met8to said:


> Lmaoo the finger was not aimed towards abybody just to let you all know and well i had rep the SoCal n put it down


 You see I didn't wanna say shit about the finger especially the " MIDDLE FINGER " but it popped up like it was on switches lol ...


----------



## Met8to

Dre1only said:


> You see I didn't wanna say shit about the finger especially the " MIDDLE FINGER " but it popped up like it was on switches lol ...


LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> You see I didn't wanna say shit about the finger especially the " MIDDLE FINGER " but it popped up like it was on switches lol ...


LMAO.. SHit was on cue! I'm lovin it though, shits gangsta.. lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met whats up with the bunny hopping?? you stole my style and made it look bad after that video don't ever talk about none of my cars


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met whats up with the bunny hopping?? you stole my style and made it look bad after that video don't ever talk about none of my cars


:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: welcome back homie :roflmao: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ty i see ppl been taking off die crap and all


----------



## Dre1only

yeah they been on your thread talk'n shit awhile back. They ain't NO threat talk a lotta shit thats about it :loco: ...


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met whats up with the bunny hopping?? you stole my style and made it look bad after that video don't ever talk about none of my cars


Still hopped over all your cars?


----------



## Met8to

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met whats up with the bunny hopping?? you stole my style and made it look bad after that video don't ever talk about none of my cars


Wait here let me quote you "its all about inches ma boy" -dena4life_sb


----------



## Dre1only

Met8to said:


> Wait here let me quote you "its all about inches ma boy" -dena4life_sb


 :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## Met8to

Dre1only said:


> :werd: :roflmao:


:werd: x2


----------



## San Diego 619

Man none of you fools r ducking with any of my shit clean working paint rims interior that servo shit for the rearend all that crap comming out the back is garbage but I guess I guys will wanna c it right ill get a shitty car like that shit color 64 with the hangars comming out the back to show u I can do it its not hard at all n for you denaforlife Guy have u ever built anything nice and actually complete that don't look like a damn transformer build a normal car like I do nice too me n met8to build decent shit u on another lever that grown man talk homeboy ur car suck honestly build one with no hangars doin inches like my clean ass caddy


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

Look at that clean ass 61 impala with interior and somebody once said I couldn't build a car shopping with motor well there u go sloped clean and no plastic either I'm metal kiddos and just tonight its doin major inches straight up n down realshit.com lol fuck wit me dooo


----------



## darkside customs

San Diego 619 said:


>


Clean ass ride homie... Don't waste your time with these fools.... It's like arguing with an idiot... Lol


----------



## Dre1only

darkside customs said:


> Clean ass ride homie... Don't waste your time with these fools.... It's like arguing with an idiot... Lol


:nono: there you go stop hate'n whats crazy is they choose to build 1:18 scale die cast pre built cars already painted inside out then come call out *****'s with 1:25 hand built from the box up it came out of, painted inside and out, rims that belong on a 1:25 scale model wired motors detailed bmf'd clear coated and they act as if they seriously built that 1:18 die cast shit from the ground up, and wanna actually hop a 1:18 scale model against 1:25 scale model only an idiot would think that 1:18 die cast metal car is equal to a 1:25 plastic model by comparing them side by side in a hop off,I'm not knock'n you for what you like to build but realistically homie think about a big die cast compared to a 1:25 plastic model you already got it beat by inches without hop'n it so who's the idiot really, don't you build 1:25 scale darkside plastic models to be exact,I know you build lolo's but do you even have 1 hopper that you or anyone built for you in your collection :dunno: if my boy likes fucc'n off his money buildin what you wanna call ugly or what ever,shit you didn't buy nare one and its his MONEY so let him do what he wanna do with it ain't noth'n hard about that atleast he built it lol stop haten :twak: just say'n tho !!!


----------



## San Diego 619

darkside customs said:


> Clean ass ride homie... Don't waste your time with these fools.... It's like arguing with an idiot... Lol


Thanks doggy at least one person keeps it real big lil do they know its a metal car


----------



## San Diego 619

Hey dre1only why r u speaking for another man let him talk n nobody worried about his money but u seems me thing noody said anything n u came in like his girlfriend getting all butt hurt more than him lol that goes to show u need to change ur signature cuz ur mind ain't right and for damn sure it ain't tight hahahaha let the man talk nobody said you so relax I'm here to hop not talk but I mean God damn lol chillout darkside customs was only speaking the truth n u mad at him for that Jesus man if its the truth just take it if u don't got me thing to hop n u cheering on somebody else's cat that pathetic so ill be waiting for u to start posting ur cars clean and hopping like MINE lol now how u doing


----------



## San Diego 619

By the way I build big 1:18 model cars too u big goof troop so cut it out I just building lil cars right now y u said it cuz I choose to like u said u better ask denaforlife-sb I don't do bullshit car ask somebody now post your cars


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## Dre1only

ok san d, first things first homie about some be'n butt hurt you must have a tampon on yours about right now,all that shit you just said, you could've kept that in one post instead of 3, so go'n get you some tucks to ease the pain cuzz its quite evident yo ass is tore out the frame bout right now,I ain't got no problem with dark side and I ain't got one with you so if you could read instead of take'n shit and catch'n feel'ns and come'n bacc at me whining you would've realized all I was say'n is you spend your money on what you like and build it how you want,ain't nobody said shit to you or asked for a weak ass statement such as one fool would give in the court of law sniblin like a little girl, I didn't mean to offend you or for you to catch feel'ns san d,and since were speak'n on money why don't you put some match'n daytons on your 2 faced mitch matched rims :scrutinize: and slap the shit out of them :twak: lolzzzzzz


----------



## San Diego 619

that caddy dont do nothing nowhere near serving me wheres the videos now lets compare pics UH OH


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

HATE ME NOW


----------



## San Diego 619

SLAP LOL


----------



## San Diego 619

for all u who think my shit flips over or gets stuck now remember ladies VIDEOS or it didnt happend
View My Video
View My Video
View My Video
View My VideoView My Video


----------



## Dre1only

ok 619 jus tell me why are your motors under the frame :dunno: yeah your catch'n inchez,I don't have no cricket hoppers but I do got hoppers 




 no weights 



 my clean builds


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> for all u who think my shit flips over or gets stuck now remember ladies VIDEOS or it didnt happend
> View My Video
> View My Video
> View My Video
> View My VideoView My Video


put your cars on youtube then post them on layitlow ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Old shit but i still was banging bumper. Plastic n diecast.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j_qBpuDaRV4
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8wkAIpDRwxw
Strive to catch bumper some wut like a real car

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-7HikKaz740


----------



## San Diego 619

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Old shit but i still was banging bumper. Plastic n diecast.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j_qBpuDaRV4
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8wkAIpDRwxw
> Strive to catch bumper some wut like a real car
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-7HikKaz740


STRAIGHT UP THOSE CARS SUCK


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> ok 619 jus tell me why are your motors under the frame :dunno: yeah your catch'n inchez,I don't have no cricket hoppers but I do got hoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no weights
> 
> 
> 
> my clean builds


They r under the car cuz I like them under n they work better but I can put them In the trunk its really no biggie lol none u guys r fucking wit my inches at all I haven't seen nothing yet and neither have y'all ill be back with some more inches for u haters who find some kind of excuse to talk about my shit U know who u r of the working they working just give it up n keep of real n admit of when u lose their models for christ sake but I am gonna go find me another Chevy today I need another model lol y not a 2005 Lincoln towncar ill have a Lincoln towncar for all u haters soon not no damn limo either clean too n of course inches


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

San Diego 619 said:


> STRAIGHT UP THOSE CARS SUCK


Look at tha dates on them that old shit. To shit ugly all my cars lay back down while u got tha ugly stretched out hot glue pieces of trash I didn't post in here start talkn shit I just posted videos just to show


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> They r under the car cuz I like them under n they work better but I can put them In the trunk its really no biggie lol none u guys r fucking wit my inches at all I haven't seen nothing yet and neither have y'all ill be back with some more inches for u haters who find some kind of excuse to talk about my shit U know who u r of the working they working just give it up n keep of real n admit of when u lose :nono: (( their models from christ )):facepalm: sake but I am gonna go find me another Chevy today I need another model lol y not a 2005 Lincoln towncar ill have a Lincoln towncar for all u haters soon not no damn limo either clean too n of course inches


 first off loco I gave you your props on catch'n inchez then I asked 1 simple ass question " why are your motors under the frame " why I gotta be a hater ? you had to say all that for what ? some of yall have out grown your britches and just like talk'n shit or either yall are really insecure ? I'm not try'n to prove no point other than I can build a fucc'n model that can hop with the baby lock up as my boy SB would call it anyway Enjoy do'n your inchez homie & I look foward to see'n that lincoln and by the way I didn't know christ makes models ^^^^^^ lol good luck to you when the HOMIE comes back :thumbsup:I know for a fact he's in the mafuck'n Lab :wave:smdh all that for what ?


----------



## San Diego 619

I AINT WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BOY AT ALL TRUST ME I BEEN ASKIN HIM FOR A HOP AND HE HASNT POSTED NOT ONE CAR LL; HE DOES IT WATCH THE VIDEOS OF MY CARS ON YOUTUBE AND FAVORITES THEM ALL LOL
http://youtu.be/J4jONpzaou4
HE HAS ALL THE CRAP STICKING OUT THE BACK OF HIS CAR SO I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT TOO I TOLD HIM IT WAS EASY TO DO THAT CANT U SEE BY THAT VIDEO I KNOW U PAUSED IT AT 5 SECONDS TRY IT N U WILL C WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THANX BUT NO THANKS I DONT NEED YOUR LUCK BIG DOGG


----------



## San Diego 619

I AINT WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BOY AT ALL TRUST ME I BEEN ASKIN HIM FOR A HOP AND HE HASNT POSTED NOT ONE CAR LL; HE DOES IT WATCH THE VIDEOS OF MY CARS ON YOUTUBE AND FAVORITES THEM ALL LOL<br><a href="http://youtu.be/J4jONpzaou4">http://youtu.be/J4jONpzaou4</a><br>HE HAS ALL THE CRAP STICKING OUT THE BACK OF HIS CAR SO I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT TOO I TOLD HIM IT WAS EASY TO DO THAT CANT U SEE BY THAT VIDEO I KNOW U PAUSED IT AT 5 SECONDS TRY IT N U WILL C WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THANX BUT NO THANKS I DONT NEED YOUR LUCK BIG DOGG


----------



## San Diego 619

http://youtu.be/U1wfJZOUrbE
http://youtu.be/oN1NTZSAPSk
http://youtu.be/kfZs2P3s_Bk
http://youtu.be/U1wfJZOUrbE
http://youtu.be/nFYAhBywxRA
http://youtu.be/rgcHyDTFfEE
http://youtu.be/ryUee4qLknc
http://youtu.be/mZ02YbK38E4
http://youtu.be/vp0hMZjWmdw
http://youtu.be/vlYE9S3q0rw


----------



## Dre1only

BLAH, BLAH, BLAH GET LIKE METS 64 HE GOT PILOTS LICENSE FOR THAT SHIT :roflmao:IN THE MEAN TIME DO U HOME BOY :wave:


----------



## San Diego 619

*TRY AGAIN*



Dre1only said:


> BLAH, BLAH, BLAH GET LIKE METS 64 HE GOT PILOTS LICENSE FOR THAT SHIT :roflmao:IN THE MEAN TIME DO U HOME BOY :wave:


SHOULDNT U BE SAYING TO GET A CAR LIKE ONE OF YOURS INSTEAD OF SOMEBODY ELSES CARS LOL FIRST UR CAR HAS NO WINDOW UR SEATS FELLOUT WHILE IT WAS HOPPING DOIN NO INCHES THAT THIGN IS NOT HIGH I JUS NOTICED U GUYS DONT LIKE BIG INCHES LIKE ME SO IMMA BRING ALL MYCARS DOWN TO STREET CARS I USUALLY DONT STOOP TO A LOWER LEVER BUT IN THIS CASE ILL DO IT TO SHUT U DOWN N STOP BRINGING UP OTHER PEOPLES CARS TALK ABOUT YOURS NOT METS CARS ILL BE BACK WITH NEW VIDEOS N PICS FOR YOU I AM AND WILL SHUT U DOWN IN CLEANESS AND INCHES AND U WAS YAPPING ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT U BARS AND UR 53 HAS ONE HAHAHAH NOW WHOS THE JOKE PRANKSTER U TALKED ALL THAT SHIT LIKE U WAS TOUGH AND U BROUGHT THAT JANKY CAR OUT THATS ALL U GOT N THOSE R BY FAR THE UGLIEST RIMS IV EVER SEEN THAT CAR IS NOT CLEAN DOO:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## San Diego 619

I GOT MOTOR I GOT PAINT I GOT RIMS I GOT A MOTOR UNDER THE HOOD NICE INTERIOR ALL MY WINDOWS AND ALL MY BUMPERS









how u like me now


----------



## San Diego 619

and the motor aint under the car either so id love 2 hear what excuse u have now


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> BLAH, BLAH, BLAH GET LIKE METS 64 HE GOT PILOTS LICENSE FOR THAT SHIT :roflmao:IN THE MEAN TIME DO U HOME BOY :wave:


GLUE UR BODY DOWN INSTEAD OF A RUBBERBAND HAHAHAHA


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:drama: Another pissing contest. :inout:


----------



## Dre1only

Scur-rape-init said:


> :drama: Another pissing contest. :inout:


naw scrape another insecure shit stalker lol that was the test hop,your reading to fast 619 or not at all or see'n what you wanna see show me were I said I don't use U BARS in my original thread and I'll step on the model you seen the u bar on,that 63 was a test hop " and its plastic not pre built like yours you make a plastic one and I'll come with one do'n inchezzzzz ain't nothin to it :dunno:


----------



## face108

I like the 60 i jus cant get into cars wit the wheels kicced bac and all behind the bumper thas that shit i dont like but everyone got they own style


----------



## Met8to

I can tell u now my 64 is far from.a glue bomb that shit may look ugly but sispension is clean as fuck all glued down clean no hot glue


----------



## San Diego 619

My brown caddy is plastic or is it too high ill lower it down for you just let m get my hands on some servos its not rocke science. I always got the inches but I hear more excuse than adrug addict not tryna go to rehab lol immaterial go buy a new car quaint n do functional deafened all that of course the inches n lets c what u guys gotta. I mean damn I think my cars r descent looking


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> My brown caddy is plastic or is it too high ill lower it down for you just let m get my hands on some servos its not rocke science. I always got the inches but I hear more excuse than adrug addict not tryna go to rehab lol immaterial go buy a new car quaint n do functional deafened all that of course the inches n lets c what u guys gotta. I mean damn I think my cars r descent looking


619 I ain't got shit against your cars homie I always say do what you like, keep it real homie you got pissed cause I asked you why are your motors on the bottom of your models, it was just a question right ? no disrespect tho " its your attitude " I'm not in to hop wars,ain't nothin to gain internet hopping but brag'n rights the cars speak for there selves rather plastic or die cast some of us can tell the difference,I'm just a laid back mutha phucka that does this shit cause I like the hobby its not that I can't make a car stand up or flip I just choose not too ...


----------



## San Diego 619

If u not into hopping wars y u open ur mouth all I do is hop u can c that I'm done with u clearly u ain't got nothing for my car


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> If u not into hopping wars y u open ur mouth all I do is hop u can c that I'm done with u clearly u ain't got nothing for my car


:shh: why u 







:roflmao: I know you hear me, cause I can thats why,nah dog I ain't got noth'n for your cars and if I did I wouldn't waste my time :facepalm: for what :dunno: so be done then, later :wave: lolz 



_*you can clearly see if I wanted to build one it ain't noth'n '" *_


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


>


lmao you no what happen last we hopped and i been doing this so what are you saying son


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> If u not into hopping wars y u open ur mouth all I do is hop u can c that I'm done with u clearly u ain't got nothing for my car


dre is the homie he builds clean cars and he down with d4l so he can say whatever pull that bs up on me and just like the last 3 times i will win


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Old shit but i still was banging bumper. Plastic n diecast.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j_qBpuDaRV4
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8wkAIpDRwxw
> Strive to catch bumper some wut like a real car
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-7HikKaz740


keep up the work bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I AINT WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BOY AT ALL TRUST ME I BEEN ASKIN HIM FOR A HOP AND HE HASNT POSTED NOT ONE CAR LL; HE DOES IT WATCH THE VIDEOS OF MY CARS ON YOUTUBE AND FAVORITES THEM ALL LOL
> http://youtu.be/J4jONpzaou4
> HE HAS ALL THE CRAP STICKING OUT THE BACK OF HIS CAR SO I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT TOO I TOLD HIM IT WAS EASY TO DO THAT CANT U SEE BY THAT VIDEO I KNOW U PAUSED IT AT 5 SECONDS TRY IT N U WILL C WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THANX BUT NO THANKS I DONT NEED YOUR LUCK BIG DOGG


who you want to hop boy stop you got them big ass nasty cars they come with paint and the motor already get and i still beat you i am the king of inches you better stop playing with me b4 we go for round 4 and we know who we win what a fucking joke you and met you neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr beat me never


----------



## sinicle

I never built a hopper, so Im a little confused. Why would you build a car with the wheels out back? It can't be impossible to build a realistic looking AND functioning hopper, I see Jevries doin it. The cars with the wheels sticking way out the back are clown shoes IMO.


----------



## darkside customs

sinicle said:


> I never built a hopper, so Im a little confused. Why would you build a car with the wheels out back? It can't be impossible to build a realistic looking AND functioning hopper, I see Jevries doin it. The cars with the wheels sticking way out the back are clown shoes IMO.


:roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> I never built a hopper, so Im a little confused. Why would you build a car with the wheels out back? It can't be impossible to build a realistic looking AND functioning hopper, I see Jevries doin it. The cars with the wheels sticking way out the back are clown shoes IMO.


oh they are realistic you'll find cars and trucks with the wheels at the bumper or past its done for inches it might not look right to you but they do have 1:1's out there check out some super show videos ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> oh they are realistic you'll find cars and trucks with the wheels at the bumper or past its done for inches it might not look right to you but they do have 1:1's out there check out some super show videos ...


Yea dre thats true but never pastvthe bumper but anyway WATS UP D4L HOWS THE BENCH KETS SEE SOME HOPPERS BRO U KEPT SHIT ALIVE IN HERE ITS ALL FUN WHEN YOUR AROUND


----------



## sinicle

I just re-read my post, and realized what a dick comment that sounded like. My bad, I didn't mean any disrespect.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> Yea dre thats true but never pastvthe bumper but anyway WATS UP D4L HOWS THE BENCH KETS SEE SOME HOPPERS BRO U KEPT SHIT ALIVE IN HERE ITS ALL FUN WHEN YOUR AROUND


ty that's how d4l do it met i see that 61 is working and looking good to i told you its more fun do inches but hats of to you for doing more inches on the real


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

its all good we just having fun is all we build cars with baby lock ups to but the kick back cars are for the hop pit lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> oh they are realistic you'll find cars and trucks with the wheels at the bumper or past its done for inches it might not look right to you but they do have 1:1's out there check out some super show videos ...


ty dre i see they made you kick yo car back looks like its getting nice nice inches i have to see the video but you looking good my boy


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> Yea dre thats true but never pastvthe bumper but anyway WATS UP D4L HOWS THE BENCH KETS SEE SOME HOPPERS BRO U KEPT SHIT ALIVE IN HERE ITS ALL FUN WHEN YOUR AROUND


now i seen a f 250 at the bumper center & the same with an elco in the cali swang'n video no drive shaft or rear end hydraulic driven I ain't talk'n way past the bumper 



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ty dre i see they made you kick yo car back looks like its getting nice nice inches i have to see the video but you looking good my boy


yep build'n my new years cars I'll get back on it tho not get'n the hop I want :nosad:


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> its all good we just having fun is all we build cars with baby lock ups to but the kick back cars are for the hop pit lol


Exactly cuz win or lose we all grabbin inches in our own way and accept a lose unless proven innocent haha


----------



## San Diego 619

I was just posting a picture I didknow that was the hop lets do it I never even knew we hopped lol that's funny just cuz I posted pics that means that was a hop u didn't even post a pic back so does that mean u didn't hop lol


----------



## San Diego 619

I AGREE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE CAN ALL BUILD SOME SHIT ITS ALL FUN N GAMES MET GOOD JOB ON THAT 1 I SAY U GOT THAT HOP POINT BLANK PUEBLO GOT STUCK HE LOST D4L I GOT SOME CLEAN SHIT CUMMIN U WILL LIKE IM N FELLAS KEEP BUILDING


----------



## LopezCustoms

Fasho lol fuck alk the bullshit swing wat u bring on the table for fun cuz we all gout our shit in.the air not getting stuck


----------



## jaymerck2

looking good in here alot of badass rides d4life


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

jaymerck2 said:


> looking good in here alot of badass rides d4life


ty about to get in the lab soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> Fasho lol fuck alk the bullshit swing wat u bring on the table for fun cuz we all gout our shit in.the air not getting stuck


met what i tell you my boy after you kick back you never go back lmao that 61 is looking good in the air on the real


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

it was not a hop are you the same guy from sd that i use to hop like 2-3 years back??? if not then my bad


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met what i tell you my boy after you kick back you never go back lmao that 61 is looking good in the air on the real


Lol hey hey im not gonna lie u were right on that one


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


>



dre i see you get it now you have to kick them back to be doing inches but you looking good my boy lets see how many ppl pull up now nice work dre


----------



## Hydrohype

Keep doing your thang SB
Im poor as fuck,just a dead beat unemployed ex hustler,,, But Im still a very grateful man..


Hear's my new diecast!





















and I still got my 76 diecast..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 578830
> Keep doing your thang SB
> Im poor as fuck,just a dead beat unemployed ex hustler,,, But Im still a very grateful man..
> 
> 
> Hear's my new diecast!
> View attachment 578831
> View attachment 578833
> View attachment 578834
> 
> 
> 
> and I still got my 76 diecast..
> View attachment 578835


i love the 75 and 76 house that's the best ones they come with the little face the big homies had so many of them yo shit still looks good i know you got some cars you working i know you better than that i see every body is starting to come a around and see the person doing the most inches win lmao got a 63 coming soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

he ready


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> dre i see you get it now you have to kick them back to be doing inches but you looking good my boy lets see how many ppl pull up now nice work dre


GOOD LOOK HOMIE JUST TRY'N TO KEEP THEM FOLKS AWAY FROM ME YOU KNOW,I'LL REINFORCE THE REAR THO "


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> he ready


:thumbsup: WHATS UP SB I KNOW YOUR READY TO PULL BOUT 50 OF THEM OUT THE LAB :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 578830
> Keep doing your thang SB
> Im poor as fuck,just a dead beat unemployed ex hustler,,, But Im still a very grateful man..
> 
> 
> Hear's my new diecast!
> View attachment 578831
> View attachment 578833
> View attachment 578834
> 
> 
> 
> and I still got my 76 diecast..
> View attachment 578835


YOU OTTA BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF HYDRO OUT THERE JIGGA HO'N TO BUY A CAR OFF THEM BITCHES BACKS :roflmao: 100 DOLLAR TRICCS I'LL BE DAMN :facepalm:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> GOOD LOOK HOMIE JUST TRY'N TO KEEP THEM FOLKS AWAY FROM ME YOU KNOW,I'LL REINFORCE THE REAR THO "


ty you can talk shit now you got a kick back car cause i seen them inches and trust me you doing more than most ppl keep that shit up and you will have to join team all stars right met?/////


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup: WHATS UP SB I KNOW YOUR READY TO PULL BOUT 50 OF THEM OUT THE LAB :thumbsup: :yes:


was still working on the red 61 i hate doing clean cars and a 63 that was for mets dad with a baby lock up i might kick him back now lol that ppl start doing inches i don't want everybody hopping over my whole car like i use to do to ppl lmao but hats of to you and met for getting in the lab and working hard on a kick back getting it to work y'all doing inches now lol you going to make face come after you dre lmao


----------



## Dre1only

FUCK IT I'LL JUST FORM A HIT SQUAD OF CRICKET HOPPERS AND KICK DOWN ****** DOORS LOL YOU SEEN WHEN I POSTED UP THE GOD FATHER AIN'T NARE ***** SAID SHIT FOR REAL THO HOMIE I AIN'T TALK'N SHIT BUT I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN THE ONLY SHIT THAT TRIP'D ME OUT IS THAT ***** PUEBLO PAK 63 HIT'N BACK FLIPS :roflmao::yes:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> he ready


Theater deuce looking good sb i do like that trailer to lol I just got a new 63 all red u know lol rag too with a red 5th wheel will be out soon and a blue 64 as with an all white top just came in the mail


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## BRAVO

Dre1only said:


> YOU OTTA BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF HYDRO OUT THERE JIGGA HO'N TO BUY A CAR OFF THEM BITCHES BACKS :roflmao: 100 DOLLAR TRICCS I'LL BE DAMN :facepalm:


hahaha..a hundo at a time!


That brown glasshouse is hard as marbles tho!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

ha ha ha ha ha ha,, what's fucked is? I thought the girl was happy, I think she was under the impression that i was gonna try 
again if she was'nt satisfied! naaahhhhhhh It dont work that way!


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha,, what's fucked is? I thought the girl was happy, I think she was under the impression that i was gonna try
> again if she was'nt satisfied! naaahhhhhhh It dont work that way!


 this is why she wanted Hydro to try again






:facepalm:click pic ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Look what I just found comming soon to a hood near u


----------



## Dre1only

Nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

That's a 2003 Lincoln towncar


----------



## Dre1only

thats the limo tho right cut it down ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met tell yo dad lets do this..... I am back in the lab and this one is for him


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Look what I just found comming soon to a hood near u


what you going to do with this


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the 61 call it the red damu


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

going to the wet soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the new kick back for this sd kid get a car my size and line it up and thats over 9 inches you cant tell that's D4L


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the 61 broke top make me mad  so i can stand him up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

rag 62 i need a hood for it who got a hood for me ?????????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

in to the 63 impalas this go around so who wants some i see ppl doing lots of talking when i was gone but the kiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnngggg is back now yes i have a ruler pull up:machinegun::machinegun::machinegun::machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what you going to do with this


WHAT U THINK IMMA SWING IT ON SOME CLEAN STREET SHIT NOT NO BUCKET


----------



## San Diego 619

I want thop with ur 63 and 64 Dena. My Lincoln is way longer n higher than those Chevy's but I dunno if I wanna jump wit them my shits stupid clean 2003 towncar not plastic n bet ur bottom dollar its on the bumper u better put a 2 liter instead of a hanky soda can to measure me I wanna jump wit some clean shit n I am merely no feather weight plastic immaterial a metal heavyweight playa not seriously get on my lever I will jump it as it is notwithstanding is a limo so I don't wanna hear me shit cuz u got hangars commingle out Tue back so same shit right mine just looks normal im talking about realistic huh dre1 imma serve EVERYBODY then yes ill chop it down to a 4 door Lincoln n one of u guys can buy it haha


----------



## Dre1only

the homie luxman was talking about casting some plastic one :dunno


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the old paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

old paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

old paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ready for a new look


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Dre1only

METS RAG RACK


----------



## Dre1only

http://www.pegasushobbies.com price check http://www.hobbylinc.com/plastic_models_on_sale


----------



## Dre1only

styrene plastic


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The new paint and a little bmf


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The 63


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Coming soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

New ls in the lab


----------



## jevries

Gonna be a sweet ride!



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> New ls in the lab


----------



## Dre1only

Look'n good SB that ls looks nice but you gotta do some surgery on that trunk homie







i still got some body work to do on mines i'll get back to it next year tho yours is look'n good tho ...


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

jevries said:


> Gonna be a sweet ride!


 thx to you j man I made that name for you lol I will post the card in my next one and send ppl your way got so many ppl on youtube like how you make a ls clip lmao I wish I did know how


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> Look'n good SB that ls looks nice but you gotta do some surgery on that trunk homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still got some body work to do on mines i'll get back to it next year tho yours is look'n good tho ...


 I see you big dre I know you going to her right this will have the baby lock up clean just for darkside who use to b a big hater now he cool and for met lol mike cut your ls so I can show you the dena4life light show but we both know you can't see me and don't cry about how clean you are just hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Any body pull up I need a hop same size cars


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Hopp against my caddy bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Let's do it


----------



## hoppinmaddness

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Let's do it


Im gonna be @hobby bench tommaro bro. On 19 ave


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok what time you got my num right


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Yea but my phone broke im gonna be there around 1:30


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

A little bmf


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

See you at 1 20 dena4life


----------



## Dre1only

Post that video of the hop off SB with you and Hoppin madness tomorrow,post some thing up you been in the lab long enough :werd:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lol dre I been doing that fucking bmf takes meeee all day but you know I will post a viedo


----------



## hoppinmaddness

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> See you at 1 20 dena4life


Gonna put my batts to charge


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

hoppinmaddness said:


> Im gonna be @hobby bench tommaro bro. On 19 ave


 Maddness are you in cali? or is SB in Az? anyway where is the video?


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> best razor to use for foil'n is a bic
> View attachment 586059



This nicca think's he still in the county! IT'S OKAY BRAH you home now fool...lol 

I should'nt be talking shit. at least you are will to fuck with that foil...


----------



## Dre1only

Damn Hydro see you posted to fast I only did the thread to put in a message lol top of the morn'n :fool2:


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> This nicca think's he still in the county! IT'S OKAY BRAH you home now fool...lol
> 
> I should'nt be talking shit. at least you are will to fuck with that foil...


you should try it homie its very liberating :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Hydrohype said:


> Maddness are you in cali? or is SB in Az? anyway where is the video?


Hes in az he should hav the vid


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Already cut up bro jst waitin on motors


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i see just got back to the house i will post the video soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

u already know what i got coming next rag


----------



## Dre1only

hurr-up :facepalm:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you no i won


----------



## Dre1only

hurr-up :facepalm:I can't tell lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Dre1only

Damn does he want a rematch :facepalm: you ain't right SB :roflmao:gotta have a back up plan,atleast a plan B lol ...






still active


----------



## ZeroTolerance

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I see you big dre I know you going to her right this will have the baby lock up clean just for darkside who use to b a big hater now he cool and for met lol mike cut your ls so I can show you the dena4life light show but we both know you can't see me and don't cry about how clean you are just hop


Are you talkin to me? Is this nikka talkin to me? DO you see this shit I'm wearing I'm the juggernaut bish! I'll slap you wit ya own pimp!






Wait til I show you what I got poppin over here you fugly bucket build summumma bish! lmao, I got double trouble coming your way in g-body form my friend.. I'll go head and tell you so you know when you see me, regal wit an ls clip and a 84 cutlass is commin yo way partna both over 6" neither have rainbow tape my boy! See.... Should've just kept me out of it, would've been happy in here claiming to be king anybody who's beat you know better, but I'm not gonna keep talkin.. as usual pics or nothing... This is all you get here til I feel like letting you know more.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dre1only said:


> Damn does he want a rematch :facepalm: you ain't right SB :roflmao:gotta have a back up plan,atleast a plan B lol ...
> View attachment 586411
> still active


 Theres gonna be a rematch bro jst waitin for my motors to get here


----------



## dig_derange

ZeroTolerance said:


> Are you talkin to me? Is this nikka talkin to me? DO you see this shit I'm wearing I'm the juggernaut bish! I'll slap you wit ya own pimp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til I show you what I got poppin over here you fugly bucket build summumma bish! lmao, I got double trouble coming your way in g-body form my friend.. I'll go head and tell you so you know when you see me, regal wit an ls clip and a 84 cutlass is commin yo way partna both over 6" neither have rainbow tape my boy! See.... Should've just kept me out of it, would've been happy in here claiming to be king anybody who's beat you know better, but I'm not gonna keep talkin.. as usual pics or nothing... This is all you get here til I feel like letting you know more.
> View attachment 586421
> 
> View attachment 586422
> 
> View attachment 586423


:roflmao:love that juggernaut video


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Who the fuck is this guy I don't know you go make a name for youself u clown b4 you come in here with that bs I never seen you with a hopper you can't beat me or no 1 in arfe club your name is not mike nor met or big dre or drakside so how can I be talking to you and whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the fuck are you fuck it fuck it goimg in my model room right now let's do it right now you talking shit like u can see the kkkkkkinnng yea I said king ***** now what


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hoppen mad you know what I told you kick them b4 you try again my boy


----------



## Lowridingmike

zerotolerance=lowridingmike... lolzies


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lol mike you got to many names my boy I was like who is this guy I am in my room about to open my rag lol stop playing and stay on 1 name


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Lol mike you got to many names my boy I was like who is this guy I am in my room about to open my rag lol stop playing and stay on 1 name


muh bad brah, I confuse my damn self sometimes.. I make em then sell/give em off onc ethey have o.g. priveleges.. So whats good you wanna hop or what brah? I wanna put my lsregal up against a clean g-body w/ no cage tonite is that gonna be a bet or what mayne?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I only got 1 other g body I got is my new ls no cage but he not ready you can hop my lsco if you want that he ready right now I can make a video


----------



## Lowridingmike

long as theres no cage, an elco is a gbody so it's gametime. I leave work to go home in 10 min, takes bout an hour to get there, I'll take vids there.


----------



## Dre1only

ZeroTolerance said:


> Are you talkin to me? Is this nikka talkin to me? DO you see this shit I'm wearing I'm the juggernaut bish! I'll slap you wit ya own pimp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til I show you what I got poppin over here you fugly bucket build summumma bish! lmao, I got double trouble coming your way in g-body form my friend.. I'll go head and tell you so you know when you see me, regal wit an ls clip and a 84 cutlass is commin yo way partna both over 6" neither have rainbow tape my boy! See.... Should've just kept me out of it, would've been happy in here claiming to be king anybody who's beat you know better, but I'm not gonna keep talkin.. as usual pics or nothing... This is all you get here til I feel like letting you know more.
> View attachment 586421
> 
> View attachment 586422
> 
> View attachment 586423


Zero Tolerance aka Undercover Brother



hoppinmaddness said:


> Theres gonna be a rematch bro jst waitin for my motors to get here


I know you'll be back thats why I DIDN'T CLOWN knew it wasn't like that ...



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Who the fuck is this guy I don't know you go make a name for youself u clown b4 you come in here with that bs I never seen you with a hopper you can't beat me or no 1 in arfe club your name is not mike nor met or big dre or drakside so how can I be talking to you and whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the fuck are you fuck it fuck it goimg in my model room right now let's do it right now you talking shit like u can see the kkkkkkinnng yea I said king ***** now what


:roflmao::bowrofl::roflmao::bowrofl::roflmao::bowrofl::roflmao: :bowrofl::roflmao: GOT YO ASS MR.POSTMAN, THE MUTHA FUCC'N " KING " WAS THROW'N A DAMN TANTRUM:roflmao::bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

heres my bucket...




































remember kids this is a 10+ yr old street hopper so its a bit ragged, but thas the whole poin, breathe ne wlif einto an old build..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Heres the cutty thats coming nex doing 6"+...





























I'll evenually foil and final clear both cars but for now its silve rpainted trim o get the idea.. I'll post video of bumper acion when we get done eating....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i cant wait my ls is doing 7 inches so plz try me i like that cutlass but we both know you cant beat me make a video plz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> Damn does he want a rematch :facepalm: you ain't right SB :roflmao:gotta have a back up plan,atleast a plan B lol ...
> View attachment 586411
> still active


 looking good big dre waiting on you to make a new video and cant wait to see the g-house you might make me do a new one i got to many cars getting worked on no i have to get mike out the way again:drama::420::420:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

long as theres no cage, an elco is a gbody man i will hop that but i got cars so don't start cry ing when you see my video


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Already cut up bro jst waitin on motors


ok i see you


----------



## Lowridingmike

Right now I'm officially fucked. first fuckin lick I sawwed through the hole in my crossmember. I usually use gromet or metal bar for the string to slide on and not saw through th eplastic but I completely redid the front and forgot I guess. dumb problem but oh well live and learn.. i'll be back... You win.. for now.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lmao i was in the model room getting ready might still post a video


----------



## Lowridingmike

you should. right now its a dead stalemate. you could take the win by forfeit.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

2 many cars


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> looking good big dre waiting on you to make a new video and cant wait to see the g-house you might make me do a new one i got to many cars getting worked on no i have to get mike out the way again:drama::420::420:


Glass House bout to take a bath get primed up tomorrow and painted hope its warm enough :x: gonna try and finish the frame tonight got my doors lined up right black on black on black, 3 x Black with a touch of gold ? and I'm fucc'n with Hell Raiser again ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness

gonna work on the rear tommaro jst need more styrene in both cars


----------



## Dre1only

I was about to buy that 55 2nite bought my boys nerf gunz instead sacrifices right :biggrin:


----------



## LopezCustoms

dont mind me im just walkin my dog lol http://youtu.be/ns_mW4Vfl7Y


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

That's what I like to see met kick them back and have some fun fuck them baby inches you use to do that lame you will have way more fun with this ls I beat my life on it and it works good keep this shit up and you might have to join d4 lol with no paint every one still likes your car cause of the inches nice work met see no 1 can hate on a g body looking good and working can't wait to see the paint I put mine up to I hop hoppen mad again then I will be back to get drakside lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

LopezCustoms said:


> dont mind me im just walkin my dog lol http://youtu.be/ns_mW4Vfl7Y


I see this is gonna be nice, fully detailed a-arms and shit.. But I'll be back tonight, my cars fixed and it does more than that.. Still fresh though. and no cage!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Mike your cars well yo 61 did nice inches for a car with a bumber just not ready for a car with a basket. Can't wait to see your car hop you been mia for a while nice to see you back now we need luxman to come hey where the fuck is luxman did he move again ??????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ls


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'll never be ready to destroy a fresh ridew/ a basket. bad enuf scootin the wheels all the way back liek we do where they dont lay anymore.. thanks for th eprops on th e61 that beat you, yea it had no weight built in 3 days on the bumper foiled flocked wet, tricked/modded,was hella fun to build with ya'll.. but this regal is a g-body and it hops just as high and does it easier. I know they'r eonly models but the regal's front end really is alot lighter than the chevy's.. freaky....


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 586810
> ls


whatcha got there huh? looks like it'll flip w/ no cage... jus sayin..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

d4l out on a Sunday in. Az pull up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Mike u still think you beat,me lol no haves never ever ever beat not you met or none of them sd guys only ppl who beat me was in d4l so stop b4 I break you off again d4l style and you no I stay with the ruler my 64 is doing almost 10inches so plz plz try me my kick back big homie that's the name of the car is doing over 10 iches so I would never let you or no 1 beat me unless you have them big ass cars and try and hop me lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

luxurious.. out on a screw dat it's snowing out here... lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

no car jackin me


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Mike u still think you beat,me lol no haves never ever ever beat not you met or none of them sd guys only ppl who beat me was in d4l so stop b4 I break you off again d4l style and you no I stay with the ruler my 64 is doing almost 10inches so plz plz try me my kick back big homie that's the name of the car is doing over 10 iches so I would never let you or no 1 beat me unless you have them big ass cars and try and hop me lol


My 61 initially killed your monte bro.. you had to redo it w/ a cage to beat my street car... keep it 100. initial deal was no cages on that build/hop. Met's 64 drop broke off every car you've ever built do you not remember all of a sudden? I can find the video to refresh it?!?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hit this mike.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lmao I never hop that bunny hopping ass 64 show me the car I hopped again cause I forgot plz show me and I told him I don't bunny hop all my cars go up why you think you and the rest sd are kick back oh wait it haves nothing to do with me or the rest of d4l stfu nobody never ever beat me you see I say iam the king who haves prove me wrong so many have try ed and I am still here now pull up so I can so you how a impala hops over a g body my car is going to go over yours I put my life on it if you want to you can hop my 63 I just build for mets dad you want some or what


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 586814
> hit this mike.


I'm way ahead of you..










DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Lmao I never hop that bunny hopping ass 64 so me the car I hop again cause I forgot plz show me and I told him I don't bunny all my cars go up why you think and you annd the rest sd are kick back oh wait it haves nothing to do with me or the rest of d4l stfu nobody never ever beat me you see I say iam the king who haves prove me wrong so may have try ed and I am still here now pull up so I can so you how a impala hops of a g body my car is going to go over yours I put my life on it if you want to you can hop my 63 I just build for mets dad you want some or what


Okay what was the 64 drop's name? had sumthin to do w/ "d4l Killer" and yeah I'mma have to refresh ya memory w/ some history.. thing about here is everythings in black and white!


----------



## Dre1only

looks like you ridin with my boy Desmond,what eva happened to that ***** capone :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only

What up SB ?


----------



## LopezCustoms

hey sb it didbt matter whether my 64 bunny hopped or not i just did wat u always said i couldnt do n thats beat u and i surely did sir n made sure quote " its all for tha inches ma boy" and u know it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> hey sb it didbt matter whether my 64 bunny hopped or not i just did wat u always said i couldnt do n thats beat u and i surely did sir n made sure quote " its all for tha inches ma boy" and u know it


What car of mine did that 64 hop????????????????? And plz plz tell how many inches its doing cause we see you think you are the king and your shit is not even a hopper its a fucking bunny hopping pice of shit I am going to get you and your I been building for 20 years ass dad out the way he in the back ground of your video doing all that but running from a model hop that's lame old man and don't come with a long ass post saying how you work this and we all got bills to pay old man


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> What up SB ?


 big dre what it do I have not been in the model room in a few days I might do a little video had like 8 cars in the shop now down to just 4 sucks with only one worker that me lol but I got a rag comming soon but you already know


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big dre what it do I have not been in the model room in a few days I might do a little video had like 8 cars in the shop now down to just 4 sucks with only one worker that me lol but I got a rag comming soon but you already know


and you know this man got Certified Hype done but I burnt my motor out:banghead: then I got Orange Bang done mite cut it out and kick something back for house calls try'n to pull my boy from texas up here name Steve Woolridge


----------



## Dre1only

View attachment 589637
the last 2 for 2012 I wanna cut that wagon :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

FUck it I'll pull up then. Already got my vids up. No cages, no cheater weight, full interiors clean shit.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Look here to see my vids in color. Impala or regal take your pic. Keep scrollin down you'll keep finding vids and my cars chump.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Look here to see my vids in color. Impala or regal take your pic. Keep scrollin down you'll keep finding vids and my cars chump.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...003185212032&type=3#!/groups/349951998360113/


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSP DRE THIS MR317 LOL


----------



## Dre1only

whats up its bout to go down up in soon this my boy SB page Him and MIKE BOUT 2 HOP SOON ... GOOD YOU MADE IT


----------



## Lowridingmike

I've already pulled up and post vid. WIll post em directly here when I get home where I saved em to my harddrive. I got pics of the impala by the ruler too so theres no confusion. Bet $$$ he pulls up with a cage or makes an excuse.


----------



## Dre1only

what vids you post on you tube already ?


----------



## Lowridingmike

those non colored shits. heres a photobucket try!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lowridingmike

Ha success, servin dat ass in full color now..








[/URL][/IMG]

The vids I uploaded to youtube came out all funky in black and white with a green bar on the bottom. hopefully these photobucket ones show.


----------



## Lowridingmike

still failed.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I told you don't start cry ing mike hop what you got and I will do the same


Lowridingmike said:


> I've already pulled up and post vid. WIll post em directly here when I get home where I saved em to my harddrive. I got pics of the impala by the ruler too so theres no confusion. Bet $$$ he pulls up with a cage or makes an excuse.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Mike my wife said go to bed with them lame ass cars lmao my girl wants to hop you off now mike I did not see a ruler show me how many inches you did


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Just for you mike 12 cars vs 3 I seen that weak ass 62 you got you can hop my rag 59


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

My rag 59


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Just for you mike 12 cars vs 3 I seen that weak ass 62 you got you can hop my rag 59


Looks like pullapart to me. I wouldn't hop against either of those buckets really.:barf: Maybe Met will put his monstrosity back together to serve you or sg but markie, lux, face, me, dre and all the other real hoppers consider that a hella sweet lot off ebay of parts and gluebombs. or it least thats what it appears. Tell your old lady I'll serve her with a resin she'd need her lunchmonies to aquire. if she thinks she cna hang, I'll build and hop against her too.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

A few cars I been working on


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Mike post a pic of your inches you always talking about you doing all these inches stfu watch my videos all my cars go up up and away you hit them cars one time b4 they broke get blood wait to my cam man come its over sd you get the right size cars yet


----------



## sg90rider

We just posted a lac yesterday 1:24 we got those do you plastic pushers got a big diecast yet


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

only die cast I have


----------



## LopezCustoms

my 64 does 20 inches on the ruler but hey u said it " its a bunny HOPPER" enough said done deal i won no questions asked n everyone else agrees


----------



## LopezCustoms

and to be honest old man gets paid trust me MONEY is worth way more than some hop against mr. i dont bunny hop but "its all for inches ma boy"


----------



## LopezCustoms

P.S. my bunny hopping piece of shit is a 64 vert promo oh yea that means its worth $125 as is lmfao talk about piece of shit now? lol


----------



## Dre1only

this is Mr.317 from texas who came to lil the other day cool brother got builds and hoppers


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> my 64 does 20 inches on the ruler but hey u said it " its a bunny HOPPER" enough said done deal i won no questions asked n everyone else agrees


who is every one plz tell us you stole my lock up and now you saying you beat get the fuck out of here alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll your cars and your dad cars been lame doing 2 or 3 inches if that stfu look at all your cars that look good hopping kick back so you should be say ing ty d4l sb ask every one about all are hop they will tell you i won them all blood ppl kick they wheels back and see ing all them inches imagine thats what i been doing and more you will never beat me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> and to be honest old man gets paid trust me MONEY is worth way more than some hop against mr. i dont bunny hop but "its all for inches ma boy"


wait wait now yall got money lol you fucking with the wrong one ok he gets paid so much lets hop for 10k i can come to you mr lopez no bunny hopping money lmao 

P.S. my bunny hopping piece of shit is a 64 vert promo oh yea that means its worth $125 as is lmfao talk about piece of shit now? lol 

man kill it that's boo boo you stole my lock up and basket look and think you did something now i see what big john be say ing about ****** they buy a car from you or pay you to do a car then steal your shit and act like they the man even try to hop you i will roll up one for us both big john


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> this is Mr.317 from texas who came to lil the other day cool brother got builds and hoppers


i like a few of his cars did not catch his thread tho


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> We just posted a lac yesterday 1:24 we got those do you plastic pushers got a big diecast yet


how do i see it


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


>


I know you worked hard on this car... Good stuff homie.. your boy's elco was tight too...


----------



## LopezCustoms

that 64 does 15-17 imches point done like i said making money is mpre important than hopping for money cuz wst u think we gonna live off a money we win off hops if u are then koo for u ... anothrr big point here is u said I COULD NEVER HOP A CAR LIKE UR STYLE N BEATVU WITH IT LOOK BACK IN THE ARCHIVES DUDE N ITS EXACTLY WAT I DID YEA I TOOK UR STYLE DID IT CLEANER NO HOT GLUE EVERYWHERE AND STILL SERVED THAT ASS ITS WELL SEEN THAT THE 64 IS ABOVE ALL ODDS VIDEO SHOWS IT ALL ... i also started dragging my rearends back cuz i been watching yastuvo videos before i met john or chipper so hell na im not tryna coppy D4L im doing it cuz i seen it on a GOODTIMES HOPPER!


----------



## LopezCustoms

oh and jus coiple more things yea befire my cars got up the way i wabted then to on bumper and i didnt mind losing cuz i kno my one car or cars are way cleaner than yours and still doing that bunper checking i rather look good and do my baby inches then have a damn bird cage out the back of my model car i didnt see any of that shit in the 90s with all the first model hoppers so i keep it CLEAN GoodTimes repping How High Lifted! LUGK hopper Allstars#1 thats how we do


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 590075
> only die cast I have


Oh Shit is that a caprice post a video of it swanging and the Cadillac video ill hit my dude up and see what happen to it


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Just for you mike 12 cars vs 3 I seen that weak ass 62 you got you can hop my rag 59


Dena4life-sb everycar u have belongs in the circus thays shit all bad hangars and tires not even under the car comeon man can u build that chevy u jus got normal n I'll pullup a clean ass chevy to it asap I don't hop junk I'll hop met dre n that's about it yo shit jus ugly


----------



## LopezCustoms

IM NOT NICE! BROKE THAT ASS IN N U WENT MIA FOR 3 WEEKS NOW WAT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lowridingmike

THe truth has come out... lolz Even the SD cat won't hop that junk. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks Hydro,hell yeah I had to Met was making me feel left out talk'n all that shit bout be'n the only one on hop'n on a-arms,yes sir I'm gonna keep it 100 Met kept me determined,Art's pics gave me the how to but Jevries inspired me years back when he came out with real deal so keep in mind who started it all Hydro I been watch'n you to before the wagon train build off them 58's the hot rod malibu up til now :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

you know they say real recognize real so I'm bout to keep it real and if you don't like what I'm bout to say you can find a corner and go cry in it no disrespect its just how I feel Met you stole SB style you had no choice he talked so much shit to you,you had you came up here and serve him but yo 64 promo is way uglier than anything he ever built with a coat hanger and yeah SB you did go mia but I know you had family issues I know you wasn't hiding but he served you Bunny hop'n or not there was never any rules made in the hop off but met :nosad: :nono:yastuvo :nono::nosad: both of yall need to keep it real, Met you stole his style & SB its all about the inches bunny hop'n or not so SB you need straight get more volts Met probly had a car battery lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> you know they say real recognize real so I'm bout to keep it real and if you don't like what I'm bout to say you can find a corner and go cry in it no disrespect its just how I feel Met you stole SB style you had no choice he talked so much shit to you,you had you came up here and serve him but yo 64 promo is way uglier than anything he ever built with a coat hanger and yeah SB you did go mia but I know you had family issues I know you wasn't hiding but he served you Bunny hop'n or not there was never any rules made in the hop off but met :nosad: :nono:yastuvo :nono::nosad: both of yall need to keep it real, Met you stole his style & SB its all about the inches bunny hop'n or not so SB you need straight get more volts Met probly had a car battery lol


 truth is my 64 is ugl cuz its not even painted yet and my setup was clean just the body is yet to be stripped n repainted in time tho and yea i dodnt stel no style i mean if u wanna look back a goo 10+ pages he kept sayin i couldnt do a hopper as high or his style if i ryed cuz i got baby inches trust me im not one to jock anothers style i rather make my own but kicking back wheels was done way before i raninto SB .. yastuvo is a a guy wjo records hopping? and nor did the 64 contain a coat hanger just simple bent plastic rods at least even comapared to the cages but honest to god i only had 7.2 volt rc battery running to my hopper the same battery i use on every car i ever hop or dance


----------



## Dre1only

I ain't taken noth'n from you I'm just say'n no it didn't look noth'n like his and I know if don't nobody else know you build clean shit,all I'm say'n is that ***** made you do that met, I'll give you the yastuvo but SB made you build that 64 let it be known,truth is why I call you young gunner you don't like nobody talk'n shit to you and you always rise to the occasion regardless, you got a go getter spirit win lose or draw keep hop'n homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> truth is my 64 is ugl cuz its not even painted yet and my setup was clean just the body is yet to be stripped n repainted in time tho and yea i dodnt stel no style i mean if u wanna look back a goo 10+ pages he kept sayin i couldnt do a hopper as high or his style if i ryed cuz i got baby inches trust me im not one to jock anothers style i rather make my own but kicking back wheels was done way before i raninto SB .. yastuvo is a a guy wjo records hopping? and nor did the 64 contain a coat hanger just simple bent plastic rods at least even comapared to the cages but honest to god i only had 7.2 volt rc battery running to my hopper the same battery i use on every car i ever hop or dance


Bro you stole my style arts yo dads and now yastuvo wow next you will be putting models under your cars and you talking bad about me .....now go ask yastuvo and big mike about me and teddy we been doing this for years yastuvo will tell you about how d4l came for him but his cars are to big we was kick back b4 him ask. Around so stop all that bs I never hopped that 64 u make goodtimes look bad say ing you beat me big john will tell you when you hop some one they have to have a car you don't just make a video say ing you beat every one lmao so you beat me. Teddy a hill dre lux sd fuck it you beat the whole world right ??????????? With that 64 who hopped you?????????? All my hops I ask do u want to hop??? Or something I jnust don't make videos say ing I won that's why I am the king now pull up or stfu and plllllllzzzzzzz stop cry ing


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena4life-sb everycar u have belongs in the circus thays shit all bad hangars and tires not even under the car comeon man can u build that chevy u jus got normal n I'll pullup a clean ass chevy to it asap I don't hop junk I'll hop met dre n that's about it yo shit jus ugly
> 
> Ok sure pull up a car my size not no die crap acting like you did the paint and all that I do my cars in 2 weeks then you every did you don't hop do you?????????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lowridingmike said:


> THe truth has come out... lolz Even the SD cat won't hop that junk. Bwahahahahaha[/QUOTE
> 
> I see you can't take the next man nuts out you mouth but that's cool we still hopping or what


----------



## Dre1only

YOU RIGHT SB SO ACTUALLY HE JUST DID A HOUSE CALL IN FRONT OF YOUR HOUSE :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> San Diego 619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dena4life-sb everycar u have belongs in the circus thays shit all bad hangars and tires not even under the car comeon man can u build that chevy u jus got normal n I'll pullup a clean ass chevy to it asap I don't hop junk I'll hop met dre n that's about it yo shit jus ugly
> 
> Ok sure pull up a car my size not no die crap acting like you did the paint and all that I do my cars in 2 weeks then you every did you don't hop do you?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ***** u think my brown caddy built itself u ned to look at ur videos u favorited of my cars jajaja u think my blue 57 nomad wagon going straight up not stuck n not flipping built itself u think my silver n red regal built itself u think my purple 64 built itself u think my pink 57 built itself u think my green n gold 61 built itself and as for my 2003 lincoln towncar Iimo I'm gonna chop it in half and make it a 4 door lincoln with new paint too n matching rims full interior and of course the motor so u can say I built that too.....NOW WHO lOOKS DUMB... YOU and yes all these cars are on my youtube page look at my upoads the proof will set u free lol now what
Click to expand...


----------



## San Diego 619

Denaforlife sb u said u build ur cars in two weeks damn for reals two weeks I build mine in a few days n they still look god


----------



## San Diego 619

Maybe u should take a month to build ur cars n u said two weeks n most of them ain't even painted no interior all u did was put a motor string mismatch rims that's all in two weeks words from a wise guy lol take a month on ur next build to get maybe halfass decent don't rush trust me I'm sure we all don't mind waiting cuz we really don't wanna see more of the junk u been bringing out


----------



## sg90rider

I never ride stock paint I'm at the pad laying down candy and paterns on all my diecast yea that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

just what I need


----------



## Dre1only

Theres a Beast in him some where wake up and do that shit ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THIS IS A HOPPER MR317 ELCO YALL GET THEM CLAAS's right buz ever body in lil and YOUTUB shit is HOT.. CHURCH TABERNACLE


----------



## Mlopez63

From the sound of it DENA4LIFE is it that time of the month for you. I don't run from nothing and i'm pretty sure we about the same age so who you calling old? Sometime when you have no time you don't have time i'm pretty sure you know what i mean. I can remember building my model cars looking like what you have now when i was 17 but i guess whatever makes you happy and proud on them inches.


DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> What car of mine did that 64 hop????????????????? And plz plz tell how many inches its doing cause we see you think you are the king and your shit is not even a hopper its a fucking bunny hopping pice of shit I am going to get you and your I been building for 20 years ass dad out the way he in the back ground of your video doing all that but running from a model hop that's lame old man and don't come with a long ass post saying how you work this and we all got bills to pay old man


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I am only 25 and ready to break you off for what u did in that video now you have no time lol but you had time to hold up your middle finger on point to the beat lmao but if you don't have time you just don't have time bills do come 1st but just know d4l is waiting on you and don't come out bunny hopping like your son


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

All my cars are not kick back and who shit you calling buckets my shit looks better than most of y'all hoppers and my shit go way way higher


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Sd I been had clean cars wtf you talking about pull and get broke off like you use to lmao team all stars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

All baby lock ups not kick no basket and y'all still cry ing y'all no better than to pull up on the team


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I like your cars you should post your videos up on my page you can join are new club to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Mike let's do it my clean 62 with your lame ass 62


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I know you seen me on the video true


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Now you see all them flakes


----------



## Dre1only

:uh: :around: :wow: :nicoderm: :sprint::ugh: wtf those are some clean ass buckets tho :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> :uh: :around: :wow: :nicoderm: :sprint::ugh: wtf those are some clean ass buckets tho :thumbsup: :roflmao:


Right big dre I see about to kill them off soon I have to put a moon in my next house


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I like your cars you should post your videos up on my page you can join are new club to


*( so this is what we talked about yesterday right ) *


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

GOODMORING LIL I SEE WE HAVE SUM CRYBABAYS DIS MORING DENA DEW U LIL BRO HAVE U A CAR FOR EVER CLASS AND DAT'S DAT'S.......................


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DEW YALL HAVE LAC FRONT END'S YALL DON'T NEED I NEED THEM THANK'S????


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LIKE THIS


----------



## LopezCustoms

u see all that detail? all u got is two long sticks connected to you rearends? come on now







breaking balljoints like real cars ? i kno you see this


----------



## LopezCustoms

look at all those hand layed flakes!







nothing but full detail over here LUGK AND GOODTIMES REPPIN!


----------



## LopezCustoms

i even engraved my trailing arms? cant see me when u say your cars are detailed sb all u got is inches but eben the my 64 handled that oh u ask wat car did i hop of yours? I Called out every car u had built and i obviously came with the video and i bunny hopped ( still has the word "hop in it") and broke u off with 17 inches of power thats says everything wat u pull up nothing? cuz none of your cars can get as high as my 64 did thats why


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> i even engraved my trailing arms? cant see me when u say your cars are detailed sb all u got is inches but eben the my 64 handled that oh u ask wat car did i hop of yours? I Called out every car u had built and i obviously came with the video and i bunny hopped ( still has the word "hop in it") and broke u off with 17 inches of power thats says everything wat u pull up nothing? cuz none of your cars can get as high as my 64 did thats why


your 64 is junkyou talk bad about my cars but you stole my style clown and for the last time I never broke your 64 off because it is a bunny hopper make it hop right then talk and thats a 7v right making that car bunny hop 6 inches and you got balljoints and all that right pull up then and see what happens oh wait I already broke you off that's why you stole my lock up but its good I got that 63 for you pull up your or your dads


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Right big dre


----------



## LopezCustoms

of course its junk cuz u kno u cant get up like that 64 with any car you have right now LOL keep all the talking i see no action at all LMFAO buny hop or not ALL I HEAR IS EXCUSES LOOKS LIKE UR WAY TO SCARED TO PULL UP TO IT HAHA NOW WHOSE THE CLOWN LMFAO 64 WOOPING THAT ASS FOR DAYS THATS WHY U KEEP ASKING FOR ANOTHER CAR HAHA YUP 7.2 VOLTS THATS IT AND STILL CLEARING 15 INCHES NOW WAT YAP YAP YAP IS ALL I SEE I LOVE BACKING MY SHIT UP WITH A CAR THAT CANT BE FUCKED WITH 64


----------



## LopezCustoms

u cant say u broke me off cuz im pulling up with shit thats never been done u couldnt see if u tryed its like urvthe coyote n im the road runner YOU CAN TRY TO FOLLOW ME AS MUCH AS YOU WANT BUT ILL ALWAYS BE THAT STEP AHEAD even with ur own style now wat?


----------



## San Diego 619

Denaforlofe let's hop I'll bring out my caddy to jump tonight I will have a video up amd I got something else too but there's somulesls no flipping and no getting stuck and no hangars comming out the back either now watch met8to how he don't hop me he gotta have those wings lol that's a joke
Tonight havea videok up by midnight


----------



## LopezCustoms

lmfao san diego ill hop u no bug deal ( why hmm u may ask because trust i can take a loss but umm i got my LS hot? just jot finished? or my 61 but its destroyed but ay let me kno lets hop lol im down trust no cage no hangers no stuck i can hop easy buy wen hangars are involved nvm ja u get n i kno u do but km down homie


----------



## Mlopez63

Well if you think for one second the finger was for you well don't flatter yourself. I was just playing around with my kid and since you don't know me i like to joke around but if you took it personal well tell you what it wasn't. I see your a youngster and all i got to say is keep waiting because i could care less what you say i'm a person who could care less what people say so with that when i have time or when i feel like it i will get 1 going but don't hold your breathe your like on the bottom of my things to do. QUOTE=DENA4LIFE_SB;16285163]I am only 25 and ready to break you off for what u did in that video now you have no time lol but you had time to hold up your middle finger on point to the beat lmao but if you don't have time you just don't have time bills do come 1st but just know d4l is waiting on you and don't come out bunny hopping like your son[/QUOTE]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Met shut up and get your car to hop right so I can break you off and sd don't come on my page telling me how to hop my ars have baskets pull up or shut up y'all cry to much to be grown men


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Denaforlofe let's hop I'll bring out my caddy to jump tonight I will have a video up amd I got something else too but there's somulesls no flipping and no getting stuck and no hangars comming out the back either now watch met8to how he don't hop me he gotta have those wings lol that's a joke
> Tonight havea videok up by midnight


Bro you been talking about this car for a week now where the fuck is the video already


----------



## Dre1only

Lol all I got is my 66 on a-arms yeah I may have pulled up late in the game with but I got it,I got it,I got it and I got another one coming out bwhahahahaha


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Met shut up and get your car to hop right so I can break you off and sd don't come on my page telling me how to hop my ars have baskets pull up or shut up y'all cry to much to be grown men


exactly more yap yap excuses ay it hops n u still yappn homie cant follow me dawg im off this thread my fingers are tired of typing since its all they get to do since u were to scared to pull up so i win by default lates


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Bro you been talking about this car for a week now where the fuck is the video already


Let's hop n I'll bring out my lincoln when u hop a car u can have ur hangars I'm game jus to shut u down but after this hop I'll never do it again met 64 did the damn thang INCHES homeboy n u yapping ur mouth about his cars hop but yet u said its all about the inches n boy he got them I wash people would jus keep it 100 but guess they I mean u can't we hop normal cars comeon I'm askin u for a fIr normal car hop


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao san diego ill hop u no bug deal ( why hmm u may ask because trust i can take a loss but umm i got my LS hot? just jot finished? or my 61 but its destroyed but ay let me kno lets hop lol im down trust no cage no hangers no stuck i can hop easy buy wen hangars are involved nvm ja u get n i kno u do but km down homie


Hell yeah let's do it I'll have my video up tomorrow I'm glad somebody will hop me normal cars with no excuses no bullshittin that's a rider right there thanx for that met n I know u standup for ur wins and never scared and will admit a loss I'm that too I'm always down to hop n never scared of a loss u never know


----------



## LopezCustoms

yeaa forsho much lpve homie! ill ppst up mine tomorow too ill hop the LS for the fun of it fuck it i got nada to lose just the fun is wat makes it worth the hop!


----------



## Dre1only

SB first of all,all your cars are buckets you ain't got no clean cars then you post up some clean cars yep they clean but they not detailed :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you can't win for lose'n:facepalm:you made some clean cars now they gotta be detailed met quit nit pick'n homie I'll hop some'n fuck it :dunno: why have a hopper right :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big dre you know what's funny my boy??? From arts to you sd. The new guy from texas the j man with the rc hoppers when are cars go up are front 2 wheels are the only wheels off the ground noww sd I thought you was a real one dog but I see you a hater to sd show us your car that all 4 wheels come off the ground when you hop and ppl say my cars don't look and hop like rl life what happen to the rl men in this world big dre you the only one left oh yea met stfu you made you own category the 4 wheel hop what a fucking joke now you talking but where your cars that u built your way sd its past midnight where is your video fucking jokes see big dre they all talk I got 15 cars waiting on any hating ass *****


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Do you want to hop that ls met???? Now take notes little kids out there this is how you say you broke someone off ask for a hop don't just mak3e a video saying you beat someone


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big dre if its not one thing its another. No basket not kick back he still want pull up his balljoint back going up and down cars lmmaaaaaaoooooo I got more cars on my video then you own little boy met wait to I come back to la I will be coming to how high to break you and your old ass dad off on tape and I a just waiting for you to make them back wheels say on the ground in the lab right now not bunny hopping. You know how d4l do it team all stars son


----------



## Dre1only

fuck it homie we know mets at school right now sd hmmm I know if i'm wanna hop somebody I'm gonna post up my shit on lay it low a maphucca ain't gonna have to go to youtube I'll smack that shit right in there thread on some real shit I got 1 with the wheels kicked back the rest of my shit yall already know what it is


----------



## LopezCustoms

caught in action! SB talk to me when you got a hopper doing this with NO CAGE NO EXTENDED BUMPER NONE OF THAT SHIR NO FLIPPING NO GETTING STUCK and COMPLETELY DETAILED then mayne we can talk mr. cant handle my 64




























my and rear end still lifts and lowers never glued in place!


----------



## face108

Man i like that shit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

That's my lock up met but its cool let's hop post that on my page so I can break you off d4l style I ls doing way more inches than that and for the last time I don't build supwe clean cars super detailed moving lock up I do inches no the talking is over let's hop dre you see how ****** talking all this shit but not posting they cars up what happen to sd and mike ?????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Post that video let's do this


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> That's my lock up met but its cool let's hop post that on my page so I can break you off d4l style I ls doing way more inches than that and for the last time I don't build supwe clean cars super detailed moving lock up I do inches no the talking is over let's hop dre you see how ****** talking all this shit but not posting they cars up what happen to sd and mike ?????


lol :dunno:guess they scuuuured


----------



## San Diego 619

Scared of what hahaha show me a video of no junk hanging out the back


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Scared of what hahaha show me a video of no junk hanging out the back


Smack'n all bumper no xtra bumper no pushed back bumper no hangers no bumper kit no catcher its nothing,School Boy turn't the fuck up


----------



## LopezCustoms

mines uploading giv it time mr cage


----------



## LopezCustoms

that LS better lose the cage but leave the rearend kick back the way it is gaurentee u flip lol yea im not hopping against no cage i alreasdy DID THAT


----------



## LopezCustoms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNbNzBeWnjs&feature=youtube_gdata_player lets go SD


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNbNzBeWnjs&feature=youtube_gdata_player lets go SD


what you do block me from leaving comments on youtube:roflmao:


----------



## LopezCustoms

no? lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Now try me lmao


----------



## LopezCustoms

nope you lost i said no coat hangars rules were said in video take off coat hangars and thats it gaurentee u flip! done deal WHOSE NEXT?


----------



## face108

LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNbNzBeWnjs&feature=youtube_gdata_player lets go SD


Good shit


----------



## LopezCustoms

face108 said:


> Good shit


thanks homie


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Lmao u know better ithan to fuck with me hold on I am in my model room right . Noe u want to talk shit and steal my lock ups ok I got something for you little kid no basket just bumber


----------



## LopezCustoms

take off basket and leave the car how it is bet you you flip! oh yea i dont need to hop again i already won so keep.hoppin for watever reason ypu want hope you enjoyed HHH GT LUGK TEAM ALL STARS TAKEN ANOTHER WIN


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

wow so you beat me????? When my car is going over yours go to. Bed little kid no wait wait stay up


----------



## LopezCustoms

yup rules were stated lil boy LOL u lost trust me i say it over n over no cage then ill hop but u cant do.it n like i did i made my point acrosd with out that cage u aint do nothin but FLIPPIN OVER = LOSING


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

This car is just for you met the name of it is called fuck met from gt mcc and lugk


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Don't start cry ing and run and hide you been talking shit now let your car talk


----------



## LopezCustoms

GT mcc? no such thing sir its GOODTIMES Cc thank you and sorry i proved my point took a win now u gotta hit the waiting list for anothee hop buddy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> yup rules were stated lil boy LOL u lost trust me i say it over n over no cage then ill hop but u cant do.it n like i did i made my point acrosd with out that cage u aint do nothin but FLIPPIN OVER = LOSING


 dre is this ***** on dope his car doing 5 inches my shit doing 7 and he beat me gt mcc is looking bad right now


----------



## LopezCustoms

my car talked the talk with balljoints somthing i dont see you doing?


----------



## LopezCustoms

and if i want AGAIN i can throw a cage on my shit and make it do 20 inches its not hard as i proved that with my 64 but then ur gonna cry about ... oh you a clown for steakibg my style so you make it to where it looks like i cant win wen i really do


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> my car talked the talk with balljoints somthing i dont see you doing?


 you right you right but I am the king of inches not balljoints as you are about to see no basket sd can get it if you not rolling with are crew then its fuck you


----------



## LopezCustoms

kool for you but i dont see any of your cars clearing 17 inches like my 64 so looks **** i got you on that too


----------



## Dre1only

oh I see this shit is coming together lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dre give me like 20 mins and he is done


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big dre I can't fuck with met like that no more he is not a rl man in that video he said yea I stole your lock up but the haters over look that part smh


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> dre give me like 20 mins and he is done


see now im DEFINITLY not hopping anything done in 20 min its like saying i built a lowrider hall of fame car in.a week LOL


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Big dre I can't fuck with met like that no more he is not a rl man in that video he said yea I stole your lock up but the haters over look that part smh


mmm mm mm yup i indeed i did say that but wait who was complaining to me about you cant do my inches or my setups like me all you got is baby inches blah blah blah then wen i do your setup and beat you with it now u go complain about i stole it ... damn man i kno its a loss but dam cant accept it much? i hope clean! no matter wat it is point blank that 64 i did was to shut you down not add more complaints


----------



## Dre1only

dam homies its 424 am on the east coast im bout to lay it down holla tomorrow fam


----------



## Dre1only

SB now you know you gonna have to make a frequent flyer,Met ain't gonna let that go and you ain't gonna hear the last of it until you win or draw cuz you cant lose one way or another homie your gonna have to give it to him until you beat that 64 not only did he beat you by do'n more inches bunny hop'n or not he also beat you with your own words bottom line homie its all about the inches my boy and he inched his way up in that fly'n 64,you bought the style to the table now you gotta take the fade or take the L and thats just keep'n it real ...
anything else you beat him at that 64 is gonna be like a thorn in your side,yall beef'n behind plastic damu ... keep it a 100%


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YOU KNOW ALL YALL GOWIN ON AND ON IS BULLSHIT..............HOP'N 1/25 ANT SHIT BRO PULL UP SUM FUCKIN 1/18 CLASS BREING DAT SHIT FOR 2013 THIN WE WILL SEE DA KING..................AND GOODMOREING LIL


----------



## Dre1only

Top of the morn'n Big Money


----------



## LopezCustoms

i woildnt mind hopping a 1/18 scale just no metal hoppers i have really no car for metal hoppers at all


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> YOU KNOW ALL YALL GOWIN ON AND ON IS BULLSHIT..............HOP'N 1/25 ANT SHIT BRO PULL UP SUM FUCKIN 1/18 CLASS BREING DAT SHIT FOR 2013 THIN WE WILL SEE DA KING..................AND GOODMOREING LIL


----------



## sg90rider

BigMoneyTexas said:


> YOU KNOW ALL YALL GOWIN ON AND ON IS BULLSHIT..............HOP'N 1/25 ANT SHIT BRO PULL UP SUM FUCKIN 1/18 CLASS BREING DAT SHIT FOR 2013 THIN WE WILL SEE DA KING..................AND GOODMOREING LIL


I've been telling this fools 

I always got a 1:18 diecast ready at all times candy out and paterns. ass locking up laying down on the bumper hard 

Diego mostly hops 1:18 diecast


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Diego mostly hops 1:18 diecast oh ok


----------



## Dre1only

Whats up SB


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what it do my boy about to post this video for mike and met


----------



## sg90rider

Yea that


----------



## sg90rider

LopezCustoms said:


> i woildnt mind hopping a 1/18 scale just no metal hoppers i have really no car for metal hoppers at all


Why ? You can't get it to work ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## sg90rider

LopezCustoms said:


> my car talked the talk with balljoints somthing i dont see you doing?


All hoppers r build different it don't matter what's under there


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

now haters who won??????


----------



## sg90rider

I can't see it on my phone it wouldent play but if it did I will always keep it 100


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

try ing to fix that now


----------



## LopezCustoms

i dont who your hopping against? that shit aint even primerd LOL i was hopping that blue LS( the one with cage who lost) your bringing out a whole nother incomplete car lol no thanks u gotta earn another hop from me with that u bar sitting higher than the rearend lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

sg90rider said:


> Why ? You can't get it t work ?


no its a waste of money to buy a $60 die cast tear it down and rebuild it it up .... i rather do what i want then and there than hav to destroy it to make it wat i want im strictly 1/24 1/25 plastic


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

get met you never take your L like a man you know you don't want to hop my blue Ls so did your do more inches then mine??????


----------



## sg90rider

Shit ill sell u one for the low


----------



## sg90rider

All mine cost over a hundred easy 

Car $ 40-70

Paint $50 

Rims $ 20

Servo $20

Motor 10

Tear down and build it up and bumper check 

PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LopezCustoms

oh trust i take my loses i have lost 3 times not to you i lost against diego 619 and his bro for fun cuz the dont got no ugly ass baskets they have the bumper that comes with the car LOL trust me u cant beat me with out that basket n wen u dobtry to u come with a car pulled out the box and just a hopper motor and some u bars i told you before if im gonna hop u ur cars cant be havn that shit n u kno it so like i said ur blue LS took that loss cux the cage stops it from flippon n that other out the box LS isnt even close to paint point across


----------



## LopezCustoms

sg90rider said:


> Shit ill sell u one for the low


kll take you up on that offer when im done with my bike im breaking $1000 on it so after ill scoop one up and get it on bumper


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOK LIL ***** LOPEZ. NOT SKILLED TO FUCK WITH DEM RIDER'S BRO U DUMPIN OVER $100 IN A FUNKY ASS 1/24. SOME YALL ***** TALK ALL DAT SHIT YALL ON DIS HOE ALL GOT DAME DAY LIKE U DONT WORK ARE GO TO FUCKIN SCHOOL . NOW 4 US DAT ANT SCARED AND TUCKIN THAY TAIL LIKE SOME OF US WE SHALL GET IT ON BRO ............. AND 4 U TAILL TUCKIN MARK'S GET YO BAARS UP BRO BRO..............................................................SG90RIDER HELP DIS LIL *****........


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

GOING TO DA JOB TILL TOMORROW LIL$$$$


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> oh trust i take my loses i have lost 3 times not to you i lost against diego 619 and his bro for fun cuz the dont got no ugly ass baskets they have the bumper that comes with the car LOL trust me u cant beat me with out that basket n wen u dobtry to u come with a car pulled out the box and just a hopper motor and some u bars i told you before if im gonna hop u ur cars cant be havn that shit n u kno it so like i said ur blue LS took that loss cux the cage stops it from flippon n that other out the box LS isnt even close to paint point across


 wow


----------



## sg90rider

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOOK LIL ***** LOPEZ. NOT SKILLED TO FUCK WITH DEM RIDER'S BRO U DUMPIN OVER $100 IN A FUNKY ASS 1/24. SOME YALL ***** TALK ALL DAT SHIT YALL ON DIS HOE ALL GOT DAME DAY LIKE U DONT WORK ARE GO TO FUCKIN SCHOOL . NOW 4 US DAT ANT SCARED AND TUCKIN THAY TAIL LIKE SOME OF US WE SHALL GET IT ON BRO ............. AND 4 U TAILL TUCKIN MARK'S GET YO BAARS UP BRO BRO..............................................................SG90RIDER HELP DIS LIL *****........


YOU CAN ONLY POINT THEM IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION YOU KNOW


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i beat this to


----------



## sg90rider

MAN I'VE BEEN IN THE CANDY shop throwing down some paint


----------



## LopezCustoms

are u sayong i dont have the skill to do a 1/18 scale hopper thats metal? really? cuz i wanna hear where i lack of skill i really do!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i got a 64 for you sd


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i beat this to


***** when did we hop lol its funny how impost a video n u size me up then go build sumthin highernn say thats a win we need to agree on a hop and when n post videos I don't remember u hoppin my my caddy can u tell me what car u hopped against me all bullshit aside real talk homie me n met set a hop date but I fuckedup n took my cars to my moms to hop my lil bro n left my cars there but i will be picking them up tomorrow n post a video for sure nice hoppin met n dena I'm waiting for that 64 u said u got for me asap bring itjusnsay when so I don't post a video of mine n u post one n say ur higher n I don't even know were hoppin n I hope u ain't expecting me to hop with some halfass non painted non interior non engine none matching rims transformer junk comming out the back for reals my nig get real that shitwont get play around here homeboy n u and dre1 r boys dre u ain't told him shit about thatmi guess on ur side friends let friends hop ugly shit we don't come correct take ur circus junk off n im al game all day we can hop several cars but if undo bring that junk hangarout the back instill got mylimo thats fair no wait no I'm metal n way to clean lol


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


Imma tell u righr now I'm pulin up on that bone stock ass monte carlo ls dena vodeo will be up tomorrow


----------



## LopezCustoms

Church^


----------



## San Diego 619

Bring it dena
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O8vkGADvkg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619

I got nothin but inches dena comeonn by the way this last car is for ur ls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdZxABSeP2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619

Den u never beat my caddy still never lost
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ02YbK38E4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LIL BRO U HAVE SKILL ???? MY 6 YEAR OLD CAN BRAKE OFF A 1/25 LOL...ALL IM SAYING IS YOU AND DENA GO BACK TO BACK WITH BULL SHIT NOW I SEE EVER BODY ON IT TO........THAT'S Y I SAY LIT'S DEW 1/18 AND SEE DA KING....DENA ANT THE ONLEY ONE DAT HAVE SHIT OFF DA BACK OF HIS CAR'S... DIEGO POST A LAC WITH A 59 BUMPER ON A LAC BUMPER WHAT D FUCK LOL DAME DIEGO... THIS ANT JUST FOR ONE IT'S FOR ALL AND LIL LOPEZ YOUR DAD SAY HE WORK'S OK OK THIN GIT MONEY FROM HIM U ARE STILL HI'S LIL KID............1/18 IS JUST LIKE 1/25 IF NOT BETTER... I GEUSS U HAVE TO BE A WIZARD.......... THAT'S Y IM MR317 WIZARD.. WE ALL ARE JUST CANT BE SCARED TO WIP YO WAND... SO BRING YALL AZZ'S ON HERE THANK'S MUCH LOVE............


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Denaforlofe let's hop I'll bring out my caddy to jump tonight I will have a video up amd I got something else too but there's somulesls no flipping and no getting stuck and no hangars comming out the back either now watch met8to how he don't hop me he gotta have those wings lol that's a joke
> Tonight havea videok up by midnight


 dam blood. You know you ask for it now I broke you off you ckry ing big dre I told you ****** can't see me with tbhis hoppen models


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIL BRO U HAVE SKILL ???? MY 6 YEAR OLD CAN BRAKE OFF A 1/25 LOL...ALL IM SAYING IS YOU AND DENA GO BACK TO BACK WITH BULL SHIT NOW I SEE EVER BODY ON IT TO........THAT'S Y I SAY LIT'S DEW 1/18 AND SEE DA KING....DENA ANT THE ONLEY ONE DAT HAVE SHIT OFF DA BACK OF HIS CAR'S... DIEGO POST A LAC WITH A 59 BUMPER ON A LAC BUMPER WHAT D FUCK LOL DAME DIEGO... THIS ANT JUST FOR ONE IT'S FOR ALL AND LIL LOPEZ YOUR DAD SAY HE WORK'S OK OK THIN GIT MONEY FROM HIM U ARE STILL HI'S LIL KID............1/18 IS JUST LIKE 1/25 IF NOT BETTER... I GEUSS U HAVE TO BE A WIZARD.......... THAT'S Y IM MR317 WIZARD.. WE ALL ARE JUST CANT BE SCARED TO WIP YO WAND... SO BRING YALL AZZ'S ON HERE THANK'S MUCH LOVE............


 hold up blood you talking crazy now no 1 can't beat ,me you can pull if you like and I will show you how dena4life puts it down and my money long. I just don't likme die crap but if you and sd keep this I will be buy ing 2 rl soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I forgot about this one die crap did this back in the 8th grade I should have the bumbers somewhere lol


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIL BRO U HAVE SKILL ???? MY 6 YEAR OLD CAN BRAKE OFF A 1/25 LOL...ALL IM SAYING IS YOU AND DENA GO BACK TO BACK WITH BULL SHIT NOW I SEE EVER BODY ON IT TO........THAT'S Y I SAY LIT'S DEW 1/18 AND SEE DA KING....DENA ANT THE ONLEY ONE DAT HAVE SHIT OFF DA BACK OF HIS CAR'S...(((( DIEGO POST A LAC WITH A 59 BUMPER ON A LAC BUMPER WHAT D FUCK LOL DAME DIEGO))) looks like my 58 bumper kit lol... THIS ANT JUST FOR ONE IT'S FOR ALL AND LIL LOPEZ YOUR DAD SAY HE WORK'S OK OK THIN GIT MONEY FROM HIM U ARE STILL HI'S LIL KID............1/18 IS JUST LIKE 1/25 IF NOT BETTER... I GEUSS U HAVE TO BE A WIZARD.......... THAT'S Y IM MR317 WIZARD.. WE ALL ARE JUST CANT BE SCARED TO WIP YO WAND... SO BRING YALL AZZ'S ON HERE THANK'S MUCH LOVE............


lotta bullshit you talk'n bout what I should of told SB but got an impala bumper kit on yo shit with the bumper :roflmao: good eye Big Money yall fools trip'n tho !!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

come on sd get rl you called me out and got broke off even the haters will tell you you said the wheels are under the car read what you said not me you ask it and I gave it to you now keep playing with me and I will do it again you looking for a die crap what's the web site so I can shut y'all the fuck up


----------



## Lowridingmike

shit topic. lolz Dude gets sore when somebody serve em don't he?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I GAVE U PROP'S BUZ U WERE A B-DOGG AND U WILL HOPPE.....LIL 25CINT AZZ ***** IM BRAKE YOU AZZ OFF NOW.. FLAME UP PUP LIL PUP I WAS JUST SAING 2013 1/18 JUS TO DEW SOMETING NEW TEST YOUR SKILL'S PUP.. IM 34 GOT 5 PUP'S LIL ***** SO IM BRAK YO AZZ OFF O BEFOR I FORGIT TO LIL DICK HEAD LIL HOE SCARED YALL NEED TO STEP OUT DA BOX SUM TIME IF U CAN ......... SB U GIVE THE REAL DEAN 4 LIFE RIDER'S A BAD NAME ... LIL PUP U NEED A HOOD TICKET 4 SOME LOL:facepalm: LOL YA SOME OF DAT BULLSHIT U POST UP .......***** U NEED TO START A JUNYYARD DIORAMER LOL LOL LOL BRING IT MARK'S THANK'S BRO'S MUCH LOVE


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

AND FOR SAN DAY NOT BRING IT..............hno: FUCK BOYZ....LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Everytime I come into this thread it makes me just wanna.....








TAKE A BIG HUGE STEAMY SHIT....




Can I have one of those cricket hoppers to wipe my ass with? :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms

ay SB lets bust this foos ass CALI STYLE


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

U SOUND LIKE A AZZ BUSSA LIL MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

5:09 Pimp C - I Know You Strappedby 626bigSGV108,097 views


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

2:35 the relativesby reppindablockz105,937 views 4 U DENA GIT YO MIND RIGHT BRO:nono:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dena pullup ***** this is a callout let's do this shit asap bring somethin out no bars comming out the back
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619

And no getting stuck or flipping ***** dre1 your boy might need some backup u can bring it to *****


----------



## San Diego 619

Dis how daygo do it homie


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo that swanging my nigg


----------



## Dre1only

yeah give me a minute I got something for you but not tonight :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider

So you need hours not minutes lol just fucking with you pimpin but what it do


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> And no getting stuck or flipping ***** dre1 your boy might need some backup u can bring it to *****


yeah I'm back in there but it ain't ready 



but I got one coming don't trip in the mean time tho get some of this again :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> And no getting stuck or flipping ***** dre1 your boy might need some backup u can bring it to *****


Lmao


----------



## sg90rider

I got a real rag top like that at my dads pad is that a 65 or 66 pontiac mines is a 65 catalina rag


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> yeah I'm back in there but it ain't ready
> 
> 
> 
> but I got one coming don't trip in the mean time tho get some of this again :roflmao:


Bring it


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> Lmao


it hits tho ***** it aint no chipper ***** and the back wheels roll freely no brakes my ***** in other word it aint stationary :boink:


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> I got a real rag top like that at my dads pad is that a 65 or 66 pontiac mines is a 65 catalina rag


I laid it down last night was tired just decided to fuck with you before I went to sleep,is that Catalina cherried out or are you working on it those are some badass rides to I think they make them in plastic make a replica of yours,but yeah I need some hours :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> And no getting stuck or flipping ***** dre1 your boy might need some backup u can bring it to *****



Blood stop it asap you called me out and I beat you talking crazy like you want a round 2 lmao no 1 can fuck with dena4life and the team y'all can keep try ing I got a 63 for that you talk about nothing coming out the back wht so you call that bumper kit that all pushed up wtf you call that I got a 63 no paint cause the sun have not been out you took a L to the Ls now try this 63 and stay off the homie dre blood and pull up on me your video says for met8 but you say you calling me out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> I got a real rag top like that at my dads pad is that a 65 or 66 pontiac mines is a 65 catalina rag


You know we all like them rags I got a impala coming out soon clean way cleaner than all y'all model cars darkside cause we all know you don't have a rl car you drive your wifes bug what a lame


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> 2:35 the relativesby reppindablockz105,937 views 4 U DENA GIT YO MIND RIGHT BRO:nono:


 come blood I am from pasadena you know how many blunts I smoke with them they know me and the homies they stay in are hood doing partys and kicking it my boy got songs with them and all that we do this shit for rl as you will see waiting on you to pull. Up a got a die crap just for you not sd but just for you let's hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> ay SB lets bust this foos ass CALI STYLE


 And you know they not ready going to give it to them the hhh way lmao for ppl that don't know what hhh means right big boy???


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> And you know they not ready going to give it to them the hhh way lmao for ppl that don't know what hhh means right big boy???


Dena I posted a video of my caddy bumper checkin n I did say consider that a callout i m jus wondering if ur gonna hop me or not nothing raggedy remember so I'm guessing u got nothing for me no hangars comming out the back or u can do any inches in a NORMAL car let's do this shit u been yappin ya gums now I'm calling u out n u acting like u didnt see my post calling u out
SAN DIEGO 619 is calling u out make sure ur car is complete


----------



## San Diego 619

I am calling out dena4life sb 
I'm calling out bigtexasmoney
I'm caling out dre1 
PULLUP. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena I posted a video of my caddy bumper checkin n I did say consider that a callout i m jus wondering if ur gonna hop me or not nothing raggedy remember so I'm guessing u got nothing for me no hangars comming out the back or u can do any inches in a NORMAL car let's do this shit u been yappin ya gums now I'm calling u out n u acting like u didnt see my post calling u out
> SAN DIEGO 619 is calling u out make sure ur car is complete


 how you want to hop me making all this rules man get with that bs I broke that nasty ass lac off already but if you want round 2 I will give it to you again ***** just don't start cry ing about my car your cars have baskets to just not made of hanger yours are made from bumber kits no get look at big boy cars now that's what you call bumper big boy what the web site to buy the big cars at


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I am calling out dena4life sb
> I'm calling out bigtexasmoney
> I'm caling out dre1
> PULLUP. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 so you want to hop me with this ok I got something for you a 1st time hopper


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Oh yea 9ers to the ship fuck the 9er haters


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

IM BACK:guns:







Mr317 Wusup yall part1


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> IM BACK:guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr317 Wusup yall part1I keep it Clean tho lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foiled out wet paint clear videos detailed plastic clean shit ...


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> I am calling out dena4life sb
> I'm calling out bigtexasmoney
> I'm caling out dre1
> PULLUP. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 no bare metal you talk about complete no trailing arms no shocks nothing films so blurry a ***** cant even tell if they dz let alone match and you still cheating show the whole car and focus the camera and I'll pull my ts out fool how you gonna tell some body to bring something clean and yo shit aint complete :facepalm:



 and learn how to post your dammmm videos ***** :bowrofl:


----------



## San Diego 619

What's no complete on it except door handles dats what u gonna cry about really.....what about my 61 wit a engine upfront I got you I don't give credit when credit is due real talk don't b a hater I'll post a pic for u lol n u talk about gettn right to the direct point ***** unwanna hop me or not


----------



## sg90rider

SD619 I been hitting you up call me *****


----------



## Dre1only

*" READ THE QUOTE ***** "*


Dre1only said:


> (*(*no bare metal you talk about complete no trailing arms no shocks nothing films so blurry a ***** cant even tell if they dz let alone match and you still cheating show the whole car and focus the camera and I'll pull my ts out fool how you gonna tell some body to bring something clean and yo shit aint complete *)*:facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> *" * and learn how to post your dammmm videos ***** *"*:bowrofl:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> What's no complete on it except door handles dats what u gonna cry about really.....what about my 61 wit a engine upfront I got you I don't give credit when credit is due real talk don't b a hater I'll post a pic for u lol n u talk about gettn right to the direct point ***** unwanna hop me or not


*YOU SOUND CONFUSED lol hater how can I hate something I love ***** truth be told ;your die cast is complete but then again why wouldn't it be you bought it like that I'm talk'n bout your caddy period fuck the door handles ***** look at mines then lookl at yours you get'n inches I give you that but it ain't get no grade from me on being clean it ain't to much different in SB's 1st cars get'n inches in other words go detail that pos *:roflmao: l_*look at my shit *_
<em><strong><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="5"><span style="color:#000080;">



_*then look at yours *_<em><strong><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="5"><span style="color:#000080;">



_* 
*_


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Mr317 Taco Truuck







LOL:yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dat taco truck is cool as hell man it deff needs to b freakt out flaked out candy paterns murals whole lot of detail would put it on point clean but keep the taco theam i would cut d door lot of things u could do would b a bad bitch just my opinion


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> What's no complete on it except door handles dats what u gonna cry about really.....what about my 61 wit a engine upfront I got you I don't give credit when credit is due real talk don't b a hater I'll post a pic for u lol n u talk about gettn right to the direct point ***** unwanna hop me or not


Like the homie dre said stop acting like you did something ***** you got the car like that you put a paint job on it we can see that and so did we your motors came in the car all cromed out ready to go to stop it and I don't give a fuck about no bmf or none or that bullshit I will break that nasty ass lac off and you already know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> IM BACK:guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr317 Wusup yall part1


.


Wait wait did you just say d4l sb can get this 2????? You is on the team but if you need it I can give it to you for sure show you why I am the real king now what they got to say I got the 60 ready but the sun have not been out so I got like 5 to 7 brand new cars ready for the paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> IM BACK:guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr317 Wusup yall part1


.


Wait wait did you just say d4l sb can get this 2????? You is on the team but if you need it I can give it to you for sure show you why I am the real king now what they got to say I got the 60 ready but the sun have not been out so I got like 5 to 7 brand new cars ready for the paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena I posted a video of my caddy bumper checkin n I did say consider that a callout i m jus wondering if ur gonna hop me or not nothing raggedy remember so I'm guessing u got nothing for me no hangars comming out the back or u can do any inches in a NORMAL car let's do this shit u been yappin ya gums now I'm calling u out n u acting like u didnt see my post calling u out
> SAN DIEGO 619 is calling u out make sure ur car is complete


 So you do want to hop me with the ckaddy??????? I will make a video asap you have a basket on your its that nasy bum kit you have so don't car to me about shit let's hop or stop talking


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP SB BRO U OK SAVE DAT TILL FEB DIN BRAKE DA AZZ OFF...:biggrin: EVER IT'S GONBE


----------



## Dre1only

fucc it do it now and get it over with :facepalm:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> So you do want to hop me with the ckaddy??????? I will make a video asap you have a basket on your its that nasy bum kit you have so don't car to me about shit let's hop or stop talking


Duuuuh I wanna hop have I not been calling u out for a lil minute now comeon now dats a dumb question.I been askin you n dre1 let dena answer don't runup n try to get at me when I wasntneven talking to u ***** let him handle his own beef with me ill dig u out after I'm done with your boy or we can have a 4 way hop me n my boy sg90 vs dena and dre1.dre1 don't jump in a convo if u ain't hoppin and again dena please point out where ii have a basket or 5th wheel on my caddy no baskets here....please point that out u must be high again to say my caddy has a basket on it I did a while back but when I pulledup on u ther was just a bumper


----------



## San Diego 619

This hop is for dena pullup up ***** no hangars comming out the back no 5th wheel either just inches now quit wit the excuses n bring it stop complaining n whining
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619

U remember this I swung it n pulledup on u n u said u were gonna post somethin n serve me when u got home n u never did n that was a year ago shiiiit n I guess u still haven't got home hey dre1 can u pullup on that n everybody listen to the bullshit excuse he gonna say watch its clean to everybody in every topic Ibeen calin u ****** out n not nobody pullup everybody sees thiscan I get a fuckin hop jesus I'm even postin hops weeks before u guys to let u size me up n comeback but......no comeback I'll go pulupnon bigmoneytexas u ****** jus suck lol really doe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C58-RFri_qo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> This hop is for dena pullup up ***** no hangars comming out the back no 5th wheel either just inches now quit wit the excuses n bring it stop complaining n whining
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj1MDRDCPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


doing way way more inches let's see who crys you keep try ing to make more and more rules that why I have not broke you off but you keep asking for it so here it comes any of y'all in sd who want it let's do it pull up big boy if your cars are the same size as mine I need that asap


----------



## San Diego 619

There's only 3 rules no hangars on the back of the car no flipping or no getting stuck u seen my car if I can do it u can't hahaha but I know u can't build a normal car me more so I guess I'll have to chop up your transformer with hangars on the back to huh


----------



## tyhodge07

That shit looks dumb as hell. Fix the rear, your in some kid world with that shit. If your modeling after a hopper then model after a hopper. Fake inches are no inches.


----------



## San Diego 619

Amen
He thinks it looks good I guess n he can't build a car without those hangars


----------



## San Diego 619

go ahead dena u gonna get stuck in a world of shit imma serve u either way n after I do imma bumper check your boy dre1 too I stay ready that way I don't gotta get ready


----------



## tyhodge07

Might as well use a wheelie bar.


----------



## sg90rider

X2. is the pictures of his cars in black & white oh my bad there's no paint


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> X2. is the pictures of his cars in black & white oh my bad there's no paint[/QUOT
> Hahaha


----------



## sg90rider

Like I said **** got you on all kinds of leavels *****


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo you see how we served this ***** with the snoop devill served his ass , go ahead I don't care about Shit coming out the back I got some Shit for that to


----------



## San Diego 619

My caddy is ready with no basket n hangars coming oh the back n my Lincoln ready to Just in case he does do that Wack ass wheelie bar hangar thingy I dunno what he calls it I call it garbage though on my side I been ready for almost a week n still n still no hop







this is for bigmoneytexas come on ***** u told me do hop something so not only am I hoppin I'm pullin up to any of it cars n my car is diecast.... I tried tellin y'all I ain't ever scared


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo that shits called a shopping cart LMAO


----------



## San Diego 619

*Lol*



sg90rider said:


> Mondo that shits called a shopping cart LMAO


:barf: for a shopping cart maybe I should make him his own shopping cart hop topic hahaha


----------



## San Diego 619

Anybody dre1only big money Texas somebody


----------



## San Diego 619

I guess it's too much to ask for jus a little hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tyhodge07 said:


> That shit looks dumb as hell. Fix the rear, your in some kid world with that shit. If your modeling after a hopper then model after a hopper. Fake inches are no inches.


 who the fuck are you do you even know how to build a hopper


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> There's only 3 rules no hangars on the back of the car no flipping or no getting stuck u seen my car if I can do it u can't hahaha but I know u can't build a normal car me more so I guess I'll have to chop up your transformer with hangars on the back to huh


 making a video now. For you this is my 2nd time breaking you off ***** talk about that you can't see me that why you try ing to make all them rules up ***** I am the king I make the rules don't y'all get it by now no more talking my 63 is doing more inches than your ckaddy and big boys mini van


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Anybody dre1only big money Texas somebody


 I will hop this to if you like post a video on my page so you can't say I did not beat you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> go ahead dena u gonna get stuck in a world of shit imma serve u either way n after I do imma bumper check your boy dre1 too I stay ready that way I don't gotta get ready


 this needs to be cut down lol just like daygo always try ing to cheat to win lmao I only hop cars the same size as mine


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> making a video now. For you this is my 2nd time breaking you off ***** talk about that you can't see me that why you try ing to make all them rules up ***** I am the king I make the rules don't y'all get it by now no more talking my 63 is doing more inches than your ckaddy and big boys mini van


What car did I hop n beat me with watch how I get no response he never beat me


----------



## sg90rider

Break his azz off Mondo LMAO show him SD HOLDS THE CROWN IN THIS TOWN NOT CHIP A DENS 

SWING IT TILL THE MOTOR SMOKES ON HIS AZZ MY NIG


----------



## San Diego 619

My 64 ready my 61 ready my limo ready my caddy ready and I still got a 1:18 63 red impala


----------



## San Diego 619

Quit talkin about me n my cars n why don't u being out a car that hops n sg90rider watch how I do him


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> this needs to be cut down lol just like daygo always try ing to cheat to win lmao I only hop cars the same size as mine


There you go making rules up, pull ur Shit up and get served. Who cares what it is he's pulling up and your not lol


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> Quit talkin about me n my cars n why don't u being out a car that hops n sg90rider watch how I do him


I already no my dude I broke his ass off with the snoop Seville last night


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Ok whatever you say my car is about to talk for me this my 2nd win on that ckaddy


San Diego 619 said:


> My 64 ready my 61 ready my limo ready my caddy ready and I still got a 1:18 63 red impala


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Ok you want to hold his nuts now after I already broke if off ok you pull up ***** and I will build a brand new car for you to y'all talking about I have no paint just like big dre told you clown y'all cars are already wet when you buy them that's a brand new model with rims for you haters doing more inches than you and him just watch this video



sg90rider said:


> There you go making rules up, pull ur Shit up and get served. Who cares what it is he's pulling up and your not lol


----------



## San Diego 619

Dena u never beat me that on u say I did nobody seen it n this is the enternet really see u guy he keeps sayin he beat me already but I've asked him 7 times what car did u beat me with what did u hop n I get no response Comeon now


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Are you on dope you never ever ever beat me you fool I know I have beat you a few times and look at the size of you car how lame are you and the rest of them sd big car having mofo s y'all come to ppl with little model cars talking about your inches your car is already doing 10 inches with a baby lock get cars are size and try the team you will take more '



sg90rider said:


> I already no my dude I broke his ass off with the snoop Seville last night


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena u never beat me that on u say I did nobody seen it n this is the enternet really see u guy he keeps sayin he beat me already but I've asked him 7 times what car did u beat me with what did u hop n I get no response Comeon now


 my ls for the 99th time my boy you seend both videos with the ckaddy baby lock vs my ls I won we all seen now you will take a L to my 63


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ok you want to hold his nuts now after I already broke if off ok you pull up ***** and I will build a brand new car for you to y'all talking about I have no paint just like big dre told you clown y'all cars are already wet when you buy them that's a brand new model with rims for you haters doing more inches than you and him just watch this video


***** I PAINT ALL MY DIE CAST I CAN'T SAY THE SAME ABOUT YOURS!!!! YOU SHOULD BUY ONE ALL DONE ALREADY SO YOU CAN HAVE A PAINT JOB ON ONE OF YOUR CAR and was up with the rubber bands holding your body together straight garbage that's how you get down ? Get that Shit out of here 

and I posted up the lac last night 86 posted it for me so now what you can't see me step your game up plastic cars are way to easy to build . Try a diecast homie bet you your lil big bad baby Johnson can't put it on the bumper my nig 

Remember I called out that diecast caprice where you at ??????


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Are you on dope you never ever ever beat me you fool I know I have beat you a few times and look at the size of you car how lame are you and the rest of them sd big car having mofo s y'all come to ppl with little model cars talking about your inches your car is already doing 10 inches with a baby lock get cars are size and try the team you will take more '


Hey sounds like a personal problem to me go sell all your no painted cars to someone and go out and get a big car they sell them to everyone 

And we been banging small cars


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Are you on dope you never ever ever beat me you fool I know I have beat you a few times and look at the size of you car how lame are you and the rest of them sd big car having mofo s y'all come to ppl with little model cars talking about your inches your car is already doing 10 inches with a baby lock get cars are size and try the team you will take more '


You always talk about inches well there's some inches for your ass and I know you can't beat it ,Shit you don't Evan want to post a car up against it !!!! So there for you got served homie that's how I served you


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> my ls for the 99th time my boy you seend both videos with the ckaddy baby lock vs my ls I won we all seen now you will take a L to my 63


***** your ls was not higher than my caddy my caddy straight up and a caddy is way longer than a Monte Carlo u should know that


----------



## San Diego 619

Comeon now no flipping and no stickin u know my caddy is higher


----------



## sg90rider

QUICK ? SB IF YOU HOPPED IN FRONT OF A MIRROR WHO WOULD WIN????? I'M JUST SAYING LMAO


----------



## San Diego 619

This was a video and I paused it and took a screenshot look tires ain't even on the ground


----------



## tyhodge07

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> who the fuck are you do you even know how to build a hopper


haha, yea, I was doing this shit before you knew what a lowrider was. I've done 1/64 micro hoppers that look better then ur shit.


----------



## sg90rider

SB WHERE YOU GO ANYBODY SEEN HIM IT'S BEEN AN HOUR ALREADY


----------



## sg90rider

tyhodge07 said:


> haha, yea, I was doing this shit before you knew what a lowrider was. I've done 1/64 micro hoppers that look better then ur shit.


DAMMMMMM LOL SB WHERE YOU AT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*looking for you*



sg90rider said:


> DAMMMMMM LOL SB WHERE YOU AT[/QUOTE]


----------



## tyhodge07

This 1/64 rc street hopper looks legit. No wheelie bar needed. No fantasy with this ride.


----------



## LopezCustoms

HEY SAN DIEGO 619 DNT EVEN TRIP HE CANT TAKE THE LOSS I REMEBER WHEN I BUSTED HIS ASS WITH HIS OWN STYLE N HE STARTED MAKIN RULES TALKING BOUT NO BUNNY HOPPING MY SHIT CLEARING 17INCHS LOL.CHECK IT THE 64 CALLED EL CACA HOPPER LMAO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms

tyhodge07 said:


> This 1/64 rc street hopper looks legit. No wheelie bar needed. No fantasy with this ride.


damn that caddy is clean!


----------



## sg90rider

Damn still no video Shit ?ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb where you at man


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tyhodge07 said:


> This 1/64 rc street hopper looks legit. No wheelie bar needed. No fantasy with this ride.


 pull up i got a car for you clean


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> Damn still no video Shit ?ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb where you at man


 bro give me a min all you going to do is hate you cant wait to hate my boy or what and i never lost to met


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

daygo did you say a g body cant beat you nasty ckaddy watch this video my g body beat you and big boy


----------



## sg90rider

A min its been hours and I'm far ass hell from a hater homie . I just seen lopez el caca so can you post up what you beat him with a ill keep it 100 like I always do my dude


----------



## LopezCustoms

sg90rider said:


> A min its been hours and I'm far ass hell from a hater homie . I just seen lopez el caca so can you post up what you beat him with a ill keep it 100 like I always do my dude


SG he wont post anything he pulled up on me cux i busted that ass months ago n he came up n said "im not hopping that it doesnt hpp it bunny hops lol and that its ugly n i didnt call ny of his cars out n more complaints excuses" TRUTH IS I BUSTED THIS CAR PUT AND


----------



## LopezCustoms

** TRUTH IS I BUSTED THIS CAR OUT ONE DAY LIKE 20+ PAGES AGO AND STOOD POSTONG AND SB HAD TO DEAL WITH WHATEVER THEN COME BACK AND JUS TALKED AND NEVER POSTED A CAR THAT CAN COMPETE WJTH THAT 64 SO BY DEFAULT OF WAITING A 2 MONTHS FOR HIM TO HOP I WON CUZ HE DIDNT BRING NOTHING TO HOP CUZ HE KNOWS HE LOST EITHER WAY N ITS TRUE YEA SB IS KOO N HOMIE BUT GOTTA TAKE THE LOSE LIKE WE ALL DO SHIT I KNO MY LS GOT SERVED BY SD619 N IT WAS GOOD HOP SHIT I GOT RESPECT FOR ALL HOPPERS NO MATTER WHAT SETUP YOU RUN BUT THERE ARE THOSE TIMES U GOTTA CLOWN LIKE MY 64 DID


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> SG he wont post anything he pulled up on me cux i busted that ass months ago n he came up n said "im not hopping that it doesnt hpp it bunny hops lol and that its ugly n i didnt call ny of his cars out n more complaints excuses" TRUTH IS I BUSTED THIS CAR PUT AND


 met come on i been the king i never run all yall ****** do is hate watch after my video is posted and you said sd beat your ls and i did not????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

so you beat me right????????????????


----------



## sg90rider

FOR SB BEING A SO CALLED KING LMAO !!!!!! IT SURE IS TAKING HIM A LONG TIME TO PUT A CAR TOGETHER BECAUSE IF HE HAD ONE WORKING HE WOULD OF POSTED IT ALREADY RIGHT .


YOUR THE KING OF STORIES SB


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> FOR SB BEING A SO CALLED KING LMAO !!!!!! IT SURE IS TAKING HIM A LONG TIME TO PUT A CAR TOGETHER BECAUSE IF HE HAD ONE WORKING HE WOULD OF POSTED IT ALREADY RIGHT .
> 
> 
> YOUR THE KING OF STORIES SB


 you funny my boy that's why they call me sb but you lost


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tyhodge07 said:


> This 1/64 rc street hopper looks legit. No wheelie bar needed. No fantasy with this ride.


 now pull this up so i can shut you up


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so you beat me right????????????????


WE WAITED THIS LONG FOR THIS PEICE OF SHIT CAR GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE LOPEZ EL CACA IS HIGHER THEN THAT MONDO IF HE CAN'T PULL UP A REGULAR CAR COMPLETE LIKE YOURS ON THE BUMPER STAND STRAIGHT UP AND COMING BACK DOWN WITH OUT THE SHOPPING CART SHIT SD GOT THAT WIN PERIOD !!!!!! NEXT NEXT NEXT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> There's only 3 rules no hangars on the back of the car no flipping or no getting stuck u seen my car if I can do it u can't hahaha but I know u can't build a normal car me more so I guess I'll have to chop up your transformer with hangars on the back to huh


 now yall cry ing keep that shit in the 69


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> WE WAITED THIS LONG FOR THIS PEICE OF SHIT CAR GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE LOPEZ EL CACA IS HIGHER THEN THAT MONDO IF HE CAN'T PULL UP A REGULAR CAR COMPLETE LIKE YOURS ON THE BUMPER STAND STRAIGHT UP AND COMING BACK DOWN WITH OUT THE SHOPPING CART SHIT SD GOT THAT WIN PERIOD !!!!!! NEXT NEXT NEXT


lmao he said he was ready now you got his nuts in your mouth let that man talk and how did met get in this he not even from daygo wtf see big dre that's what i said soon as i beat them now i have to have paint and all this bs he beat me on paint and bmf lmao but what about them inches who won that big mouth?????


----------



## LopezCustoms

look at the video before u say u beat my LS cuz that video had nada to do woth my LS i beat u with that one already my video is a throwback im sure you know and no ones on my sack we all keepn it real over here


----------



## sg90rider

HE DID YOU SWANGIN A CAR WITH A HANDLE BAR COMING OUT THE BACK AND HE DON'T SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU LOST AND IF YOU SAY YOU BEAT HIM AND DON'T WANT TO TAKE YOUR L ,WELL THEN I BEAT YOU WITH THE SNOOP DEVILL AND MY 64 TAKE THOSE TWO LOSES .I'M ON NO ONES NUTS .I GOT SHIT YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH I'M JUST KEEP IT 100 PIMP


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> look at the video before u say u beat my LS cuz that video had nada to do woth my LS i beat u with that one already my video is a throwback im sure you know and no ones on my sack we all keepn it real over here


 bro did you see my ls was doing more inches than your and those cars are brand new the sun have not been out but they will be going to the wet but lets talk about them inches your car was not over the can mine was that's how we all know i beat you but we can go to a ruler if you or daygo like now who beat the king and who can see the team


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> HE DID YOU SWANGIN A CAR WITH A HANDLE BAR COMING OUT THE BACK AND HE DON'T SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU LOST AND IF YOU SAY YOU BEAT HIM AND DON'T WANT TO TAKE YOUR L ,WELL THEN I BEAT YOU WITH THE SNOOP DEVILL AND MY 64 TAKE THOSE TWO LOSES .I'M ON NO ONES NUTS .I GOT SHIT YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH I'M JUST KEEP IT 100 PIMP


 wait wait you got real hate in your blood you said he did more inches than me?????????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>







i beat him last week he kicked it back and i beat him again and met look at them inches


----------



## LopezCustoms

look first of all your no king of nothing point blank and u had cage on the first LS so u los then u busted out another half assed LS which i refused to hop because it wasnt even primerwd like really? no i dnt roll that way ge and the video i posted was of my 64 clearing more than 2 cans so dnt even say your king.. my point being said u can say ur king but i havent seen u clear 17 inches like my 64 so that says it all right there im no king either im just king of my style n setups and lost couple times but at least admitted it homie!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>







look hard now son


----------



## sg90rider

I SERVED ALL YOUR SHOPPING CARTS WITH THE 64 AND SNOOP DEVILL I'M KING OF INCHES


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> wait wait you got real hate in your blood you said he did more inches than me?????????



LOL EL CACA GOT YOU


----------



## LopezCustoms

you sound dumb as fuck do i have to repeat this THATS NOT THE VIDEO I POSTED! I POSTED A VIDEO OF .... MY 64 VERT!!!!!... U KNO THE ONE WHO JACKED YOUR STYLE N SERVED U MONTHS AGO YEA THAT ONE NOT MY DAM LS ... jeez man pay attention


----------



## LopezCustoms

sg90rider said:


> LOL EL CACA GOT YOU


lmao the nane of the car is funny ( the shit served you) haha


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> look first of all your no king of nothing point blank and u had cage on the first LS so u los then u busted out another half assed LS which i refused to hop because it wasnt even primerwd like really? no i dnt roll that way ge and the video i posted was of my 64 clearing more than 2 cans so dnt even say your king.. my point being said u can say ur king but i havent seen u clear 17 inches like my 64 so that says it all right there im no king either im just king of my style n setups and lost couple times but at least admitted it homie!


 bro so my 61 did not beat your when we did it????????? and admit your L's ***** stop it and look how you sound you ask to hop a car that you already seen with a basket and said take it off your a fucking lame sd dont even do shit like that i told you i was building this ls for you and you said lets hop so i broke u off again if you want it again let me know i will break that 64 off to if you get it to hop right and watch how you talk to the king lmao jk


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> LOL EL CACA GOT YOU


 what did you do and i never lost to a little kid in my life


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i got a rag 59 for your 63 met you ready


----------



## sg90rider

WELL RUN IT BACK YOU TO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> WELL RUN IT BACK YOU TO


 so i had asked you who did the most inches my 63 or his ckaddy ????????


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what did you do and i never lost to a little kid in my life


WHAT DID I DO? I BUMPER CHECKED THE SHIT OUT OF YOU WITH MY 64 THAT'S FOR YOU AND YOUR TEAM


----------



## LopezCustoms

come on lil kid? naa dude im only 8 years younger now wat? thing is u cant accept a youngster in the game cane by too your bluff and did up your style and cleared 17 inches and waited 2 months for u to come n complain or excuses on how it hops like really and umm no i said no basket before i even said lets hop look back i said it too many tomes im not hopping unless u lose the basket cuz like i say "YOU WILL FLIP WITH OUT THAT BASKET GAURENTEED" comprende homay  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player17 INCHES OF FULL HOP BUNNY HOP IDGAF LOL


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so i had asked you who did the most inches my 63 or his ckaddy ????????


WHO'S CADDY


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

your boys from sd


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> come on lil kid? naa dude im only 8 years younger now wat? thing is u cant accept a youngster in the game cane by too your bluff and did up your style and cleared 17 inches and waited 2 months for u to come n complain or excuses on how it hops like really and umm no i said no basket before i even said lets hop look back i said it too many tomes im not hopping unless u lose the basket cuz like i say "YOU WILL FLIP WITH OUT THAT BASKET GAURENTEED" comprende homay  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player17 INCHES OF FULL HOP BUNNY HOP IDGAF LOL


 so what you are saying that you did not never want to hop you just was talking????? you ask to hop a car with a basket that you already seen and said don't have a basket wow dre you see this shit my boy


----------



## LopezCustoms

oh i dod but i saod no basket in the beggining if u really wanna look back


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> your boys from sd


R u for real LMAO I see it all . Who beat you ? My 64 or your 63 shopping cart


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> your boys from sd


R u for real LMAO I seen it all . Who beat you ? My 64 or your 63 shopping cart


----------



## tyhodge07

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> now pull this up so i can shut you up


this is a hot wheels, show me what you got. your hanger shit is lame as fuck, its like training wheels you noob. so shut up til you learn the shit the right way.


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so you beat me right????????????????


Comeon homie u know I said no hangars n baskets u knew that now take that loss ***** that like u goin to the nationals n gettin stuck hop a car with nothin out the back then c who's the king ***** I got that it official u can't build shit but shoping carts mr dena4life more like mr denial4life u won't take a loss with ur shitbag cars I can't wait to hear what dre1only say about this hop knowing there was no baskets comming out the back we gonna c who keep it real comeon dre1only u always post n got somethin to say say somethin now ***** keep it real


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> WE WAITED THIS LONG FOR THIS PEICE OF SHIT CAR GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE LOPEZ EL CACA IS HIGHER THEN THAT MONDO IF HE CAN'T PULL UP A REGULAR CAR COMPLETE LIKE YOURS ON THE BUMPER STAND STRAIGHT UP AND COMING BACK DOWN WITH OUT THE SHOPPING CART SHIT SD GOT THAT WIN PERIOD !!!!!! NEXT NEXT NEXT


U said it dogg nexxxxxxt :thumbsup:yeah your boy san diego 619 did that everybody who got that win


----------



## San Diego 619

DAT ***** SAID A HANDLEBAR HAHAHAHA


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i beat him last week he kicked it back and i beat him again and met look at them inches


Dis ***** posted a totally different video from the one of my caddy u wack ***** n u know it I'm not that dumb to post my caddy with that lockup to hop that ls I know cars fool here's the real video I hopped lopez customs for shits n giggles I got thatnhe 



keep it real then I seen dena4life ls n pulledup my caddy with the same rearend as I hopped lopez customs here it is now u b the judge


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> you sound dumb as fuck do i have to repeat this THATS NOT THE VIDEO I POSTED! I POSTED A VIDEO OF .... MY 64 VERT!!!!!... U KNO THE ONE WHO JACKED YOUR STYLE N SERVED U MONTHS AGO YEA THAT ONE NOT MY DAM LS ... jeez man pay attention


See this fool postin other videos of our cars that we posted just becuz not hoppin vs him he did it to me and now to lopez customs


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA U KNOW WHAT BRING UR SHIT BOXES/SHOPPING CARTS/TRANSFORMERS/PLAIN N SIMPLE JUNK BRING OUT A CAR OUT WITH YOUR HANDLEBARS TOO I'M GOT SOMETHING FOR U IM CALLING U OUT AGAIN FOR ANOTHER WIN ***** DAYGO IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE IMMA BREAKOFF THE PIECE OF SHIT U GOT N END UR FAIRYTALE MODEL WORLD CUZZ


----------



## San Diego 619

AND WE PUTIN THEM ON A RULER COMEON


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> pull up i got a car for you clean


Did he say clean he's lying already


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tyhodge07 said:


> this is a hot wheels, show me what you got. your hanger shit is lame as fuck, its like training wheels you noob. so shut up til you learn the shit the right way.


Your a nobody man I never seen you post a video of a hopper never so get the fuck off my page or pull up all y'all ***** do is come on my page and hate on me lmao where the real man at I knkow its a few left now everybody beat me and more car is doing the most inches og that right it cause of the paint no no the hanger wait wait the rims all that's shit but never the inches met with that bunny hopping 64 is the only person who can ever say shit to me about inches and he did them in a way I never seen bunny hopping far as sd every hop we had my car was the highest and everyone will tell you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> DENA U KNOW WHAT BRING UR SHIT BOXES/SHOPPING CARTS/TRANSFORMERS/PLAIN N SIMPLE JUNK BRING OUT A CAR OUT WITH YOUR HANDLEBARS TOO I'M GOT SOMETHING FOR U IM CALLING U OUT AGAIN FOR ANOTHER WIN ***** DAYGO IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE IMMA BREAKOFF THE PIECE OF SHIT U GOT N END UR FAIRYTALE MODEL WORLD CUZZ


 bro I. Been doing this I am the king I make the rules I beat y'all....y'all never ever beat me none of y'all ruler let's do it my 63 is 9 inches my g body a little over 9inches your car is doing 6 or 7 look where you wheels are I been doing this way to long and y'all said I took a L doing 9 and over 9 inches my 61 is almost 9 come on my 70 is over 9 what car you beat plz do tell


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dis ***** posted a totally different video from the one of my caddy u wack ***** n u know it I'm not that dumb to post my caddy with that lockup to hop that ls I know cars fool here's the real video I hopped lopez customs for shits n giggles I got thatnhe
> 
> 
> 
> keep it real then I seen dena4life ls n pulledup my caddy with the same rearend as I hopped lopez customs here it is now u b the judge


You ask for a hop with your baby lock up and I broke you off you had been asking me for the hop b4 met then you kicked it back so I broke you off again but you have paint and I don't so is that how you won????? Cause we all can see who did the most inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> See this fool postin other videos of our cars that we posted just becuz not hoppin vs him he did it to me and now to lopez customs


 what are you talking about I never sis shit to met he asked for a hop just like you and I broke bith of y'all ****** off everybody knows already so keep talking about my hangers and all that other that but wake me up when y'all start talking about my inches and if you go back to page 1 I been had hangers coming out my car so why do y'all keep coming on my page cry ing about something I been doing and made its my style why the fuck would I stop doing it???????? I am the fucking king so many. Ppl want to be but I am 40 and 0 now who got what it takea to give me my first L oh wait I already lost casue I have no paint lmfao sd bring out your ckaddy and your ruler show us you did more inches


----------



## tyhodge07

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Your a nobody man I never seen you post a video of a hopper never so get the fuck off my page or pull up all y'all ***** do is come on my page and hate on me lmao where the real man at I knkow its a few left now everybody beat me and more car is doing the most inches og that right it cause of the paint no no the hanger wait wait the rims all that's shit but never the inches met with that bunny hopping 64 is the only person who can ever say shit to me about inches and he did them in a way I never seen bunny hopping far as sd every hop we had my car was the highest and everyone will tell you


Do a search jack Ass. And I ain't a *****. Speak with some sense. And like I said. You and your hanger shit is training wheels. if you have to ****** rig your shit to get a couple extra inches. Then you hot lots to learn. Do the shit the right way. Your bumping your gums and have not a damn thing to show. Your shit is floppers. They flop around, they don't even hop. Sad you put 12 volts through the damn thing to make it move. Even worst you build a chair for it to sit on. You might as well hop a ball. You have built the lamest shit I've seen. or ruined the most shit ive seen. Either way you got a ton to learn. Start searching YouTube for a 1:1 hopper, now model that. Lame fuck. thanks have a good day.


----------



## Dre1only

tyhodge07 said:


> Do a search jack Ass. And I ain't a *****. Speak with some sense. And like I said. You and your hanger shit is training wheels. if you have to (( ****** rig )) your shit to get a couple extra inches. Then you hot lots to learn. Do the shit the right way. Your bumping your gums and have not a damn thing to show. Your shit is floppers. They flop around, they don't even hop. Sad you put 12 volts through the damn thing to make it move. Even worst you build a chair for it to sit on. You might as well hop a ball. You have built the lamest shit I've seen. or ruined the most shit ive seen. Either way you got a ton to learn. Start searching YouTube for a 1:1 hopper, now model that. Lame fuck. thanks have a good day.


KINDA SOUNDS THAT WAY THO :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

I'm tellin ya, he might as well hop a ball. Give this kid a 9 volt and a box stock kit and a motor and say make it hop, he would be sitting there for hours wondering how the hell its possible. His solution before was to unbend a 3 foot hanger and use every bit of it. Not only does it add weight to his way over powered single stroke flopper, it is back weight pulling down when the front comes off the ground. This kid has a ton to learn, should be removed. Disgrace to the lowrider world with this shit.


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> come on lil kid? naa dude im only 8 years younger now wat? thing is u cant accept a youngster in the game cane by too your bluff and did up your style and cleared 17 inches and waited 2 months for u to come n complain or excuses on how it hops like really and umm no i said no basket before i even said lets hop look back i said it too many tomes im not hopping unless u lose the basket cuz like i say "YOU WILL FLIP WITH OUT THAT BASKET GAURENTEED" comprende homay  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player17 INCHES OF FULL HOP BUNNY HOP IDGAF LOL


THAT CAR IS IN A NO FLYING ZONE :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

What the hell is up with these dumb Ass people throwing wheels out the back of the cars. He reinvented the wheel with this one you could say. Hr will argue and say its not a hanger, lmao. Same bullshit with more money put into the flying trashcan


----------



## Dre1only

tyhodge07 said:


> What the hell is up with these dumb Ass people throwing wheels out the back of the cars. He reinvented the wheel with this one you could say. Hr will argue and say its not a hanger, lmao. Same bullshit with more money put into the flying trashcan


GOT DAM HOMIE ITS JUST PLASTIC WTF LET US ENJOY WHAT WE DO DON'T KNOW HOW OLD YOU ARE BUT LIKE i SAID ITS JUST PLASTIC WE FUCKS WITH EACHOTHER BEHIND THIS SHIT AIN'T NO LOVE LOST SB GOT REAL LOLO'S THIS PLASTIC SHIT IS ALL ABOUT THE INCH GAME SOME OF ARE SHIT IS CLEAN AND SOME AIN'T WE GOONA TALK SHIT ALL DAY SOME WILL ANYWAY, I SEEN YOUR HOT WHEEL WHAT ELSE YOU GOT HOP SOMETHING


----------



## Dre1only

JUST FOR FUN IT MIGHT GET SERIOUS BUT IT STOPS RIGHT HEAR YOU DON'T HEAR NONE OF US TALK'N BOUT I'M GONNA BEAT YOUR ASS BEHIND THIS SHIT LIKE YOU DO IN THE REGULAR BUILD THREADS HOP SOME'N AND LEAVE IT AT THAT :werd:


----------



## tyhodge07

I understand what they are. I ain't built shit in a few years. And back when I was they were built the right way. whatever you want to call these is a waste of time to do and upload. and no body has said shit about beatin Ass. I've stuck to my this shit looks dumb as hell and its a beginners way or a clueless persons way of gaining length on the car. What fun is it?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tyhodge07 said:


> I understand what they are. I ain't built shit in a few years. And back when I was they were built the right way. whatever you want to call these is a waste of time to do and upload. and no body has said shit about beatin Ass. I've stuck to my this shit looks dumb as hell and its a beginners way or a clueless persons way of gaining length on the car. What fun is it?


Oh shit big dre we have another ***** that wants to just talk shit lmao yea I called you a ***** bro we all in here having fun we play with models and ride rl cars if you want to come on here and hop then fine post your shit but all that hating you doing you need to get with that make you a page let lil see your cars oh wait you have not did a car in years I did more cars in the last 7 weeks then you did in the last 7 years get clown you talking about my baskets and this and that I got cars for you no baskets with paint and all that let's hop I seen that lac you posted can I get a hop?????????????


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Your a nobody man I never seen you post a video of a hopper never so get the fuck off my page or pull up all y'all ***** do is come on my page and hate on me lmao where the real man at I knkow its a few left now everybody beat me and more car is doing the most inches og that right it cause of the paint no no the hanger wait wait the rims all that's shit but never the inches met with that bunny hopping 64 is the only person who can ever say shit to me about inches and he did them in a way I never seen bunny hopping far as sd every hop we had my car was the highest and everyone will tell you


Your shopping carts ANIT beating my 64 inches so SD been bumper checkin your ass and getting way more inches then you . Just like you said out your mouth its all about the inches and I don't have Shit coming out the back of my car . And you can't Evan put your Shit box on the bumper back to back like me you ANIT doing Shit . SD got you on every leavel youngster . 


Like I said we SD r the king of inches don't start crying about your car is big and all that cry baby Shit you do when somebody else is skying your ass chipper SD hottest cars out


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what are you talking about I never sis shit to met he asked for a hop just like you and I broke bith of y'all ****** off everybody knows already so keep talking about my hangers and all that other that but wake me up when y'all start talking about my inches and if you go back to page 1 I been had hangers coming out my car so why do y'all keep coming on my page cry ing about something I been doing and made its my style why the fuck would I stop doing it???????? I am the fucking king so many. Ppl want to be but I am 40 and 0 now who got what it takea to give me my first L oh wait I already lost casue I have no paint lmfao sd bring out your ckaddy and your ruler show us you did more inches


 more like 0 and 40 after my sky flying 64 busted that ass and u cryed bout it bunny hoppin now what cant clear 17 inches now can ? yea your king of myths buddy


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfZs2P3s_Bk&feature=youtube_gdata_playerd I broke you off you had been asking me for the hop b4 met then you kicked it back so I broke you off again but you have paint and I don't so is that how you won????? Cause we all can see who did the most inches[/QUOTE]
I hate to do this but I had to build a shopping cart for you now comeon




N that's way over 9inches believe that I'll take that win cuzz


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only y u so quiet see what I mean ***** won't keep it real iimma shut u down too asap


----------



## Dre1only

Hater friday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



 :finger:,:finger:&:fingerh yeah :finger: and you too,what you don't want me to talk to you like that ok sensitive ass ***** :bowrofl: :bowrofl::bowrofl: ...


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo that's was up ,and your Shit bangs back to back to back ...... Let's see what he got to say about your Shit now looks like you got problems now hahahahahahaha 

Oh Shit and my ***** GOTS paint to well ill be dam lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfZs2P3s_Bk&feature=youtube_gdata_playerd I broke you off you had been asking me for the hop b4 met then you kicked it back so I broke you off again but you have paint and I don't so is that how you won????? Cause we all can see who did the most inches


I hate to do this but I had to build a shopping cart for you now comeon




N that's way over 9inches believe that I'll take that win cuzz[/QUOTE] I am not hopping you sd ****** no more all y'all do is cry and lie like my ols bitch I was thinking y'all some real ****** but I see I was wrong y'all said the caddy beat my 63 now y'all come with this wtf y'all talk sos so bad about my wheels big kick back and having a basket and now y'all have took more of my style and trying to hop me just like met a leat you might tell every one how you told my style and tried to hop me but that's what them daygo ****** love to do ask big john and big d steal your style and try to hop you what a fucking joke you are and like I ask mike and met if you beat me when we hopped why you keep kicking your cars back???????? And big pull up I see you keep talking hopping mini vans bloods pull up a impala or somthing


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> Hater friday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:,:finger:&:fingerh yeah :finger: and you too,what you don't want me to talk to you like that ok sensitive ass ***** :bowrofl: :bowrofl::bowrofl: ...


 big dre they said they beat in both of the other hops then why they keep kicking they cars back now they stole my shit 2 blood I am about to just start sell frames just like art


----------



## LopezCustoms

SEE DAWG NO ONES HATING ON U BUT ONCE U START PULLING THAT SHIT WE STOLE YOUR STYLE THEN YOU DONT WANNA HOP U MAKE YOURSELF LOOK BAD WEN WE KIK ARE WHEELS BACK TO SHUT U DOWM AND YPU DENY IT .... DONT START NANGING YOUR GUMS IF YOUR GOMNA GET BUT HURT WEN ME N SD DID A SIMILIAR STYLE HOPPER AND GO WAY HIGHER THAN YOUR CARS THEN U SAY U DONT WANNA HOP CUZ YOU KNOW YOUR GONNA LOSE LIKE REALLY SB JUST TAKE THAT L ITS NOT HARD YPU AINT NO KING IF YPUR GONNA CRY WHEN PPL TAKE THE SIMILIAR STYLE AND GO HIGHER THAN U AND U START TO COMPLAIN BOUT STEALING AND SHIT IM SORRY BUT YOUR MAKIN YOURSELF LOOK SO BAD BY DOING THAT REALLY HOMIE JUST TAKE THE LOSE FROM US BOTH THEM COME BACK WITH SOMTHING HOTTER AND WE ALL WIN SOME N LOSE SUM BUT JUST KEEP ON SWANGING OUR MODEL CARS LIKE REALLY


----------



## sg90rider

X2 that's what I'm trying to tell him


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> SEE DAWG NO ONES HATING ON U BUT ONCE U START PULLING THAT SHIT WE STOLE YOUR STYLE THEN YOU DONT WANNA HOP U MAKE YOURSELF LOOK BAD WEN WE KIK ARE WHEELS BACK TO SHUT U DOWM AND YPU DENY IT .... DONT START NANGING YOUR GUMS IF YOUR GOMNA GET BUT HURT WEN ME N SD DID A SIMILIAR STYLE HOPPER AND GO WAY HIGHER THAN YOUR CARS THEN U SAY U DONT WANNA HOP CUZ YOU KNOW YOUR GONNA LOSE LIKE REALLY SB JUST TAKE THAT L ITS NOT HARD YPU AINT NO KING IF YPUR GONNA CRY WHEN PPL TAKE THE SIMILIAR STYLE AND GO HIGHER THAN U AND U START TO COMPLAIN BOUT STEALING AND SHIT IM SORRY BUT YOUR MAKIN YOURSELF LOOK SO BAD BY DOING THAT REALLY HOMIE JUST TAKE THE LOSE FROM US BOTH THEM COME BACK WITH SOMTHING HOTTER AND WE ALL WIN SOME N LOSE SUM BUT JUST KEEP ON SWANGING OUR MODEL CARS LIKE REALLY


You are still a little kid its not about them doing inches its about y'all say ing I nevr beat y'all cause y'all doing more inches or cause I have a basket then y'all talk bad about get other ppl to talk bad it then y'all do it if y'all beat me y'all way met mike sd why y'all have to steal my shit???????plz tell us?????? And I never beat none of y'all right?????? But y'all just stole my style to do it right??? Now I can see if y'all say ok sb you got me but I now I will kick my shit back and get you back or something like that u ****** say I never beat y'all and y'all wheels be under your car


----------



## LopezCustoms

you didnt ever beat us because u never cane with a car with out a cage n wen you did it was never complete then u go banging more gums saying u wooped us wen are cars are clean to the standard n well built and not done in 20 min then u go talking im king of inches n.all that bullshit like come clean and hop no 20 min not even painted with a motor thrown in it


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You are still a little kid its not about them doing inches its about y'all say ing I nevr beat y'all cause y'all doing more inches or cause I have a basket then y'all talk bad about get other ppl to talk bad it then y'all do it if y'all beat me y'all way met mike sd why y'all have to steal my shit???????plz tell us?????? And I never beat none of y'all right?????? But y'all just stole my style to do it right??? Now I can see if y'all say ok sb you got me but I now I will kick my shit back and get you back or something like that u ****** say I never beat y'all and y'all wheels be under your car


so,so true but like he said tho,some times you gotta do your home work and see what your competition is using now you just might wanna go spend bout 30-40 dollars on one of them big ass motors SB they stole your style steal theres lol if you wanna fuck off that much money to get some get back yeah I did my home work on that mini van smile at the camera and say cheese hahahahahaha
View attachment 596733
how you expect to beat something that and you know he got the volts to go with it :nono:/ quit :banghead: yo head up behind it/ " exposed " :shh:


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> you didnt ever beat us because u never cane with a car with out a cage n wen you did it was never complete then u go banging more gums saying u wooped us wen are cars are clean to the standard n well built and not done in 20 min then u go talking im king of inches n.all that bullshit like come clean and hop no 20 min not even painted with a motor thrown in it


His LS wasn't complete ,yours wasn't neither wasn't a basket on that one and he got higher than yours complete is completed not just a base coat were the 100's at ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

the one i was suppost tp really hop dre was the blue one that had the basket because thats what he pulled up not the unpainted one look back he posted that LS before he made the other one


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA:twak:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> the one i was suppost tp really hop dre was the blue one that had the basket because thats what he pulled up not the unpainted one look back he posted that LS before he made the other one


like my boy dre said I did more inches at the end of the day I beat you and daygo with no basket and then daygo kick that nasty lac back and I broke him off again but like I said met what about are hop with them 61 impalas who won that????????? You stole my style and when I asked you about it you said you got it from gt get fuck out of here now daygo stole my style let's see if they still talk bad about big dre and if y'all beat me why kick y'all cars back??? Why steal my lock ups????? Why why why why lmao


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> so,so true but like he said tho,some times you gotta do your home work and see what your competition is using now you just might wanna go spend bout 30-40 dollars on one of them big ass motors SB they stole your style steal theres lol if you wanna fuck off that much money to get some get back yeah I did my home work on that mini van smile at the camera and say cheese hahahahahaha
> View attachment 596733
> how you expect to beat something that and you know he got the volts to go with it :nono:/ quit :banghead: yo head up behind it/ " exposed " :shh:
> View attachment 596743


he not ready dre


----------



## LopezCustoms

YOU SOUND DUMB BIG JOHN IS MY PREZ THAT WHERE I GOT THE KICK BACK SUSPENSION NOT FROM YOUR SHOPPING CARTS GET IT STRAIGHT AND MY BLACK 61 SERVED THAT PINK BABY INCH CHIPPIN VERT NOW WAT I WAS CLEARING 2 SODA CANS AND MY 64 BUSTED EVERY CAR YOU EVER BUILT N STILL HAS TIL THIS DAY


----------



## sg90rider

Damn teddy is that true mannnnn


----------



## sg90rider

SB and dre there's all kinds of cars waiting for you on the SD topic


----------



## Dre1only

lets go


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> the one i was suppost tp really hop dre was the blue one that had the basket because thats what he pulled up not the unpainted one look back he posted that LS before he made the other one


ok I hear you but yall kept saying go get something without his hangers coming out the back you didn't wanna hop him for that reason but at the same time thats the same LS he came in your build off thread with dark side and called both yall out with and told you he wasn't gonna have a basket so its like a win lose situation that he won so what your saying is now we gotta go by dates ok he ain't touched your 64 that fucked up everything in his garage and he finally decided to let that go & you still refuse to let him have 1 win :no: but the whole time you knew bout his LS even in this thread :facepalm:he got yo LS & SG's caddy


----------



## tavirus

paint coming soon!


----------



## sg90rider

Dre1only said:


> ok I hear you but yall kept saying go get something without his hangers coming out the back you didn't wanna hop him for that reason but at the same time thats the same LS he came in your build off thread with dark side and called both yall out with and told you he wasn't gonna have a basket so its like a win lose situation that he won so what your saying is now we gotta go by dqates ok he ain't touched your 64 that fucked up everything in his garage and he finally decided to let that go & you still refuse to let him have 1 win :no: but the whole time you knew bout his LS even in this thread :facepalm:he got yo LS & SG's caddy



Hmmm dre I don't have a caddy model r u talking about big boys red with the blk top I'm confused?????


----------



## sg90rider

SB LV beaver said what it do he fucks with me on these model


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> ok I hear you but yall kept saying go get something without his hangers coming out the back you didn't wanna hop him for that reason but at the same time thats the same LS he came in your build off thread with dark side and called both yall out with and told you he wasn't gonna have a basket so its like a win lose situation that he won so what your saying is now we gotta go by dates ok he ain't touched your 64 that fucked up everything in his garage and he finally decided to let that go & you still refuse to let him have 1 win :no: but the whole time you knew bout his LS even in this thread :facepalm:he got yo LS & SG's caddy


 that's why I am not hopping them no more they just hate then steal my style then make up rules when I am the king lmao I keep beating met and sd y'all already know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

How many L's y'all going to take from us


sg90rider said:


> SB and dre there's all kinds of cars waiting for you on the SD topic


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> SB LV beaver said what it do he fucks with me on these model


 tell my boy what it do tell him to show us how lv do it with the model cars the more of us the better


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I got this bs today going to try it out and see what it do


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DON'T LET DEM BOYZ FUCK WITH TO HEAD .. BLOOD STAND UP FOR HO U ARE...WOOP WOOP


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BRO DONT GIVE UP SMALL THANG TO A GIANT U HAVE BOYZ DAT WILL PULL OUT AND UP ON DEZ MARK'S WITH U YA DAT.......:machinegun:


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> tell my boy what it do tell him to show us how lv do it with the model cars the more of us the better


I've been telling him ,but he said he got to get his computer fix frist ,but he,s down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> I've been telling him ,but he said he got to get his computer fix frist ,but he,s down


 can't wait to see some video


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I hope the sun comes outs soon


----------



## face108

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 597482
> View attachment 597482
> I hope the sun comes outs soon


This the model swapmeet bro


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> can't wait to see some video


Me to. he said it goes down over there, but i ANIT seen Shit I sold him 2 cars and he's been hold it down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> This the model swapmeet bro


Ty I will try to make it


----------



## face108

np bro I got 4 kits for 12.they had the old 64 kits wit the working lights for like 70 the like 1sumthin on ebay and if u got a niece r kid take em they gave my son 2 cars free


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> np bro I got 4 kits for 12.they had the old 64 kits wit the working lights for like 70 the like 1sumthin on ebay and if u got a niece r kid take em they gave my son 2 cars free


. Ok I know you can't wait to post a video


----------



## face108

Man my shit on the way soon as it get here im posting one i cut em out b4 i sent them off


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> Hmmm dre I don't have a caddy model r u talking about big boys red with the blk top I'm confused?????


the brown caddy with the 58 bumper kit on it :rimshot:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

wusup sb u ok let us no


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> Man my shit on the way soon as it get here im posting one i cut em out b4 i sent them off


 ty we waiting on you my boy we got this shit on lock


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> wusup sb u ok let us no


 going to the wet today my boy who can fuck with us i will post my 59 hard top


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i might re paint it not sure


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lets see what we can do with this


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

:shh::shh:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

new 62 coming soon I am calling it no basket lmao who can fuck with the team


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the 57 baby blue


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

on my way to sd big boy hope you ready lol jk


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I got a little sun 2day now we can stop talking and hopping soon


----------



## face108

Puttin in work i c


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ty going to be in the lab 2night cause you no I have to have moons in my shit that's just one coat it's more to come


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP FACE 108 WUSUP SB I SEE U COMEIN


----------



## face108

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP FACE 108 WUSUP SB I SEE U COMEIN


317 wat up bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP FACE 108 WUSUP SB I SEE U COMEIN


 ty i like to drop a few at a time


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I need a hood for a 62 impala anybody got 1


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I GOT ONE 4 U


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> that's why I am not hopping them no more they just hate then steal my style then make up rules when I am the king lmao I keep beating met and sd y'all already know


U never beat me ***** keep it real u can lose u know u ain't hard to beat I told u lets hop with your baskets on it n u never brought n e thing out I got something for ur cheating lying ass


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

Anyday anybody anytime no baskets


----------



## San Diego 619

The beast is ready takin all fades nucca


----------



## San Diego 619

No stuck shit baskets or handlebars


----------



## San Diego 619

All those pics are videos of my caddy in motion n took a screenshot not stuck


----------



## San Diego 619

The caddy is ready somebody pull-up no baskets normal cars


----------



## San Diego 619

Tone tell big boy I got this lil shit diecast 64 ready for his ass ill call u guys tomorrow


----------



## sg90rider

Shit can I get a bar to I got something 4 you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I will pm you my num


BigMoneyTexas said:


> I GOT ONE 4 U


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> U never beat me ***** keep it real u can lose u know u ain't hard to beat I told u lets hop with your baskets on it n u never brought n e thing out I got something for ur cheating lying ass


 how did I fucking know you was to pull this bs I broke your lame ass lac off with my 63 and g body if you want some more just let me know I will have to break you off with another car cause the 63 in the wet yea ***** I got cars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Anyday anybody anytime no baskets


Yea ***** say no baskets cause you know what I already did to you with a basket and with out one lmao you say you got cars but you keep hopping the same one call big boy or some other sd boys to help out that lac is old and washed up re paint that mf or something lmao we all got more than one hopper what about you and post your cars not other ppls


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> Shit can I get a bar to I got something 4 you[/QUOTE
> 
> I know you talking to him but what you got?? I might just break you off right fast dena4life


----------



## Dre1only

sb here it is hope it helps


----------



## face108

Dre1only said:


> sb here it is hope it helps


Good shit dre


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> sg90rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit can I get a bar to I got something 4 you[/QUOTE
> 
> I know you talking to him but what you got?? I might just break you off right fast dena4life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wagon full set up ,guts ,back works up and down ,candy paint , Chrome undies sitting on all gold and its metal without a shopping cart handle bars ,was up with your metal cars you ready
> 
> 
> If you ANIT been on the SD topic there a shopping cart ready for you ,it posted by 86 cutlass big boy calling you out !!!!!!! What you going to do
Click to expand...


----------



## sg90rider

Any paint pic ? Of the new cars


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Yea ***** say no baskets cause you know what I already did to you with a basket and with out one lmao you say you got cars but you keep hopping the same one call big boy or some other sd boys to help out that lac is old and washed up re paint that mf or something lmao we all got more than one hopper what about you and post your cars not other ppls


My car is washed up ***** u washed up u never beat my lac Lying ass ***** my lac stay ready bring it no baskets either soon inches I don't need handle bars on my car to do inches I'll put I up when it gets beat


----------



## sg90rider

Pull up ur white 64 so I can break you fuck off ANIT no easy wins over here **** runs this Shit ,and don't take all night god dam it I'm go to remember the time on my post since your all froggy and Shit ,well jump then ***** I'm ready


----------



## Dre1only

We bac in this shit *****


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Stop it man. Your done how many hops u want with that bs how many inches is it doing cause u at like its past 25 lmao


San Diego 619 said:


> My car is washed up ***** u washed up u never beat my lac Lying ass ***** my lac stay ready bring it no baskets either soon inches I don't need handle bars on my car to do inches I'll put I up when it gets beat


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> Pull up ur white 64 so I can break you fuck off ANIT no easy wins over here **** runs this Shit ,and don't take all night god dam it I'm go to remember the time on my post since your all froggy and Shit ,well jump then ***** I'm ready


he not ready yet I mean you not how big is your car?? I don't like to hop diecast but don't make me mad


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

got a little work done about to wetsand them then off to get the 2nd coat and then some paint after that breaking off sd


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> We bac in this shit *****


Now that's how you do it get big boy with that van


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I SEE U SB:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Dre1only

GET READY TO PUT IT UP THEN lol:roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619

Imma dig that shit out watch me normal cars right no handlebars on it


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> he not ready yet I mean you not how big is your car?? I don't like to hop diecast but don't make me mad


Lol !!!!!! I'm ready ,124 diecast no hangers out the back you ready????


----------



## sg90rider

2 and a half hours later what it do !!!!! All i got is 21 questions......... N E V E R M I N D .......... THAT'S A FORFIT FOR YOU 

DON'T WORRY IT ALL GOOD LOL



NEXT


----------



## Dre1only

put that damn caddy up sg90 :nosad:


----------



## sg90rider

I don't have a caddy big boy got a caddy and the van ,but I got a wagon video 86 just post for me on the SD one since SB ANIT ready you can get it to pep me out purple wagon serving you 


N E X T !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big boy I kick back this broke rag just for you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Sd stop playing b4 you get broke again


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Big boy I kick back this broke rag just for you


Big boy do not hop the this I don't know what he still doing hoppin it sb u say u got cars but u hoppin this thing that's not even a car n e more that's seriously junk fa sho ***** u had some damn nerve sayin my caddy is washed up n u hoppin this piece of shit I told u u was washed up hahaha


----------



## sg90rider

SB sell me the white 64 ? How much


----------



## San Diego 619

Dena u ain't gonna break off shit the only thing that's broke off is ur shitty 61 in pieces ***** lol my blue 64 with the white top shittin on that white 64


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Sd stop playing b4 you get broke again


I got a 61 that will serve the shit outta that


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Sd stop playing b4 you get broke again



***** please consider this gettin pulled up on and U jus got Skyed by incheS not quit acting like u doin somethin
And take this L ***** u said u was gonna break me off but looks like u got hit in the lip with this one my shit do inches u doin nothin now what do u got to say sg90rider n big boy look how I did this fool


----------



## San Diego 619

Sg90rider I c u what u think bout my 61 I chopped his ass down huh I jus put this ***** in the blender


----------



## sg90rider

Man u drunk . I told you its big boy not mine and he will serve all your Shit I'm here with him and he said you ANIT putting Shit to rest around here ***** , u lucky are camara man got the shits all day LOL 

Maybe TOMAROW but that ANIT going to cut it no no no


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> SB sell me the white 64 ? How much


Give me like 35 I have all the parts to it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** please consider this gettin pulled up on and U jus got Skyed by incheS not quit acting like u doin somethin
> And take this L ***** u said u was gonna break me off but looks like u got hit in the lip with this one my shit do inches u doin nothin now what do u got to say sg90rider n big boy look how I did this fool


now this is y'all best shit I seen from sd you might be doing something with this but take what L you can't beat me and I told you I am not hopping you no more cause you hate and cry and never take your L's after big boy no more hops for sd son don't you get it and I will be making a video for big boy to day y'all ****** think y'all can steal my style and get a way with it never


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I got a 61 that will serve the shit outta that


Sure you do


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> now this is y'all best shit I seen from sd you might be doing something with this but take what L you can't beat me and I told you I am not hopping you no more cause you hate and cry and never take your L's after big boy no more hops for sd son don't you get it and I will be making a video for big boy to day y'all ****** think y'all can steal my style and get a way with it never


LMAO shopping cart wars !!!! Attention all shoppers


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Sure you do


U jus said my 61 is doin something my shit will destroy your red 63 u know it


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> LMAO shopping cart wars !!!! Attention all shoppers


I was so disgusted with my 61 I tore that junk off right after that video


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> LMAO shopping cart wars !!!! Attention all shoppers


Hahahaha


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WHAT STRING DUW YALL USE I HAVE SOME FROM HOPPIN HYDROS NOT WORKING FOR ME????????


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Sure you do


I mean to tell me ur red 63 is higher than my 61


----------



## sg90rider

Fishing line 80 and up test


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NOT GON WORK :thumbsdown:


----------



## San Diego 619

My caddy stays workin but since sb can't fuck with it imma build a new Chevy for his ass


----------



## sg90rider

Don't put slack in your line ,it snaps it faster .


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

OK THANK'S:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider

Man somebody pull up !!!! Fuck it I'm dippin up and down the streets till I find a victum .lol


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> Man somebody pull up !!!! Fuck it I'm dippin up and down the streets till I find a victum .lol


****** been holl'n for Dre you can get it too anybody tall gonna keep fucc'n with us yall gonna gtfoh :bowrofl: ... go back to your metal world :finger: ...


----------



## sg90rider

I can get it. ??? ***** I been giving you and SB this front on all scale cars 


REAL RAP


----------



## Dre1only

***** finally said something 2 months later bout my bonnie lol gthoh


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*are you high*



sg90rider said:


> I can get it. ??? ***** I been giving you and SB this front on all scale cars
> 
> 
> REAL RAP


----------



## San Diego 619

Can I get a hop
No baskets 
No flipping no getting stuck


----------



## Dre1only

try this I got you tomorrow new video bet that :boink:


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> Can I get a hop
> No baskets
> No flipping no getting stuck



FUCK THAT DON'T ASK JUST PULL YOUR SHIT UP ON THEM AND BLAST OFF ON THERE ASS DOG THEY CAN'T SEE **** THEY ALREADY NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dre1only

Dre1only said:


> try this I got you tomorrow new video bet that :boink:


ok will somebody tell him he ain't fucc'n with my bonnie aka School Boy :nono:



sg90rider said:


> FUCK THAT DON'T ASK JUST PULL YOUR SHIT UP ON THEM AND BLAST OFF ON THERE ASS DOG THEY CAN'T SEE **** THEY ALREADY NOOOOOOOOOO


 SG 90 u can't see me ... put the caddy up before its too late ... THIS IS YOUR LAST WARNING !!!


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> try this I got you tomorrow new video bet that :boink:


My caddy Skyed that thing


----------



## LopezCustoms

no basket 
no flipping
no getting stuck 
ok i pull this old one up its undefeated til this day its doing about 81/2 inches (bottom of tire) and its clearing this big ass soda cup aka (those large styrofoam mexican resteraunt cups) LOL but yea was good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9cUarOjIm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOK AT DA BACK BUMPER AT 51 AND 111







61feet deep


----------



## sg90rider

Dre1only said:


> ok will somebody tell him he ain't fucc'n with my bonnie aka School Boy :nono:
> 
> SG 90 u can't see me ... put the caddy up before its too late ... THIS IS YOUR LAST WARNING !!!


For the last time I don't have a model caddy old man ,I got a wagon fool


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*we all see your basket do you want to hop that?????*



LopezCustoms said:


> no basket :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::barf:
> no flipping
> no getting stuck
> ok i pull this old one up its undefeated til this day its doing about 81/2 inches (bottom of tire) and its clearing this big ass soda cup aka (those large styrofoam mexican resteraunt cups) LOL but yea was good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9cUarOjIm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*put that shit up to b4 you know i got this 60 wagon but you not ready wiith that bask*



sg90rider said:


> For the last time I don't have a model caddy old man ,I got a wagon fool


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*blood we all seen you pull that car down so it would not filp keep it 100*

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::rofl::rofl::rofl:


San Diego 619 said:


> Can I get a hop
> No baskets
> No flipping no getting stuck


----------



## LopezCustoms

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOOK AT DA BACK BUMPER AT 51 AND 111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61feet deep


 what its extened out 2cm still no basket and its still a bumper so what now?


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> My caddy Skyed that thing


Let you tell your best friends are Ben Franklins lol
one time on the bumper and your a star now wow
View attachment 599224
View attachment 599226
View attachment 599228
View attachment 599232


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

sky'd what fool ?
bonneville is longer than the cadillac and we both hit bumper ***** you got that BIG " L " :naughty: go get you some hanger thats a done dada :bowrofl:


----------



## San Diego 619

They r the same size and my lac been straight up u know it dre1 now look at the video of ur bonnie r u anywhere straight up n down on the real


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Let you tell your best friends are Ben Franklins lol
> one time on the bumper and your a star now wow
> View attachment 599224
> View attachment 599226
> View attachment 599228
> View attachment 599232














That's enough


----------



## San Diego 619

Put ur car sittin on the bumper next to a spray can n we will c who's higher don't change ir rearend either


----------



## Dre1only

why not you did,how many times lol


----------



## Dre1only

In the pit we go by the wheels tho right ?


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> In the pit we go by the wheels tho right ?


no EVERYHOP WE GO BY BOTTOM OF WHEELS


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> In the pit we go by the wheels tho right ?


YUP BOTTOM OF THE TIRES POST UR PIC DRE1


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> why not you did,how many times lol


Its been the same since I hopped with lopez customs that was like 2 weeks ago


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man stop it that's a basket like I said lil lopez lmao u want to be like be so bad you and sd y'all funny do you want to hop your 61


LopezCustoms said:


> what its extened out 2cm still no basket and its still a bumper so what now?


??


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Its been the same since I hopped with lopez customs that was like 2 weeks ago


Get the fuck out of here you done kick that bs back about 10 times I beat up on it and you kicked it back and then dre broke you off then you kicked it back and on me ***** on that last hop you pulled that cord so your car would not filp


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> no EVERYHOP WE GO BY BOTTOM OF WHEELS


That's why I am the king


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Put ur car sittin on the bumper next to a spray can n we will c who's higher don't change ir rearend either


Let's see yours


----------



## San Diego 619

Nothin but a bumper on the back of my car homeboy n dre1 did not beat me get off his nuts n I didn't go back on my caddy it's maxed out all bullshit aside if I go back it flips on me and me n dre1 barely sizen our cars up so how did he won u fool dre1 hasn't even said he won but u over here cheerleader for him ur next set of Pom poms is on me lol I Already did my thang with my 61 my video been up for a while already waitin on ur red 63 n make sure u rearend is the same u say I changed my rearend when I'm sure u already did on ur trey ill take that cuz ur trey is not high my nigh ur hangars r to jus stop u from flipping so go home with that crap


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Nothin but a bumper on the back of my car homeboy n dre1 did not beat me get off his nuts n I didn't go back on my caddy it's maxed out all bullshit aside if I go back it flips on me and me n dre1 barely sizen our cars up so how did he won u fool dre1 hasn't even said he won but u over here cheerleader for him ur next set of Pom poms is on me lol I Already did my thang with my 61 my video been up for a while already waitin on ur red 63 n make sure u rearend is the same u say I changed my rearend when I'm sure u already did on ur trey ill take that cuz ur trey is not high my nigh ur hangars r to jus stop u from flipping so go home with that crap


your a joke and I am the king lmao all are hops I won I keep breaking sd off daygo come get some 502 where you at and dre beat you my red y63 can't beat that 61 with shit you did to it but I got something for it if you want to hop???? And watch this video and look how I just brok your bro off big boy your done my nig


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

All I got to say is


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Sd I will show you how to do it with n.o nasty ass kit on the back


----------



## San Diego 619

I ain't hoppin with that big piece of shit Barney I dunno what It is I won't hop that shit no fuckin waay n I know everybody agrees with me look at my lac n look at your car how can u be ok even pulling that up to a real car really jus when I thought I seen I all u bring out that blob of horseshit aaand ur handlebars to go with it Man U doin bad real shit I feel bad for those cars


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 post ur pic up I sized mine up with a DVD case use that instead cuz cans we can't tell Comeon dre1


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> man stop it that's a basket like I said lil lopez lmao u want to be like be so bad you and sd y'all funny do you want to hop your 61
> 
> ??


YOU SOUND DUMB AS FUCK TRUST HOMIE GET THIS STRAIGHT I DONT EVER WANNA BE LIKE U POINT BLANK IM DOIN BIGGER THINGS THAN YOU GETTN HIGHER THAN YOU AND TAKING LOSES UNLIKE YOU IF YOU WERE TO PUT MY CAR SIDE TO SIDE TO YOUR CARTS I GAUREBTEE MY SHIT WOULD BE CHOSEN OVER YOURS BECAUSE ITS GOT THE QUALITY AND PERFORMANCE OF A REAL CAR UNLIKE YOUR PUSHCARTS GEE AND YEA WHAT NOW NO BASKET ITS STILL THE PLASTIC BUMPER MR.HANDLEBARS SO GET STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU TRY TO SAY I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHAT A DAMN JOKE THATS WHY I STOPPED SAYING SHIT CUZ U COMPLAIN MORE THAN A FEMALE BEING PREGNANT FOR 9MONTHS HAHA YEA I SAUD IT NOW GET ON MY LEVEL THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK REAL SHIT BOUT ME


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> That's why I am the king


only real thing your king of is complaining and ask anybody you might as well written a book of complaints with all your excuses after you get served


----------



## sg90rider

LMAO


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> YUP BOTTOM OF THE TIRES POST UR PIC DRE1


:wave: :rant: :wave:what part don't you understand and you say my car never got on the bumper,keep tell'n yourself that ***** your in denial bottom of the tire right man your sad take your " L " like a man how many pictures do I gotta take ?


















































































































































































?


----------



## San Diego 619

Ur car don't do those inches put it on the bumper n quit crying Comeon don't b scared


----------



## San Diego 619

U showed me a picture of something ur car don't do u know ur Bonnie isn't that high
My lac rocks straight up


----------



## San Diego 619

C my my car does this yours don't ur car may hit the bumper but not as high as mine post a pic lets see


----------



## San Diego 619

View My Video
C my lac works all day homie straight up n down now let's c ur Bonnie bumper check straight up n down Comeon pos a pic next to a DVD case I know u gotta have a damn DVD or u still watching VHS lol Jo Comeon dre1 it's jus a hop I jus wanna c who's higher that's all it don't matter what car is longer its I u can get it that high n to come back down I thought u wouldn't even trip on a loss cuz at the end of the day both cars work


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> C my my car does this yours don't ur car may hit the bumper but not as high as mine post a pic lets see


WATCH THE BUMPER IN THE VIDEO :wave:


----------



## Dre1only

NOTH'N NICE REMEMBER THAT :buttkick:






SD 619 WHAT YOU WANNA DO


----------



## San Diego 619

U got stuck really all that shit u was yappin to get stick ***** for reals n u got stuck n said u was posin for the camara haha ***** do I look like boo boo da foo to you what a joke and my lac does that again u jus got shut down u r now the weakest link chalk that shit up homeboy as a straight loss ask anybody what it mean when u get stuck in a hop u a funny ass ***** 
Well I'm did my job I'm done homies I am now closing operation shutdown cuz that ***** stuck now lol now have a nice day San Diego 619 takes the win


----------



## San Diego 619

See dre1 I jus post now u wanna post trucks this a model CAR topic ya foo cars u know normal cars here like these








See now that what we hop u posted a pic sayin sd619 what do u wanna do well my answer is NOTHIN really how silly r u retina look in here jus make a new screen name cuz this shit too silly n embarrassing u talk all that shit to hop me u pull-up n get stuck that's like chaio goin to the lowrider nationals in Bakersfield all the way from San Diego to get stuck and lose n truth is if u wouldn't have got stuck u probably woulda won......but u for stuck 
Now have a nice night


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> NOTH'N NICE REMEMBER THAT :buttkick:
> View attachment 599595
> SD 619 WHAT YOU WANNA DO


Really imma call u the joker from now on lol
:barf:
U too funny what do u expect me to do with that truck lol


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> NOTH'N NICE REMEMBER THAT :buttkick:
> View attachment 599595
> SD 619 WHAT YOU WANNA DO


U damn right that truck ain't nothin nice hahaha


----------



## San Diego 619

And dre1only one more thing before I really fuckup your night I can see the bars on the back of ur bumper I got a good camara it zooms in very well too now u doin baskets n shit to not flip when my car has none of that junk n still gave u the business n damn u got a bar on ur back bumper n still got stuck man log off for a few days homie u goofy 
I paused ur video and took a screenshot of ur car and zoomed in and damn that is a bar should I post a pic for everybody


----------



## San Diego 619

Guys does it look like there's something on the back bumper he hopped me with bars on his bumper to no flip or get stuck but still got stuck so that's a loss right n been talkin all this garbage about my caddy sayin I have baskets n bars on my shit so In my video I bumper checked the ***** then in the video showed my whole back bumper n I don't got shit on it now look at this bumper n u be the judge


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 is that ur weigh that felling of ur trunk too U using pennies n quarters n shit i can donate my piggy bank if u need a some change to weight down ur car how about a roll of pennies fuck it u doin bad hahaha ok ok I feel bad for u so imma log off n crash out hahaha all the way to sleep laughing


----------



## starquest52

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> U got stuck really all that shit u was yappin to get stick ***** for reals n u got stuck n said u was posin for the camara haha ***** do I look like boo boo da foo to you what a joke and my lac does that again u jus got shut down u r now the weakest link chalk that shit up homeboy as a straight loss ask anybody what it mean when u get stuck in a hop u a funny ass *****
> Well I'm did my job I'm done homies I am now closing operation shutdown cuz that ***** stuck now lol now have a nice day San Diego 619 takes the win





San Diego 619 said:


> See dre1 I jus post now u wanna post trucks this a model CAR topic ya foo cars u know normal cars here like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See now that what we hop u posted a pic sayin sd619 what do u wanna do well my answer is NOTHIN really how silly r u retina look in here jus make a new screen name cuz this shit too silly n embarrassing u talk all that shit to hop me u pull-up n get stuck that's like chaio goin to the lowrider nationals in Bakersfield all the way from San Diego to get stuck and lose n truth is if u wouldn't have got stuck u probably woulda won......but u for stuck
> Now have a nice night





San Diego 619 said:


> And dre1only one more thing before I really fuckup your night I can see the bars on the back of ur bumper I got a good camara it zooms in very well too now u doin baskets n shit to not flip when my car has none of that junk n still gave u the business n damn u got a bar on ur back bumper n still got stuck man log off for a few days homie u goofy
> I paused ur video and took a screenshot of ur car and zoomed in and damn that is a bar should I post a pic for everybody





San Diego 619 said:


> Guys does it look like there's something on the back bumper he hopped me with bars on his bumper to no flip or get stuck but still got stuck so that's a loss right n been talkin all this garbage about my caddy sayin I have baskets n bars on my shit so In my video I bumper checked the ***** then in the video showed my whole back bumper n I don't got shit on it now look at this bumper n u be the judge





San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 is that ur weigh that felling of ur trunk too U using pennies n quarters n shit i can donate my piggy bank if u need a some change to weight down ur car how about a roll of pennies fuck it u doin bad hahaha ok ok I feel bad for u so imma log off n crash out hahaha all the way to sleep laughing


ccc*clown ass ***** you think if I was hop'n I'd post a pic of a car get'n stuck & how would a car with a basket stand on the bumper ? the video said I see you look'n hard so look don't go make'n up shit with your fucked up imagination ***** your a fuck'n sore loser,stupid ass ***** you gonna blur the pic so the wires look like bars I ain't never had a basket on a damn thing I own man your a coward and a liar,try'n to alter pics re'edit post,your run'n negative hundreds you wanted a picture so I made yo dumb ass a video to show you the truth and you still can't handle it busta,and I called yallz mini van out and kept hopping it now your scuuured of a trucc pull up or bow down *****, scary ass ***** !!! SB now I see what you talk'n bout DAMU, he don't keep it real *fu


----------



## Dre1only

and the truck is still 1:25 scale escalade SB this ***** is a joke lol he ask for picture after picture beg'n a ***** to post a pic so what I do post picture after picture show'n him the difference between the caddy and the bonnie his shit he call ckaddy you know that shit is so disrespectful gang bang'n with plastic,SB I know yall *****'s from the streets brah, the PDL *****'s that I know is some solid,SOLID *****'s ain't never came at me sideways always kept it a $100 paper chase'n Real G'z Bigger than plastic,build yo shit we ain't got noth'n to prove,we did that exposed the fraud and on that note ....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Man you pulled that car down I seen you that lack keeps getting it how many hops you looking for big boy is the only ***** in sd that will take a L like a man get a new car plz lmao its time I will show you how to hop a diecast watch my video no pulling on cords just 12 30 this is how you hop a die cast


San Diego 619 said:


> Guys does it look like there's something on the back bumper he hopped me with bars on his bumper to no flip or get stuck but still got stuck so that's a loss right n been talkin all this garbage about my caddy sayin I have baskets n bars on my shit so In my video I bumper checked the ***** then in the video showed my whole back bumper n I don't got shit on it now look at this bumper n u be the judge


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre don't keep talking to them let the get in the lab and get some new cars all them big nasty cars are not going to do it and the 1s they got are size keeps getting broke off what ever happen to that mini van?????


----------



## Dre1only

RECYCLED FOR THEM $$$$$$$$$$ ^^^^^^ AFTER IT GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF,NOW I CAN'T HOP MY TRUCC ***** PLZ LIKE YOU SAID i AIN'T ASK'N FOR NO HOPS i'M TAKE'N THEM THINK CAUSE A ***** OLD HE AIN'T GOT NO GAME LOL YOU AIN'T GOT NO GAME CRAIG ? NOW YO DADDY DRE 1,HE GOT GAME !!! :bowrofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> YOU SOUND DUMB AS FUCK TRUST HOMIE GET THIS STRAIGHT I DONT EVER WANNA BE LIKE U POINT BLANK IM DOIN BIGGER THINGS THAN YOU GETTN HIGHER THAN YOU AND TAKING LOSES UNLIKE YOU IF YOU WERE TO PUT MY CAR SIDE TO SIDE TO YOUR CARTS I GAUREBTEE MY SHIT WOULD BE CHOSEN OVER YOURS BECAUSE ITS GOT THE QUALITY AND PERFORMANCE OF A REAL CAR UNLIKE YOUR PUSHCARTS GEE AND YEA WHAT NOW NO BASKET ITS STILL THE PLASTIC BUMPER MR.HANDLEBARS SO GET STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU TRY TO SAY I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHAT A DAMN JOKE THATS WHY I STOPPED SAYING SHIT CUZ U COMPLAIN MORE THAN A FEMALE BEING PREGNANT FOR 9MONTHS HAHA YEA I SAUD IT NOW GET ON MY LEVEL THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK REAL SHIT BOUT ME


come on lil lopez you never beat me what L should i take who broke me off??? wait to my LS comes out the wet its over for you oh what you already beat me


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 its fun n games that what I do I clown ****** lol but all bullshit aside u got stuck dre so u lost period imma go buy a new rider jus cuz u keep crying about my lac n its funny how dena said my car only came back down cuz I pulled the wire ***** I psted 3 videos really
Crybabies u may have some good inches with the bonnie but its stuck


----------



## San Diego 619

Dena what it do


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I ain't hoppin with that big piece of shit Barney I dunno what It is I won't hop that shit no fuckin waay n I know everybody agrees with me look at my lac n look at your car how can u be ok even pulling that up to a real car really jus when I thought I seen I all u bring out that blob of horseshit aaand ur handlebars to go with it Man U doin bad real shit I feel bad for those cars


thats not for your nasty lack i am done with that bs go by a new car yall got them diecast sell one i got a 70 and 62 coming out no basket and clean name the 70 after you so much hate and the 62 after met the cry baby


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 its fun n games that what I do I clown ****** lol but all bullshit aside u got stuck dre so u lost period imma go buy a new rider jus cuz u keep crying about my lac n its funny how dena said my car only came back down cuz I pulled the wire ***** I psted 3 videos really
> Crybabies u may have some good inches with the bonnie but its stuck


no my boy i keep it 100 it was working but on that 1 video you know you pulled that cords but dont tripi i will show more inches from my 70 with no basket


----------



## San Diego 619

My 61 is ready u been knowing that so cut the shananigans homie bout time u have a hop for my green 61


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dena what it do


 in the lab and making the video of this diecast and breaking big boy all the way off you and its all fun in games big dre


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> My 61 is ready u been knowing that so cut the shananigans homie bout time u have a hop for my green 61


that s the car i said i will break off but not with that red 63 you will get that i got something else


----------



## LopezCustoms

THIS CAR SERVED YOU INTO THE NEXT CENTURY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


.... NOW WATCH SB SAY EXCUSES BOUT HOW IT HOPS N ALL THAT SHIT WATCH


----------



## Dre1only

Originally Posted by *San Diego 619*  
Real riders keep it real thanks Lopez I'm still waiting on dre1 to post a pic of his car next to a DVD case so we can see who's really higher but iv got no response I'm sure he goin higher but that's what happened when U fuck with me u lose n gotta go higher n dena u said my car only came back down cuz I pulled the wire ***** please


> I'm alright ***** I beat you with the first video came back and clowned you walk'n on the bumper truth is if I put a basket on it and kicked my wheels all the way back, you would cry even more your dazed,confused & Bi-polar probly off your meds and can't tell the difference between life and bullshit,I got 37 videos I ain't never posted 1 with the car stuck and yeah you do look like boo boo da fool,and yeah your alright with me I just know never to expect to hear the truth come'n from you :twak: LD 61lies


----------



## San Diego 619

U said u will put a basket on it u act like I'm scared of that have u not seen my 61 impala doin mad inches even your boy sb gave props n said shit its doin it so be my gues n add ur lil basket to your shit I'll throw it on my lac too ***** that scares nobody around here we can do this basket too I'll tear u up basket or not n make sure u don't get stuck


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 I have no problem diggin u out with baskets bring it all u gotta do is let me know


----------



## San Diego 619

My caddy been pullin up on ****** n givin y'all action n always works keep it real


----------



## Dre1only

nah homie you don't keep it real dogg that last video you act like you don't understand plain english, I know were your come'n from loc it don't matter to me how you feel bout what your cars can do I'm done homie from now on if you wanna see me come to the King of the Streets thread on hop offwhere mafucca's know whats up,you ain't keep'n shit real homie I posted that video so you can see what mines does and you wanna create a pak of lies,cuzz if you feel my car is ugly thats cool with me,but you wanna say I got stuck ,I gotta basket my car ain't on the bumper,thats how you feel,keep it real tho or keep it to yourself,you at like you in the pit for real bet'n 10 gz:facepalm:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

come on now sd dre got that.... that's why i told big dre stop hopping y'all cause y'all never take L's when ppl are doing more inches now that 61 is a whole another story


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

<br>
<br>




<br>
<br>
YOU CANT FUCK with me now that I broke you off I broke off the whole SD crew


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The new look 


My 70 called no basket


----------



## Dre1only

i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## face108

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> The new look
> 
> 
> My 70 called no basket


Nice


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> Nice


Ty I should call that bi 12 32


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> The new look
> 
> 
> My 70 called no basket





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


THis is DEFINATELY a step in the right direction much props for dat. Next I guess is foil interior and full trim? lolz Lookin good.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just read the last few pages, ya'll klowns is comedy central.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Mike you like that 70 and 64 I see. I got something brand brand new I call it hate this


----------



## Dre1only

http://www.hobbylinc.com/polycarbonate_model_paint HERE YOU GO FAM ...


----------



## Dre1only

http://www.hobbylinc.com/plastic_model_tires_wheels


----------



## Dre1only

its gonna be a savage


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Ty for the info my boy and I see yougetting ready I will be in the lab 2 day all day are we still going to the 619 to break some ****** off


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ty for the info my boy and I see yougetting ready I will be in the lab 2 day all day are we still going to the 619 to break some ****** off


you know how we do it and they gonna find out :roflmao:its suppose to be up in the 60's 2 day so I'm gonna try and hit some thing 2morrow it gonna be like 75 but with rain :loco: the day after back in the 40's :nosad: bullshit fuck'n weather sucks brah ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I got a little sun 2day


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

A little diecast


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

1 coat more 2 come I hope I get some more sun


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Ty for the info my boy and I see yougetting ready I will be in the lab 2 day all day are we still going to the 619 to break some ****** off


NEVER THAT HOMIE ,NOT ON ARE TURF !!!!! SB YOU SEE MY ELCO ON THE SD PAGE MY NIG


----------



## Dre1only

I see ya SB they know better it ain't never gonna be easy no matter how hard they try :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Just got off work about to go home and I will post a pic of my new 77


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre what it do nobody want to hop I seen his little bro got on lil but he can get a bar of this to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Don't like the ls so I have to re paint it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

To the crew what it do face u got me on that shit now look how it came out got 1 coat on the 59 and the 77 should be wet 2day


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Time to come with new paint


----------



## face108

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> To the crew what it do face u got me on that shit now look how it came out got 1 coat on the 59 and the 77 should be wet 2day


Coming out clean bro i jus put pics of the 2door big body lac up in my thread


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

face108 said:


> Coming out clean bro i jus put pics of the 2door big body lac up in my thread


 I seen it nice work sd where y'all at we on top of this hopping shit can't wait to the after hop who wants some of the team


----------



## sg90rider

We been hit you where you been !!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*i been in the lab where your lil bro*

:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider

Was good SB


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*not much iseen ur ls hop nice where the 66*



sg90rider said:


> Was good SB


:thumbsup::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## San Diego 619

I got the 66


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I got the 66


 post it up let me see it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

wet


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I made a video on how to take paint off I will post it soon as I can


----------



## Dre1only

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=602774&stc=1" attachmentid="602774" alt="" id="vbattach_602774" class="previewthumb size_large" style="">



 its only gonna get better believe that :shh:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I have to re paint this 61 was suppose to be orange its orange but not what I am looking 4


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre I see you that's doing inches


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I have to re paint this 61 was suppose to be orange its orange but not what I am looking 4


 was that the green 1,you fuck'n with alot of shit SB ... ty, I'm get'n air homie but I still really ain't fucked with it like that uffin:


----------



## 8cutlass6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wli7Wb9iwSk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 8cutlass6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVvuTT8hHhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider

CALLING OUT SB ^^^^^

SG90 62 RAG & BIG BOYS EL DOG 

VS

DRE 1 & SB


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*lo dre we made them run back to the big cars sk we nk.for.sure we.won*



sg90rider said:


> CALLING OUT SB ^^^^^
> 
> SG90 62 RAG & BIG BOYS EL DOG
> 
> VS
> 
> DRE 1 & SB


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*them cars are 2 big 4 me to hop*



sg90rider said:


> CALLING OUT SB ^^^^^
> 
> SG90 62 RAG & BIG BOYS EL DOG
> 
> VS
> 
> DRE 1 & SB


:thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dre1only

that shit is funny, my fone died homie :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> CALLING OUT SB ^^^^^
> 
> SG90 62 RAG & BIG BOYS EL DOG
> 
> VS
> 
> DRE 1 & SB


the only way yall can win is to bow down hahahahahahahaha


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> the only way yall can win is to bow down hahahaha:thumbsup::thumbsup:hahahaha


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

To the crew what it do??? Its the 1st how's everybody looking and bravo this 4 you pull up big mouth wait to I get out the paint and I will make a house call if I don't hear from you


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> To the crew what it do??? Its the 1st how's everybody looking and bravo this 4 you pull up big mouth wait to I get out the paint and I will make a house call if I don't hear from you






































*somebody gonna catch the flames lol and to the haters you dropped your bag *
View attachment 602939


----------



## sg90rider

Dre1only said:


> the only way yall can win is to bow down hahahahahahahaha


Dre bow down ***** what your truck got served ,you can't see team SD ,

You just started doing inches ROOKIE


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Going in the oven


----------



## sg90rider

I BUILDING SOMETHING FOR ALL THOSE


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> Dre bow down ***** what your truck got served ,you can't see team SD ,
> 
> You just started doing inches ROOKIE


you come back with a 1:18 scale saying you served me lol lmfgdao, ***** plz thats the only way you could come, 1:25 class belongs to us and we build, unlike you buy a car put a motor in and hop thats why them a-arms tossed up yo whole clicc go90 aka game over son ...


----------



## sg90rider

YEA OK ROOKIE 

SD RUN THIS SHIT 1:25 PLASTIC AND DIECAST


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*never*



sg90rider said:


> YEA OK ROOKIE
> 
> SD RUN THIS SHIT 1:25 PLASTIC AND DIECAST


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Sd stop playing you know we running this shit 2nd coat on the 64 and met pull up on my 77 with a car that hit bumper not a kit or bumper that 2 to 4 cm out lmao


----------



## LopezCustoms

THE REAL KING OF PLASTIC INCHES RIGHT HERE U KNOOO SB STILL CANT FADE THIS 64 VERT INSTEAD HE COMPLAINS ENJOY :COOL: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> I BUILDING SOMETHING FOR ALL THOSE


 I hope you give me my win I am going to wet my lac just call it 12 33


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I hope you give me my win I am going to wet my lac just call it 12 33


SB , dre where you guys at I'm ready r u guys??? We hopping tonight or what 
Layitlow wants to know


----------



## Dre1only

[video]http://www.jango.com/music/Dr+Dre?l=0[/video]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

You not ready


----------



## sg90rider

Lol if I'm not ready then how come I just house called big boy and beat his m.c . 


Real Shit I'm ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Show the video


----------



## 8cutlass6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxeTJdfJ7fc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sg90riders 63 lac


----------



## sg90rider

There it is ,DIECAST 63 LAC 1:25 SCALE CLEARING DOUBLE GULPS ,ON THE BUMPER IN 
2 NOT BAD FOR A HEAVY ASS CAR AND MY MOTOR IN THE FRONT NOT THE BACK IN THE TRUNK, 


***** THAT'S INCHES TWO LICKING ,ROCKING BACK ,YOU SEE THAT HANG TIME ? YOU THOUGH I WAS GOING TO GET STUCK LOL ,


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You not ready


I TOLD YOU I WAS !!!!! YOU GOT A DIECAST 1:25 SWANGING LIKE THAT ? OR ARE THEY ALL PLASTIC ????? THIS IS THE HOTTEST DIECAST OUT THAT I NO OF ??????


----------



## Dre1only

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxeTJdfJ7fc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sg90riders 63 lac


PART PLANE,BOAT,CAR WTF :dunno: YOU AIN'T GET'N NO PASS ON THAT SHIT :bowrofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Far as I know you are the man with that diecast and yes that's the most inches I ever ever seen from a diecast nice by the way I am at my moms house for a few days so I can't make a video but I do have about 30 cars over here have not fucked with them in a min tho but you know my shit works I got a diecast that stands at 12 31 but its a 57 little car I have about 5 to 10 brand new die cast that's never been cut here are a few


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

2 many cars who can fuck with us dre met and sd I got more cars that I don't touch than yall got to hop


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Far as I know you are the man with that diecast and yes that's the most inches I ever ever seen from a diecast nice by the way I am at my moms house for a few days so I can't make a video but I do have about 30 cars over here have not fucked with them in a min tho but you know my shit works I got a diecast that stands at 12 31 but its a 57 little car I have about 5 to 10 brand new die cast that's never been cut here are a few



SEE DRE SB KEEPS IT 100 ,GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PROPS !!!! YEA MINES A SMALL DIECAST ALSO,BUT SHIT IT WAS A BITCH TO MAKE IT JUMP LIKE THAT AT FRIST STRAIGHT BUNNY HOPPING ALMOST SAID FUCK IT .


----------



## sg90rider

Dre1only said:


> PART PLANE,BOAT,CAR WTF :dunno: YOU AIN'T GET'N NO PASS ON THAT SHIT :bowrofl:


DRE YOU HAVE NO CLUE ON WHAT'S GOING ON OVER HER STOP TALKING WHILE YOUR AHEAD PATNA ,


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Far as I know you are the man with that diecast and yes that's the most inches I ever ever seen from a diecast nice by the way I am at my moms house for a few days so I can't make a video but I do have about 30 cars over here have not fucked with them in a min tho but you know my shit works I got a diecast that stands at 12 31 but its a 57 little car I have about 5 to 10 brand new die cast that's never been cut here are a few


THAT BITCH IS GET'N AIR THO " 
'


----------



## sg90rider

Dre I just seen you hating on YouTube awwww nanana lol


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> DRE YOU HAVE NO CLUE ON WHAT'S GOING ON OVER HER STOP TALKING WHILE YOUR AHEAD PATNA ,


 THANKS FOR LET'N ME KNOW I'M AHEAD OF THIS SHIT, AS A ROOKIE DO'N INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOMIE :thumbsup: :biggrin: NO BASKET CREW
View attachment 603608
YEAH ITS TRUE,I DID IT SUPER BOWL SUNDAY !!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

sa man i see u on dat og 58 shit:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

Think I might bring it like winner of the super bowl colors ? ? ?


----------



## Dre1only

Dre1only said:


> Think I might bring it like winner of the super bowl colors ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its another Ghetto Vet 2nd Generation of my past builds :guns:
> Before :yessad:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

like dat 53 bro 58 look good to:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider

Dre1only said:


> THAT BITCH IS GET'N AIR THO "
> '


Hell yea that's what she made to do


----------



## Dre1only

I ain't mad at you don't know how many more i'll be kick'n back they already got me burnt out probly after the 58 I might shut itdown for a month :dunno:


----------



## sg90rider

Lol o hear that I like the street Shit better and making it rock up


----------



## 8cutlass6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssPTdl6IYDI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

86 stop dat shit dont start no new shit:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:lol lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

8cutlass6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssPTdl6IYDI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 man stop it lmao that still my style kick back with a basket but it is doing inches big boy u not ready for us bro get more big cars to keep up cause with are size cars you taking L's left and right


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> I ain't mad at you don't know how many more i'll be kick'n back they already got me burnt out probly after the 58 I might shut itdown for a month :dunno:


 lol I will be kicing shit back still so its cool and after my 58 I am doing a 62 and 63 if anynody want to hop you know where to find me


----------



## 8cutlass6

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> man stop it lmao that still my style kick back with a basket but it is doing inches big boy u not ready for us bro get more big cars to keep up cause with are size cars you taking L's left and right


What are talking about those big inches homie with 1/24 scale homie im skying you


----------



## Dre1only

I thought they put the weight in the trunk :dunno:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*back in the lab time for some bmf*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Almost done


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The D4L 63 coming soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

This is the hottest LS of 2013 be out soon


----------



## Dre1only

I'm gonna kill some shit mock 1 painted :roflmao: I'll be on it all day tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

color sanded and sprayed 2nd coat still work'n on the A-arms got a back up frame just in case lol :ugh:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:dunno: WHAT TIME WE HOPPINuffin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wen u gonna hop the elco???


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

big dre what it do my boy I should be done soon I got the 63 ready if any body wants some of that and I got the 64 for 619 getting some bmf today


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOK GOOD BRO I SEE U:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

lookin real descent up in here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider

Get off his nuts already Shit


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> Get off his nuts already Shit


Let my dicc go and quit stalk'n me ****** ...


----------



## sg90rider

Na ***** stop sucking SB Dick , you need him I don't.... everybody from **** can stand on there own around here ,we just get together just to serve your ass talking about are town, you ANIT doing Shit with your plastic cars step your game up and fuck with this diecast small or big cars just step your Shit up


----------



## Dre1only

First of all little gay boy who came out the closet hop'n models before you started hop'n model,theres no excuse or no way to explain to you why your the way you are you won't admitt you been defeat,you stay livin in a world full of little white lies SB served you,Mz.Slow Bob served you,
Mr.317 served you and I fucked you up so bad with the Escalade you went down to the salvage yard for some part and put that contraption together you call a hopper,truth be told that shit is ugly as a bitch nice paint but them hangers :twak: gotta go ...


----------



## sg90rider

***** you done drunk your self stupid again ***** ,and who's the *** your the one suck cock to get inches *** you can't see me your car can't fuck with mine ***** the California heat will melt your plastic peice of Shit get the fuck out of here and grow your nuts and get off of others bitch


----------



## sg90rider

***** I don't talk about others ***** cars just mine ,and Evan SB gave me props on the lac so who's the hater now pussy


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> ***** you done drunk your self stupid again ***** ,and who's the *** your the one suck cock to get inches *** you can't see me your car can't fuck with mine ***** the California heat will melt your plastic peice of Shit get the fuck out of here and grow your nuts and get off of others bitch


Bitch ass ***** done got Mad your ass work'n with feeln's,This ***** look just like firme joe the troll now I know your mad ...


----------



## sg90rider

What's this? the to guys Dick you suck on the down low your a *** for looking that Shit up !!!! What a ***


----------



## Dre1only

yuo know thats you,you fucc'n dic chaser


----------



## Dre1only

http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Pegasus-Hobbies/s/21/Categories.bok they on here for $2.12


----------



## sg90rider

That's your boyfriend from the pen triple og ,lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> View attachment 607619
> View attachment 607621


I've inspired clean guts. Now just to take the hanger off the back.


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> That's your boyfriend from the pen triple og ,lol


Shut the fuck up ****** and make sure they stay together today ***** ..... Damn ***** your still on my Slab :inout:


----------



## sg90rider

You getting mad lol , you shut the fuck up ,your the only one on here that's rides a fat Dick ******


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> You getting mad lol , you shut the fuck up ,your the only one on here that's rides a fat Dick ******


 still talk'n bout diccs with yo gay ass stfu bitch ass ******
uuuse a scared mutha fucca :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider

You got me fucked up ,look what's in your hands ,ooh Shit you got SB nuts in your hands u *** LMAO


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> You got me fucked up ,look what's in your hands ,ooh Shit you got SB nuts in your hands u *** LMAO


but you got big diccs in yo mouth ...


----------



## sg90rider

From the looks of the streach marks on your mouth it looks like you do pussy


----------



## Dre1only

FROM THE STRETCH ON YOUR ON YOUR NECK I CAN TELL YOUR A DEEP THROAT PRO THAT DON'T CHOKE :boink::boink:BE OTCH :finger: WITH DWIGHT AROUND YOUR MOUTH YOU SPIT'N UP BABIES :barf:...


----------



## sg90rider

***** you studder type now that's funny 

But your come back was not chipper where your cars at I've been calling you out pussy hop something *** all you do is bump your gums and swollow cum.


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> ***** you studder type now that's funny
> 
> But your come back was not chipper where your cars at I've been calling you out pussy hop something *** all you do is bump your gums and swollow cum.


Boy just grow up and get off that gay shit :facepalm:


----------



## sg90rider

WHEN YOU GUYS R READY SD WILL BE WAITING ,WE TAKING ALL FADES


----------



## sg90rider

SB where's the die cast at


----------



## Dre1only

SB what it do homie,been chill'n keep'n my mind right,succa ducc'n with a can full of haterade keep'n dem *****'s out the way, you know they mad for no reason,man dem haters is funny :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: uffin:


----------



## sg90rider

LMAO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big dre what it do my boy I been out for a few days but I am back now ready to hop I been working on a few cars but I got this 59 I am doing today he almost ready


----------



## Dre1only

EVIL MIND FIVE 9


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big fish is out the wet and ready for a hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I got the D4L 63 ready


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> EVIL MIND FIVE 9


59 looks good dena real talk though nice Chevy homie


----------



## San Diego 619

Hey dena can I get a hop dogg ya boy dre1 ain't try a hop me I wanna hop ASAP like tonight I got something hot n ready like little ceasars


----------



## San Diego 619

My Lincoln limo is ready dena Comeon I came to hop u cuz I been askin dre1 for a hop for like a week everyday I not more than one a day n guess what he brought out .........













Nothin ur boy a scary ass ***** n I know u c it u pretty solid ***** br ya boy jus wolfin selling wolf tickets on da real he wanted to pull-up his truck on my normal caddy yeah his truck ***** how's that's a fair one so I pulled up my Lincoln its Been waiting for somebody dumb like himself and all he did was post a pic of some money what was he gonna do hop 20 dollars ***** he tucked his tail n did a bail cuz he knows my Lincoln is noooo joke so I came to u to hop I know u not scared riiiiiiight


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 612220
> 
> My Lincoln limo is ready dena Comeon I came to hop u cuz I been askin dre1 for a hop for like a week everyday I not more than one a day n guess what he brought out .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin ur boy a scary ass ***** n I know u c it u pretty solid ***** br ya boy jus wolfin selling wolf tickets on da real he wanted to pull-up his truck on my normal caddy yeah his truck ***** how's that's a fair one so I pulled up my Lincoln its Been waiting for somebody dumb like himself and all he did was post a pic of some money what was he gonna do hop 20 dollars ***** he tucked his tail n did a bail cuz he knows my Lincoln is noooo joke so I came to u to hop I know u not scared riiiiiiight


619 Slap yourself ***** all 50's in that stacc *****,I don't live at my mama's house build'n and play'n with my hoppers all day diego I got real responsibilities,the best I can tell you is get in line and buy a






" HOLD YOUR BREATH " and wait your turn get in line ***** ...




 SB I just bout got my 58 ready for mike ? this shit right here tho the 76 :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

619 I will hop you pull up I can't lie that shit is doing inches I need one to hopbno impala is going to beat its just to long and big dre mikerunning from that hop he don't want it


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 619 I will hop you pull up I can't lie that shit is doing inches I need one to hopbno impala is going to beat its just to long and big dre mikerunning from that hop he don't want it


lol yeah I know he don't want it but I don't think he's gonna run,which ever way it go I'll be ready and about that limo yall might think I'm bullshit'n but I got some thing for his ass even if I gotta order something 





















































































IT'S A 1:25 SCALE :roflmao: CRAFTY RIGHT !!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Pulling out the 60 2day


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Should be dry 2day and ready for any g body with out a basket any g body pull up


----------



## Dre1only

DENA 4 LIFE !!!











WHATS UP MY DAMU NIG ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Diecrap 60 ready for a hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

My 60 with a new look


----------



## Dre1only

:no: CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP :no:


----------



## Tonioseven

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> My 60 with a new look


That '60 is clean!! Nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

New 63


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Got a few diecast ready to take off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Tonioseven said:


> That '60 is clean!! Nice work!!!:thumbsup:


ty


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> 619 Slap yourself ***** all 50's in that stacc *****,I don't live at my mama's house build'n and play'n with my hoppers all day diego I got real responsibilities,the best I can tell you is get in line and buy a
> View attachment 612229
> " HOLD YOUR BREATH " and wait your turn get in line ***** ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB I just bout got my 58 ready for mike ? this shit right here tho the 76 :yes:


And for the record i got my own house believe that i got responsibilities my damnself u aint the only one homie


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Got a few diecast ready to take off


 Lets do this i got diecast ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*so you say sd hop your cars i been gone for 3weeks only 1 hopper wow*



BigMoneyTexas said:


> like dat 53 bro 58 look good to:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





San Diego 619 said:


> Lets do this i got diecast ready[/QUOT:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:E]


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## San Diego 619

Man my cars are all the same but my lincoln I aint got time for model anymore accept for my weekends off i work 12 to 13 hour days all week and sometimes weekends im jus sayin but my lil 63 diecast is ready nothin major but comeon


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


Whats up with your frontends they are 3 times higher than the back reallly though ur red 60and 64 dont Even look normal Tires all the way in the backk is coo but with 8 inch strokes and 20 inch strokes upfront hmmmm


----------



## Dre1only

this one is for ??? but


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i see you big dre to the team what it do i been mia with my videos painting and all that shit takes a little more time but i am waiting on anybody to pull up annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyybbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbboooooooooddddyy plz hop


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SB U ON EVER BODY AZZ TO DAY:biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> SB U ON EVER BODY AZZ TO DAY:biggrin:


they running big money lil lopez, lil mike, 619, bravo i see them talking but no video the king is back now


----------



## LopezCustoms

^ king is back? how is king gonna be back when you were never the king in.the first place little queen step down. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

all this are my models you own 2 models and a bike now hop and stop all that talking the king is back


----------



## LopezCustoms

here hope you can count lol 2 models


----------



## LopezCustoms

yup 2 cars haha wat a joke


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

not cars you did or that you are doing for other ppl yours that you own open the boxes and i beat they all dont have cars but i know you see that ls you don't want none


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> yup 2 cars haha wat a joke


and you calling my shit junk wow hop them buckets


----------



## LopezCustoms

all my cars lmfao man.ypur definitly king of excuses


----------



## LopezCustoms

that stack is getting stripped crybaby


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ok 10 models that u keep doing over and over and over again i been past that have you seen my model room


----------



## LopezCustoms

yup dam straight cuz i like to do bigger and better than what it was unlike you. chipper


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i got 3 brand new cars in my new video 5 if you count the 63 and 64 you only have 10 cars smh


----------



## LopezCustoms

if you can count the boxes there are over 50 cars i choose to sav most because they are rare


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> all this are my models you own 2 models and a bike now hop and stop all that talking the king is back


Im no hater....dena i give u props they all workin and no baskets thats wassup my ***** u did that i gotta get on the ball with all my cars i have had no time what so ever for my cars i go in at 8am and get out by 8pm 6 Days a week homie but i aint gone my ***** im still here bout to dunk my lac and my 61 in purple n get a makeover u feel me i will be back gimme some time and all my riders will be different my 76 hasnt even been touched what so ever i bought all new shit for all my cars motors servos rims u name it but ya boy jus aint got the time ill be back soon keep up the buildon with no baskets dena and lopezcustoms he buildin shit for u we all know u got cars that work bring a car out i know u will give him a run both u ****** can build y lie im out fellas im crashin out hard gonna do da hanky panky n knockout lol gone......


----------



## San Diego 619

Ps dena when the time is right my 76 wants the ls


----------



## ZeroTolerance

GOt my popcorn...


----------



## LopezCustoms

lol


----------



## MARINATE

Robert get at me playa, got a me phone same numbwr


----------



## Lowridingmike

for Dena.. made dis fa you mayne... lmao


----------



## darkside customs

LopezCustoms said:


> here hope you can count lol 2 models


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ZeroTolerance

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


Topic is full of the lolzies.


----------



## Dre1only

came up on ebay today


----------



## sg90rider

Dre 1 get it ready ,cuz I'm killing the competition


----------



## Dre1only

wait'n for it to be delivered just won the bid today SG90,you know its gonna get cut out tho ...


----------



## sg90rider

I'm already know ,call that lac the under taker!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

wusup dre & sg90 i see you dre big lac dat's wusup dat ebay is a fool:yes: i got a 57 rag comein in it well be out in a lil:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

SG90 I wanna hook this bitch if all goes right I'll have some patternz on this hearse servo's and a fat ass johnson and swang'n got a 64 coupe too,I'm boutta bust some shit out :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Ty big dre I see you I been in and out the lab but I got about 3 to 4 new cars in the works one of them is a die crap we going to call it diecrap 2


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sg90rider said:


> Dre 1 get it ready ,cuz I'm killing the competition


You doing what lmao sdd knows better than to hop my size cars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

MARINATE said:


> Robert get at me playa, got a me phone same numbwr


I will give you a call to day just got me a 64 rag a real one in az but it needs work not 2 much but work need some of your deals so I can get it right


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Big money good looking out my boy I got that hood for the 62 and will take the paint off the 62 for a re wet got this new green I. Can't wait to try


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> wusup dre & sg90 i see you dre big lac dat's wusup dat ebay is a fool:yes: i got a 57 rag comein in it well be out in a lil:nicoderm:


ebay is the spot for some chevies the 57 is bout to come out ragg already cut new kit but in the mean time checc me out ...



been act'n like a little spoiled kid :roflmao:


SB you know whats up SG 90 I might call that ma fucca " Dope Sick " if I don't sale it lol j/k ...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just disregard my shots fired back I see dena... 

But ^^^^ yeah somebody cough dre, gots a lil goodie pack over der. I'd come up missing for a week if that landed at my doorstep.


----------



## sg90rider

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You doing what lmao sdd knows better than to hop my size cars


You know I don't do plastic cars not my thing 

But those diecast one you got ANIT FUCKING with my candy green and all gold lac ,and you know this man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only

Lowridingmike said:


> Just disregard my shots fired back I see dena...
> 
> But ^^^^ yeah somebody cough dre, gots a lil goodie pack over der. I'd come up missing for a week if that landed at my doorstep.


yeah Mike I'm gonna do something still got a couple more coming almost had the 68 ambulance but a ***** start bid'n in the end and out bid me but its another one I might bid on just know 2013 shit gonna be different :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dre1only

SB do you see come'n ?


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 can i get a bar of ur 76 its waay cleaner than yours so i dont c y not right im at work calling yo ass out it will be done tonight bumper checkin


----------



## ZeroTolerance

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 622230
> 
> Dre1 can i get a bar of ur 76 its waay cleaner than yours so i dont c y not right im at work calling yo ass out it will be done tonight bumper checkin


My 61 is cleaner AND will still fucks wit dat. I'm at work tellin YOU if you wanna hop, Lemme fade.

BTW these pics are old its foiled flocked detailed screen fallin audio video fade w/ flake and lil pearl, lil photoetch ya know ya know...


----------



## LopezCustoms

not even.on bumper


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP SB NEED SUM HELP ON A 1/18 ON DA FRONT


----------



## San Diego 619

ZeroTolerance said:


> My 61 is cleaner AND will still fucks wit dat. I'm at work tellin YOU if you wanna hop, Lemme fade.
> 
> BTW these pics are old its foiled flocked detailed screen fallin audio video fade w/ flake and lil pearl, lil photoetch ya know ya know...
> 
> View attachment 622247
> 
> View attachment 622248
> 
> View attachment 622249


If u ask u shall receive if u get stuck or flip u lose now comeon i guess dre1 got people hoppin fot him but comeon u should jus do u dirty n pull this thing out


----------



## San Diego 619

This already put in enough work Guarenteed to dig u out doing inches no stuck or flippin back to back ask dena and dre1 they will tell u


----------



## richphotos

I am blown away that this shit is still going... Make a real car that looks like this... drive shaft would be 13 feet long LMAO


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 622352
> 
> This already put in enough work Guarenteed to dig u out doing inches no stuck or flippin back to back ask dena and dre1 they will tell u


 What it do 619 yeah that caddy hits I ain't gonna lie bout that but as for your glass house 





Plus this bitch is still in the shop and go'n on a-arms but I still got something to serve you with ***** you know I just restocked but yeah Mike get'um :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

It dont matter what u got u gotta make it work i had very little parts n was doin it in a major


----------



## San Diego 619

My glasshouse is ready as of right now interior is in rearend u name it servoa too real soon but imma jus throw a johnson n do what it do this thing was a monster right out the paibt still gotta do a few touches paint the rims touchup the interior and motor is being painted my lil brother commin out hard for reals a lac a 61 a caddy and a deuce doin the damn thang sooper inches no flippin or getting stuck either we got sone clean shit comming out about 6 cars all monters no streetcars we ready for way a new 61 1:18 61 rag im doing will be out soon on servos my 66 is retarded no baskets no flippin jus checkin my limo is running thw hoppibg game if u ask me still aint got beat that will be on servos too gonna bring it back down some to jus tag it on servos my 63 diecast is done my lac is in the lab gonna gef resprayed man me and lil bro got some heavy artillery dre1 im still waiting with my limo its ready my dude u takin a hot minute to come out so im bringing it down alot when u ready hit me up it has no problem smashin the bumper it hops like a small plastic car real talk


----------



## San Diego 619

Comeon


----------



## San Diego 619

Like that


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 622352
> 
> This already put in enough work Guarenteed to dig u out doing inches no stuck or flippin back to back ask dena and dre1 they will tell u


it put'n work but tell the truth







Bully aka Noth'n Nice on call you can get it !!!

how long is that limo ?









its 1/25 right ?


----------



## San Diego 619

I been waiting for that truck u brought out my lincoln n u said i got that so that actually already lost and yeah its a 1/25 but im diecast u plastic


----------



## Dre1only

IF THATS THE CASE THE TRUCC SMASHED EVERYTHING EXCEPT YOUR LIMO,NOW HOW LONG IS THE LIMO I GOT A HEARSE FOR THE LIMO AND YOUR OTHER SHIT HOMIE,WHATS UP !!!


----------



## San Diego 619

Dont worry about my limo u jus focus on getting those inches homeboy jus know my limo is high


----------



## San Diego 619

Ill dig that hears out 3 licks is all i need and remember u r plastic thats no problem i got a big ass limo all metal from fron to back METAL


----------



## San Diego 619

I think the video speaks for itself all im sayin is no baskets


----------



## San Diego 619

Thats how u drive a traxxas slash 4wd with a 2 cell lipo for u ****** that got these thats one of my 6 cars i got


----------



## San Diego 619

Im jus sayin


----------



## San Diego 619

size that up


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Ill dig that hears out 3 licks is all i need and remember u r plastic thats no problem i got a big ass limo all metal from fron to back METAL


them big ass giant robot motors and 24 volts yall use I only run 8.5 so imagine that my nig !!!


----------



## San Diego 619

Look cArefully under my limo its a regular johnson i dont know what motors u talking about and i olny use a dewalt 18 volt to regular motor over here none of my cars have those huge motors
Next excuse


----------



## sg90rider

Lol


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider u c my back tires commin off the ground on my limo


----------



## Dre1only

YALL STILL TRY'N TO KEEP UP LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*back jn the lab anybody want to hop??????*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*i have a 57 for that slow shit sd*



San Diego 619 said:


> Thats how u drive a traxxas slash 4wd with a 2 cell lipo for u ****** that got these thats one of my 6 cars i got


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

This ***** came up out his coma what up Homie :nicoderm:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lol you know i have to go see my mom my boy but back now we about to hop 2day i think 3 of us face to face they called me out lmao i will post the video


----------



## Dre1only

Thats whats up my nig hope its all good,go get yo smash on homie :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Put it down dena


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ty dre and 619 ts 2day at 7 i will post video 4 sure


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ty dre and 619 ts 2day at 7 i will post video 4 sure


Im ready with my glasshouse a 62 a lac and a 66 i been postin my vids


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

post them on my page


----------



## Lowridingmike

Young man... Young man!!!! Jorge J.J. Knocked you da fuck out! lmao! You still cool tho brah.. Just gettin served alot lately thats all...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

get mike my cars are doing more inches that's all i got to say


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

who won


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Heres the rest of the vids of hop off
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSBYdxE9hPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGRFYq0-lWE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMcdomU4DuQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you seen it who cars did the most inches hoopin mad


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Looks like you got smacked a few times by the same car and it's cleaner than your any of yours... I don't even know the other guys just stating facts.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ZeroTolerance said:


> Looks like you got smacked a few times by the same car and it's cleaner than your any of yours... I don't even know the other guys just stating facts.


sure sure by you by met by 619 lmfao is car did work and he got a few nice licks out of it but just like in all my hops b4 i didi the inches dont care about no paint or none of that mike or yea you beat me to mike so did bravo what am i going to do now


----------



## ZeroTolerance

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> sure sure by you by met by 619 lmfao is car did work and he got a few nice licks out of it but just like in all my hops b4 i didi the inches dont care about no paint or none of that mike or yea you beat me to mike so did bravo what am i going to do now


I didn't see bravo serve you. You still my nikka though.. If you got haters you doing somethign right...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

lol i no you didn't see no 1 beat me lmao but if you want some i got a 62 for you rag and far as jj and hoppin mad they no better just like the rest we will be hopping again at the model car show in az soon i will have my ruler for all you haters


----------



## LopezCustoms

lmfao yea cuz no one beat u yet u were dam quiet as a mouse on video?


----------



## San Diego 619

I got 6 cars ready can i get a hop with a normal car no baskets aaaaaanybody


----------



## San Diego 619

And i have a 1:18 diecast 61 impala rag


----------



## Dre1only

DAMN YOU DO MEASURE BY THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRES RIGHT 
YOU ALREADY KNOW 
:naughty:




I'LL TWIST THIS ONE FOR YOU :ugh:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao yea cuz no one beat u yet u were dam quiet as a mouse on video?


lmao cause he was funny as fuck saying he hit the bumper so he won he all i could think of was you lil lopez when we hopped that's why i told him we go by the bottom of the tire no the bumper or the top of the car so i ask you again lil lopez now you no it goes by the bottom of the tire who won the hop lmao all my cars do over 5 inches even my g body's


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I got 6 cars ready can i get a hop with a normal car no baskets aaaaaanybody


the sunny D is back out ok ok good to see you back and ready what you got i will get in the lab soon we got a model car show and real car show coming on the 24th so i am fucking with the real riders and lil mike you don't want none but the motorcycle run is this week end in az so i got a lot going but post the video on my page that might make me do a 30 min cut out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes yes my boy you got it by the bottom of them tires i like the baby lock up on it looks good so serous 34 not ready he going to run and hide=aka he going to do the bravo lmao i got my lac in the wet its been there 4 a long time its the one i did for sd but never wet it keep doing them cars dre you and big money going to have me in the lab going hard 






Dre1only said:


> DAMN YOU DO MEASURE BY THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRES RIGHT
> YOU ALREADY KNOW
> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL TWIST THIS ONE FOR YOU :ugh:


----------



## LopezCustoms

cuz the real king broke this impostr off named SandBox go back to kids play ground before you try to hop us grown men amd when you do come back leave your excuses nehind buddy


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> cuz the real king broke this impostr off named SandBox go back to kids play ground before you try to hop us grown men amd when you do come back leave your excuses nehind buddy


Dammit did I miss this one :dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LO MOVE BACK AN GET DA HOLE THANG:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

COME ON LO LIKE THIS:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

Cut'n trail'n arms & a-arms took about a 3 day break just wasn't feel'n it 





















So Seruos ain't come'n back after this 

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LopezCustoms




----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicodermAME LO STOP DAT SHIT MAN LOL LOL LOL:facepalm::no:


----------



## Dre1only

I meant the video :biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YAE LO POST LIL BRO:drama:


----------



## LopezCustoms

BigMoneyTexas said:


> YAE LO POST LIL BRO:drama:


then when i post the video im jus gonna hear more exvuses from SB talkn bout i stole "his" when its really teddy & chippin D style hoppers and he know it too lmfao he didnt come up with these hoppers other D4L memvers did but back to my car ill post video when time is right for me to get back to the flight zone


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BULL SHIT:facepalm:


----------



## LopezCustoms

no troof


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> then when i post the video im jus gonna hear more exvuses from SB talkn bout i stole "his" when its really teddy & chippin D style hoppers and he know it too lmfao he didnt come up with these hoppers other D4L memvers did but back to my car ill post video when time is right for me to get back to the flight zone


my boy D will tell you ANYTHING now d4l came up with this kick back shit your a fucking joke lil lopez big dre now dean came up with the kick back and i told you how long ago that Chippin D came up with the kick back models and rl cars ??????????????????????????????????????????????????go back and read lil lopez ..............ohhhhh you don't do kick backs lmao hop your bullshit as 64 my 61 will you know


----------



## LopezCustoms

exactly chippin Ds style not your style lmfao tryna say its " YOUR" STYLE i been broke u offf even D agrees with me lmaoo so wat now?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> exactly chippin Ds style not your style lmfao tryna say its " YOUR" STYLE i been broke u offf even D agrees with me lmaoo so wat now?



you act like you say ing something new i told you it was D who made it come on lil lopez do you want to hop or not all this talking you can save that shit AND D is crazy and will say anything I no him you dont trust me and as far as teddy as him he was the first but i been fucking with him my whole life i dont lie they did it b4 me but I am the king now D is the man with the rl cars but models I been giving it to him he no better to hop me or teddy lil pots can try but D stop it


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> my boy D will tell you ANYTHING now d4l came up with this kick back shit your a fucking joke lil lopez big dre now dean came up with the kick back and i told you how long ago that Chippin D came up with the kick back models and rl cars ??????????????????????????????????????????????????go back and read lil lopez ..............ohhhhh you don't do kick backs lmao hop your bullshit as 64 my 61 will you know


Sorry i gotta put my two cents in but dena u da homie but u r wrong johnny from lowlife hydraulics was the first to kick tires back on a car ask d n john


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


>


Yo homie I don't mean no harm but you got a SB & 619 baby combo and your rear end is like :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Marcos it ain't yo style :nosad:


----------



## LopezCustoms

yea i kno that dre but u see how quiet the sp called "King" is now huh n it aint no ones style


----------



## Dre1only

well hop that pos then,the car it selfwants to be loosed make your vid homie and :shh: don't tell nobody :roflmao:


----------



## LopezCustoms

lmaooo ill make vid maybe soon maybe later who knows my 64 still hokdin the crown for right now til other wise thus jus a coo lil 30 min put together


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Yo homie I don't mean no harm but you got a SB & 619 baby combo and your rear end is like :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Marcos it ain't yo style :nosad:


Dre1 is that 63 ur highest car real talk


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


>


Dre1 can i get a hop with that purple 58 with a 5th wheel ill hop u with no 5th wheel n i bet ill dig u out lets go


----------



## San Diego 619

Whos aqua green 63 is that with the blue hangars comming out the back doin like 8 inches n the motor under the car


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 can i get a hop with that purple 58 with a 5th wheel ill hop u with no 5th wheel n i bet ill dig u out lets go


its what ever homie :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> its what ever homie :nicoderm:


Comeon do u want the lac the 76 caprice or should i got a 63 rag diecast ill throw a 5th wheel on it n do what it do or my lac with 5th Wheel


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Whos aqua green 63 is that with the blue hangars comming out the back doin like 8 inches n the motor under the car



THAT must be sb aka the king look how far it is kick back h wait wait a lot of ppl are doing kick backs i know who it is that's sd cause sd is the first and only ppl with motors under the car everyone knows that oh that's lil lopez now he done took sd style to dam yo dad mine arts 619s whose next jj or hopping mad face 108 rag top money aka big money T


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> yea i kno that dre but u see how quiet the sp called "King" is now huh n it aint no ones style


\
I dont have to say shit they all know you have no style and now the az hd run is over lets hop lil lopez 9 inches is nothing to me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Comeon do u want the lac the 76 caprice or should i got a 63 rag diecast ill throw a 5th wheel on it n do what it do or my lac with 5th Wheel


give me a few days yo a week and i will have a brand new new glass house for you call it 619 take down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


>



dre he still acting like he ready lmao he better go hide with them weak ass cars he got


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> \
> I dont have to say shit they all know you have no style and now the az hd run is over lets hop lil lopez 9 inches is nothing to me


fuc it keep that shit on a ruler make this one brag'n rights :drama:



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> give me a few days yo a week and i will have a brand new new glass house for you call it 619 take down


 619 Take Down Yeah I Said Some'n What :angry: lol ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

yea he says 9inches aint shir ok kooo lets make it fair u xan only use a 7.2 volt battery nothing more


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> give me a few days yo a week and i will have a brand new new glass house for you call it 619 take down


No baskets right even if u do use baskets im ready trust me u wont beat me u better bring soethin more than a glasshouse my glasshouse is nowhere near being maxxed out at all ill max it out without a priblem no flippin no stickin n no baskets are we on.nevwr scared i been on here for weeks askin for a hop n u all kniw it n u aint pulled up shit but ur funky ass yappin lips they do flap but u should not yap instead jus work on that and pullup if not shutup


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 whats up my ***** i been out here workin n bumper checkin waitinf for u foo ***** dont think u safe comeon pull something up u yappin alot too being a cheerleader


----------



## San Diego 619

i say from now on when anybody hops put a ruler next to it right after u hop and not another video so we know u didnt change the rearend


----------



## San Diego 619

Thats the only way u cant think u won every hop


----------



## Dre1only

619 like he said it ain't nothin they get'n inches but they still in training bitches keep flip'n & tip'n plus I got my other builds go'n on don't trip I'm feel'n a hop off,me & Lopez got one fool ready to quit build'n that lil dude soserous34 lil man cry'n he only 16,talked a good one now that he's been defeated is ego been deflated,he ain't like you he ain't got no come back, yo ass hopped that limo for some get back lol 619 my ***** :h5: I almost cut that hearse today :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> No baskets right even if u do use baskets im ready trust me u wont beat me u better bring soethin more than a glasshouse my glasshouse is nowhere near being maxxed out at all ill max it out without a priblem no flippin no stickin n no baskets are we on.nevwr scared i been on here for weeks askin for a hop n u all kniw it n u aint pulled up shit but ur funky ass yappin lips they do flap but u should not yap instead jus work on that and pullup if not shutup







so you did not see this video?????/ is that what your saying????? or you must cant read lmao it says 619 this is for yall diecrap at that now pull up that glass max out yo glass vs mine


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so you did not see this video?????/ is that what your saying????? or you must cant read lmao it says 619 this is for yall diecrap at that now pull up that glass max out yo glass vs mine


Honestly doggy i havent seen the video it says this content is not yet working for mobile since i get online with my phone but i will peep it out on my computer tomorrow for sure i jus like my fobe cuz this muthafuck faster than my computer lol so no havent seen it


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> so you did not see this video?????/ is that what your saying????? or you must cant read lmao it says 619 this is for yall diecrap at that now pull up that glass max out yo glass vs mine


My glasahouse been ready i dunno what u waiting for


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

big dre he said he never seen my video and he he new king with 2 cars lmao whats up with these guys they cant see the team i got 6 new cars i am working on in the lab now will make a update video soon oh yea i got the 60 wagon coming out to called the death of jj 






San Diego 619 said:


> Im no hater....dena i give u props they all workin and no baskets thats wassup my ***** u did that i gotta get on the ball with all my cars i have had no time what so ever for my cars i go in at 8am and get out by 8pm 6 Days a week homie but i aint gone my ***** im still here bout to dunk my lac and my 61 in purple n get a makeover u feel me i will be back gimme some time and all my riders will be different my 76 hasnt even been touched what so ever i bought all new shit for all my cars motors servos rims u name it but ya boy jus aint got the time ill be back soon keep up the buildon with no baskets dena and lopezcustoms he buildin shit for u we all know u got cars that work bring a car out i know u will give him a run both u ****** can build y lie im out fellas im crashin out hard gonna do da hanky panky n knockout lol gone......


----------



## machio

Was good DENA,I see they still checking in.


----------



## face108

Dena wat up bro...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Machio and face 108 what it do I am try ing to get back in the lab and come out with some new shit face how you been my boy I hope you getting better


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

619 I could just kick one of them back but I am going to come new just for you


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 619 I could just kick one of them back but I am going to come new just for you


***** u act like im scarwd or somethin please do let me know know if u using ur lousy baskets so i can do it too either way ***** u losin


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 619 I could just kick one of them back but I am going to come new just for you


***** u act like im scarwd or somethin please do let me know know if u using ur lousy baskets so i can do it too either way ***** u losin


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** u act like im scarwd or somethin please do let me know know if u using ur lousy baskets so i can do it too either way ***** u losin


man hop yo shit you talking but i no you don't want none of the big bad D4L


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Death of jj


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> man hop yo shit you talking but i no you don't want none of the big bad D4L


***** IM BEGGIN FOR D4L TO PULL SOMETHIN UP
How many weeks i been askin u foe a hop now yeah operation shut down on yo ass r u ready thats all i wanna know


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Death of jj


I KNOW U BUILDIN THAT FOE SONEBODY ELS BUT DONT THINK I WOBT SHUT THAT DOWN TOO I GOT A DIECAST 60 FOR THAT THATS HOW BAD I WANNA SERVE U U GONNE BRING IT OUT AND LOSE TO A HEAVY ASS DIECAST CAR N U KNOW U GOT A PLASRIC CAR FOR THAT BUT IM JUS DOIN MY DIECAST CUZ ITS A 60 too


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Hopp off this day


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Make sure your cars are ready this time so they don't keep on breaking down like last time


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Make sure your cars are ready this time so they don't keep on breaking down like last time



I got you my boy don't trip I Am in the lab right now working on death of jj and i got the end of hopping maddness almost done i want to re paint it now that i seen yours lol and we will hop b4 the show on a ruler


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Jj hoppin mad and 619 its almost time


----------



## BigMoneyTexas




----------



## Dre1only

just bmf that bitch and wet it !!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YES SR DAT'S IT:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Rag top money I might need you to rag me out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> just bmf that bitch and wet it !!!



I talked to hopping mad last night and he said he painted his at night i was dam that shit came out so wet for a night time paint so i have to re wet mine but he not hopping his its a show car whatever that means....joke


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

now this is a real joke candy licker 



Dre1only said:


>


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SB NOW DAT'S DAT FLAKE FLAKE:yes:uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas




----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


:uh:
what paint did you use ?


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> now this is a real joke candy licker


U wont think its joke when i see this frontend in the air and ur jaw at ur knees n its only workingoff a johnson


----------



## hoppinmaddness




----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S HOPPIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Jj hoppin mad and 619 its almost time


Wish we could speed the timeup lol


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> U wont think its joke when i see this frontend in the air and ur jaw at ur knees n its only workingoff a johnson


I ain't never seen a johnson motor that BIG and you got it inside the car lol yeah right :roflmao: that shit bulging all out the door Henry ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> :uh:
> what paint did you use ?


that's the under coat going to wet him 2day


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Wish we could speed the timeup lol



me 2 taking a few cars to the paint 2day


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


>


ok i will go 2day and see whats up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> I ain't never seen a johnson motor that BIG and you got it inside the car lol yeah right :roflmao: that shit bulging all out the door Henry ...


right look at that front door


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


 not sure if I did it right but it the 1st coat


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## hoppinmaddness

Weres the flake


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> right look at that front door


My door closes y dont u c the string trust me i aint that janky to not let my door close it closes trust me when u bring a car out to hop me or whatever u got it will have new d`z and the doors will be closed


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Weres the flake


 i know right its my first time with this stuff i will try again


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> My door closes y dont u c the string trust me i aint that janky to not let my door close it closes trust me when u bring a car out to hop me or whatever u got it will have new d`z and the doors will be closed


GO GET THE D'z AND DON'T FORGET TO DUCT TAPE YOUR DOORS SHUT HERES A CHIPPER FOR YOU DON'T MAKE ME THREATEN YOU WITH IT :naughty:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

dre my lac should look like that one its bad :facepalm:i have to try again


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Weres the flake


 we going to have to hook up b4 the show so i can paint my 63 with the right flake


----------



## Dre1only

YOU AWREADY KNOW...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> YOU AWREADY KNOW...


I see you big dre on the bumper kit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

in the wet


----------



## San Diego 619

61 look good dena nice purple


----------



## San Diego 619

61 look good dena nice purple


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

San Diego 619 said:


>


Where u at *****






Fuck yo lil 4 inches that a joke my 66 is over 7 inches homie with no baskets n still looks good y dont u go ahead and pull somethin up homie and go ahead and size me uo ***** cone beat me one man army bring it and anybody else with no baskets bring a monster out homie san diego 619 takin all fades and dena if u knew what is the best choice for u is right now u would wouldnt brong anything out ur stable homie u said the other day lets do a hop with baskets well man i was walkin this muthafuck across my livingroom crashin them baskets back to back no broblem off a lil johnson homie dre1 my limo still waiting with d`z on it bring something out to hop with my lincoln and the lincoln will be out clean complete rims u name it and for damn sure inches u was supposed to gimme . hop with my towncar monthes ago


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> 61 look good dena nice purple


 good looking i fucked the 64 up i have try again


----------



## San Diego 619

It dont look too bad u c my video im tearin ur boy bigmoneytexas up


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Where u at *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yo lil 4 inches that a joke my 66 is over 7 inches homie with no baskets n still looks good y dont u go ahead and pull somethin up homie and go ahead and size me uo ***** cone beat me one man army bring it and anybody else with no baskets bring a monster out homie san diego 619 takin all fades and dena if u knew what is the best choice for u is right now u would wouldnt brong anything out ur stable homie u said the other day lets do a hop with baskets well man i was walkin this muthafuck across my livingroom crashin them baskets back to back no broblem off a lil johnson homie dre1 my limo still waiting with d`z on it bring something out to hop with my lincoln and the lincoln will be out clean complete rims u name it and for damn sure inches u was supposed to gimme . hop with my towncar monthes ago


 I gave you that on the limo homie I ain't bout to tear no shit up fucc'n with you but you said pull up so I got my 78 Caddy & my 58 Impala the 58 is ready ***** :rofl:


----------



## LopezCustoms

now dena thats wat i call some badass motha fuckn flake!!! nice touch


----------



## BigMoneyTexas




----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


>


I will have my chevy 61 diecast with motor under the hood and the motor n the trunk and d`z for sure chrome full interior all for bigmoneytexas u was clownin cuz i put my kotors under my cars the only reason i do tbatvis because i hate when the geara come off the motor and u gotta take the whole body off the frameand ur body cant be glued down cuz after 3 licks ur gears comes off my motor may be under my car works great u all know i build nothin but bumper checkers no chippers and bigmoneytexas i wanna hop with any chevy u have im diecast u r plastiic but im not worried about that cuz i can get my shit to work and u dont have no johnson mr317 so im a single pump not a double now imagibe that im commin correct with a clean car that i havent brougbt out in mo.thes for real no weight all gate with a v8 u cant c me texas cowboy. I cant wait im still fuckin with it right now and its lookin good yeah dat bigmoneytexas by makin that video talkin shit about my shit i will stay on your bumper so u better stay with several car that r hot cuz i wont stop i am officially callin out every hopper u have street radical whatever i want them all u got urself into a world of shit dont tuck ur tail now cuz u was soundin tuff on utube ***** now ride it out ***** lets go bring any car u have big small short tall hi lo i want ever hopper u got u r done hopping once again and this time it will be because of me i will demolish u ***** yeah dat SAN DIEGO 619 is back runnin this hop shit if u think otherwise pullup n ill put u up on game SO BIGMONEYTEXAS GOODLUCK ULL NEED IT u shoulda jus took that l cuz u know my 66 got u anyways


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I gave you that on the limo homie I ain't bout to tear no shit up fucc'n with you but you said pull up so I got my 78 Caddy & my 58 Impala the 58 is ready ***** :rofl:


I willl take down that 58 gimme till tomorrow im gunnin for BIGMONEYTEXAS but i have no problem takin u down with him i wont mind 2 wins in 1 day


----------



## San Diego 619

SO BIGMONEYTEXAS SAYS IF U GOT A JOHNSON IN UR CAR THATS A DOUBLE PUMP IF ITA NOT A JOHNSON ITS A SINGLE PUMP SO I GOT MOSTLYALL SINGLE PUMPS LOL


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> I willl take down that 58 gimme till tomorrow im gunnin for BIGMONEYTEXAS but i have no problem takin u down with him i wont mind 2 wins in 1 day


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ___:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:___ :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: HAHAHA I HAD TO FIND THAT FUNNY, AS A MATTER OF FACT HILARIOUS, EXTREMELY HILARIOUS YOU CRACC ME UP SD 619 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> It dont look too bad u c my video im tearin ur boy bigmoneytexas up


i will re do it 2day but you got that hop cause you did a Little more inches but you see my ***** ragtop money is not playing he did that just for you after he said he would not hop again so you have to respect that and i would break you off for it but all you going to do is make him do more and more inches like i did you and your bro but that 66 is working on the rl you got me in the ready to hop you with no paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ___:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:___ :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: HAHAHA I HAD TO FIND THAT FUNNY, AS A MATTER OF FACT HILARIOUS, EXTREMELY HILARIOUS YOU CRACC ME UP SD 619 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: ...



big dre you know he keeps the jokes going


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yeah dat SAN DIEGO 619 is back runnin this hop shit if u think otherwise pullup n ill put u up on game

like this joke


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


>


purple 61 and that color ont eh caddy look raw. I want that seafoam -ish green on my donk what color is that?



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big dre you know he keeps the jokes going


Exactly why I don't participate much no more, turns into junkyard wars.


----------



## Dre1only

Lowridingmike said:


> purple 61 and that color ont eh caddy look raw. I want that seafoam -ish green on my donk what color is that?
> 
> Exactly why I don't participate much no more, turns into junkyard wars.


Yeah Big Mike I gave his ass the WIN with his limo went and tuned the 58 up got him on point guess I'm gonna have to serve him with the hearse,not today


----------



## San Diego 619

I will be ready for ur 58 today and please bring out the hearse u ****** say i got jokes i said if u think otherwise pullup bur yet none of u clowns have done that and to BIGMONEYTEXAS MY CAR I DID IS DONE FOR U


----------



## Dre1only

uh huh so you know I didn't forget what you said,right ?


San Diego 619 said:


> I will be ready for ur 58 today and please bring out the hearse u ****** say i got jokes i said if u think otherwise pullup bur yet none of u clowns have done that and to BIGMONEYTEXAS MY CAR I DID IS DONE FOR U






I was bout to make another video but fucc it you see me right ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yeah dat SAN DIEGO 619 is back runnin this hop shit if u think otherwise pullup n ill put u up on game

like this joke

 u ****** say i got jokes i said if u think otherwise pullup bur yet none of u clowns have done that and to BIGMONEYTEXAS MY CAR I DID IS DONE FOR U


bro i got a lot of cars in the lab with only one worker me but i will be going to the paint soon just for you here look at this <span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(247, 244, 237);">


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yeah dat SAN DIEGO 619 is back runnin this hop shit if u think otherwise pullup n ill put u up on game
> 
> like this joke
> 
> u ****** say i got jokes i said if u think otherwise pullup bur yet none of u clowns have done that and to BIGMONEYTEXAS MY CAR I DID IS DONE FOR U
> 
> 
> bro i got a lot of cars in the lab with only one worker me but i will be going to the paint soon just for you here look at this <span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(247, 244, 237);">


Thats it Okaaaay


----------



## San Diego 619

I see BIGMONEYTEXAS is nowhere to be found


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

lol lol:wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

***** i have a life i dew:yes:


----------



## San Diego 619

Oh my bad he jus hides then guys hes here somewhere knowing damn well i been askin for a hop n the ***** pops up and gives us a wave wut kinda shit is that


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> ***** i have a life i dew:yes:


All of a sudden u busy n say ***** i dew have a life no shit ***** u r breathin but yet u can make 25 videos to say whats up yall hahahaha u lookin silly im callin u out u u duckin n dodgin me n u know it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

FUCK OFF BIG HEAD LIL ***** SAN 619:wave:


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> FUCK OFF BIG HEAD LIL ***** SAN 619:wave:


***** that sucked for reals it got stuck more than anything it i gotta push the car down yourself ***** u got a manual hopper cuz without ubpishin it down it wouldnt hop at all i served u with a street car with a full engine with the motor in the car with d`z and sooper clean and i will make it a rag soon too i served the shit out that lac BIGMONEYTEXAS u know it do u want to have a hop to c who can stand a car up or what hahaha joke take that loss c how u didnt say say shit about my car now yeah ***** and im diecast and now imma go back with my tires and show u how a car supposed to work clean hoppin engine rims paint and COMES BACK DOWN u said u got a few bugs in that lac ***** i think its infested with bugs hahah ill call the pest controle for u lol i win u lose ***** chalk that shit up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YAE ***** U PM ME ABOUT YO TOWN CAR IF I WON'T TO BUY IT'' I DIDN'T PM U MARK:wave:


----------



## San Diego 619

Really u commented and said i need that towncar


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

AND THAT'S ALL I DID SAY CAN I BUY IT DID I ..I NO WERE TO GET ONE FROM ALL DAY.. BUT DON'T TRIP IT'S GOOD LOL LOL:wave:


----------



## San Diego 619

U lost


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HAHAHAHAHA ***** U LOST FROM DA JUMP:wave:


----------



## San Diego 619

How what car did u beat please let me know


----------



## Dre1only

I'll be swang'n this one soon :wave: sanded off the bullshit 1/4 top ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Can i Get a bar


----------



## Dre1only

monte carlo is going street but this ***** right here ...
is doing pretty damn good right now :naughty:






gotta get another ruler 2 check inches :shh:

but he's up there :run:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the LS


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

rag 62


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

U GOT IT DOWN BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

yeah my ***** thats it :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

Little shits look good dena now take your time and build them Nice and neat u got somethin clean with a motor under the hood thats diecast 1/24 that i can jump with


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARlW_9ea5E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Anybody wanna bar of my hot ass streetcar


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> U GOT IT DOWN BRO:thumbsup:


ty for putting me up on that shit i am getting better at it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Little shits look good dena now take your time and build them Nice and neat u got somethin clean with a motor under the hood thats diecast 1/24 that i can jump with


ty try ing something new I got the 64 but it don't have a motor


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

good looking out big dre i got me a rag 65 about to open him up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARlW_9ea5E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Anybody wanna bar of my hot ass streetcar


sure you can


----------



## San Diego 619

Thats plastic though i wanna see a diecast car make it fair comeon now


----------



## San Diego 619

And please be a streetcar


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> sure you can


I wish u woulda had that when i had my 57 wagon i woulda demolished that thing by far


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I wish u woulda had that when i had my 57 wagon i woulda demolished that thing by far


kill it i got this for you and riping kelly i seen that blue lac get it ready i got the glass 2 for you but i fucked up the paint and have to re do it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0REraLFCVO0&feature=youtu.be[/VIDEO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## San Diego 619

Well im out the pic im in Disneyland with my fam for 7 days i couldn't get a hop ne ways


----------



## San Diego 619

But dont think a ***** didnt bring a few of his riders n i wont bumpercheck a ***** straight outta anaheim


----------



## San Diego 619

By the way this suite is this shit full size beds full kitchen ac top notch cable baaaangin ass view 8 stories up with a bangin balcony man i needed this
Im gone haters


----------



## Dre1only

lol :nono: pics or it didn't happen :dunno: you know how it goes :thumbsup: enjoy yourself tho homie:h5:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> By the way this suite is this shit full size beds full kitchen ac top notch cable baaaangin ass view 8 stories up with a bangin balcony man i needed this
> Im gone haters



that's the shit i am talking about go have some fun i hope you and your fam have a great time but soon as you get back me and you and your little bro to hopping


----------



## Dre1only

SB whats up with you homie I see you bout to get it on up in this bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> SB whats up with you homie I see you bout to get it on up in this bitch :thumbsup:


ty i want to do the 65 hopping mad got me some good deals on them cars what you been up to my boy i know you been in the lab


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP SB ***** BEN ON FB GOOD SHIT :yes:


----------



## San Diego 619

Here ya go checckout my momo top notch shit for real





















Bombass room service lobster tail shrimp and mashed potatoes with a bowl of butter
Kids big ass burgers 
My girl best coconut shrimp fries and some moe shit on the side grilled cheese pizza man doin it big jacuuzi on the balcony with a lil fire check it out


----------



## San Diego 619

Hit the bar quite a few times had everythin jus order the kiddos a movie upstairs for the 50 inch plasma got the some snacks n more room service n me n my girl hit the bar some margaritas martinis dark ass beers jager bombs went up to get the kids hit the game rooms downatairs hella games n hella faded n more days to go gyeeeee


----------



## Dre1only

:fool2: :boink: top notch this shit homie


----------



## Dre1only

Dre1only said:


> SB whats up with you homie I see you bout to get it on up in this bitch :thumbsup:


 Try'n this different style of a-arms get'n ready to come out swang'n :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Hahahaha


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP DRE


----------



## hoppinmaddness

My lil bro is ready dena 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbPxH5Y-ck&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

da 64 is in the paint booth soon to be ready


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP DRE


WZUP BIG MONEY,SB & SD ???


----------



## Dre1only

:roflmao:


San Diego 619 said:


> Hahahaha


:roflmao:THIS IS HOW A TRIP TO DISNEY LAND SHOULD LOOK






THEM PICS LOOK LIKE THEY OFF THE SITE :dunno: FAMILY PICS @ DA JOINT ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Really


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:THIS IS HOW A TRIP TO DISNEY LAND SHOULD LOOK
> View attachment 636985
> THEM PICS LOOK LIKE THEY OFF THE SITE :dunno: FAMILY PICS @ DA JOINT ...


I guess the website has me on there too huh comwon homie really thats some wack shit its actually funny i c the hating dont stop even when a ***** on a vacation wow true colors dis ***** thing i got my pics from the disneyland web site i dont need to do ne of that when im here wether u believe me or not i could care less now im about to get on the splash mountain ride first im out qithvmy fam gone....


----------



## San Diego 619

View attachment 637057


Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:THIS IS HOW A TRIP TO DISNEY LAND SHOULD LOOK
> View attachment 636985
> THEM PICS LOOK LIKE THEY OFF THE SITE :dunno: FAMILY PICS @ DA JOINT ...


I guess the website has me on there too huh comwon homie really thats some wack shit its actually funny i c the hating dont stop even when a ***** on a vacation wow true colors dis ***** thing i got my pics from the disneyland web site i dont need to do ne of that when im here wether u believe me or not i could care less now im about to get on the splash mountain ride first im out qithvmy fam gone....maybe u say they look like that cuz my pics so clean what u expect from a all hd fone


----------



## San Diego 619

My girl and kids must be on the disneyland website too huh dre1 those are the same damn escalator u posted earlier






and this water park at my hotel looks loke its off the disneyland website but yet my kids are on the website too huh







Now maybe u should think about sayin silly shit like that some ****** take it as disrespect ripleys believe it or not ***** im out


----------



## San Diego 619

Goofy ass *****







Starbucks inside my hotel had to get a caramel frap for sure and a double chocolate java chip







My ass laying in bed in my shorts cold as fuck with the ac blowing is on the disneyland websitw too huh damn thats weird dre1 same tv too what do u know now my girl complaining cuz we on vacation n im on layitlow lol im out i got alotta places to be and cant wait for califonia adventures yeah we doin both parks its called the park hopper tickets do ur homework gone...............
Got 6 of these 













Theres my waterpark again lol prankster ass ******


----------



## Dre1only

youzzzzz a good ***** thanks for showing I still got mind control over you :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: remix ***** :thumbsup:

enjoy tho foolio :worship::worship::worship: pics or it didn't happen rules of layitlow *****,***** gotta make me a believer,you the only mutha fucca I kno on layitlow still work'n with feel'ns,how :nosad: sad ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Please ***** i posted pics before u said anything ya big goof


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Well im out the pic im in Disneyland with my fam for 7 days i couldn't get a hop ne ways





San Diego 619 said:


> But dont think a ***** didnt bring a few of his riders n i wont bumpercheck a ***** straight outta anaheim





San Diego 619 said:


> By the way this suite is this shit full size beds full kitchen ac top notch cable baaaangin ass view 8 stories up with a bangin balcony man i needed this
> Im gone haters





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> that's the shit i am talking about go have some fun i hope you and your fam have a great time but soon as you get back me and you and your little bro to hopping


oh Cornball ass ***** bacc page to 103 before you make yoself look like you don't kno wtf ur talk'n about what pics before you posted :dunno: this shit ain't got to go no farther bro enjoy yo vacation don't worry about me,we can talk shit when you get home my ***** you don't need to get yo panties in a knot phucc'n with me while your on vacation call me when you get back to the crib dogg,I'm gonna respect the fact your do'n it big right now my ***** enjoy your time with your love ones if I was you I wouldn't be worried about lay it low my ***** real rap homie kick back and relax :thumbsup::thumbsup: really tho don't come back til your home :h5: ... zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dre1only

I'll be work'n on a car to piss you off when you get home one of the SMASH BROTHERS we'll be ready :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

tell your bro i see him i see him i will be getting that 64 ready for him soon put that 61 dot want none i already told him that at the show but we can hop if he wants i fgot so many cars i need to do i will be working on the lac today a little 




hoppinmaddness said:


> My lil bro is ready dena
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbPxH5Y-ck&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> da 64 is in the paint booth soon to be ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> I'll be work'n on a car to piss you off when you get home one of the SMASH BROTHERS we'll be ready :thumbsup:



LOL cant wait to see this hop i should be ready for him to


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 637058
> View attachment 637058
> 
> My girl and kids must be on the disneyland website too huh dre1 those are the same damn escalator u posted earlier
> View attachment 637059
> and this water park at my hotel looks loke its off the disneyland website but yet my kids are on the website too huh
> View attachment 637060
> 
> Now maybe u should think about sayin silly shit like that some ****** take it as disrespect ripleys believe it or not ***** im out




back in the days when i was young i am not kid anymore but some days i sit and wish i was a kid again my boy take me next time its so hot out here in az i could use that water park for sure now i have to break you off lol


----------



## San Diego 619

California adventures is dope


----------



## San Diego 619

Well fellas ill be back tomorrow hope somebody pullsup on me can i get a hop somebody anybody


----------



## San Diego 619

Im baaaaack with a new 67 impala on gold d`z clean new paint too i jus put on it servo ready comeon anybody some clean shit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 638197
> 
> Im baaaaack with a new 67 impala on gold d`z clean new paint too i jus put on it servo ready comeon anybody some clean shit



and what y0u going to do with that????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Well fellas ill be back tomorrow hope somebody pullsup on me can i get a hop somebody anybody



i have not been on my models as of late but i will be back in the lab soon we just had the super show out in az you dena4life put it down


----------



## Dre1only

Bac on a legit job 12 f n hrs


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i have not been on my models as of late but i will be back in the lab soon we just had the super show out in az you dena4life put it down


What cars yall did dena4life take


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> and what y0u going to do with that????


Servo in the rear with a kickback lockup clean new paint interior hoppin with a chromedout motor upfront commin for a car u should build for me with servos too can u do that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

we had about 5 cars up here all hoppers plus mine is 6 street car for me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Servo in the rear with a kickback lockup clean new paint interior hoppin with a chromedout motor upfront commin for a car u should build for me with servos too can u do that


i been playing with them but that's not my thing i got a 65 rag i will be doing soon we might can hop if i get it done in time


----------



## Dre1only

Did you say 65 I think I'm gonna call these 2 the Smash Brothers some body thought I repainted my blue ***** hahaha had to find that funny,I got some shit to strip but not these :no: think I might roll on some gold ones ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you looking for me what a joke


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

and put this shit up to b4 i break this bs off again


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

look at that 60 dam


----------



## Dre1only

Big Brah just let me know when you need me,you know I don't wanna kick shit back but I will any time any day and I mean this :buttkick: in a kick ass type of way :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Imma about to suprise all u ****** with my next car yeah dat n dena u better make that ls disappear cuz this car im doin is gonna shit allover it but u right that 60 u got is swangin my nigg shit y lie they all workin n iv said that b4 but im doin inches jus like the red 60 u got but only difference is that mine was a streetcar n u broughtout a radical for my streetcar that cant bw good my dude im bustin out some clean shit dena i promise sooper clean u will see and my 63 as a radical like it is now is rockin straightup n down yours tags it n comes back down pause my 63 with the kickback rearend n pause it when it rocks up then compare that to ur 60 its not good on ur part lol i think im a lil higher plus ur frontend hangs down too low mine dont so if we measure them on a ruler its gameover for u n u know thats true with ur frontends ill take that now have a nice night san diego 619 did that LOPEZ CUSTOMS GOD DAMNIT WHAT COME GET A BAR 







Next


----------



## San Diego 619

AND FOR THE RECORD LOPEZ CUSTOMS WILL BE TAKING THIS HOPPIN THANG OVER FOR 2013 YEAH DAT


----------



## San Diego 619

Now imm get online n play me some blackops 2 lol


----------



## Dre1only

HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Imma about to suprise all u ****** with my next car yeah dat n dena u better make that ls disappear cuz this car im doin is gonna shit allover it but u right that 60 u got is swangin my nigg shit y lie they all workin n iv said that b4 but im doin inches jus like the red 60 u got but only difference is that mine was a streetcar n u broughtout a radical for my streetcar that cant bw good my dude im bustin out some clean shit dena i promise sooper clean u will see and my 63 as a radical like it is now is rockin straightup n down yours tags it n comes back down pause my 63 with the kickback rearend n pause it when it rocks up then compare that to ur 60 its not good on ur part lol i think im a lil higher plus ur frontend hangs down too low mine dont so if we measure them on a ruler its gameover for u n u know thats true with ur frontends ill take that now have a nice night san diego 619 did that LOPEZ CUSTOMS GOD DAMNIT WHAT COME GET A BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the hottest g body model out stop it my boy and my other one is kick back you don't want none ...my 60 is over both of them my wheels do hang but i can push them up you know that my shit stand at 12 30 i never seen your 63 do that i got the diecrap 64 to your 63 don't want none or do you ??


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> AND FOR THE RECORD LOPEZ CUSTOMS WILL BE TAKING THIS HOPPIN THANG OVER FOR 2013 YEAH DAT


nice joke i hope y'all got some new cars for 2013


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 644680
> HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW :biggrin:
> View attachment 644681



looks good my boy


----------



## LopezCustoms

LMFAO this clown still think he king? last i heard he left a model car show pouting cuz none of his cars were. worth lookong at hahaha and best re check that my LS shut your beat up shit down standing at 7 inches on tha ruler wheels tucked in measure bottom of tire yet DENA ur shit sticks out and sits below 6 inchs haha shortn up them u bars boy cuz u LOSIN INCHES before your gaining them nough said LUGK & LOPEZCUSTOMS TAKIN OVER THIS SHIT


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> looks good my boy


Thanks my nig think the fam is work'n against me every time I start work'n on one somebody needs some'n and that's some straight up in the way shit :angry:


----------



## Dre1only

they say you don't want none of this :dunno:



 I say I know I ain't fuck'n with it ... ***** straight be talk'n bout yo shit but still make'n shit like yours you know you got a warehouse full of haters :ugh::ugh::ugh: :roflmao:straight up :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> LMFAO this clown still think he king? last i heard he left a model car show pouting cuz none of his cars were. worth lookong at hahaha and best re check that my LS shut your beat up shit down standing at 7 inches on tha ruler wheels tucked in measure bottom of tire yet DENA ur shit sticks out and sits below 6 inchs haha shortn up them u bars boy cuz u LOSIN INCHES before your gaining them nough said LUGK & LOPEZCUSTOMS TAKIN OVER THIS SHIT




wait wait your lying again you telling us you have a g body ls model car doing 7 inches with no basket right?????? show us and i only been to one model show with jj and hopping mad did not take cars to look at clown i came to hop but they did not want none so talk what you no he had that car you see in the video with shit coming out the back other mf who stole my style to hop me and as for the rest of his and hopping mad and his lil bro my 63 was over all of they cars you can ask them mr know it all


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> they say you don't want none of this :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> I say I know I ain't fuck'n with it ... ***** straight be talk'n bout yo shit but still make'n shit like yours you know you got a warehouse full of haters :ugh::ugh::ugh: :roflmao:straight up :roflmao:



fucking jokes bro that's why i don't pay ****** no mind they hate then copy lmao talking lets hop or i cant see them and dre remember they all said they beat me they way then why steal mine


----------



## Dre1only

one thang for sure SB date & times don't lie all you gotta do is go back to your very first post and have them go to theres you can alter a picture but you can't alter controlled computer dates ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

yup u seen the video thats why ur LS got put away right after talking bout ooh oh now u wanna hop blah blah blah damn straight 7 INCHES NO BASKET check the ruler chipper


----------



## LopezCustoms

7INCHES SO LETS HEAR A NEW EXCUSE SB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ0lw9J4i80&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> 7INCHES SO LETS HEAR A NEW EXCUSE SB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ0lw9J4i80&feature=youtube_gdata_player



i never put my cars up it was 2 bike runs then a car show i got real shit not just model car then it was my b day also i got my low rider bike from my moms house it needs lots of work tho but this is why i don't hop you no more put your car on a ruler show us the 7 inches then hit your car but we all no you will not do it cause you cant lmao you have a g body doing over 7 inches with no basket your a fuck lie even 619 knows it show us 7 inches plz then hop your car cause this video you was not doing not fucking 7 inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you no its from the bottom of your wheels right not your head lights????????


----------



## LopezCustoms

lmfao good excuses bro too bad ur LS cant hang with 7 inches chipper


----------



## San Diego 619

C dena u got lopez customs fucked up homie .......best believe LOPEZ CUSTOMS doin not 7 inches but over 7 inches take a picture pause it count it replay it do what u gotta do niggan no baskets homie whaaat.....yeah lopez customs did dat i tried too tell u we takin this shit over for 2013 u might as well start boxin ur shit now homie


----------



## San Diego 619

C dena u got lopez customs fucked up homie .......best believe LOPEZ CUSTOMS doin not 7 inches but over 7 inches take a picture pause it count it replay it do what u gotta do niggan no baskets homie whaaat.....yeah lopez customs did dat i tried too tell u we takin this shit over for 2013 u might as well start boxin ur shit now homie


----------



## San Diego 619

another 7 inches lopez customs car no problem


----------



## San Diego 619

C dena u got lopez customs fucked up homie .......best believe LOPEZ CUSTOMS doin not 7 inches but over 7 inches take a picture pause it count it replay it do what u gotta do niggan no baskets homie whaaat.....yeah lopez customs did dat i tried too tell u we takin this shit over for 2013 u might as well start boxin ur shit now homie


----------



## San Diego 619

Exactly no posts for 2 days cuz all u fools know we doin 7 inches and sum videos dont lie


----------



## customcoupe68

lol


----------



## San Diego 619

Thought u guys would like to see this oldie but goodie san diego footage


----------



## Dre1only

comedy hr @ it best that is the whole 7 tho :drama:but who hasn't done that :dunno: ...


----------



## customcoupe68

San Diego 619 said:


> Thought u guys would like to see this oldie but goodie san diego footage


:loco:


----------



## customcoupe68

wonder how many people been crushed under one of them hoppin like dat....... when those cars hit each other i was like :wow: lol


----------



## OldSchoolVato

San Diego 619 said:


> Thought u guys would like to see this oldie but goodie san diego footage


this shit was tight and funny


----------



## San Diego 619

Man imagine being there parts n bolts plastic metal falling off those cars n the blue lac had jus got painted too they was both swangin we was up till late workin on that lincoln


----------



## San Diego 619

And dre1 can u show us 7 inches like as of right now on a ruler if u dont mind im going to the hobby store right now too i need a new car lol im thinkin a 65 nbshow u how a 65 supposed to work lockup lay 3 wheel and bumper check but i dont wanna do u that bad so im thinkin maybe a regal or a 62 and slaughter ur new twin 65s with cleanliness and hoppin but then again knowing u u will probably say u won cuz u bought them first hahaha but know damn well u got skied


----------



## San Diego 619

We got a 66 doin major inches a 62 a lac a 63 a 61 a lincoln a 57 and sum anybody want a bar of LOPEZ CUSTOMS we here holdin it down and stay ready to clown anybooody i jus got 2 sets of new rims and like 8 new sets of knockoffs so drenone will have nothin to say now since dz's is a huge deal to him hey drenone since i got new rims on my limo can i get a hop noooooow maybe after 3 months of u sayin u got something for it when in reality u know u aint got shit for me its still clean still diecast so ***** get on my level n keep it fair


----------



## San Diego 619

But all bullshit aside dre1 ur 65s lookin good homie yeah dat no hatin here i keep it 1000


----------



## Dre1only

look homie I already said you got that with the limo my ***** trust me you got mad at the escalade if I pull the next truck out yall ****** is really gonna be mad my ***** trust me you don't won't me to do it and for damn sure I don't wanna hurt nobody's feel's trust me I ain't scared and thanks for the comp on the 65's my ***** please don't make me do it,why yall ****** had that boy cry'n you did that on purpose :roflmao:str8 game tear'n shit up :thumbsup: keep swang'n my *****'s


----------



## Dre1only

changed the D'z painted to look 2 toned what you think I'm gonna try and get at them both this weekend :x:


----------



## San Diego 619

U doin them street or what ill give u a fair one street shit in the wheel well no kickback some clean shit too dena get busy homie with soe clean complete shit no baskets me u n dre1


----------



## San Diego 619

Some new shit fo ya hatersss
LOPEZ CUSTOMS #1


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL TAKEING OVER LOL MAN STOP IT LOL:twak: DIEGO SNAP OUT OF IT LOL:locobiggrin: DATS WUSUP DO:thumbsup: GETUM LO..LOL YEA HE ON TOP OF IS SHIT DO:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

YEAH HOMIE STREET BUT I GOT A 67 GTO I'M THINK'N BOUT KICK'N BACK












I'M KEEP IT REAL HOMIE I'M JUST IN A SLUMP THESE MODELS GOT ME FEEL'N FUCKED UP :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Some new shit fo ya hatersss
> LOPEZ CUSTOMS #1


I LIKE THE 63 HANDLE YO BIZ THO,LOOK'N GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YEA JUS FUCKIN WITH YOU LO BRO YOU ON TOP OF YO SHIT MUCH LOVE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Exactly no posts for 2 days cuz all u fools know we doin 7 inches and sum videos dont lie



bro you showing impalas long ass 66s and shit i no they can do 7 inches but not no fucking g body with out a basket are you saying that a g body ls can 7 inches with no basket???????? impalas are longer than a ls i got impalas doing of 7 look at my glass i just did for you but thats not my ls


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOL TAKEING OVER LOL MAN STOP IT LOL:twak: DIEGO SNAP OUT OF IT LOL:locobiggrin: DATS WUSUP DO:thumbsup: GETUM LO..LOL YEA HE ON TOP OF IS SHIT DO:thumbsup:



man they are clowns now they have a g body doing over 7 inches with no basket i have a g body ls with a basket not doing that much so they are the beat at lying lmfao and 619 as a 66 impala way longer than a g body doing 7 inches so how is a 66 and ls do the same inches and the 66 stands at 12 30 the ls at 11 58 ????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> C dena u got lopez customs fucked up homie .......best believe LOPEZ CUSTOMS doin not 7 inches but over 7 inches take a picture pause it count it replay it do what u gotta do niggan no baskets homie whaaat.....yeah lopez customs did dat i tried too tell u we takin this shit over for 2013 u might as well start boxin ur shit now homie



so thats ls is doing the same or more than the 66????? get the fuck out of here i got lots of impalas going of 7 inches clown fish not 2 many g body's tho


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> comedy hr @ it best that is the whole 7 tho :drama:but who hasn't done that :dunno: ...


\

and dre if you look hard you can see his 66 is not doing the whole 7 i am no hater but ****** keep lying you tires did not clear the 7 on the 66 now look at it and tell me it did watch when i hop my cars i will show all you haters how to hop on a ruler i am the king I dont have inches to hide or lie about ****** talking about they doing 7 in a g body but cant get a fucking long a 66 impala to do 7 wow pause it at 20 sec and he is holding it back to get all his inches what a fucking joke and you want to hop me lol


----------



## Dre1only

black or blue D'z


----------



## LopezCustoms

it called being beyond bumper my LS took.flight all.four off the floor & so.is bumper u see that 7 inches on a G body yea i did that its ok i kno i took that W and shut down that half melted bumper LS u have LMFAO


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> bro you showing impalas long ass 66s and shit i no they can do 7 inches but not no fucking g body with out a basket are you saying that a g body ls can 7 inches with no basket???????? impalas are longer than a ls i got impalas doing of 7 look at my glass i just did for you but thats not my ls


The glasshouse u built for me ***** y aint u called me out n pulled up


----------



## San Diego 619

Damn dena real shit homie u really gonna say my 66 aint doin 7 inches damn homie u dont ever keep it real my shit did well over 7 bit its cool dena i got u its not that heard to keep it 100 dude watch the video again


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Damn dena real shit homie u really gonna say my 66 aint doin 7 inches damn homie u dont ever keep it real my shit did well over 7 bit its cool dena i got u its not that heard to keep it 100 dude watch the video again


you talk a good one look at that video at 20 sec you did not clear 7 inches on me you keep it 100


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> The glasshouse u built for me ***** y aint u called me out n pulled up


i got it you seen it hop i have not been fucking with my models as of late but that's the last hop for you cause you don't keep it 100 so i am cool on y'all lopez boo boo crew ******


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> it called being beyond bumper my LS took.flight all.four off the floor & so.is bumper u see that 7 inches on a G body yea i did that its ok i kno i took that W and shut down that half melted bumper LS u have LMFAO


OK you say ing you did over 7 inches show us and i will hand the crown over I will tell every one about my first loss just show us 7 inches from your LS then hop it keep it 100 that's why i stop hopping y'all ****** y'all love to lie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

keep da blue bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> OK you say ing you did over 7 inches show us and i will hand the crown over I will tell every one about my first loss just show us 7 inches from your LS then hop it keep it 100 that's why i stop hopping y'all ****** y'all love to lie


If i show u 7 inches will u hand the crown over to me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> If i show u 7 inches will u hand the crown over to me


no lol cause i can and i always beat you but to keep it 100 you do stay doing inches no lie but so do i and i don't have to lie about show me your 66 you no it did under 7 keep it 100 and if it is at 7 how can a g body be doing the same or more inches then a 66 impala??? I no you and your bro can do over 7 inches but you will need a basket for a ls to do that now tell me i am wrong that's why i am not hopping y'all but i am a man of my word so you can get a hop from the glass but after that i will be like the rest of mt crew not fucking with the lopez boo boo crew


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> it called being beyond bumper my LS took.flight all.four off the floor & so.is bumper u see that 7 inches on a G body yea i did that its ok i kno i took that W and shut down that half melted bumper LS u have LMFAO







not to keep at this but your car came of the tires a little and that was one time and you did 7 inches with that high nasty ass lock up get the fuck out of here now you talking about beyond the bumper ***** look at my shit i been beat you so you had to lie what a joke you are and b4 i hit my ls i said met lil lopez this is for you oh yea pause it at 1 14 and you beat me and you doing 7 inches man i feel like big money and dre now why hop win you never can win lmao


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> The glasshouse u built for me ***** y aint u called me out n pulled up


I fucked the paint up b4 my model break but you no i got it for you don't play like you don't that's the last hop for me and you i will be making a video soon i will put the glass in it


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> not to keep at this but your car came of the tires a little and that was one time and you did 7 inches with that high nasty ass lock up get the fuck out of here now you talking about beyond the bumper ***** look at my shit i been beat you so you had to lie what a joke you are and b4 i hit my ls i said met lil lopez this is for you oh yea pause it at 1 14 and you beat me and you doing 7 inches man i feel like big money and dre now why hop win you never can win lmao


So wait he did do 7 inches thats what u jus said lopez customs homie n damn we cant even get a hop anymore thats sad n u say we cry but yet u wont hop lol u went for days sayin theres no way my boys ls did 7 inches now u say he did it once it dont matter once or 25 times my boy did it point blank period shit darellsreal deuce did over 130 one time one bumper check n yall said he was the king but when somebody else do it it dont matter cuz it was only once ...
***** lopez customs did that


----------



## San Diego 619

DRE1 I BUIDIN SOMETHIN FOR U AS WE SPEAK SO I HOPE THOSE 65S ARE GONNA BE HOTTER THAN A FIRECRACKER CUZ U WILL NEED IT CLEAN TOO ALL MAROON AND GOLD


----------



## San Diego 619

And dena when can i get that hop with ur glasshouse no baskets right if u get stuck or flip u lose automatic


----------



## San Diego 619

And dena when can i get that hop with ur glasshouse no baskets right if u get stuck or flip u lose automatic


----------



## San Diego 619

Here u go dena since u said a few posts back my car really didnt do 7 inches well here u go ***** videos dot lie people do....n u said u keep it 100 well ***** the car ir ready u can pullup ill do 7 inches hoppin against u no problem and no baskets the car is there the video is there the pictures is there too how much more u want now lets see how real u keep it after u study this pic ***** now count those inches


----------



## San Diego 619

You guys said it didnt do 7 INCHES NOW WHAT I HAD TO BLOW IT UP FOR U SINCE U WANNA ACT SILLY MAYBE U NEED GLASSES LAYITLOW CAN U TELLME IF MY BLUE 66 IS DOIN 7 INCHES dena SAID IT DIDNT I JUS WANNA KNOW IF ITS JUS ME OR NOT PIC IS ON PG109


----------



## San Diego 619

You guys said it didnt do 7 INCHES NOW WHAT I HAD TO BLOW IT UP FOR U SINCE U WANNA ACT SILLY MAYBE U NEED GLASSES LAYITLOW CAN U TELLME IF MY BLUE 66 IS DOIN 7 INCHES dena SAID IT DIDNT I JUS WANNA KNOW IF ITS JUS ME OR NOT


----------



## San Diego 619

:buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 648088
> 
> 
> Here u go dena since u said a few posts back my car really didnt do 7 inches well here u go ***** videos dot lie people do....n u said u keep it 100 well ***** the car ir ready u can pullup ill do 7 inches hoppin against u no problem and no baskets the car is there the video is there the pictures is there too how much more u want now lets see how real u keep it after u study this pic ***** now count those inches


i give it to you ...you did do about 7 with you cars falling back did it flip??? we don't no lmao and 7 inches is no big deal from a impala if you can read its mets g body we want to see doing 7 inches and its funny how your 66 falling back just might be at the 7 but lopez ls g body is doing the same or more and he is not even at 12 30.. 619 your cars do work but we both no you cant fuck with the king and lying lopez you.. fuck it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> :buttkick::buttkick:



thats the only time it may have did 7 and it look like its ready to flip lol wait for my 66 to get done i will show you 7 inches b4 my hop a clear 7 inches rag to


----------



## LopezCustoms

its all 7 inchess lopezcustoms KING of this model car shit whosenext? i got a new clean LScommin soon & a baby Gbody comming soon BESTBELIEVE THAT!


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> keep da blue bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Fam, I took them off the Black Glass House they looked betta on da escalade anyway, ***** say he got street cars coming for me ok don't trip I got a kick back coming out :yes: no bmf tho ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

i jus might beeak u off with this one cuz u can SB yea i kno u see that


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> thats the only time it may have did 7 and it look like its ready to flip lol wait for my 66 to get done i will show you 7 inches b4 my hop a clear 7 inches rag to


Did it flip????


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Fam, I took them off the Black Glass House they looked betta on da escalade anyway, ***** say he got street cars coming for me ok don't trip I got a kick back coming out :yes: no bmf tho ...


Ill have a kickback waiting for you homie sooper clean not none of that throw some shit together either dena id like to see u do over 7 inches let c it homie. U sound tough but aint brought nothin out i still got my streetcar 63 rag ready for anybody but never got a hop


----------



## Dre1only

Street Edition






at Hot Boys Hydraulic Shop coming out to night :h5:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 u can get som serious inches out of that thing looks good homie ill give u a run with my glasshouse i would kick the wagon all the way back but im keepin that clean it wont be out for a min puttin servos lockup n lay to the ground full motor under the hood johnson in the back with batteries in the tail if i can fit it in there it migbt be a lil snug motor 12 batteries all candied out dash full interior sooper clean shit real proper i would give u a hop tonight but ya boy goin out tonight with the wifey n some fam doin it


----------



## Dre1only

I hope you enjoyed yourself with the family last night,I played with this caddy till I burnt the motor out bitch kept get'n stuck tho got another motor tho so I'll adjust the rear end and make a video ...


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> i jus might beeak u off with this one cuz u can SB yea i kno u see that


i don't have one but you can never beat me mr 7 inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> I hope you enjoyed yourself with the family last night,I played with this caddy till I burnt the motor out bitch kept get'n stuck tho got another motor tho so I'll adjust the rear end and make a video ...


kikck them back and lower that ass down you want be getting stuck and you will be doing way more inches more than 7


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 u can get som serious inches out of that thing looks good homie ill give u a run with my glasshouse i would kick the wagon all the way back but im keepin that clean it wont be out for a min puttin servos lockup n lay to the ground full motor under the hood johnson in the back with batteries in the tail if i can fit it in there it migbt be a lil snug motor 12 batteries all candied out dash full interior sooper clean shit real proper i would give u a hop tonight but ya boy goin out tonight with the wifey n some fam doin it


going to get broke off by mine


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i don't have one but you can never beat me mr 7 inches


go get a basket ur LS needs one to do 7 inches like mine haha chipper & hell na u dnt that big body vert roght there will serve u up like my LS did too bad im makin $300 of it so no hoppin it


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> going to get broke off by mine


Lets see yours hope its as clean as mine


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> kikck them back and lower that ass down you want be getting stuck and you will be doing way more inches more than 7


Yeah show us 7 inches dre


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I hope you enjoyed yourself with the family last night,I played with this caddy till I burnt the motor out bitch kept get'n stuck tho got another motor tho so I'll adjust the rear end and make a video ...


Nice 20 inch strokes upfront u got a monster lockup in the booty thats almost as high as the front lol


----------



## Dre1only

:roflmao: and its still cleaner than anything you bought already made or you put together I thought you turnt. to a congradulator but in actuality your still a hater :nosad:


----------



## sg90rider

What ill serve all you chippen ass's don't forget my 63 lac candy green with all gold everything THE DIECAST KING MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## LopezCustoms

were talkin plastic G we all kno u got thacrown for diecast


----------



## Dre1only

WIN LOSE OR DRAW YALL *****'S NEED TO GET OFF ME AND HOW A ***** THE KING OF DIE 







CAST WHEN HE THE ONLY ONE WITH IT AND THE ONLY WAY TO REALLY SETTLE THIS IS TO SEE 

WHO CAN BUILD THE CLEANEST SHIT AND GET THEM INCHES SO IF YOU THINK YOU CAN SEE ME LETS GET IT CRACC'C IN OTHER WORDS I'M CALL' N YOU OUT TO A BUILD OFF YOU SAID YOU BUILD PLASTIC WHATS HAPPEN'N YOU CANT FADE ME :finger:


----------



## sg90rider

Was up lopez , what it do ever body. I'm just fucken around lol I see it don't stop around here dre I know you ANIT talking about me. And I don't do plastic cars , no disrespect but that's way to eazy homie get a diecast to jump 1:18 not no little one make the back go up and down and the front end swing like a mother fucker step up to a real challenge plastic for little kids man come on and see me with this diecast Shit you can't fade me


----------



## Dre1only

***** I said build off and if plastic so e z why you male's up excuses after I called you out to a build off:dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms

not to brag much but i believe i have the cleanest hopper right now "Haters paradise" LS 87







HHH reppin!!!


----------



## Compton1964

Ill have to agree with you homie. ...


----------



## Dre1only

SG 90that message was really directed at yo boy 619 you just happened to follow up in his bullshit with your comment but it don't matter now and since your boy fucc with plastic tell'em he can get it to " build off " or nothin clean shit paint yo own shit and build it :inout:


----------



## Dre1only

View attachment 652386
it ain't finished
View attachment 652387
but you can't tell me it ain't clean
View attachment 652388
my interior is on point as well as my rims
View attachment 652389
View attachment 652389


----------



## sg90rider

Oh ok my bad but you already no all my Shit gets re painted off top with that candy Shit


----------



## customcoupe68

nice MC


----------



## mrswitch72

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7-mgjY5F3I


----------



## Dre1only

SG90 no dis homie yall know we do this plastic and all my shit comes from the box to the table they come in pieces built from the box up yall do yall thang with that die cast & I'll keep do'n my plastic and if I ever do swang a die cast you will be the first to know :naughty:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao: and its still cleaner than anything you bought already made or you put together I thought you turnt. to a congradulator but in actuality your still a hater :nosad:

















I bought it i painted it i built it and i will hop it and i will break u off too dre1 so next time u wanna say yo shit way cleaner than anythin iv built u should think twice ya big dummy n im not a hater i said ur car looks good but looks like u workin with feelings too huh haha my wagon is complete super clean my interior is not all one color my dash dont look like a big blobof gold shit put some color in it my interior is not all one color ***** i painted pieces with a brush my shit is gonna lockup and lay does yours my shitn let me c open your hood do u got a full blown motor in it and still.hoppin as we speak im doin the chrome on the side of my shit ....

Now Have a nice day and too all this again im no hater ur shit looks good but honestly i jis think mine looks better  whats wrong with that now lets see what layitlow thinks the purple wagon or the gold caddy:finger:


----------



## San Diego 619

***** what comeon drenone


----------



## San Diego 619

View attachment 652679


***** what comeon drenone


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Nice 20 inch strokes upfront u got a monster lockup in the booty thats almost as high as the front lol


 yo dum ass must've been drunk when you commented on my caddy or ur act's like ur dum ass forgot I hear you talkin but you still ain't showed me shit ***** come fresh out the. Box with one you ain't get'n no cool points with that wagon


----------



## San Diego 619

Of course not cuz u a hater


----------



## San Diego 619

N ***** u say i aint showed u nothin do u not c that wagon its not even done n really though its already shittin on ur lac comeon now homie i mean there can be a cleaner car than yours dont get it twisted and its not hard at all my wagon is cleaner than ur lac by far and u know it i wish somebody else would give their opinion i knew u werent gonna admit it i mean comeon now drenone u wantd somethin clean u got it now thatvu got it u still bitchin more than a pregnant woman lol and mark my words u will not b able to fuck with my wagon on the clean level or hoppin level u will c


----------



## Dre1only

***** please you can't even build on my level lol thanks. for talk'n. bout my caddy tho lets me k.ow your still paying attention to a real ass ***** lol


----------



## San Diego 619

How cant i build on your level


----------



## San Diego 619

Either way my wagon is shittin on ur lac


----------



## San Diego 619

No matter what i build u will always have somethin to say


----------



## Dre1only

Keep it real homie you love my lac and your wagon gets 2 thumbs up !!!


----------



## Dre1only

this is shit'n at it best


----------



## Dre1only

ok if you say so


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> not to brag much but i believe i have the cleanest hopper right now "Haters paradise" LS 87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHH reppin!!!



sure you do lmao hop that 7 inch ls


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is shit'n at it best



what you going to do with that


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Compton1964 said:


> Ill have to agree with you homie. ...


sure you would where are your hoppers oh you don't hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice look


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Keep it real homie you love my lac and your wagon gets 2 thumbs up !!!


 Thats fair lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> sure you would where are your hoppers oh you don't hop


LOL its not hard to see my cars dont have oh lets see the whole micheal arts & crafts supply of hot glue stuffed in them like yours LOL SB ur still a chipper just like ur models lil queen needs to go bac to tha drawing board u been served from street lock up all the way yokicking wheels back 3 inches back just stop it and actually put some actual effort to your cars haha im surprised ur local dry cleaners hasbt ran out of metal hangers yet SMFH hahaha


----------



## Dre1only

Big Dre1's 57 Nomad no Hydro's


----------



## San Diego 619

U would post a whole other car huh lame if ur lac was cleaner u wouldnt need to bring out another car u jus gave us ur answer


----------



## LopezCustoms

dre u build clean cars all around homie!! that nomad is dope!


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks Mr. Lopez and that's what I call respect,I was just try'n to get yo boy to recognize oh well I guess its true what they say about people like him straight hopeless how sad :nosad:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> U would post a whole other car huh lame if ur lac was cleaner u wouldnt need to bring out another car u jus gave us ur answer


Don't get Mad at things you don't understand cause when you do everybody see's your true color and right now your burning with envy, I know its hard for you when your use to buying already built die cast then try'n to step in a arena of great builders , you know I compliment those that that put there best effort into this hobby and build impressive model kits like young Marcos Lopez & Fabian Munoz taking it to the next phase instead of knock'n my shit build something that looks better than the last kit you built and quit haten on my shit cause it really makes you look bad,it make you look like a hater/loser and one of my groupies but your welcomed to be all 3 if that's what you wanna be SD 619 :x: plz keep hating ...


----------



## Dre1only

And if no one ever told you this before which I know they have SB is the " KING " of the kick backs and his shit looks better than yours, now if you wanna say I'm on his nutts ,who gives a fucc *****,Big Money Texas shit looks better than yours,Marcos shit looks better than yours, SG 90 shit looks better than yours, your brother's shit looks better than yours, all my shit looks better than yours and what I find most amusing about the whole situation is, your all on my nutts " Dre 1 only " you got all of lay it low to fucc with but your all on my nutts why ? What is it about me that got you so intrigued :dunno: we may never know :loco:


----------



## San Diego 619

Im no hater but u speaking on that soo much but u r quick to leave out the part where i gave u props and said ur lac looks good before we got into it huh n ***** u sayi everybodys car look bettert han mines but yet ubhad to post a pic of another one of your cara thats like hoppin sayin u won but then hopp again really now put 1n1 together what does that say u knew ur lac wasnt clean enough so u brought another car lol


----------



## Dre1only

well if its got to be that way lets do the Mutha Fuck'n Build Off you Scared


----------



## San Diego 619

***** im still building my wagon n went to the hobby store for another model car to build for u even though im building my wagon for u already was gonna get a 65 rag but walked out with one of these instead


----------



## San Diego 619

Brushless 4wd 3 cell lipo and a top qualifier remote oweeee paddle tires for the sand n since its 4 wd i got 4 bout to hit fiesta island beach dunes in sunny san diego so i got a new toy to play with jus got a new ps3 slim 250gig 
But like i said drenone my wagon is for you too ***** n it still aint done n if u thought it was coo n clean then imagine it now homie gyeeeeah

And for the record u said am i scared my ***** u are not a threat to me i n this model car shit u really aint n i dont c y u would think u r and that im scared lol pranksta


----------



## San Diego 619

Brushless 4wd 3 cell lipo and a top qualifier remote oweeee paddle tires for the sand n since its 4 wd i got 4 bout to hit fiesta island beach dunes in sunny san diego so i got a new toy to play with jus got a new ps3 slim 250gig 
But like i said drenone my wagon is for you too ***** n it still aint done n if u thought it was coo n clean then imagine it now homie gyeeeeah

And for the record u said am i scared my ***** u are not a threat to me i n this model car shit u really aint n i dont c y u would think u r and that im scared lol pranksta


----------



## Dre1only

You know what tho I ain't never said your wagon wasn't clean and the picture of my wagon I posted to let you know I had o.e to but you like to keep shit going droping negative comments assuming shit the way you wanna see so I feed into it 619 I so.t got nothing against you homie your a cool. Vato loco with some issue homie but other than that my ***** your alright with me my niggakeep building your wagon with all I was saying is make it cleaner than mine show me you got the potential. that's all you take shit the wrong way you act like ***** been knocking you all your life I got nothing against you my boy remember that


----------



## Dre1only

And BTW I do this model shit at my leisure you said your building the wagon for me lol let me finish one outta the seven I got started and what some ass with it ***** fucc would think tho after SB snatched all that ass a ***** would want some get back you go SB keep smash'n and snatch'n ass my *****


----------



## Dre1only

I go any where I wanna go Lynwood , Compton, Watts & South Central with the grim reeper to put a hole in you chest ...


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> You know what tho I ain't never said your wagon wasn't clean and the picture of my wagon I posted to let you know I had o.e to but you like to keep shit going droping negative comments assuming shit the way you wanna see so I feed into it 619 I so.t got nothing against you homie your a cool. Vato loco with some issue homie but other than that my ***** your alright with me my niggakeep building your wagon with all I was saying is make it cleaner than mine show me you got the potential. that's all you take shit the wrong way you act like ***** been knocking you all your life I got nothing against you my boy remember that


Dont even trip homie its all fun n games over here dre1 truth is i jus like talkin shit cuz ibknow i can back it up n if anybody build somethin for me ibwill give that person a run for their money im jus confident thats all my wag o n and ur lac are clean n both look good h my ***** doe but we gonna get this hop out the way  so anything i say dont take it serious i never get butthurt i jus always comeback with somethin better thats all i hold my own and for lopez customs daygo


----------



## Dre1only

Real shit homie build that wagon my boy. and do you I gotcha I don't just talk that talk I walk it too ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Dre1only said:


> I go any where I wanna go *Lynwood* , *Compton*, Watts & South Central with the grim reeper to put a hole in you chest ...


----------



## Dre1only

What up JoJo yeah I use to to be all over back in the day now I'm stuck in va no lolo's. and hard to find indo :banghead:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

^^^ LMAO haven't seen a bidbody swanign yet!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Dre1only said:


> What up JoJo yeah I use to to be all over back in the day now I'm stuck in va no lolo's. and hard to find indo :banghead:


Va? dam! you need to come back to the hood, lol.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL MIKE I AM ?? OK YOU KNOW MR317 SHIT DONT STOP BRO JUS NEW SHIT IT'S BOUT TO GET GOOD:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

OK DAT NUNU


----------



## San Diego 619

Mr 317 how much u want for that box caprice jus the car no rims no nothin jus car frame n interior how much


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 654134
> OK DAT NUNU


Glad to c back homie hope all is well on yo side


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 653794
> uffin:


blood sell me one


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOL MIKE I AM ?? OK YOU KNOW MR317 SHIT DONT STOP BRO JUS NEW SHIT IT'S BOUT TO GET GOOD:drama:



i was going to send the little homies out to find you lol you was mia but i see yo got cars tho as for i need to get some motors and rims that should be soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 653464




i see you my boy looking good


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> And BTW I do this model shit at my leisure you said your building the wagon for me lol let me finish one outta the seven I got started and what some ass with it ***** fucc would think tho after SB snatched all that ass a ***** would want some get back you go SB keep smash'n and snatch'n ass my *****



you know i will i hope the lil lopez will stop lying about they inches and take them L's like men i will get some motors and rims soon i got the glass for sd i just have to re paint it


----------



## Dre1only

jojo in VV said:


> Va? dam! you need to come back to the hood, lol.


 I will maybe this summer for about 2 weeks to visit my fam :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you know i will i hope the lil lopez will stop lying about they inches and take them L's like men i will get some motors and rims soon i got the glass for sd i just have to re paint it


LOL your one to talk .... then again thats what ur best at chipper


----------



## sg90rider

Ohh those are hopping words oh Shit!!!!!!


----------



## LopezCustoms

sg90rider said:


> Ohh those are hopping words oh Shit!!!!!!


sg90 there are always hopping words homie thing is when im doin 7 inches no basket n he complaining bout it cuz he know he cant win wat u expect imma keep clowning on SB even tho as of now i dont have a car to pull up shit my bicycle hops higher LOL


----------



## Dre1only

[h=5]LMAO! For dena cars only lol
[/h]THEY CLOWN'N YOU ON FB HOMIE :dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ITS NOT UP FOR GRABS YALL BUT WUSUP YALL IM IN AN OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

****** ON FACE BOOK THAY BE TRIING TO SHIT ON BOYZ DAT HOP BUT IM BOUT TO BRAKE DAT SHIT UP:guns:


----------



## Dre1only

shit that's whats up let me know when your ready we can post and re-post all day :naughty: :loco: :naughty: *****'s ain't even got hoppers,if you got one come down here and get served and run back up top tell that ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

im right there clownin with them so who wants i dont carr who u are u can get served by me any time anyday any hour


----------



## sg90rider

Damn!!!!! You heard the kid pull up and get served LMAO


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo where's the video of sick 2 ur gut


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> Mondo where's the video of sick 2 ur gut


I got u my ***** im comming to ur pad today ill call u before i go


----------



## San Diego 619

My boy sg90 riders 1:18 62 impala diecast streetcar doin stoopid inches my boy said pullup takin all fades anybody


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> sg90 there are always hopping words homie thing is when im doin 7 inches no basket n he complaining bout it cuz he know he cant win wat u expect imma keep clowning on SB even tho as of now i dont have a car to pull up shit my bicycle hops higher LOL


you do the most talking and what your bike going to do ????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> *LMAO! For dena cars only lol
> *
> 
> THEY CLOWN'N YOU ON FB HOMIE :dunno:



that's all they can is try to clown cause they cant beat me in no hop and you see met still have not posted a video showing his car doing 7 inches right??? just wait to i am back in the lab I Will be breaking ****** off again you know how we do it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> ITS NOT UP FOR GRABS YALL BUT WUSUP YALL IM IN AN OUT:thumbsup:


rag top money what it do my boy


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> im right there clownin with them so who wants i dont carr who u are u can get served by me any time anyday any hour


 " THATS HOW YOU FEEL ??? " QUOTE=LopezCustoms;16705315]im right there clownin with them so who wants i dont carr who u are u can get served by me any time anyday any hour[/QUOTE]REALLY THO,LOL,YOU REALLY DON'T CARE :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I KNEW IT WAS GONNA COME DOWN TO THIS ONE DAY SO WHATS UP WITH THE OTHER CLOWNS THEY COMING TO :dunno::dunno::dunno: IT AIN'T NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CAN'T HAVE NONE :boink:


LopezCustoms said:


> im right there clownin with them so who wants i dont carr who u are u can get served by me any time anyday any hour


REALLY THO,LOL,YOU REALLY DON'T CARE :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I KNEW IT WAS GONNA COME DOWN TO THIS ONE DAY SO WHATS UP WITH THE OTHER CLOWNS THEY COMING TO :dunno::dunno::dunno: IT AIN'T NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CAN'T HAVE NONE :boink:


LopezCustoms said:


> im right there clownin with them so who wants i dont carr who u are u can get served by me any time anyday any hour


REALLY THO,LOL,YOU REALLY DON'T CARE :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I KNEW IT WAS GONNA COME DOWN TO THIS ONE DAY SO WHATS UP WITH THE OTHER CLOWNS THEY COMING TO :dunno::dunno::dunno: IT AIN'T NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CAN'T HAVE NONE :boink: NO DIS RESPECT BUT AHH ...


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> My boy sg90 riders 1:18 62 impala diecast streetcar doin stoopid inches my boy said pullup takin all fades anybody


Nobody wants none of my street car laying in the weeds and rock'n back on that bumper,,, pull anything up I don't care just don't skip by it like you don't see this video !!!!! DON'T BE SCARED


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you do the most talking and what your bike going to do ????


its obvious chipprr SB that my car clowned all ur chippn & flippin cars cuz u gotta keep goin to tha lab & pulling out mofe cars everytims LMFAOand u still cant compete i only need on car for every 3-5 months to keep breakn off all ur gluebombs homue its all good i kno ur in denial


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 my wagon is ready are you


----------



## San Diego 619

On some super clean street shit anybody else got a street car to hop me


----------



## sg90rider

Post a pic up, oh and let me know if you need them patterns


----------



## sg90rider

I heard it lock up in the back and lays in the weeds


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> On some super clean street shit anybody else got a street car to hop me


I ain't gonna lie no but that don't mean I aint got shit to hop who you wanna see the caddy :dunno: or what ever I bring


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I ain't gonna lie no but that don't mean I aint got shit to hop who you wanna see the caddy :dunno: or what ever I bring


My dude u jus said ur lac aint ready then u said u want sone of the lac is it ready or not


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> I heard it lock up in the back and lays in the weeds


I told these ***** sg90 i am steppin my bars up now i cant even get a hop daygo run this shit dena where u at ***** pullup some clean shit n lets do this my shit clean so i aint hoppin junk


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> I heard it lock up in the back and lays in the weeds


Somethin like that  a my nigg what u think bout my glasshouse doin it back to back to back to back to back to back to back


----------



## LopezCustoms

lol u kno how dena roll if it.aint caged up he got no inches on it.LOL they jus dont kno its bout that time LOPEZCUSTOMS brings out one of many secrets to tha table!


----------



## sg90rider

There's no action in here at allllllllllllll weak


----------



## LopezCustoms

i see nothing here i havent seen already sg90


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

who beat the king???????????????????????????? were is that video of your ls doing 7 inches ??? i have a rl life my boy so i take off from the models from time to time i have to pay rent and bills one day you will understand and you only got the cars you do for ppl you don't own all them cars like we do


----------



## Dre1only

i AIN'T seen NOTHIN yet like you said just talk yall want a ma fucca to hop first so you can see how far you gotta kicc yo shit bacc lets just say we up on game






accidents do happen was test'n this one for you street ready to much juice :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only

plus you still never hopped this one


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> who beat the king???????????????????????????? were is that video of your ls doing 7 inches ??? i have a rl life my boy so i take off from the models from time to time i have to pay rent and bills one day you will understand and you only got the cars you do for ppl you don't own all them cars like we do


 no ones beat me yet not even you & even CHIPPIN D said i got u with 7 inches on a G body that says alot & yea most are customer cars i do have bout 20 to my self & after all the money i make i can buy over 50 model cars after 2 cars done doe for a customer so yea im not gonna front like most are mine but shit i make the $$$$ to buy wat i work on so idk what u talkn bout


----------



## Dre1only

I ain't gonna front,we all do our thang and this internet beef ain't bout shit, it ain't many of us we all knowbut there really is only one way to settle this make a new thread King of lay it low hop off with 3 different classes street,radicl & basket wheels can't go pass the back bumper & looks don't matter it just hop off not a show down then we can really see who's bumper check'n who :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms

dre why should take the time to serve dena in every class again when i kni he cant take a simple lose like everyone else & i car bout how my cars look im not popping out a half assed done in an hour basket/funny car drage racer lookn shit full of glue i pfefer some realistic clean shit i dont plan on ever building another shopping cart again i did 2 doin over 10 inches and all i got from lil princess SB wass complaints & excuses cuz his god almighty ir somthing ( only he cab do baskets) yet he says we aint doin inches bssically he critisizes himself with own words SMH i waste to much time on one dude who has been served & broken off by dam well all of us but then again hes ginna use his notorious quote ( what car of mine did u hop ) LOL or ( i didnt see no 7 inches wheres the video) after i posted the video over 4 times already seems like hes gonna be needing glasses sooner thanhe thought cuz boy SB u dam blind LMFAO but i prove my points here so no need for a new thread im stickn to.this one


----------



## Dre1only

ok cool with me and I know how you feel cause only time I build a sho nuff chip'n ass whip ma fucca's wanna pull up but when my shit be on the bumper stand'n tall *****'s don't say shit anyway I'll build off and hop is where I'm at right now ***** ain't gonna keep build'n and call'n me out you wanna hop I got GMC shit over here :nicoderm: ready to be built :thumbsup: dig that ...


----------



## San Diego 619

My 66 vs your 58 if u flip or get stuck u lose n i dont got a 5th wheel so eith u take it off n be fair or i put a 5th wheel n if i do thats u know ots over


----------



## Dre1only

Put one on mine ain't comin off unless I cut it off


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Put one on mine ain't comin off unless I cut it off


Damn u dre i just made my 66 street lol whats up with a street car hop my wagon super ready how about that 79 lac u have







Dena this for u too ***** bring some clean complete shit to the table n do what it do lets see if u got it in ya
Heres my wagon laid out for ya dre1 lets go clean shit street shit yo shit vs my shit


----------



## Dre1only

I'll have a vid by Tuesday go head and post yours :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

619's wagon







lets see wat it do :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

Im tellin u now its only a streetcar nothin major


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> 619's wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see wat it do :nicoderm:


U like that shit huh lol lays in the dirt *****


----------



## sg90rider

Damn I must be see thru


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> Damn I must be see thru


Hell nah u aint ****** jusbdont wanna get served


----------



## sg90rider

Lol I'm just saying I can't get a hop with the models or the real car what the fuck !!!!!!!


----------



## San Diego 619

Heard u was destroying the parkinglot lastnight with a street single pump bumper checkin


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL AN G-BODY'S DONT DEW 7":nicoderm::no:


----------



## Dre1only

Still ain't right were the wagon







we're comin for you /nice cut 317


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> Heard u was destroying the parkinglot lastnight with a street single pump bumper checkin


Yep that's my parking lot


----------



## LopezCustoms

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOL AN G-BODY'S DONT DEW 7":nicoderm::no:


 this one did!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ0lw9J4i80&feature=youtube_gdata_player its called knowing how to do a hydraulic setup u know if u did it right u can get a G body to do 7 inches with no basket enough snatch gets all four and the bumper off the ground like the blue LS its not hard just takes time to do gotta play with it test here test there should try it some time maybe u can get like me havn a G body on 7inches


----------



## Dre1only

WTF a ***** ain't got no street shit :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619

I got some street shit my wagon is ready my 66 is street n u ****** still complainong about 7 inches lopez customs been doin this shit we have no problem showin u how its done if u ask u shall receive but this aint jus for fun mynigga better nose something up


----------



## Dre1only

Hey 619 stroll up to my post " Street Addict " 64 Coupe got a nose job !!!


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

Some clean Street shit dena come get in this hop .....thats if u can build some clean complete shit


----------



## San Diego 619

Good hop homie but im clownin with my lockup n lay to the weeds ***** i jus might make it a monster n make the tires kick back


----------



## LopezCustoms

keepn it 100 on this one dre got that homie


----------



## LopezCustoms

its cuz his lock up.hss a higher arch so the fact at the angle his caddy is its actually higher but by at leasr half an inch


----------



## Dre1only

FUCK'N AROUND WITH THE PAINT






THINK I'M GONNA STRIP IT AND PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR






THANK YOU YOUNG GUNNER,BIG 619 GOOD HOP HOMIE,DON'T TRIP I'M STILL GONNA GIVE YOU SOME ACTION SIT TIGHT FOR A FEW


----------



## San Diego 619

I wasnt trippin on winning i jus wanna people to have fun bring cars out n hop them all my cars are street now i coulda went higher on my wagon but honestly like i said i aint even trippin you my ***** dre1 n again good hop homeboyim goin for the lockin up n layin type shit for a while but i still got one mobster on deckb lol who wanna hop with my radical glasshouse lets do this for shits n giggles


----------



## San Diego 619

Shit imma go to the hobby store probably tonight n go get some new shit lil but my chick had a fit that i already got another rc car lol its my 5th rc car n like 15 model cars haha and i still got my 1:18 diecast 61 rag i aint even cut out yet and a yellow 67 i Painte d n never put it back together lol


----------



## San Diego 619

Hey dre1 whats your caddy doin on a ruler cuz honestly i cant tell homie n im jus curious


----------



## Dre1only

Keep'n it real homie I couldn't tell you my young one took my ruler to school but its clearing a testors paint can :biggrin: this one should be ready tomorrow street or radical


----------



## sg90rider

Mondo can I get that 61 rag my nig


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> Mondo can I get that 61 rag my nig


Absolutely not but u can paint it for me lol


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Keep'n it real homie I couldn't tell you my young one took my ruler to school but its clearing a testors paint can :biggrin: this one should be ready tomorrow street or radical
> View attachment 658457


Lac looks good homie


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Lac looks good homie


 Thanks SD 619 I'm gonna have to strip it tho I'm just do'n this to get a hop in but its gonna get the exact same paint job :naughty:


----------



## San Diego 619

Good cuz thats a nice color


----------



## San Diego 619

Now lets do a radical hop


----------



## Dre1only

Gotcha I'm need til tomorrow storm came thru knock out my electricity so I'm bout to work on my 65 Smash Brothers see if I can get it ready for a street hop on a for sale sign


----------



## Dre1only

Mr.Mann might be ready today just edited this shit


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 658784
> View attachment 658785
> View attachment 658786
> Mr.mann


Man im dying to kick the tires all the way back on my wagon i jus gotta have those inches lol but i dont wanna start fuckin ir upn ill still be lockin up n layin thatvwill be clownin ya feel me what u think dre1


----------



## San Diego 619

My wagon lockin up n layin plus some swangin


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> My wagon lockin up n layin plus some swangin


SD 619 don't take this the wrong way your wagon is swang'n on some street shit but as far as looks really homie you should bare metal foil it you got a clean paint on it foil it up and make it stand out my ***** put about 3 coats of clear on it and you'll see a big difference do as much detail as you can homie PASADENA, DENA 4 LIFE WHERE YOU AT *****  how you get your rear to lock up 619 :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> SD 619 don't take this the wrong way your wagon is swang'n on some street shit but as far as looks really homie you should bare metal foil it you got a clean paint on it foil it up and make it stand out my ***** put about 3 coats of clear on it and you'll see a big difference do as much detail as you can homie PASADENA, DENA 4 LIFE WHERE YOU AT *****   how you get your rear to lock up 619 :dunno:


I am i jus aint had the time honestly but it ill be done thanks on the props for my wagon i cant doit im goin back on it today im off at 3 so fuck it y not right i want to get a fair clean hop with my ***** dena shit im still reppin lopez customs to the fullest


----------



## project1966

Damn that clean! Do u air brush or brush the paint


----------



## San Diego 619

project1966 said:


> Damn that clean! Do u air brush or brush the paint


 Which car


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> I am i jus aint had the time honestly but it ill be done thanks on the props for my wagon i cant doit im goin back on it today im off at 3 so fuck it y not right i want to get a fair clean hop with my ***** dena shit im still reppin lopez customs to the fullest


hell when I do mines I use a bust open a bic razor and follow along the body lines to get a clean cut homie I know yall will be on a-arms soon with Lopez custom soon, you know when SB bring something out its gonna be a heavy weight title on the line, I got the blue 65 at 85% think I might put a motor in today and see what it do :dunno:







this is spray painted


----------



## San Diego 619

Hope it works good for ya


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I got some street shit my wagon is ready my 66 is street n u ****** still complainong about 7 inches lopez customs been doin this shit we have no problem showin u how its done if u ask u shall receive but this aint jus for fun mynigga better nose something up


\

come on bro if yall was doing 7 inches with that LS we would have been seen it i will be getting some motors soon don't trip


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOL AN G-BODY'S DONT DEW 7":nicoderm::no:


lmao my boy about time a real ***** stood the fuck up and told it like it is its no way a g body can do 7inches with out a basket but they beat me blood kill it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I am i jus aint had the time honestly but it ill be done thanks on the props for my wagon i cant doit im goin back on it today im off at 3 so fuck it y not right i want to get a fair clean hop with my ***** dena shit im still reppin lopez customs to the fullest



619 you got that bro i just been away from my models but you know soon as i hit the lab my glass house will be ready


----------



## sg90rider

What it do, u old tree bark eatting ass mother fuckers


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> What it do, u old tree bark eatting ass mother fuckers


you know your funny right :drama: is there a punch line to this :dunno:


----------



## sg90rider

Na just saying was up , I've been working on real cars just on here catching up


----------



## LopezCustoms

yea last i checked SG was servn foos back.to back in that caddy


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao my boy about time a real ***** stood the fuck up and told it like it is its no way a g body can do 7inches with out a basket but they beat me blood kill it


U make me go buy anogher regal


----------



## San Diego 619

Happy fathers day to all the fathers


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> yea last i checked SG was servn foos back.to back in that caddy


Its true my ***** be puttin in major work imma go show my boy some support tonight


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> yea last i checked SG was servn foos back.to back in that caddy


Its true my ***** be puttin in major work imma go show my boy some support tonight


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

g body's dont dew 7" so stop dat shit it dont:no:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms

my shit went beyond bumper all air thats what happens wen u got enough slack & no weight car is light so my LS got off all four & off bumper ruler showed it all on video none of u dnt wanna believe cuz u cant get like me & do the impossible


----------



## LopezCustoms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ0lw9J4i80&feature=youtube_gdata_player 7inches prrof pause & hate on it LOPEZCUSTOMS DID THAT!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BRO LOOK AT MY PIC BRO ITS AT 12:00 STILL NOT 7" AN ITS OFF ALL 4 COME ON BRO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

MAN YO SHIT FLIP OVER AN STILL ANT HIT NO 7"...........ok take a pic next to a ruler at 12:00 an we well all see


----------



## LopezCustoms

lmfao did u not see the part on tha ruler! it clearly showed 7 inches exact none less none more & oh i would love to but that LS is long gona cant u tell the clip went on "haters paradise" green LS


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

yea yea ok lo


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

lol put dat new green one at da RULER IT ANT 7" POST A PIC:yes::nicoderm::no:


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> lol put dat new green one at da RULER IT ANT 7" POST A PIC:yes::nicoderm::no:


Lopez customs san diego doin 7 inches on the ruler too


----------



## San Diego 619

This is doing 7 inches n if ANYBODY thinks different please pullup ill be more than glad to show ANYBODY how lopes customs san diego gets down
Fast and east too


----------



## LopezCustoms

BigMoneyTexas said:


> lol put dat new green one at da RULER IT ANT 7" POST A PIC:yes::nicoderm::no:


 see now your missing my point of course my green LS gonna measure a regular 6 1/2 inches like any other cuz its a street car no kickback and wont hit that high now if i kick wheels backlike i did on the blue LS and put a hot ass battery i can promise it will do 7 inches jus like my blue LS but my green one too clean to destroy like that im done with kickback for a while too see but the snatch on both BLUE&GREEN LS is hard enough to get all 4 and the whole car off the table thats why i got my blue LS hittin 7 inch cuz i gave it alot of slack and wired the line with some 12 volt gauge wire for the most power with strong line to pop it up its clearly at 7 inches at about 18-19 seconds of the video i posted look for yoursef


----------



## LopezCustoms

_7 INCHES ALL DAY ANYMORE COMPLAINTS? OR EXCUSES DIDNT THINK SO _


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

JUS LIKE A HOE ASS MARK GOT TO GO GET HELP .....................***** IM ONE DEEP I DONT NEED HELP


----------



## LopezCustoms

LMFAO i asked no one for help at all better check that and u dam well need all the help u can get if u pulln out the same old chippers


----------



## San Diego 619

My boy lopez customs did not ask me for help at all as a matter of fact im jusbshowin u ****** lopez customs can do 7 inches no problem thats all im jus showin u what lopez customs is capable of my boy can handle his own hop believe that doin inches in a g body on a arms with paint and interior lockin up and layin comeon homie bigmoneytexas u got alot to say but not enough play so cut the shit and go away go build a car doin somethin before u step n run your mouth so after u done crying i will be more than glad for u to pick the kind of hop me and u r doing next and again i been waiting for u to speak n again since u spoke up on lopez customs and doubtin we can do inches imma show u inches jus because i want to not to backup my boy he got this model thing down

Lopez customs san diego doin 7 inches on the ruler too


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> LMFAO i asked no one for help at all better check that and u dam well need all the help u can get if u pulln out the same old chippers


Hahaha


----------



## San Diego 619

NOW HOW YOU DOIN


----------



## San Diego 619

TRUST ME STREET RADICAL single pump or double pump lets go


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> MAN YO SHIT FLIP OVER AN STILL ANT HIT NO 7"...........ok take a pic next to a ruler at 12:00 an we well all see


you know he cant my boy cause it never happen i am the king of this hopping shit and my ls with a baskets is doing 7 inches with a basket my other one is doing over 6 i can show anybody as far as 619 goes you see when i said show us 7 inches he posted right a way i told met he would be the king if he showed us 7 inches and he never did but i cant take a loss right met????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> View attachment 659914
> _7 INCHES ALL DAY ANYMORE COMPLAINTS? OR EXCUSES DIDNT THINK SO _



stop that bulls shit we cant see no 7 and we cant see clear what your car is doing that pic is a fucking joke


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> JUS LIKE A HOE ASS MARK GOT TO GO GET HELP .....................***** IM ONE DEEP I DONT NEED HELP



tell these clowns we all can roll solo but together we cant be fuck with rag top what it do my boy how you been


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> My boy lopez customs did not ask me for help at all as a matter of fact im jusbshowin u ****** lopez customs can do 7 inches no problem thats all im jus showin u what lopez customs is capable of my boy can handle his own hop believe that doin inches in a g body on a arms with paint and interior lockin up and layin comeon homie bigmoneytexas u got alot to say but not enough play so cut the shit and go away go build a car doin somethin before u step n run your mouth so after u done crying i will be more than glad for u to pick the kind of hop me and u r doing next and again i been waiting for u to speak n again since u spoke up on lopez customs and doubtin we can do inches imma show u inches jus because i want to not to backup my boy he got this model thing down
> 
> Lopez customs san diego doin 7 inches on the ruler too


bro we know u can do about 7inches about i said and as far as weak ass customs go y'all don't want none so kick back b4 i get mad and get in the lab and to keep it 100 i been doing 7 and over 7 inches forever and sd 619 i am asking you to keep it 100 bro did your boy LS do over 7inches???????? now be a man 619


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 659875
> 
> This is doing 7 inches n if ANYBODY thinks different please pullup ill be more than glad to show ANYBODY how lopes customs san diego gets down
> Fast and east too


hop it what u waiting for


----------



## Dre1only

:thumbsup: Can't we all just get alone :nosad: :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

y'all talk a good one but to keep it all the way 100 i did a video of my 70 falling back called the king in the lab my 70 is doing over 7 inches sd and lil hopez take notes this is how you post a pic or pics of your cars inches and no i dont need to be a mile a way from my shit to make it look like 7 inches cause i go over 7 don't know whats up with face i been gone but me dre rag top money cant be fucked with pull your green 64 next to this and my glass will be going to the paint soon ***** get ready to get broke off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## LopezCustoms

oh thats cool u can hold your cars up to bad they dont get up like that keep tapping wires cuz your weak ass hoppers dont deserve a switch what a lame u can afford all these cars but no switch LMFAO is all gopd i broke off all Gbodys wit 7inches and all impalas with 15inch + u jus hatin SB but its all good you deny it anyways lame ass chipper


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


same old chippin.shit haha oh wat that videos like wat 5 months old lmfao i see y u wont get nothn new cuz u cant compete with the bigdogs with you gluebombs.com


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> oh thats cool u can hold your cars up to bad they dont get up like that keep tapping wires cuz your weak ass hoppers dont deserve a switch what a lame u can afford all these cars but no switch LMFAO is all gopd i broke off all Gbodys wit 7inches and all impalas with 15inch + u jus hatin SB but its all good you deny it anyways lame ass chipper


the 64 was on a switch and i know you been seen that video lmfao hold it with my hand look on my video we all can see that 70 rock back and the bumper cam off so that's more inches but back to the 70 that's a 70 so how is your g body doing that or more and your car never hit 12 30 never and you did over 7 inches wow


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> same old chippin.shit haha oh wat that videos like wat 5 months old lmfao i see y u wont get nothn new cuz u cant compete with the bigdogs with you gluebombs.com


wait so you just said it for i been beat you and sd a long time ago lmao but thats a old car just showing you and 619 all the new ****** to lay it low who the king is and who the team is we cant be beat y'all talk all that shit when i was ot but i am back now lets hop no more talking you only got 5 cars we talked about this already and i sold all my cars to pay rent i have bills


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

the big body


----------



## LopezCustoms

a REAL BIG BODY


----------



## LopezCustoms

lmfao still crying its ok i see & wow thats the first time u ever had a switch or wat? at least get a real one not no radioshack one SMH


----------



## Dre1only

SB's new shit hop that shit ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> y'all talk a good one but to keep it all the way 100 i did a video of my 70 falling back called the king in the lab my 70 is doing over 7 inches sd and lil hopez take notes this is how you post a pic or pics of your cars inches and no i dont need to be a mile a way from my shit to make it look like 7 inches cause i go over 7 don't know whats up with face i been gone but me dre rag top money cant be fucked with pull your green 64 next to this and my glass will be going to the paint soon ***** get ready to get broke off


Dena u keep sayin for me to keep it 100 u da homie too but not when it comes to hoppin models lol jk but man i underatand the back tires out of the wheel wells but the front tires now too they under your front bumper comeon now homie they not even in the right spot now keep that 100


----------



## San Diego 619

Thats the only reason u did 7 inches is because u put your front tires under the front bumper if u put them in the right n not way up there u would be doin a little under 7 inches n u know it shit i can do that to my 6 n do 8 inches n sky all u ****** n im sure u would all be crying


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Thats the only reason u did 7 inches is because u put your front tires under the front bumper if u put them in the right n not way up there u would be doin a little under 7 inches n u know it shit i can do that to my 6 n do 8 inches n sky all u ****** n im sure u would all be crying




ARE you high lmao my wheels are in the right place do you see me holding my wheels no and in the video my car rocked back if i hold my car back like in the video i am doing more than & like I said keep that 100


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao still crying its ok i see & wow thats the first time u ever had a switch or wat? at least get a real one not no radioshack one SMH




lmao I don't just ride bikes lol I Hit a rl switch every sun day i can hit one right now and in the morning in my rl car with real power how about you??????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

big dre what it do my boy ???? i am about to show these ****** they haven't did nothing i got the rag 62 should be ready in a day or so


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

sd i did my video b4 you and look at my car on 28 and 29 sec your car never did that or mets and mets Ls beat me????? or did more wow bro that's how you get down


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao I don't just ride bikes lol I Hit a rl switch every sun day i can hit one right now and in the morning in my rl car with real power how about you??????


changing the channel on.ur TV dont count as a real switch


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big dre what it do my boy ???? i am about to show these ****** they haven't did nothing i got the rag 62 should be ready in a day or so


Shit I feel ya SB, I took a couple days off this model shit but its always on, JUST so yall know I got repeat offenders over here that's still smash'n ...


----------



## Dre1only

Dena 4 Life







Lopez customs


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

big dre he don't want none of the big bad D4L :roflmao: give me a call lost my phone don't have yours or big moneys num


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> sd i did my video b4 you and look at my car on 28 and 29 sec your car never did that or mets and mets Ls beat me????? or did more wow bro that's how you get down


U mean to tell me none of my cars ever rocked up and down straight up cuz thatsvall u did thats not hard at all
I wish u would jus pull your glasshouse out already shit and i got a 63 for you too imma show u somethin u act like u the only one rockin straight up n down


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> U mean to tell me none of my cars ever rocked up and down straight up cuz thatsvall u did thats not hard at all
> I wish u would jus pull your glasshouse out already shit and i got a 63 for you too imma show u somethin u act like u the only one rockin straight up n down


pull up and get broke off and i never said none of your cars did that just saying how can mets LS beat both of us and you have a 66 that came off the back wheels and my 70 that did the same?????????? ***** that's what i ask you but you not keep it real so after this bro we done it hurts you that bad to say mets lying but that's your boy so its all good keep acting fake he just a lil kid you grown tho


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I just wanted to paint it but if you want some just pull up and get you know and pull out that piece of shit wagon i got a wagon for that lets hop *****


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

met stop it your LS is doing this with no basket :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

i stay ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

pull up or shut up


----------



## mrswitch72

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice look


 thanks DENA4LIFE_SB :yes:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I just wanted to paint it but if you want some just pull up and get you know and pull out that piece of shit wagon i got a wagon for that lets hop *****


***** my wagon is a street car and everybody been knowin that so keep it fair street car lockin up and layin to the ground make sure u do all that and that u r clean with paint and interior i aint hoppin no junk with my wagon it too clean to hop som junk with no paint naah but if its conplete and locksup n lays with paint n interior lets do it n i hope u dont expect me to hop your shit box cars with baskets cuz u already know u cant fuck with me when i had my basket on my 61 u gave a hands down ***** dont forget that shit homeboy now what do u wanna hop i hope its decent cuz if its junk dont pull it out so sorry fellas dena will not be bringing a car out hahaha jus know i stay ready street radical plastic diecast little cars and big cars


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i stay ready


Lets go i will hop both of those cars today n put them on a ruler too so u dont cry


----------



## San Diego 619

Like i said i stay ready


----------



## LopezCustoms

cuz mr crybaby SB swears like i dont hit switches on real cars lmfao been doin this since i was 3 & this is 2nd time i hit it in over 8 years lame! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMZiT1K2yn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms

& SD619 keepin it 100 respect homie unlike this guy


----------



## Dre1only

not bad on a switch marcos but your homie started it off :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> not bad on a switch marcos but your homie started it off :dunno:


 tell me how did he start it off when i had the whole switch panel in my hand yes all 4 switchs to the front back left and right corner ?? look closely thats all me SMH:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only

oh my bad he was holding the steering wheel right :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dre1only

team players


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> oh my bad he was holding the steering wheel right :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :twak:


 yessir if he didnt hold it straight not only wouldnt i get a good hop to it but the car would of been on the curb by then and keep on turning so


----------



## San Diego 619

I DUNNO BUT LOPEZ CUSTOMS BEEN ON HERE CALLIN FOOLS OUT N YET TO THIS DAY HAVE WE GOT A HOP DRE1 MR317 and DENA TOO LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU ALL MY HOMIE BUT WHEN WE TALK ABOUT HOPPIN I DONT KNOW YALL LOL jk


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> cuz mr crybaby SB swears like i dont hit switches on real cars lmfao been doin this since i was 3 & this is 2nd time i hit it in over 8 years lame! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMZiT1K2yn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I BET THEM YALL WONT EVER BRING UP HOPPIN REAL CARS AGAIN HUH LOL BUMPER CHECK TELL JOHN N D I SAID WHATS UP


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i stay ready


Those r major junk but fuck it if thats what u got ready ***** lets go both of those litter boxes


----------



## San Diego 619

We all been around real cars so ****** shouldnt even take it to that level unless u wanna feel dumb been there done that 
When i worked at street fame years ago gettin this thing ready for el centro for my bor lozano the owner of the 64 at 3am getting the infamous 64 ready for a hop doin over 120 it caught on fire in the air pullin the setup out changin squares hoses 2 pistons too many batteries kickin tires back messin with chains shits no joke im glad to say i put my hands on this thang


----------



## San Diego 619

Fuck yeah jus bought new tires for my rc truck new proline mashers for one truck

And these for my other truck







lol never good to know my credit card number by heart lol
Hittin the beach with my boys n lil bro to hit the race track tomorrow gyea then after that go get me a new model for ya haters radical on servos lockin up n layin too yup and another thing in the works goldie that all im sayin


----------



## San Diego 619

Heres one truck

My other truck







Another one






4wd
All brushless and still got a rock crawler
Yall should drive one for reals u will buy one and love it and i got another gas buggy does 80 mph fast


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** my wagon is a street car and everybody been knowin that so keep it fair street car lockin up and layin to the ground make sure u do all that and that u r clean with paint and interior i aint hoppin no junk with my wagon it too clean to hop som junk with no paint naah but if its conplete and locksup n lays with paint n interior lets do it n i hope u dont expect me to hop your shit box cars with baskets cuz u already know u cant fuck with me when i had my basket on my 61 u gave a hands down ***** dont forget that shit homeboy now what do u wanna hop i hope its decent cuz if its junk dont pull it out so sorry fellas dena will not be bringing a car out hahaha jus know i stay ready street radical plastic diecast little cars and big cars




all yall ****** do is cry go back to facebook with that shit you been talking for the last 5 weeks do something now


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> cuz mr crybaby SB swears like i dont hit switches on real cars lmfao been doin this since i was 3 & this is 2nd time i hit it in over 8 years lame! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMZiT1K2yn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


never sad that i ask can you??? lil kid but ok anybody can hit a club car or go to the shop and ask big john shit i was hopping cars at 8 years old rags impalas ask D or anybody from are city my uncle owed a few shops by his self i worked at all them


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I BET THEM YALL WONT EVER BRING UP HOPPIN REAL CARS AGAIN HUH LOL BUMPER CHECK TELL JOHN N D I SAID WHATS UP



why not i own my shit never had to use another mans car cause i got my own and can call my bro or unk's for back plus the big bad dena4life i know big john 2 its not hard to go get my own car done i had a full frame regal with 16 inch stokes from big john my shit


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Those r major junk but fuck it if thats what u got ready ***** lets go both of those litter boxes



we not hopping any way you cry to much go back to face book with all that bs


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 660930
> 
> View attachment 660931
> 
> We all been around real cars so ****** shouldnt even take it to that level unless u wanna feel dumb been there done that
> When i worked at street fame years ago gettin this thing ready for el centro for my bor lozano the owner of the 64 at 3am getting the infamous 64 ready for a hop doin over 120 it caught on fire in the air pullin the setup out changin squares hoses 2 pistons too many batteries kickin tires back messin with chains shits no joke im glad to say i put my hands on this thang
> View attachment 660932





been around cars lmfao ***** i am in dean4life i had my own real cars and i got a few now and you talking about you put your hands on a car what a fucking joke niggs like me just cash out and ride my shit get you own shit b4 you post talking crazy and my boy D beat that 64 with his 62 sd know all about like i told met my uncle haves owned a few low rider shops since i was like 5 i been around this ask about my unk keeps rags like his 57 and 63 he got super clean


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I DUNNO BUT LOPEZ CUSTOMS BEEN ON HERE CALLIN FOOLS OUT N YET TO THIS DAY HAVE WE GOT A HOP DRE1 MR317 and DENA TOO LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU ALL MY HOMIE BUT WHEN WE TALK ABOUT HOPPIN I DONT KNOW YALL LOL jk




bro its funny how you think you doing something but i have made videos so long ago calling you out now you act like you never seen my videos asking for a hop i go away you make a video and now your the man stop it


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> I DUNNO BUT LOPEZ CUSTOMS BEEN ON HERE CALLIN FOOLS OUT N YET TO THIS DAY HAVE WE GOT A HOP DRE1 MR317 and DENA TOO LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU ALL MY HOMIE BUT WHEN WE TALK ABOUT HOPPIN I DONT KNOW YALL LOL jk


HEY SD 619 WHY YOU TALK'N SHIT TO ME, I JUST GAVE YOU A HOP REMEMBER WHO TOOK THE WIN uffin:,I KNOW I TOLD YOU I'D HAVE ANOTHER CAR FOR YOU SOON BUT I BEEN A LIL BUSY HOMIE MAINTAINING SHIT OUT HERE FEEL ME THO :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> bro its funny how you think you doing something but i have made videos so long ago calling you out now you act like you never seen my videos asking for a hop i go away you make a video and now your the man stop it


***** im the man even when u around


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> been around cars lmfao ***** i am in dean4life i had my own real cars and i got a few now and you talking about you put your hands on a car what a fucking joke niggs like me just cash out and ride my shit get you own shit b4 you post talking crazy and my boy D beat that 64 with his 62 sd know all about like i told met my uncle haves owned a few low rider shops since i was like 5 i been around this ask about my unk keeps rags like his 57 and 63 he got super clean


 the regal is mine dummy bumper checkin and in traffic yavbig goof ball


----------



## San Diego 619

I thought id jusb post a few pics ***** thats all didnt san diegobtake home the trophy for 1st place though so how u win


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** im the man even when u around



nice joke but never :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:can you see me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> the regal is mine dummy bumper checkin and in traffic yavbig goof ball


so you say lol joke what happen 2 that car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> I thought id jusb post a few pics ***** thats all didnt san diegobtake home the trophy for 1st place though so how u win



come on now you know who won just like the whole parking lot knew we was in sd that why


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP SB AN DRE


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> come on now you know who won just like the whole parking lot knew we was in sd that why


yup we know who won chippin D put it down his lil bro.and marcell with teddy put it down everywhere i go thing is i dnt see u anywhere?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DA BOSS COMEIN:drama:


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> we not hopping any way you cry to much go back to face book with all that bs


I dont do facebook homie now u wanna hop or talk


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice joke but never :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:can you see me


Hahah u should u try stayin around and go look howbmany times i been callin u ****** out


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> come on now you know who won just like the whole parking lot knew we was in sd that why


How how hydroz is all my homiebincluding darell but im jus saying who got the trophy lol


----------



## San Diego 619

LopezCustoms said:


> yup we know who won chippin D put it down his lil bro.and marcell with teddy put it down everywhere i go thing is i dnt see u anywhere?


***** i been around since ghetto fab days kalifornia kustoms super customs sna hydraulics u must not know who im related to lowridin is in my blood homie yeah dat even at the young hogg outta towners video homeboy better do your homework my family is eddie from san diego my tio big guero rest in peace with candy blue luxury sport standin up back in the days so comeon now i was rollin on the freeway in the gold baby lincoln years ago double pump 18 batteries doin inches ask darell he knows what im talkin about and my boy panshos white ghetto fab was 2 blocks away from me....i been around goof troop had cutlasses had regals had towncars n i will be out with another towncar soon so cut the shananiganz goofy


----------



## San Diego 619

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** i been around since ghetto fab days kalifornia kustoms super customs sna hydraulics u must not know who im related to lowridin is in my blood homie yeah dat even at the young hogg outta towners video homeboy better do your homework my family is eddie from san diego my tio big guero rest in peace with candy blue luxury sport standin up back in the days so comeon now i was rollin on the freeway in the gold baby lincoln years ago double pump 18 batteries doin inches ask darell he knows what im talkin about and my boy panshos white ghetto fab was 2 blocks away from me....i been around goof troop had cutlasses had regals had towncars n i will be out with another towncar soon so cut the shananiganz goofy


Thats for dena n dre so u ****** think im new to this lowridin scene hats up to my boy lopez customs we killin the model scene my boy


----------



## San Diego 619

The 62 and the 64 was super workin and both did inches


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwamW8HxX88&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I was at this hop too now what year was that do the math in the primered luxury sport


----------



## San Diego 619

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwamW8HxX88&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> I was at this hop too now what year was that do the math in the primered luxury sport


The lixury sport aint in this video but do sone research n ull c


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> HEY SD 619 WHY YOU TALK'N SHIT TO ME, I JUST GAVE YOU A HOP REMEMBER WHO TOOK THE WIN uffin:,I KNOW I TOLD YOU I'D HAVE ANOTHER CAR FOR YOU SOON BUT I BEEN A LIL BUSY HOMIE MAINTAINING SHIT OUT HERE FEEL ME THO :nicoderm:


U good dre1 but man dena act like im.new obthis i built my 61 with a basket clearing a 12 inch ruler by far all he said was u doin it with that 61 knowin i built it for him i even put a basket on my pink 57 knowing it was built for him nbi never got a hop he tucked his tail like a poodle ran n never hopped my now how u doin


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfZs2P3s_Bk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Now get outta here


----------



## bugs-one

You guys this serious about models?.... They're plastic. I say you guys either get down and scrap or simply stop talking shit. At least that's how I was raised. Just my 2cents. Peace in the Middle East.


----------



## San Diego 619

bugs-one said:


> You guys this serious about models?.... They're plastic. I say you guys either get down and scrap or simply stop talking shit. At least that's how I was raised. Just my 2cents. Peace in the Middle East.


I say u zip yo lip ***** we all homies we all know that we jus talkshit theyball.my homies so if u dont know dont say get it got good......


----------



## San Diego 619

Hoppin model and building rc car drankin n smokin
Jus got a fresh bottle of tequila


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL WUSUP DIEGO BOYZ:wave:


----------



## Dre1only

that's whats up ***** :thumbsup: cleanest shit out here :wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S OG MOER TO COME BRO IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SUMMERuffin::drama::wave:


----------



## Dre1only

Bugs one its all good homie SD talks mo shit than all of us but at the end of the year we'll still be hoppin each other they my *****'s check the whole thread this lets him get a lot of shit off his chest cuz if he did that shit at home he'd be sleep'n in the garage with a busted lip his girl don't play that shit :thumbsup: :roflmao:don't forget your blankets homie lol j/k homie


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> that's whats up ***** :thumbsup: cleanest shit out here :wave:


More pics lookin good homie


----------



## San Diego 619

Ibthink i got enough cars hahaha me n my bros hittin the race track


----------



## bugs-one

San Diego 619 said:


> I say u zip yo lip ***** we all homies we all know that we jus talkshit theyball.my homies so if u dont know dont say get it got good......


Since you got pissy about it, Fuck that I ain't gonna zip shit mofo. Ha ha.


----------



## bugs-one

Dre1only said:


> Bugs one its all good homie SD talks mo shit than all of us but at the end of the year we'll still be hoppin each other they my *****'s check the whole thread this lets him get a lot of shit off his chest cuz if he did that shit at home he'd be sleep'n in the garage with a busted lip his girl don't play that shit :thumbsup: :roflmao:don't forget your blankets homie lol j/k homie


I get you, homie. I was just messing around. He takes things too serious.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Thats for dena n dre so u ****** think im new to this lowridin scene hats up to my boy lopez customs we killin the model scene my boy



bro how can you be new to this and you 98 years old i am only 27 lol b day a few days ago i know you been around but i was there 2 in a rag impala with candy not mine i was a lil kid it was my uncles now ask about the outlaws car club they don't roll no cutlass or caprice just impalas and a few 96 big body's when they came out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> U good dre1 but man dena act like im.new obthis i built my 61 with a basket clearing a 12 inch ruler by far all he said was u doin it with that 61 knowin i built it for him i even put a basket on my pink 57 knowing it was built for him nbi never got a hop he tucked his tail like a poodle ran n never hopped my now how u doin



the king never runs its just funny how i put out videos with words calling y'all out you watch the videos and sct like you cant see or read the words i never ran you stole my shit and want me to hop you what a joke plus my 61 was way over yours


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> yup we know who won chippin D put it down his lil bro.and marcell with teddy put it down everywhere i go thing is i dnt see u anywhere?



well you know d won as far as i go i don't live in the hood no more but i still have cars low riders i ride out here from time to time but i like to ride with my club I Broke my car gas hopping b4 at the park out here and hd no d4l to help fix it was a lot hot day but the BIG I got me right and back on the road so i don't ride as much


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfZs2P3s_Bk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Now get outta here







sure


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Dre1only said:


> that's whats up ***** :thumbsup: cleanest shit out here :wave:


this is killing them i cant even pull mine on the side of this one my boy


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THANK'S OG MOER TO COME BRO IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SUMMERuffin::drama::wave:


your right Big Homie :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 661315
> View attachment 661315
> 
> Ibthink i got enough cars hahaha me n my bros hittin the race track


I might get back into RC I use to fuck with them in the 80's & early 90's when I was out there on the Blocc er day yep :naughty: them bitches are fun to play with :yes:


----------



## Dre1only

bugs-one said:


> I get you, homie. I was just messing around. He takes things too serious.


Oh you noticed that :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: been there ...


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> sure


And there you have it King of the Basket Hoppers ...


----------



## Dre1only

you awready kno my ***** bout to run a check :nicoderm:


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> And there you have it King of the Basket Hoppers ...


dre last i chech he still cant compare to this iso i kno & u kno that he aint king when car rolls through https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> the king never runs its just funny how i put out videos with words calling y'all out you watch the videos and sct like you cant see or read the words i never ran you stole my shit and want me to hop you what a joke plus my 61 was way over yours


How did i steal ur style if u asked me for a hop i hoped and did major inches u didnt even bring a car out


----------



## Tonioseven

I see some shit I'd hop on alright!! :boink:


----------



## Dre1only

gotta get my cam man on deck with me today :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: but yeah pt.1 homie I told you can get a radical hop :boink:


----------



## Dre1only

heres another one for yall on a-arms 



 Bravo where you a homie


----------



## bugs-one

Tonioseven said:


> I see some shit I'd hop on alright!! :boink:


Ha ha ... just what I was thinking.


----------



## San Diego 619

My new regal t top not a grand national all gold and black


----------



## San Diego 619

Another everybody killa reppin lopez customs


----------



## San Diego 619

Servos too street car


----------



## Dre1only

whats up throw back Friday


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Another everybody killa reppin lopez customs


 :nosad: nope not everybody lopez customs might be do'n it, but Marcos Lopez is still under CONTRACT with LUGK Bumper Check'n , damn what ever happened to that click :ugh: Oh well HOT BOYS HYDRAULICS IS STILL IN FULL EFFECT and I ain't never scared, BMT Custom Cars, ain't never scared, Dena 4 Life ain't never scared anybody can get served Win, Lose or Draw but when it happens are you gonna take the " L " like a man :nono: and wear it ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Somebody please come try n give me an l


----------



## Dre1only

I'll make a vid tomorrow Homie, 1978 Caddy " 2 Da Moon " I know you seen the little preview :ugh:



 jus a little some'n to let you kno I'm coming


----------



## LopezCustoms

only people i kno are wirth reppin LUGK bunper checkn.is U DRE FABIAN & IRVIN none more none less


----------



## San Diego 619

My red 63 diecast goin all gold puttin it back together my green 63 new rearend n regal gettin done


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I'll make a vid tomorrow Homie, 1978 Caddy " 2 Da Moon " I know you seen the little preview :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> jus a little some'n to let you kno I'm coming


Can yeah im pullin up on that lac can i get a hop well shit whether u want it or not im servin you dre1 i havent touched the car im hoppin u with at all rearend been the same for weeks real shit homie first thing tomorrow im hoppin u lets get this out the way.....

Lac looks good though dre1 nice colors homie


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I'll make a vid tomorrow Homie, 1978 Caddy " 2 Da Moon " I know you seen the little preview :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> jus a little some'n to let you kno I'm coming


To da moon hahaha imma show u how its done and ill let u know how the moon looks on my way back down lol im hoppin that lac no matter what. dena i guess u get to c my car hop huh u get a sneek peek but im not worried about u dena but u can watch what i do to your boy dre1 lol so dena stay on the sidelines like u been relax n take notes dre1 still my homie jus not when we hoppin ......finally i get a hop holy shit dre1 mad props homie n that lac does it nice and easy to good job homeboy really doe..dre1 maybe u commin out swangin will bring ya boy dena out of the (how to) forum n bring a car out i completely redid my diecast 63 my green 63 new inches buildin a regal from scratch im talkin body work bondo shaving down paint interior n i did it so nobody can say all i did was put a motor on it wellbnigga thing again i did EVERYTHING


----------



## San Diego 619

View attachment 662021

I think we got enough trucks at the beach


----------



## Dre1only

SD this is a die cast right







guess I'll go get me some candy paints and paint up some shit step some shit up in this bitch :thumbsup: so this one is already out there just get'n an up grade right, what paint did you use to go gold ?


----------



## Dre1only

THIS IS MY BITCH


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 its jus a gold spray can ill post a pic of it later


----------



## San Diego 619

Regal is done 63 diecast is done n jus got a 64 WAGON


----------



## San Diego 619

STILL WAITING FOR A HOP carS LATER


----------



## sg90rider

Me to


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> Me to


I been callin everybody out for weeks my wagon been done jus did a regal 87 t tops not a grand national makeover on my 63 diecast still got my 61 1:18 diecast


----------



## San Diego 619

And a 59 1:18 diecast and jus got a 64 wagon too n still no hop this is wack


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL H.L.C. LOOK OUT:nicoderm: LOL


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOL H.L.C. LOOK OUT:nicoderm: LOL


Bigmoneytexas can i get a hop


----------



## San Diego 619

San Diego 619 said:


> Bigmoneytexas can i get a hop


I didnt think so but it was worth the try


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL YEAH YOU CAN HOP LIKE ALL WAYS


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOL YEAH YOU CAN HOP LIKE ALL WAYS


Street or radical single pump or double pump


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

IN A LIL SAN DIEGO 619 U GOT DAT LOL YALL GOT DAT LINE IT UP LOL LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

GET'N READY TO SMOKE YOUR ASS STRAIGHT STREET :machinegun:SO COME OUT SWANG'N :fool2:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> GET'N READY TO SMOKE YOUR ASS STRAIGHT STREET :machinegun:SO COME OUT SWANG'N :fool2:


Nice looks like the frame from your 65 lol my wagon been street and been ready


----------



## Dre1only

yeah homie it is I'm just show'n off the potential either way homie its gonna be all that



















64 is gonna be a cold piece of work


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Nice looks like the frame from your 65 lol my wagon been street and been ready


 why you keep bringing up old shit the wagon is history my 78 Coupe is RADICAL and Ready :h5: what you said we ain't cool when we hop'n lol waiting on servos :yes:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> why you keep bringing up old shit the wagon is history my 78 Coupe is RADICAL and Ready :h5: what you said we ain't cool when we hop'n lol waiting on servos :yes:


Perfect ill post my radical tomorrow SAN DIEGO 619 VS DRE1 HERE WE GO RADICAL SHIT BIG INCHES

N how is my wagon old shit if it hasnt hopped anybody goofball


----------



## San Diego 619

And dre1 i got two cars for your 65's my wagon vs one of your 65's n i jus got this for the other 65







So let me know if they both street or one radical both radical whatever so we can get those hops out the way and my radical vs your radical lac will be ready tomorrow first thing yeah dat


----------



## San Diego 619

And beware of this lac


----------



## San Diego 619

Radical shit too ya boy brought out some new shit somebody once told me i keep bringing out the same cars so heres a new lac not the same lac my 59 rag comming soon my wagon commin for you my t top regal is too my 59 and 61 1:18 diecast commin too now whoever it was who said i hop the same cars please step your bars up and u will need some goodluck imma start on my 1:18 so u ****** wont think i cant build big cars errrrrrrrt wrong watch gimme a few days and dena as soob as u get on here im calling u out as a matter of fact.

SAN DIEGO 619 IS CALLING OUT DENA4LIFE WITH A RADICAL CAR NO BASKETS LETS GO


----------



## Lowridingmike

^^^ good luck getting that hop.. no baskets.. lolz


----------



## darkside customs

Lowridingmike said:


> ^^^ good luck getting that hop.. no baskets.. lolz


QFT :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619

Lowridingmike said:


> ^^^ good luck getting that hop.. no baskets.. lolz


Hahahahaha right


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I'll make a vid tomorrow Homie, 1978 Caddy " 2 Da Moon " I know you seen the little preview :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> jus a little some'n to let you kno I'm coming


My 63 vs your lac here we go yall let us know what yall think
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqrbb57WuBc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/w?v=Gqrbb57WuBc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Dre1 this is for your lac now lets c what layitlow thinks who got that look at the 63s last hit


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/w?v=Gqrbb57WuBc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Dre1 this is for your lac now lets c what layitlow thinks who got that look at the 63s last hit


you know that said preview in others word I ain't finished yet but if your go'n on the last licc look at both vids


----------



## San Diego 619

Your lac is workin but i jus dont c it rockin up like my shit but its doin inches lets c what the next person thinks post your video since yours was jus a preview lol excuses already ***** im ready u said u was too now u pull that shit comeon now post the real video then u c what im doin already and im lookin for mr317 headhuntin he got a 59 rag blue ill be lookin for it soon my 59 is commin out good dre1 u can get a bar too another street car with a high lockup on servos


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Perfect ill post my radical tomorrow SAN DIEGO 619 VS DRE1 HERE WE GO RADICAL SHIT BIG INCHES
> 
> N how is my wagon old shit if it hasnt hopped anybody goofball


What do you mean your wagon ain't hopped nobody :twak: wake up and stop the bullshit 619 



this dude got a bad case of amnesia :facepalm: Your General, General Lopez told yo ass you took an " L " and now your back living in denial :inout:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Your lac is workin but i jus dont c it rockin up like my shit but its doin inches lets c what the next person thinks post your video since yours was jus a preview lol excuses already ***** im ready u said u was too now u pull that shit comeon now post the real video then u c what im doin already and im lookin for mr317 headhuntin he got a 59 rag blue ill be lookin for it soon my 59 is commin out good dre1 u can get a bar too another street car with a high lockup on servos


Hold on fam I'm not making up excuses read what you post it on it says preview and the video says pt.1, meaning you'll get it in part 2, I ain't gonna modify nothing what you c is what you get my video will be posted some time this after noon, you know SB & 317 is my *****'s if they don't pull up I got they back so you can get a hop even if I gotta pull out some old shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> What do you mean your wagon ain't hopped nobody :twak: wake up and stop the bullshit 619
> 
> 
> 
> this dude got a bad case of amnesia :facepalm: Your General, General Lopez told yo ass you took an " L " and now your back living in denial :inout:


Yes u r right i forgot about that hop lol


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Hold on fam I'm not making up excuses read what you post it on it says preview and the video says pt.1, meaning you'll get it in part 2, I ain't gonna modify nothing what you c is what you get my video will be posted some time this after noon, you know SB & 317 is my *****'s if they don't pull up I got they back so you can get a hop even if I gotta pull out some old shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Well we gonna be hoppin alot then about time so u hoppin for dena and 317 i have one question y cant they hop me


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BRO IM IN THE FUNK LAB BRO JUS KICK BACK YOU DIG YOU WILL GET A HOP ..........BUT IM NOT HOPPEN NO BULL SHIT AZZ KAR'S BRO:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

AN BRO I DONT NEED NO BODY TO HOP OR BUILD OR PAINT FOR ME ....***** I AM MR317 H.L.C


----------



## San Diego 619

BigMoneyTexas said:


> BRO IM IN THE FUNK LAB BRO JUS KICK BACK YOU DIG YOU WILL GET A HOP ..........BUT IM NOT HOPPEN NO BULL SHIT AZZ KAR'S BRO:drama::thumbsup:










Trust me there aint nothin bullshit about this beauty yeah dat i should be tellin u that lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SHE NICE BRO...BUT IT DONT HAVE NO:nicoderm: BMF ON IT..***** GO BUMPER TO BUMPER DEW IT RIGHT YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKBOUT


----------



## San Diego 619

it dont need it its already clean n u know it i want your blue 59 im callin it out


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXHaZFhtoQk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Jus a reminder for u ******


----------



## San Diego 619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWlGWvVffRU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Comming soon back from the dead n this aint the pink one thats another lac


----------



## San Diego 619

This is an old video of me n my boy lopez customs hoppin eachother...

U all know when i brought this lac out it was pullin up on everybody woorkin back to back no flippi or gettin sfuck either n yes it was clean


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> This is an old video of me n my boy lopez customs hoppin eachother...
> 
> U all know when i brought this lac out it was pullin up on everybody woorkin back to back no flippi or gettin sfuck either n yes it was clean


Not the one my 57 bumped off lol


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 666747
> 
> Trust me there aint nothin bullshit about this beauty yeah dat i should be tellin u that lol


It do look good tho ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DONT HAVE A BLUE 59 BUT I HAVE 2 COMEIN OUT SO YOU GOT DAT HOP SD:yes: BUT LIKE I SAY IM NOT HOPPEN NO BULL SHIT






























SEE BRO MY SHIT NICE IF IT DONT LOOK LIKE DAT WE ANT HOPPEN..IM NOT GOING TO FUCK MY SHIT UP ON SOME BULL SHIT ..SO GET IT RIGHT SD IM NOT TRIPPEN ...AN PUT YALL :nicoderm:MOTORS IN THE TRUNK....LOL LOL


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YEAH A's an U's:yes:


----------



## San Diego 619

No problem


----------



## San Diego 619

Bmf will be on the undercarriage i think my car is jus as clean


----------



## San Diego 619

And this will be bmf too so the wagon will be jus as clean as well makin a new rearend for it kicked the tires back one jus in case but if they too far back for u ill lower my lockup for u my 59 will be street but mr317 if u wanted to make one of your 59s a radical id be more than glad to kick my tires back lockin up n layin to the weeds to dont get it twisted now lopez customs doin this shit


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ok if its street keep it like dat an if its rad keep it like dat.............HAPPY 4TH TO ALL AN MUCH LOVE:thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Happy 4th of july to u too homie n everyobe else


----------



## San Diego 619

My wagon is ready for any street car anybody lets go


----------



## Dre1only

she is clean the paint lay'd smooth


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> she is clean the paint lay'd smooth


Thanks dre1 yeah the paint cameout really good after 5 coats of clear lol servo goin in today dre1 u should c my wagon hit the bumper for reals im dying for somebody to pullup


----------



## Dre1only

i'm building brah, need t o make a vid for you ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Cant wait i wanna post a video of my wagon but i wanna save it for a hop lol but man yall gonna be suprised n keep in mind its a street car


----------



## noanoaenterprise

.....:thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Jus did a housecall with 7 cars and bumper checked some homies with this model car shit im tellin u lopez customs aint no joke


----------



## Dre1only

Radical Movement Model Car Club :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Radical Movement Model Car Club :nicoderm:


 I told u i was gonna break that lac off dre1 your post says your radical well guess what i am pullin up a street car lopez customs bout to serve you with a street car yeah dat take that loss homeboy


----------



## San Diego 619

I call it the takeover movement *****


----------



## San Diego 619

Now remember this


----------



## LopezCustoms

dammmmmn SD GOTTEM


----------



## San Diego 619

U know


----------



## Dre1only

what up tho ...


----------



## Dre1only

_Don't be quick to judge look at the video were my caddy hits the bumper and realize if I rock the bumper I'm tip'n then look at the pic of the caddy & the 57, the 57 can stand straight up without tip'n, if I put the caddy all the way on the bumper its flip'n cause the bumper is slanted but they both stand even,which you can plainly see so it looks like a draw to me, what you think :dunno:












_


----------



## San Diego 619

Man im a street car...really


----------



## Dre1only

Looks like a street car,but its in radical class and your wheels are a little kick back right,mmmmmhhhhh looks suspicious to me :roflmao: its questionable ??????????


----------



## LopezCustoms

Dre1only said:


> Looks like a street car,but its in radical class and your wheels are a little kick back right,mmmmmhhhhh looks suspicious to me :roflmao: its questionable ??????????


wheels arent kiked back on that wagon at all and its a street car


----------



## San Diego 619

My wheels are not kicked back u trippin n mad cuz u jus got dugout by a streetcar and your tires on the lac aint even on the floor dre1 keep it real u lost u a radical kicked back i aint and u lost


----------



## San Diego 619

My tires are not kicked back give credit when credit is do dre1 im street


----------



## Dre1only

what street car has ever done radical inches and was still a street car and won at a show and stayed street show me and look at were my wheels are ? me mad never look at the video and watch my bumper and in the video my whee;s was kicked back farthertell you what I'll just make another vid so yall can see clearly, truly a picture is worth a thousand words but you still can see what I'm talk'n about :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms

as long as a street car has the rear end layed out correct its still street no matter how hsrd it hits whether its stands straight up or not still street until he kicks wheels back


----------



## Dre1only

regardless they still stand the same height, and at the same time he can get that draw but they still even and ain't nowhere is there a real street car do'n all that and if it is I wanna see it, it ain't happ'ning :nosad: the frame ain't gonna take it :nono:


----------



## LopezCustoms

actually these days with alll the weight in the trunk of these cars all 4 do get off the ground and the car does gain about4-6 inches or more now models u can only go so far because its plastic & light so yea you cant prevent all that power from making a car stand straight up & not many people can do it anymore like back in the days so yea technically speaking SD is still a street car


----------



## Dre1only

I aint saying he aint street, we got the same inches he aint got the only street model that stands or rocc the bumper pueblo pak ,face 108,luxman, tavirus did it with 4 dbl a batteries it aint no big deal Jackson & Johnson is known for that shit its so obvious his model is street but its even more obvious they do'n the same inches which in the pit its measured by inches


----------



## Dre1only

cant get more than 1 hit, 1 hit wonder :inout: that's it that's all :dunno: and that's how we do'n it now 



 I got you tho


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 u lost to a street car now stop crying u sound like dena i lockup and lay to the dugout homie clean locksup tires are not kicked back so keep it real and when my wagon rocked up it was higher than the pic u posted of your wagon mine rocked back to not jus up i am the hottest street car n u said its a one lick wonder ***** bring another car and i will smash that too rocking straight up again no problem lets go crybaby ur radical got dugout by my streetcar keep it real


----------



## San Diego 619

LOPEZ CUSTOMS STYLE HOMEBOY THATS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I aint saying he aint street, we got the same inches he aint got the only street model that stands or rocc the bumper pueblo pak ,face 108,luxman, tavirus did it with 4 dbl a batteries it aint no big deal Jackson & Johnson is known for that shit its so obvious his model is street but its even more obvious they do'n the same inches which in the pit its measured by inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how my car rocked up the pic u posted of your wagon aint enough my wagon rocked up more than that pictures show it so cut the shit dre1 your radical cant see my street car and thats jus one my 59 rag will be doin inches too n like i said if u think it was a onw lick wonder we can hop again bring somethin else homie im ready now n im still street foo


----------



## San Diego 619

See thats higher than your wagon....and you know it that is far from a tie to me homie better yet lets hop again bring me another car its ok it can be a radical hahahaha u looked bad on that hop i ran through that lac with my wagon me n my boy lil lopez tried tellin yall we takin this shit over we the kings n if anybody thinks different pullup if not shutup the hottest street car killin u ****** i will call it the everybody killa wait till dena gets online he gettij a bar of this frontend too maybe u should give him a fair warning lol im takin all fades with a lil street car this lil rascal is gonna shut it down 

LOPEZ CUSTOMS WE OUT


----------



## San Diego 619

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint saying he aint street, we got the same inches he aint got the only street model that stands or rocc the bumper pueblo pak ,face 108,luxman, tavirus did it with 4 dbl a batteries it aint no big deal Jackson & Johnson is known for that shit its so obvious his model is street but its even more obvious they do'n the same inches which in the pit its measured by inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how my car rocked up the pic u posted of your wagon aint enough my wagon rocked up more than that pictures show it so cut the shit dre1 your radical cant see my street car and thats jus one my 59 rag will be doin inches too n like i said if u think it was a onw lick wonder we can hop again bring somethin else homie im ready now n im still street foo
> 
> 
> 
> THEN U TELL PUEBLOPAK FACE LUXMAN AND THE REST OF THEM ****** TO BRING IT ON TOO HOMIE AND LETS SEE THEM DO SOMETHING U CHEERLEADER TELL THEM ALL SAN DIEGO 619 SAID LETS GO SINCE THEN DONE DID IT LETS HOP RIGHT DONT FORGET TO TELL THEM WHAT I DID TO YOUR LAC LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> San Diego 619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN U TELL PUEBLOPAK FACE LUXMAN AND THE REST OF THEM ****** TO BRING IT ON TOO HOMIE AND LETS SEE THEM DO SOMETHING U CHEERLEADER TELL THEM ALL SAN DIEGO 619 SAID LETS GO SINCE THEN DONE DID IT LETS HOP RIGHT DONT FORGET TO TELL THEM WHAT I DID TO YOUR LAC LOL
> 
> 
> 
> oh you back with the name call'n, you ain't said shit so now I'm cheerleading and sound like Dena but who got 2 Big Ass Postal Rubber Bands Holding there shit together, you don't see that shit nowhere, were they do that at ???
Click to expand...


----------



## Dre1only

just to stop all the bullshit lets do a build off and hell fucc'n yeah I'm call'n you out :ninja: can I get that ??? fresh out the box,a 1 time and 1 time only, you and me only build off / hop and yo shit got to be clean and foiled inside and out . Man up or keep sitting on the bench, will he take the Dre 1 challenge probly not will he MAN up I dout it, can you build it in 2 weeks :dunno: don't go into hiding SD 619 this shit is getting good can we see some of your custom work :x:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> San Diego 619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh you back with the name call'n, you ain't said shit so now I'm cheerleading and sound like Dena but who got 2 Big Ass Postal Rubber Bands Holding there shit together, you don't see that shit nowhere, were they do that at ???
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling really i called u a cheerleader cuz u over her talking bout pueblopak this luxman this dena that ***** who cares about them this between me and you nobody else u act like i called u a bitch or somethin now u manup and stop crying and sidbu forget my wagon and your lac was a buildoff and i jus beat you highest car with my wagon so stop it u lookin for any excuse to try n get back at me but u gotta face it dre1 i served the shit out of your radical hahaha EASY WIN i told u we could always hop agai ill have the same car the same lockup same everything u can bring a whole other car..so since u wanna lost at hoppin now u wanna do a build off i jis build a clean ass 59 rag a clean ass 87 t top regal reid my 63 rag still now imma build my 1:18 61 rag and another 1:18 59 rag ialready served u im not scared of a buildoff at all im jus saying i jus did 3 new cars and i still got 3 diecast cars ibaint touched we can hop big 1:18 cars diecast how about thatvim a hopper my ***** but dont worry i will give u that buildoff jus let me finish all my cars first i got waay to many and i still got both of my 2002 lincoln towncars limo and a regular chopped 4 door a candy red bubble caprice a diecast box caprice still got my green and gold 63 my brown lac my 61 hardtop with the chrome motor in it my red 63 hardtop my yellow 66 those are all cars i still got that i aint finished yet n ubwanna do a build off hahaha man i got like 12 cars unfinished
Click to expand...


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> San Diego 619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh you back with the name call'n, you ain't said shit so now I'm cheerleading and sound like Dena but who got 2 Big Ass Postal Rubber Bands Holding there shit together, you don't see that shit nowhere, were they do that at ???
> 
> 
> 
> U A DAMN FOO IF U THINK THOSE RUBBERBANDS ARE TO HOLD MY CAR TOGETHER THATS FOR SONETHIN ELSE NOT FOR HOLDIN IT TOGETHER REAL SHIT SO BEFORE U SPEAK KNOW WUT THE FUCK U TALKIN BOUT
Click to expand...


----------



## bugs-one

^^^^^ hahahaha.........that's what I thought the rubber bands were for.


----------



## San Diego 619

Nowhere near trust me some people do use rubberbands for holdings their shit together mine are for something totally different all dre1 has to do is say he wants to hop against me again no problem my street car will still work his ass as i did already WITH A STREET CAR i will rockup AGAIN i will have no rubberbands and i will WIN LETS GO.
AND TO BUGS-ONE see we get down to it in here we hop u talk now lets see u walk and bring a car out i got somethin for u big car lil car plastic diecast street or radical u name it since u opened your yappers lets hop me and you if not zip it or go chip it somewhere else homeboy


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> 
> U A DAMN FOO IF U THINK THOSE RUBBERBANDS ARE TO HOLD MY CAR TOGETHER THATS FOR SONETHIN ELSE NOT FOR HOLDIN IT TOGETHER REAL SHIT SO BEFORE U SPEAK KNOW WUT THE FUCK U TALKIN BOUT
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good I know what I'm talk'n bout 2 BIG ASS POSTAL RUBBER BANDS HOLD'N YO SHIT TOGETHER now if I'm wrong hop without them bitches and rocc'n back don't make your car go higher when your already on the bumper that just means yo ass almost or could've flipped, what the hell you talk'n bout all your cars for, tell you what put some foil on pinky since its one of your active builds and already painted and I'll bring out something new to you thats never been seen or cut out ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dre1only

And you talk'n bout I'm cheerleading who am I hopping sd619 or lopez customs, heavy hitters don't exist no more that is who you use to be right cheer-leading :roflmao:now I ain't got nothing against who your rollin with but this is you and me hoppin, yeah I spoke on the homies cars hit'n the bumper in one thread now I'm a cheerleader tho right and your steadily scream'n Lopez Custom in your videos and your threads and ain't even on a-arms yet, let alone bmf a dayum car ok for Christ sakes you can have that hop cause yo shit was a street car to a radical,so you beat my 78 lac but you couldn't touch my 64 lac and I still got caddies for you ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> And you talk'n bout I'm cheerleading who am I hopping sd619 or lopez customs, heavy hitters don't exist no more that is who you use to be right cheer-leading :roflmao:now I ain't got nothing against who your rollin with but this is you and me hoppin, yeah I spoke on the homies cars hit'n the bumper in one thread now I'm a cheerleader tho right and your steadily scream'n Lopez Custom in your videos and your threads and ain't even on a-arms yet, let alone bmf a dayum car ok for Christ sakes you can have that hop cause yo shit was a street car to a radical,so you beat my 78 lac but you couldn't touch my 64 lac and I still got caddies for you ...


Well how about u bring all those lacs out when my wagon and your lac hopped i still had bugs in it and u reallt think those rubberbands hold my car together u want a video of me rockin up in my wagon and no rubberbands thats no problem bring anything u gotband im still doin things to my 59 rag but the muthafucka is ready my wagon is all dailed in and so is my 59


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> And you talk'n bout I'm cheerleading who am I hopping sd619 or lopez customs, heavy hitters don't exist no more that is who you use to be right cheer-leading :roflmao:now I ain't got nothing against who your rollin with but this is you and me hoppin, yeah I spoke on the homies cars hit'n the bumper in one thread now I'm a cheerleader tho right and your steadily scream'n Lopez Custom in your videos and your threads and ain't even on a-arms yet, let alone bmf a dayum car ok for Christ sakes you can have that hop cause yo shit was a street car to a radical,so you beat my 78 lac but you couldn't touch my 64 lac and I still got caddies for you ...


See u got me twisted ***** i am san diego 619 on here heavyhitters2100 is me on youtube i have another account on youtube under heavyhitters1 as well i rep lopez customs and what is that clear enough for u


----------



## San Diego 619

NOW COME N TRY TO GET SOME GET BACK


----------



## Dre1only

No its not clear enough :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:but I see you homie do'n Big Thangs under Lopez Customs sticc with him he's go'n places do'n Bigger Thangs why not take that ride its free and it just may be the next best thing to survival,if its plastic and 1/25 scale I'm hopping it you bring any of that die cast crap at me and your disqualified ...


----------



## Dre1only

your 1 and 1 with your wagon checc out my 64 lac tho :thumbsup: he bump the wagon off the first round :roflmao: and made you go back to the drawing board







Street Addict
and Outta Control Ball'n


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> your 1 and 1 with your wagon checc out my 64 lac tho :thumbsup: he bump the wagon off the first round :roflmao: and made you go back to the drawing board
> View attachment 672390
> 
> Street Addict
> and Outta Control Ball'n
> View attachment 672395


I wish u would bring that 64 lac out again ill do the same thing to thatvas i did your lac guaranteed and so i gues ill be buying and buildin 1/25 plastic jus to wear u out with ever car i have and trust me some of my diecast car will wearout plenty of your plastic cars now thats sad but o well got this 1:18 61 rag smashin the bumper crazy hard so much power im scard to back to back it lol


----------



## San Diego 619

SO DRE1 ARE U BRINGING ANOTHER RADICAL OUT TO HOP MY WAGON SHOULD I KICK MY TIRES BACK IF U BRINGING A STREET CAR ILL STAY STREET I DONT WANNA DO U IN THAT BAD AND WEAROUT ALL YOUR RADICALS WITH A STREETCAR THAT WOULD BE JUS AWFUL FOR U


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Well how about u bring all those lacs out when my wagon and your lac hopped i still had bugs in it and u reallt think those rubberbands hold my car together u want a video of me rockin up in my wagon and no rubberbands thats no problem bring anything u gotband im still doin things to my 59 rag but the muthafucka is ready my wagon is all dailed in and so is my 59


 hno: hno:hno: *Right * :roflmao:



San Diego 619 said:


> See u got me twisted ***** i am san diego 619 on here heavyhitters2100 is me on youtube i have another account on youtube under heavyhitters1 as well i rep lopez customs and what is that clear enough for u


 you got yourself twisted idenity crisis have'n ass ***** :inout::roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> SO DRE1 ARE U BRINGING ANOTHER RADICAL OUT TO HOP MY WAGON SHOULD I KICK MY TIRES BACK IF U BRINGING A STREET CAR ILL STAY STREET I DONT WANNA DO U IN THAT BAD AND WEAROUT ALL YOUR RADICALS WITH A STREETCAR THAT WOULD BE JUS AWFUL FOR U


 Keep it STREET OR WHATEVER it ain't gonna matter you ain't noticed no wires on the 64 lac its go'n static build I might bring it back






but its back bumper kitted so I don't think so :dunno: you wish I would bring it back :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> Keep it STREET OR WHATEVER it ain't gonna matter you ain't noticed no wires on the 64 lac its go'n static build I might bring it back
> View attachment 672426
> but its back bumper kitted so I don't think so :dunno: you wish I would bring it back :nicoderm:


I wish u would bring out a car period u was crying when i served u then ***** y aint u came back for another hop


----------



## Dre1only

I wish you'd do a build off and take them rubber bands off so we could really see whats cracc'n :x:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I wish you'd do a build off and take them rubber bands off so we could really see whats cracc'n :x:


My 59 rag is ready what u waiting for


----------



## Dre1only

what you tell'n me for hop it then, what you wait'n for christmas, new years what :uh:







you can get it pull up buddy :drama:


----------



## Dre1only

you ain't never had it that good :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

sd 619 here is a tutorial for you



 hope you atleast try :facepalm:


----------



## San Diego 619

I think im clean enough i dunno y u think your 65 is so clean. Now like i said my 59 is ready and clean as well i jus did some thangs to it lastnight so i hope your 65 is swangin


----------



## San Diego 619

Im ready is your 65


----------



## San Diego 619

Would u like to hop my 59 or u want that rematch with my wagon and is this street or radical


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 672651
> 
> you ain't never had it that good :nicoderm:


IMMA WEAR THIS OUT TOO


----------



## Dre1only

________________________WHY LIE ITS CLEAN__________ THAT PINK LOOKS GOOD____________ AND NO MY 65 NOT THIS ONE ANYWAY___________NOT YET ___________ ITS CHIP'N LIKE A BITCH _____________BUT ITS WORK'N__________________________________


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> ________________________WHY LIE ITS CLEAN__________ THAT PINK LOOKS GOOD____________ AND NO MY 65 NOT THIS ONE ANYWAY___________NOT YET ___________ ITS CHIP'N LIKE A BITCH _____________BUT ITS WORK'N__________________________________
> View attachment 673375


Whatever im hoppin im ready now


----------



## San Diego 619

No chippin no stickin no rubberbands whats your excuse now dre1 and yes i kicked my tires back


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


>


That was your hop against me


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


>


That was your hop a street car so i can brng my street car or was u jus showing me your 65 i need to know if that was your hop so we can get this out the way and u know what dre1 u can get that buildoff n after the buildoff we are gonna hop the cars we built for eachother i think i will be doing another lac not sure yet lemme see what car imma build


----------



## Dre1only

*just to let you know were I'm at on the 65 " t ""that was not a hop, I repeat, that was not a hop " I got a throw back for you don't trip ... *


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> That was your hop a street car so i can brng my street car or was u jus showing me your 65 i need to know if that was your hop so we can get this out the way and u know what dre1 u can get that buildoff n after the buildoff we are gonna hop the cars we built for eachother i think i will be doing another lac not sure yet lemme see what car imma build


 :wow: :wow: :wow: *" OH SHIT I GOT ONE " No dout we gonna hop them alright just let me when know your ready,I got mines on deck fam,think** I'm gonna do a buick riviera or my 63, like I said let me know when your ready ...*:wow:  :wow: *can you do it,its go'n down a fucc'n build off and a hop with SD 619 TTT ...*


----------



## Dre1only

I'm gonna take you out ***** and I don't mean on a date ...


----------



## San Diego 619

My ***** that 57 is hot ill be ordering my buildoff car online ill post a pic when it gets here


----------



## Dre1only

Alllll right, yeah fam let me know I won't start noth'n til your ready :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619

Here is a 61 ill be busting out this is not the car for my buildoff vs dre1 jus another bumper checker some clean shit


----------



## San Diego 619

Man i did some mods to my 59 rag this thing is ready for anybody can i get a hop with some clean shit


----------



## Dre1only

SB Is outta town holla'd at him the other day ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Will be racing at qualcomm soon oweee weee 22in da booty and dubs upfront all new interior goin two tone silver and candy cobalt blue


----------



## San Diego 619

Frsh new guts beat tuesday 2 10s audiobahn 4 6x9 in the back and 2 upfront nardi steering wheel comming soon motor still gonna add some more 400 turbo tranny


----------



## San Diego 619

View attachment 675629

Frsh new guts beat tuesday 2 10s audiobahn 4 6x9 in the back and 2 upfront nardi steering wheel comming soon motor still gonna add some more 400 turbo tranny we lowride off road race models rc trucks galore


----------



## sg90rider

A what kind of car is that


----------



## San Diego 619

AN OLD SCHOOL gonna take this bitch to the drag strip


----------



## sg90rider

Man I heard lopez got bumper checked by big boy at the torries show


----------



## LopezCustoms

Oh really i that so? He pulled out his diecast i didnt pull up on him n he didnt pull up on me he swang thts it


----------



## Dre1only

sg90rider said:


> Man I heard lopez got bumper checked by big boy at the torries show


pics or it didn't happen you already know what it is " :werd: "


----------



## San Diego 619

My lac is back in all black and grey mouldings for all u haters
MAKEOVER


----------



## San Diego 619

Yeah dat


----------



## San Diego 619

The outta town bully


----------



## Dre1only

a real street hopper


----------



## Dre1only

SD 619 I knew you didn't want it :no:


----------



## machio

Sup DENA,I see they stey plexiin up in here,LOL.the Block .


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> SD 619 I knew you didn't want it :no:
> View attachment 681376


I dont want it????
My ***** im asking for it please bring that monte carlo out my lac will be ready its got a completw makeover


----------



## San Diego 619

Will be adding some touchups to the interior


----------



## Dre1only

machio said:


> Sup DENA,I see they stey plexiin up in here,LOL.the Block .


Hey Machio my ***** Dena is M.I.A, I think he got a new girl, new game or he's do'n that 64 rag :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> Yeah dat


See that looks good and all my nig but that ain't what I'm talk'n bout :no:



San Diego 619 said:


> I dont want it????
> My ***** im asking for it please bring that monte carlo out my lac will be ready its got a completw makeover


 Now what I'am talk'n bout is that build off homie you said you was gonna do all you had to do was say no but we can hop tho' no hard feel's homie, I knew you wasn't with it so after the other hop I'll post up on you with the MC :drama:


----------



## San Diego 619

Im down to hop anybody anything and anytimw u know that this black lac was my brown lac i dont wanna call thop at my buildoff cuz its old n been built before we can hop whatever i have my 59 rag ready my lac ready too so is my 63 so is my 57 wagon and two 1:18 rags take your pic i got a big diecast 1:18 61 rag and a big diecast 1:18 59 rag too for all u ****** who thought i couldnt only build 1:24 scale cars comeon now ***** i built 1:18 cars like 7 years ago. Now ***** lets go im ready to hop multiple cars real shit can i get more than 1 hop bout to show u power


----------



## Dre1only

your 57 to my 57 then :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only

i'll make a new vid when your ready :inout:


----------



## San Diego 619

Im ready now


----------



## Dre1only

still got shit for you ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Is it finally going down??????


----------



## Dre1only

I'm gonna give him a hop since that rich ass san diego boy is scared to do a build off :run:


----------



## San Diego 619

***** i aint scared of no buildoff or no hop n to keep it 100 i been hoppin everybody with these big ass 1:18 diecast cars playa doin real inches paint on em too so step yo bars up himeboy i jus got back from the straight game cc picnic from 10 to 6 now that was one bangin ass car hop ****** was hoppin allover the parkinglot u didnt know where to go n what to watch first major inches 100 inches single pump shit my boy big john did the damn thang but dobt get it twisted SD held it down daygo style


----------



## San Diego 619

HEREA MY ***** BIG BOY DOIN 96 INCHES SINGLE PUMP IN 3 LICKS COMMIN BACK DOWN


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619

Can u say bumper


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## Lowridingmike

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** i aint scared of no buildoff or no hop n to keep it 100 i been hoppin everybody with these big ass 1:18 diecast cars playa doin real inches paint on em too so step yo bars up himeboy i jus got back from the straight game cc picnic from 10 to 6 now that was one bangin ass car hop ****** was hoppin allover the parkinglot u didnt know where to go n what to watch first major inches 100 inches single pump shit my boy big john did the damn thang but dobt get it twisted SD held it down daygo style


 Looks mor elike weight/partyard style, that red 64 was clean. even if it didn't hop got hella props from me just for being clean. I used to think 100" single was amazing til I seen how much weight they using. smh and please don't try to say they don't I kno for a feact that single doing 100 is weighted like hell. lmao


----------



## San Diego 619

And that 64 used to be a hopper double pump 20 batteries no weight doing 75 80 inches on 13s


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 where u at ***** u was yappin im scared of a buildoff i finished all my hoppers im ready for a hop whenever some clean shit homeboy u wanted a buildoff sjit i got that too i jus went n picked up two new cars and 4 paors of new rims and 3 motors now lets see whos scared ***** and we gonna hop too


----------



## San Diego 619

Now how u doin


----------



## Dre1only

SD 619 you can't see me in a build off, then a hop off ***** please ...
View attachment 691706
View attachment 691714
View attachment 691722
Blah, Blah, Blah yeah you talk a good one lol make sure Pinky is ready home boy all street and I'm talk'n back to back hop'n, fucc all that one hitter quitter bullshit, you call your self heavy hitters 2100, show me you can stay on the bumper ...
View attachment 691730
And you know what's up, I got them a-arms and you bars my ***** and if I bring a all primer car to hop yo ass, it'll still be more detailed than yours and you know you don't detail your shit so while I'm yap, yap'n go practice how to bare metal foil a car or mask it off and paint your chrome on your car ...
View attachment 691738
And while I'm yap,yap'n a special thanks goe's out to Lopez Custom's formerly known as Met8to for motivating me to build an a-arm hopper ... THIS MESSAGE HAS BEEN APPROVED BY : " Dre 1 Only @ Hot Boys Hydraulics " where we get the job done period ...period:thumbsup::thumbsup: DD _ DD_


----------



## San Diego 619

My pink 59 rag is not a street and i wont bring it down but ill make this new 62 a streetcar for you and clean ***** u wanted a hop im giving itbto u u wabtd a buildoff in giving it to u now u wanna cry about detail lol wow look at denas car mine are show stopperscompared to his n no ***** ever spoke on him but me n lopezcustoms you cry too much my 59 is a radical so if u got a radical car bring that bitch out ill bringout a clean street car i got plenty of hoppers wagon 59 lac limo 1:18 diecast 59 rag 1:18 61 rag shit what more u want i know u got those big cars id love to kick them to the moon i hope u got at least one my point is ***** im ready n dont worry none of my cars are one lick wonders homeboy i stay back to back u will c goodluck oh yeah anybody can make a street car hit the bumper back to back thats easy really dre1 make a radical do it without gettin stuck or flippin ill show u back to back doin inches not no little baby street shit hahah thats a joke


----------



## sg90rider

Wheres the lac at pi ml p


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1 the build off is on im doin my 62 now


----------



## San Diego 619

Goodluck homie they gonna be some clean car bumper checkin too


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Oh shit, seems like its gonna go down after all..........


----------



## Dre1only

Its about time home boy, Dena's car at first homie I ain't gonna lie looked like shit but that ***** was bust'n on yall *****'s with them ma phucca's and he details his shit now, so at this point in time my ***** this is between me and you Dogg, One on One " Dre 1 Only vs. SD 619 " so get off SB's nutts and post a picture up of your new out the box kit homie and I'm gonna post up my new kit out the box and lets get cracc'n ...


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> HEREA MY ***** BIG BOY DOIN 96 INCHES SINGLE PUMP IN 3 LICKS COMMIN BACK DOWN


Good Show Bigg Boy hey SD 619 whats up with your ice cream truck sit'n in the cut why you didn't hit the switches in that bitch ...


----------



## Dre1only

Man don't play with me, are you sure you want some of this :drama:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its a rarity that i talk shit, but when i do, its with good reason. just stick to 1:1s, or whatever it is youre good at. models are not for you.


----------



## sg90rider

I want a bar sd 619 can I get a hop today I just broke off big boy last night he said I need to see , what it do call me when,you want to get served again !!!!!


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> I want a bar sd 619 can I get a hop today I just broke off big boy last night he said I need to see , what it do call me when,you want to get served again !!!!!


Man u cant c me no way either sg90 your 62 will get dugout the inches my 61 is doing is no joke back to back no flippin or stickin but if u want it let me know when my nigg i got 3 big cars now


----------



## San Diego 619

Sg90 u shoulda seen my shit at j street ron cast said he couldnt fuck it it jojo said he couldnt fuck with it big boy kniws my shit workin and that was only only one car jus the big 61 rag i didnt hopbghe 13 little plastic cars i had in the back of my teuck and thats not including my little brothers cars too he brought a big diecast 57 out too and was doin the damn thag ***** hangin but it wasnt stuck ***** nobosy wanted to hop me tone i called ron big boy cups all them fools 1 week before the picnic n they didnt wanna hop some said they didnt even bring any cars man big boy been dodgin me for 3 weeks we was supposed to hoo at stefons 2 times then again at the picnic n i bet he gonna wanna hop me again next week and all those times big boy ronnie and cups were no shows but ***** u can get it too 

WHEN AND WHERE


----------



## sg90rider

Ib today


----------



## sg90rider

San Diego 619 said:


> Man u cant c me no way either sg90 your 62 will get dugout the inches my 61 is doing is no joke back to back no flippin or stickin but if u want it let me know when my nigg i got 3 big cars now


Redid my rear end come see daddy


----------



## Dre1only

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> its a rarity that i talk shit, but when i do, its with good reason. just stick to 1:1s, or whatever it is youre good at. models are not for you.


 CNDYBLU66SS who you talk'n to Dre 1 or SD 619 all I can say is it must be 619 ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> CNDYBLU66SS who you talk'n to Dre 1 or SD 619 all I can say is it must be 619 ...


What about me


----------



## San Diego 619

sg90rider said:


> Ib today


Man i jus seen u wanted to hop today in ib i been with my fam my cuzzin jus got out from a 10 year stretch fresh out folsom so i been showin him around the town


----------



## sg90rider

Well I guess when your ready


----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> What about me


I think he was talk'n bout your 1:1's keep your shirt on big guy ... when you gonna post up so we can start this build off, I posted up a 66 rivi on page 132 :nicoderm:


----------



## San Diego 619

Shit i already started my buildoff dre1 but i jus aint posted pics so here u go


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## Dre1only

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 699649
> 
> 
> Shit i already started my buildoff dre1 but i jus aint posted pics so here u go


ok so you got the jump on this one cool ill play catch up


----------



## sg90rider

Man what is going to take to get a hop around here shit


----------



## Dre1only

SG 90 my shit been on down time and I ain't got shit tuned up got to much other shit to do and I ain't got shit to play with but in due time homie due time


----------



## Dre1only

I posted my shit up out the box on 8-30-2013 no paint no noth'n homie and yet you post 1 up already started ain't no tell'n how long you had this one in the mix but I ain't trip'n you know mines is fresh out the box tho .


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

Stay shit'n on you uffin:


----------



## San Diego 619

Dre1only said:


> I posted my shit up out the box on 8-30-2013 no paint no noth'n homie and yet you post 1 up already started ain't no tell'n how long you had this one in the mix but I ain't trip'n you know mines is fresh out the box tho .
> View attachment 701841


Really dre1 comeon homie thats some weak shit u know damn well if i woulda had tbis deuce it woulda been out excuses homie whatever my nig this was a freah car i jus painted it now if u dont wanna believe me hey thats on you


----------



## San Diego 619

More to come


----------



## Dre1only

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 696034
> Man don't play with me, are you sure you want some of this :drama:


it ain't a point of me believe'n its a point fucc it you wouldn't understand anyway, all I'm say'n is build that shit ...


----------



## San Diego 619

I been workin my nigg im at work now ill try n post me updates on it today my rearend is already done too street cars right


----------



## sg90rider

I'm ready anybody killer I don't care what u got pull up chippers


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Dre1only said:


> CNDYBLU66SS who you talk'n to Dre 1 or SD 619 all I can say is it must be 619 ...


Yeah, him. Your builds are presentable and clean.


----------



## sg90rider

Got my video up on the San Diego hopper topic if anyone wants a bar that's for u !!!! I'm just saying


----------



## San Diego 619

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Yeah, him. Your builds are presentable and clean.


----------



## Dre1only

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Yeah, him. Your builds are presentable and clean.


 CNDYBLU66SS, most definately appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Feel the Flow 



 get on it homie I'm come'n for that #1 spot that 61 is for your 59 ***** :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

whatcha gonna do ???


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I been gone to long big dre what it do my boy i see you been on your job like the 64 and the 61


----------



## Dre1only

shit just chill'n SB yeah you been gone all year my *****, How the hell are ya :thumbsup: good to see you back ...


----------



## San Diego 619

Wel well well whatup to all yall i got alot of my models for sale if anybody wanna buy them i dont c anybody really into the anymore like we all used to be so they r for sale sone r done some still new in boxes big cars small cars plastic and diecast i haveif it were to get poppin again id keep em all i dont need the money i jus have too many lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

San Diego 619 said:


> Wel well well whatup to all yall i got alot of my models for sale if anybody wanna buy them i dont c anybody really into the anymore like we all used to be so they r for sale sone r done some still new in boxes big cars small cars plastic and diecast i haveif it were to get poppin again id keep em all i dont need the money i jus have too many lol



ty you know how it is one day its models or nothing next day bills and real, life lol i still owe you a hop tho when i do get back in the lab you still got the glass house


----------



## Dre1only

I got a build I gotta finish for my homie should be done this weekend, but ain't nobody with this shit no more so maphucca might as well go into business :dunno:


----------



## sg90rider

Shit im still here and ready to serve all yal


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Dre1only

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dre1only

STRAIGHT A-ARMS GET SOME OF THIS OR GET UP ON IT, SB WHATS UP MY ***** ??? A-ARM CADDY DO'N ITS THANG :nicoderm:


----------



## sg90rider

sg90rider said:


> View attachment 705145
> 
> 
> I'm ready anybody killer I don't care what u got pull up chippers


still waiting


----------



## Dre1only

come with some street shit then other than that, get that one right no cheat codes loc ...


----------



## sg90rider

Lol dre


----------



## Dre1only

give me til next week I might be ready :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619

There she is Can i get a hop


----------



## Dre1only

Keep yo shirt on I'm almost ready :naughty:


----------



## youngfrizzle

that bitch go hard!!!


----------



## Dre1only

youngfrizzle said:


> that bitch go hard!!!


 I gotta say thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

interior?


----------

